# Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

*Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Da nun neben Griechenland und Irland nun seit kurzem auch Portugal Hilfe von der europäischen Union beantragt hat, stellt sich die Frage, wie es nun weiter geht.
Ist Spanien der nächste Kandidat oder gar Italien? 

*Vorgeschichte:*

Wichtig ist hierbei die Vorgeschichte, denn ein Staat geht nicht so einfach Pleite, denn er kann sich ja Geld leihen, zum Beispiel bei den Banken.
Deutschland als Vergleichsland hat Unterschiedliche Gläubiger, rein von der Summe her gesehen hohe Schulden und trotzdem ist es immer noch sehr kreditwürdig.
Dafür sorgen Rating Agenturen, die bewerten z.B. die Kreditfähigkeit von Staaten und geben Schätzungen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten ab, ob und in welchem Maß der Staat die angefallenen Schulden tilgen, bzw. Zinsen aufbringen können.
Der beste Wert ist Tripple-A oder AAA, während "D" der schlechteste Wert ist, er ist gleichzusetzen mit zahlungsunfähig.

*Griechenland:*

Griechenland hatte als erste Euro Nation um Hilfe gebeten und den so genanten Rettungsschirm ausgelöst. Das verschuldete Land bekam Hilfe und so konnte es wieder Kredite aufnehmen.
Bisher sind die Gelder, die die anderen EU Länder bereitstellen, nur Bürgschaften, erst wenn ein Land tatsächlich Pleite geht, wird aus dem "virtuellen" Geld wirkliches Geld.
In Griechenland wird wegen der Krise vieles gekürzt. Leidtragend sind, wie immer bei Finanzkrisen, die, die eh kaum etwas haben.

*Irland:*

Nach Griechenland war Irland der zweite Kandidat für den Rettungsschirm. Das Land bekam Kreditbürgschaften um das marode Banken System zu stabilisieren.
Irland hat sich inzwischen etwas stabilisiert. Die Finanzkrise hat außerdem zu einem Regierungswechsel in Irland geführt. Regierungschef ist seit Februar 2011 Enda Kenny von der Partei Fine Gael, nachdem sein Vorgänger, Brian Cowen und dessen Partei Fianna Fail sehr hohe Verluste hinnehmen musste.

*Aktuelle Situation:*

Portugal ist nun das dritte Land, das Hilfe des Rettungsschirms in Anspruch nehmen muss, da die Zinsen für das Land immer weiter gestiegen sind und die Regierung Glaubwürdigkeit verloren hatte.
Derzeit hat Spanien Hilfe vom Rettungsschirm ausgeschlossen, doch das haben damals Irland und Portugal aus gesagt. Die Rating Agenturen haben Spanien jedenfalls schon mal herunter gestuft, was als Zeichen für eine drohende Krise ausgelegt werden kann.
Kann die europäische Union auch eine Staatpleite Spaniens abwehren?
Spanien hat mit rund 1,4 Billionen Euro ein deutlich höheres Bruttosozialprodukt als Portugal mit 230 Milliarden Euro (zum Verlgeich Deutschland hat ein Bruttosozialprodukt von rund 3,5 Billionen Euro, die USA von 14 Billionen Dollar). Es ist also aufwändiger Spanien zu stabilisieren, falls das Land unter höherem Druck geraten sollte und möglicherweise kann die europäische Union das nicht mehr stemmen.

*Aussicht:*

Die große Frage ist nun, was sollte gemacht werden?
Wie damals bei Lehman & Brothers einfach ein Land in den Staatsbankrott laufen lassen?
Was passiert mit der europäischen Währung?
Welches Land will aber auf den Euro verzichten, denn gerade Deutschland profitiert von dem Euro, denn die Industrie liefert viele Güter in den Euro Raum.
Für die Bürger ist es einfach im europäischen Raum Urlaub zu machen oder zu arbeiten, will man auf diese Vorzüge wieder verzichten?


----------



## frEnzy (8. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich denke, das viel größere Problem ist der absolut desolate Zustand von den USA. Wenn die Märkte erstmal bemerken, dass dort NICHTS mehr geht, dass die USA pleite sind, dann ist die Kacke ordentlich am Dampfen! Da werden wir über die Probleme von Portugal oder Spanien nur noch lachen. Bzw. sind die, und diejenigen, die noch folgen werden, sozusagen das Sahnehäubchen.

Generell halte ich die Umverteilung von Geldern, und nichts anderes ist ja der "Rettungsschirm", eine ganz miese Nummer, weil sie den Ländern in gewisser Weise den Druck nimmt selbst mit den Problemen fertig zu werden und so nimmt das Geld der reicheren Länder gleich einen ordentlichen Teil des Anreizes weg.

Außerdem halte ich es für längst überfällig, dass endlich auch die Banken richtig beteiligt werden! Denn die sind genau so Schuld an der Miesere wie die mies haushaltenden Staaten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die USA haben den Vorteil, dass ihre Währung als Weltwährung angesehen wird und das sie der größte Konsummarkt überhaupt sind. Solange können die USA praktisch machen, was sie wollen, z.B. Dollar drucken, einer nimmt ihnen die Dollar schon ab, meist die Chinesen, denn ohne die USA verkaufen die Chinesen auch nichts mehr. Die Wirtschaft ist so eng geflochten, dass inzwischen jeder voneinander abhängig ist und man keinen wirtschaftlichen "Druck" ausüben kann, ohne sich selbst zu schaden.
Stell dir mal vor, die USA kaufen keine deutschen Maschinen oder deutsche Autos mehr, dann würde auch hier die Luft brennen.
Oder die Chinesen können keine Elektronikgeräte mehr verkaufen, dann brauchen auch sie weniger Maschinen, Deutschland verkauft dann auch weniger.

Na ja, letztendlich rettest du mit dem Rettungsschirm in erster Linie die Bilanzen der Banken, denn gerade als es in Irland eng wurde, waren besondern sie englischen Banken schnell bei der Hand, denn sie haben viele Kredite in Irland am Laufen und würden hohe Verluste machen, wenn der Kredit ausfallen sollte. Daher profitieren gerade die Banken von dem Rettungsschirm.


----------



## derP4computer (8. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Was wäre denn so schlimm daran, wenn hier alles pleite geht?
*Dann fangen wir eben wieder von Null an.*
So machen es doch die USA nach jedem Hurricane, Tornado, Erdbeben, Krieg ..............usw.
*Wir bauen alles noch schöner und besser wieder auf.*
Das nennt man Propaganda.
*Hat doch nach 1945 auch funktioniert und alle sind groß und stark geworden.*
Meiner Meinung nach sollten einige es mal erfahren, was es heißt am Minimum zu leben.


----------



## frEnzy (8. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Was wäre denn so schlimm daran, wenn hier alles pleite geht?
> *Dann fangen wir eben wieder von Null an.*
> So machen es doch die USA nach jedem Hurricane, Tornado, Erdbeben, Krieg ..............usw.
> *Wir bauen alles noch schöner und besser wieder auf.*
> ...


Das sagst du nur, bis es passiert. Keiner von uns hat eine Vorstellung davon, was es heißt wirklich zu hungern, kein Geld mehr zu haben oder Geld zu besitzen, von dem man nichts mehr kaufen kann, weil es nichts mehr wert ist. Niemand will das ernsthaft!


----------



## Pagz (9. April 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre denn so schlimm daran, wenn hier alles pleite geht?
> Dann fangen wir eben wieder von Null an.
> So machen es doch die USA nach jedem Hurricane, Tornado, Erdbeben, Krieg ..............usw.
> Wir bauen alles noch schöner und besser wieder auf.
> ...



Was ist denn von null anfangen? Denkst du wenn jeder Staat pleite geht, lösen sich auf einmal alle Schulden und Probleme auf?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Generell halte ich die Umverteilung von Geldern, und nichts anderes ist ja der "Rettungsschirm", eine ganz miese Nummer, weil sie den Ländern in gewisser Weise den Druck nimmt selbst mit den Problemen fertig zu werden und so nimmt das Geld der reicheren Länder gleich einen ordentlichen Teil des Anreizes weg.



Es ist nunmal nicht nur eine Frage des Anreizes, sondern auch der Möglichkeiten. Letztere stehen und fallen im Kapitalismus mit dem verfügbaren Kapital, genauso wie es auch die Einnahmen als solche tun. Das Problem "ich kriege kein Geld" ist selbst verstärkend und wird schnell unlösbar. Insbesondere dann, wenn das ganze System auf Krediten und nicht auf Schulden aufbaut, wie es mitlerweile sämtliche Staaten und fast die gesamte Wirtschaft machen.
In eine Marktwirtschaft müsste jemand, der das Gleichgewicht zwischen Reserven/Vorsorge und Risiko/Investition vermasselt und in diese Situation gerät, eigentlich pleite gehen. Im Falle eines ganzen Staates ist das aber, aufgrund der globalisierten Wirtschaft und der humanitären Folgen, nicht akzeptabel.



> Außerdem halte ich es für längst überfällig, dass endlich auch die Banken richtig beteiligt werden! Denn die sind genau so Schuld an der Miesere wie die mies haushaltenden Staaten.



Das sehe ich allerdings auch so. Hätte man während der Bankenkrise Geld und Sicherheiten nicht einfach Verschenkt, sondern sich an die Gesetze des Marktes gehalten und dafür Gegenleistungen, idealerweise Anteile&Mittbestimmung verlangt, dann könnte man heute die Kreditmöglichkeiten direkt diktieren, anstatt mit weiteren Milliarden Anreize für die Profitgeier zu schaffen, die einem den ganzen Ärger überhaupt erst eingebrockt haben. 




derP4computer schrieb:


> Was wäre denn so schlimm daran, wenn hier alles pleite geht?
> *Dann fangen wir eben wieder von Null an.*
> So machen es doch die USA nach jedem Hurricane, Tornado, Erdbeben, Krieg ..............usw.
> *Wir bauen alles noch schöner und besser wieder auf.*
> ...


 
Du z.B.. Dann würdest du nicht so leichtfertig über einen Zusammenbruch der globalisierten Wirtschaft reden. 1946 wäre ein Witz dagegen, lokale Naturkatastrophen sowieso, denn in all diesen Fällen wurde der Aufbau von außen finanziert. Wenn das gesamte Kartenhaus von Wirtschaft in sich zusammenbricht, dann gibt es kein "außen" mehr und insbesondere vom exportorientierten Deutschland bliebe rein gar nichts mehr übrig.


----------



## Icejester (11. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In eine Marktwirtschaft müsste jemand, der das Gleichgewicht zwischen Reserven/Vorsorge und Risiko/Investition vermasselt und in diese Situation gerät, eigentlich pleite gehen. Im Falle eines ganzen Staates ist das aber, aufgrund der globalisierten Wirtschaft und der humanitären Folgen, nicht akzeptabel.


 
Warum sollte das nicht akzeptabel sein? Es wäre ja bei einer Staatspleite nicht so, daß der Staat selbst direkt zum Erliegen käme. Vielmehr würden die Gläubiger des Staates, also alle Personen, egal ob natürlich oder juristisch, die Staatsanleihen gekauft haben, leer ausgehen. Deren Geld wäre einfach futsch. Aber so ist das eben mit Geldanlagen. Man kann auch mal verlieren. Im Endeffekt ist dieser ganze Rettungsschirm doch nur ein Programm, das sicherstellt, daß bspw. ein Teil meines Geldes nach Griechenland wandert und mein Nachbar, der griechische Anleihen hat, in ein paar Jahren noch ausgezahlt wird. Genaugenommen könnte ich also einfach ein paar hundert Euro in die Hand nehmen und ihm direkt in den Briefkasten werfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Argentinien hat ja eine schwere Staatskrise gehabt. Das Dilemma ist halt immer, dass der Wohlstand stark in den Keller geht, viel verarmen, obwohl sie keine Staatsanleihen besaßen, einfach deshalb, weil extrem viel und überall gekürzt wurde. Die Verlierer sind nun mal die, die sowieso nur wenig besitzen, sie besitzen am Ende gar nichts mehr.
Auch das kann in Griechenland noch eintreten, auch wenn das sicher nicht so extrem sein wird, aber Griechenland wird die nächsten Jahre immer am Tropft der reichen Länder hängen.


----------



## Uter (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wenn der Rettungsschirm eingerichtet wird, dann hat das doch zur Folge, dass die Staaten eine zusätzliche Sicherheit bekommen und damit kreditwürdiger werden, was es ihnen erlauben würde noch mehr Schulden zu machen und bei einer wirklichen Pleite noch teuerer werden würde, oder hab ich hier einen Denkfehler?

Das Problem ist, dass eine Angleichung des Wohlstands nicht in unserem Interesse ist, da wir zu den wohlhabensten Staaten gehören, aber austreten können wir auch nicht, da wir exportorientiert sind. 

Eine Lösung wäre striktere Kontrollen und frühere Auflagen für Staaten, die Schulden aufnehmen.

Vielleicht wäre ein gegenseitiger Schuldenausgleich auch eine Lösung. Bsp.: Land X hat Schulden bei Y, Y hat Schulden bei Z und Z bei X (wäre zugegebenermaßen aufwändig und auch keine Lösung für alles, aber vermutlich könnte man so auf einige Millionen Schulden verzichten).

M.M.n. sollte Deutschland auch seine Finanzpolitik überdenken, da wir ein extremes Problem hätten, wenn die Wirtschaft ein paar Jahre lang nicht wächst und viele Ausgaben unnötig sind, während andere sinnvollere nicht getätigt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht akzeptabel sein? Es wäre ja bei einer Staatspleite nicht so, daß der Staat selbst direkt zum Erliegen käme.



Entweder das, oder es kommt zu extremer Inflation, die in einer vom internationalen Markt abhängigen Gesellschaft aber auch eine humanitäre Katastrophe mit sich bringt und zugleich alle Hoffnungen des Staates vernichtet, sich auf Basis der vorhandenen Wirtschaft zu erholen. Gläubiger einfach zu prellen und die Geschäfte laufen lassen, kann nur ein Staat, der operativ im plus ist - aber das sind die von Pleite bedrohten eher nicht.
Ansonsten hast du in Teilen Recht: Ein Staat verschwindet natürlich nicht einfach so/wird zerpflückt, wie das ein Unternehmen machen würde, weil er zum Teil außer-/überhalb des Marktes steht, wenns hart auf hart kommt. Aber das würde dann ebenfalls bedeuten, dass sich dieser Staat dem markwirtschaftlichen Regeln entzieht. Eigentlich hat der Staat in seiner Funktion versagt und müsste zugunsten von besseren Konkurrenten verschwinden, damit eine Weiterentwicklung zum besseren stattfindet. (vergl. Evolution. Die Grundstruktur wurde mit gutem Grund nicht von Darwin, sondern afaik von Smith das erste mal ausformuliert)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wenn ein Staat aber in die Pleite geht und alle Staatsanleihen wertlos werden, die Arbeitslosenzahl und die Armut bedrohlich ansteigen, wer soll den Karren (den Staat) dann wieder aus dem Dreck ziehen?
Ausländische Kredite gibts ja nicht, denn die letzten sind wertlos geworden, und im Inland gibts keine mehr, die Geld haben, denn die, die mal welches hatten, haben das Geld schon außer Landes geschafft (ich würde das machen).


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Sorry, aber irgendwie verstehe ich gerade das Problem nicht! Ja den Staaten geht es schlecht, sie müssen im Verhältnis sehr hohe Zinsen zahlen und können das nicht mehr bewältigen. Aber dieses Problem ist doch nicht neu! Vor diesen Folgen wurde doch schon so lange gewarnt, es hat nur mal wieder niemand zu gehört! 

Warum lässt man es nicht geschehen und hilft dann? Das was die EU da jetzt macht ist doch nur Bankenrettung 2.0 und nicht Rettung von irgendeinen Staat! So lernt niemand was, finde ich. Weder die Bänker, die sich jetzt wieder die Hände reiben weil sie ja dicke Zinsen bekommen ohne großes Ausfallrisiko, noch die betroffenen Staaten, noch andere Staaten!

Und ich finde Deutschland ist kein Deut besser! Hier reden Politker aufeinmal wieder von Steuersenkung (ja ich ärger mich auch immer, wieviel Geld ich den Staat gebe, aber so ist das nunmal!) nur weil mal 2€ mehr als gedacht über sind ... 

Sorry, vielleicht bin ich zu naiv, aber ich habe für sowas kein Verständnis mehr.


----------



## Icejester (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten hast du in Teilen Recht: Ein Staat verschwindet natürlich nicht einfach so/wird zerpflückt, wie das ein Unternehmen machen würde, weil er zum Teil außer-/überhalb des Marktes steht, wenns hart auf hart kommt. Aber das würde dann ebenfalls bedeuten, dass sich dieser Staat dem markwirtschaftlichen Regeln entzieht. Eigentlich hat der Staat in seiner Funktion versagt und müsste zugunsten von besseren Konkurrenten verschwinden, damit eine Weiterentwicklung zum besseren stattfindet. (vergl. Evolution. Die Grundstruktur wurde mit gutem Grund nicht von Darwin, sondern afaik von Smith das erste mal ausformuliert)



Richtig. Der Staat entzieht sich damit marktwirtschaftlichen Regeln. Das tut der Staat aber ohnehin in sehr großen Teilen. Insofern ändert sich dadurch nicht viel. Kein Unternehmen auf der Welt kann so einfach seine Einnahmen erhöhen, wie ein Staat das kann. Gleichzeitig kann kein Unternehmen seine Verbindlichkeiten einfach ignorieren oder wird notfalls großzügig gerettet (von den Banken in der letzten Zeit mal abgesehen, aber die haben ihre Zuschüsse ja wenigstens in den USA zum großen Teil schon wieder zurückgezahlt.) Aus diesem Grund ist es auch insgesamt günstig, wenn der Staat so wenig wie möglich in das Marktgeschehen eingreift und möglichst überhaupt nicht als eigenständiger Akteur auftritt. Da kommt selten Gutes bei raus, denn wegen des fehlenden Risikobewußtseins (Pleite geht man ja eh nicht!) neigen staatliche Institutionen dazu, am Markt jedes Augenmaß zu verlieren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ein Staat aber in die Pleite geht und alle Staatsanleihen wertlos werden, die Arbeitslosenzahl und die Armut bedrohlich ansteigen, wer soll den Karren (den Staat) dann wieder aus dem Dreck ziehen?
> Ausländische Kredite gibts ja nicht, denn die letzten sind wertlos geworden, und im Inland gibts keine mehr, die Geld haben, denn die, die mal welches hatten, haben das Geld schon außer Landes geschafft (ich würde das machen).



Ja. Da ist was dran. Aber so eine Situation birgt natürlich auch Chancen. Für die Menschen einer Generation ist die ganze Sache dann natürlich sehr, sehr unangenehm, aber man muß auch die Frage stellen, ob sie an ihrer Situation denn nicht selbst schuld sind. Immerhin haben sie vorher verantwortungslos gewirtschaftet. Die Chance wiederum liegt in einem in der Folge deutlich niedrigeren Lohnniveau im internationalen Vergleich. Das heißt, arbeitsintensive Produktion muß dann nicht mehr zwingend nach Rumänien oder Südostasien ausgelagert werden, sondern könnte bspw. in Griechenland stattfinden. So hat das ganze Land dann auch wieder die Gelegenheit, sich solide nach vorne zu bringen.

Kurz: Es gibt zwar keine Kredite, aber es kann sehr wohl ausländische Direktinvestitionen geben.



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Und ich finde Deutschland ist kein Deut besser! Hier reden Politker aufeinmal wieder von Steuersenkung (ja ich ärger mich auch immer, wieviel Geld ich den Staat gebe, aber so ist das nunmal!) nur weil mal 2€ mehr als gedacht über sind ...
> 
> Sorry, vielleicht bin ich zu naiv, aber ich habe für sowas kein Verständnis mehr.


 
Das bringt mich auch auf die Palme. Wenn wir nicht mal anständig anfangen, richtig Schulden zu tilgen, stehen wir nämlich in 10 oder 20 Jahren vielleicht nicht anders da. Und das kann doch hier wohl keiner wollen. Allerdings sind Steuersenkungen natürlich beim Volk immer sehr beliebt. Damit holt man sich die Wahlstimmen derjenigen, die eher kurzfristig denken. Und das sind leider die allermeisten Menschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Richtig. Der Staat entzieht sich damit marktwirtschaftlichen Regeln. Das tut der Staat aber ohnehin in sehr großen Teilen. Insofern ändert sich dadurch nicht viel. Kein Unternehmen auf der Welt kann so einfach seine Einnahmen erhöhen, wie ein Staat das kann. Gleichzeitig kann kein Unternehmen seine Verbindlichkeiten einfach ignorieren oder wird notfalls großzügig gerettet (von den Banken in der letzten Zeit mal abgesehen, aber die haben ihre Zuschüsse ja wenigstens in den USA zum großen Teil schon wieder zurückgezahlt.) Aus diesem Grund ist es auch insgesamt günstig, wenn der Staat so wenig wie möglich in das Marktgeschehen eingreift und möglichst überhaupt nicht als eigenständiger Akteur auftritt. Da kommt selten Gutes bei raus, denn wegen des fehlenden Risikobewußtseins (Pleite geht man ja eh nicht!) neigen staatliche Institutionen dazu, am Markt jedes Augenmaß zu verlieren.



Blöd ist halt nur, "das so wenig wie möglich" in einem Sozialstaat verdammt viel ist, weil der Staat letztendes alle Konsequenzen zu puffern hat, die die Menschen treffen. Außerdem erwarten viele Menschen von ihm, dass er sich für die Interessen derjenigen einsetzt, die am Markt gar nicht oder "unangemessen" repräsentiert sind.



> Ja. Da ist was dran. Aber so eine Situation birgt natürlich auch Chancen. Für die Menschen einer Generation ist die ganze Sache dann natürlich sehr, sehr unangenehm, aber man muß auch die Frage stellen, ob sie an ihrer Situation denn nicht selbst schuld sind. Immerhin haben sie vorher verantwortungslos gewirtschaftet.



In unserer modernen, vernetzten Welt lassen sich die Schuldigen oft nur schwer festlegen und ganzen Generationen kann man die Schuld nur geben, wenn man unzureichende Eigeninformation des Bürgers (die in ihm in vielen Fällen allein wegen dem Aufwand praktisch unmöglich ist, wenn andere ihn nicht unterstützen) als schuldgebendes Verhalten betrachtet - ein Verhalten, dem dann aber auch die heutige Generation mehrheitlich schuldig ist. Viele Fehler liegen zudem so weit zurück, dass Teile der Schuldigen gar nicht mehr greifbar sind. (Stichworte für unsere heutige Zeit: Entwicklung der Kernenergie. Einwanderungspolitik der 60er Jahre. Initiale Destabilisierung und Aufrüstung des nahen Ostens. Die Entscheidungsträger von damals sind größtenteils Tod und die paar, die es noch gibt, können den resultierenden Schaden für die Allgemeinheit unmöglich wieder gut machen.



> Die Chance wiederum liegt in einem in der Folge deutlich niedrigeren Lohnniveau im internationalen Vergleich. Das heißt, arbeitsintensive Produktion muß dann nicht mehr zwingend nach Rumänien oder Südostasien ausgelagert werden, sondern könnte bspw. in Griechenland stattfinden. So hat das ganze Land dann auch wieder die Gelegenheit, sich solide nach vorne zu bringen.



Warum sollte man aber Billigproduktion aus Rumänien nach Griechenland verlagern und dabei 0 Cent sparen (und der EU genau gar nichts nützen), wenn doch Kasachstan viel günstiger ist? Im Wettkampf um die niedrigsten Preise kann es nur einen Gewinner geben und solange Transportkosten so lächerlich niedrig bleiben, sitzt der in Zentralasien oder Afrika, definitiv nicht in Europa.

Davon abgesehen bleibt das Übergangsproblem. Zwischen einem hochpreisigen Wirtschaftssystem und einem Niedriglohnland klafft ein Übergangszeitraum, in dem nicht einmal die Grundversorgung gesichert ist.



> Das bringt mich auch auf die Palme. Wenn wir nicht mal anständig anfangen, richtig Schulden zu tilgen, stehen wir nämlich in 10 oder 20 Jahren vielleicht nicht anders da. Und das kann doch hier wohl keiner wollen. Allerdings sind Steuersenkungen natürlich beim Volk immer sehr beliebt. Damit holt man sich die Wahlstimmen derjenigen, die eher kurzfristig denken. Und das sind leider die allermeisten Menschen.


 
Das ist nicht nur eine Frage der Menschen. Einfach nur Steuern auf irgendwas oder Zahlungen an irgendwen zu streichen, hat weitere Folgen und in einer Gesellschaft kommt für den Staat ganz schnell ein Nullsummenspiel bei raus - denn der kriegt das Geld der Bürger so oder so, egal ob direkt über z.B. die Lohnsteuer oder über Sozial-nicht-leistungen oder über die Produktions-/Verkaufskette im Rahmen von mehrfach folgender Mehrwerts-, Gewinn-, und/oder Lohnsteuer. Mehr Geld in Deutschland gibts nur, wenn sich die Wertschöpfung steigert oder/und die Außenhandelsbilanz besser wird. Ersteres ist durch einsparen unmöglich, letzteres in einer globalisierten Wirtschaft gar nicht so leicht, insbesondere ausgehend von dem hohen deutschen Niveau. Zusätzliche Unternehmen, Investoren,... lockt Deutschland nicht durch höhere Steuern oder Sparmaßnahmen an - da ist der Staat zwangsläufig in einer Marktsituation: Der Staat, der weltweit am meisten Geld zum Fenster rauswirft, bei dem stehen die globalen Konzerne vor der Tür. Dass das langfristig nichts bringt, ist dem Markt kurzfristig egal. Es gibt keinen Marktmechnismus, der die Belastung der Zukunft bremst, außer die Möglichkeit des Scheiterns. Aber siehe oben: Staaten gehen nicht so schnell Pleite - und ehe wir eine internationale Landschaft von zukunftsorientierten, vorsichtigen Staaten hätten, die sich nicht überschulden, müssten ca. 192 Staaten Pleite gehen, denn aktuell bauen alle auf Sand und der, der am meisten Sand streut, der hat als einziger die Möglichkeit, siegreich aus dem Wettbewerb hervorzugehen. Wer sich querstellt, geht sofort unter, denn Märkte sind nicht fair, rücksichtsvoll und vorsichtig, sondern brutal und blöd.


----------



## Icejester (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöd ist halt nur, "das so wenig wie möglich" in einem Sozialstaat verdammt viel ist, weil der Staat letztendes alle Konsequenzen zu puffern hat, die die Menschen treffen. Außerdem erwarten viele Menschen von ihm, dass er sich für die Interessen derjenigen einsetzt, die am Markt gar nicht oder "unangemessen" repräsentiert sind.



Och, das ist aber auch eine eher neue Meinung. Eigentlich muß er ja nur für eine Grundsicherung im Alter und ein wenig Wohlfahrt für Arbeitslose sorgen.



> In unserer modernen, vernetzten Welt lassen sich die Schuldigen oft nur schwer festlegen und ganzen Generationen kann man die Schuld nur geben, wenn man unzureichende Eigeninformation des Bürgers (die in ihm in vielen Fällen allein wegen dem Aufwand praktisch unmöglich ist, wenn andere ihn nicht unterstützen) als schuldgebendes Verhalten betrachtet - ein Verhalten, dem dann aber auch die heutige Generation mehrheitlich schuldig ist. Viele Fehler liegen zudem so weit zurück, dass Teile der Schuldigen gar nicht mehr greifbar sind. (Stichworte für unsere heutige Zeit: Entwicklung der Kernenergie. Einwanderungspolitik der 60er Jahre. Initiale Destabilisierung und Aufrüstung des nahen Ostens. Die Entscheidungsträger von damals sind größtenteils Tod und die paar, die es noch gibt, können den resultierenden Schaden für die Allgemeinheit unmöglich wieder gut machen.


Das sind ja auch noch zwei paar Schuhe. Wenn ich Leute sehe, die meinen, es wäre richtig, mit 55 bei 80% oder 90% der letzten Nettobezüge - am besten noch steuerfrei - in Rente zu gehen, dann muß ich nicht so furchtbar lange nachdenken, um darauf zu kommen, wer daran wohl schuld sein könnte. Die Dinge, die Du da stichwortartig benennst, sind ja nun für die Misere in Griechenland oder Portugal nicht ansatzweise verantwortlich.



> Warum sollte man aber Billigproduktion aus Rumänien nach Griechenland verlagern und dabei 0 Cent sparen (und der EU genau gar nichts nützen), wenn doch Kasachstan viel günstiger ist? Im Wettkampf um die niedrigsten Preise kann es nur einen Gewinner geben und solange Transportkosten so lächerlich niedrig bleiben, sitzt der in Zentralasien oder Afrika, definitiv nicht in Europa.


Du kannst nicht alles nach Asien oder Afrika auslagern, auch wenn das vor dem Hintergrund der Stückkosten sicherlich teilweise wünschenswert wäre. Allerdings ist ein sehr bestimmender Faktor in der Entscheidung für einen ausländischen Produktionsstandort auch die Rechtssicherheit vor Ort. Viele afrikanische oder asiatische Staaten können mit Europa da nicht mithalten. Was nützt mir ein Werk für mehrere Millionen Euro, wenn es wenige Jahre nach dem Bau plötzlich enteignet wird oder aufgrund bürgerkriegsähnlicher Zustände nicht mehr betrieben werden kann? Dazu kommt dann in der Zulieferindustrie noch der Stand der Technik. Man kann nicht jedes Hightech-Produkt in Afrika oder Asien fertigen lassen, weil die technischen Gegebenheiten entweder nicht bestehen oder die Gefahr der Wirtschaftsspionage viel zu groß wäre. Die Standorte, an denen diese äußeren Bedingungen stimmen, weisen dann aber wiederum im Vergleich mit der gesamten Region hohe Lohnkosten auf. Es ist leider nicht alles so einfach, wie es auf den ersten Blick erscheint. 



> Davon abgesehen bleibt das Übergangsproblem. Zwischen einem hochpreisigen Wirtschaftssystem und einem Niedriglohnland klafft ein Übergangszeitraum, in dem nicht einmal die Grundversorgung gesichert ist.


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was Du da jetzt genau meinst. Wieso sollte die absolute Grundversorgung plötzlich nicht mehr gesichert sein?



> Das ist nicht nur eine Frage der Menschen. Einfach nur Steuern auf irgendwas oder Zahlungen an irgendwen zu streichen, hat weitere Folgen und in einer Gesellschaft kommt für den Staat ganz schnell ein Nullsummenspiel bei raus - denn der kriegt das Geld der Bürger so oder so, egal ob direkt über z.B. die Lohnsteuer oder über Sozial-nicht-leistungen oder über die Produktions-/Verkaufskette im Rahmen von mehrfach folgender Mehrwerts-, Gewinn-, und/oder Lohnsteuer. Mehr Geld in Deutschland gibts nur, wenn sich die Wertschöpfung steigert oder/und die Außenhandelsbilanz besser wird. Ersteres ist durch einsparen unmöglich, letzteres in einer globalisierten Wirtschaft gar nicht so leicht, insbesondere ausgehend von dem hohen deutschen Niveau.


Letzteres ist in einer globalisierten Wirtschaft soger wesentlich leichter als je zuvor. Immerhin fallen ja auch immer mehr Handelsbeschränkungen. Und gerade Deutschland steht als einer der größten Globalisierungsgewinner sehr gut da. Wie Du auf die Idee kommst, wir könnten ausgerechnet an der Stelle ein Problem haben, ist mir nicht klar.




> Zusätzliche Unternehmen, Investoren,... lockt Deutschland nicht durch höhere Steuern oder Sparmaßnahmen an - da ist der Staat zwangsläufig in einer Marktsituation: Der Staat, der weltweit am meisten Geld zum Fenster rauswirft, bei dem stehen die globalen Konzerne vor der Tür.[...]


Durch höhere Steuern lockt der Staat sicher keine Firmen an. Aber Sparmaßnahmen sollten eigentlich egal sein. Was stört es ein Unternehmen, ob wir hier viel oder wenig Rente zahlen? Oder ob wir viel oder wenig für Kinderbetreuung ausgeben? Im Endeffekt zählen da nur Lohn-, Lohnneben- und - je nach Branche - Energiekosten. Im Endeffekt stehen wir aber alle besser da, wenn wir es schaffen, durch sowas die Arbeitslosigkeit zu drücken. Denn im Nachgang können wir dann auch spielend die Lohnnebenkosten senken. Wenn fast jeder in Lohn und Brot steht, ist es bspw. auch nicht nötig, Milliarden in die Arbeitslosenversicherung zu drücken. Mit "Geld aus dem Fenster werfen" hat das eigentlich nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja. Da ist was dran. Aber so eine Situation birgt natürlich auch Chancen. Für die Menschen einer Generation ist die ganze Sache dann natürlich sehr, sehr unangenehm, aber man muß auch die Frage stellen, ob sie an ihrer Situation denn nicht selbst schuld sind. Immerhin haben sie vorher verantwortungslos gewirtschaftet. Die Chance wiederum liegt in einem in der Folge deutlich niedrigeren Lohnniveau im internationalen Vergleich. Das heißt, arbeitsintensive Produktion muß dann nicht mehr zwingend nach Rumänien oder Südostasien ausgelagert werden, sondern könnte bspw. in Griechenland stattfinden. So hat das ganze Land dann auch wieder die Gelegenheit, sich solide nach vorne zu bringen.



Welche Chancen meinst du?
Die Wirtschaft ist am Boden, da ist nichts mehr mit neuen Mut schöpfen, woher soll der kommen?
die Märkte sind ja weggebrochen, der Konsum nicht vorhanden, die Menschen haben entweder nichts oder sie bekommen nichts, denn kein ausländischer Staat handelt mit einem bankrotten Staat, denn er bekommt diese Güter ja nicht bezahlt, die er liefert und Kredite gibts nicht, weil keine Sicherheiten mehr da sind.
Deutschland ist ja nur deswegen so kreditwürdig, weil das Bruttosozialprodukt entsprechend hoch ist.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das bringt mich auch auf die Palme. Wenn wir nicht mal anständig anfangen, richtig Schulden zu tilgen, stehen wir nämlich in 10 oder 20 Jahren vielleicht nicht anders da. Und das kann doch hier wohl keiner wollen. Allerdings sind Steuersenkungen natürlich beim Volk immer sehr beliebt. Damit holt man sich die Wahlstimmen derjenigen, die eher kurzfristig denken. Und das sind leider die allermeisten Menschen.



Es geht ja nicht mal um Schulden tilgen, sondern erst mal um weniger Schulden machen als im Jahr zuvor. Doch was passiert, wenn die nächste Bankenblase platzt? wieder einen Rettungsschirm aufspanne und Milliardenbürgschaften übernehmen?
Die Ausgabe für die Zinsen steigt aber jedes Jahr an, Zinseszins seih dank. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Och, das ist aber auch eine eher neue Meinung. Eigentlich muß er ja nur für eine Grundsicherung im Alter und ein wenig Wohlfahrt für Arbeitslose sorgen.



Er muss eine Menge mehr machen, die Liste ist soooooooooo lang, dass ich sie nicht aufschreiben will.
Z.B. Infrastruktur, wird das privat geregelt? 



Icejester schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht alles nach Asien oder Afrika auslagern, auch wenn das vor dem Hintergrund der Stückkosten sicherlich teilweise wünschenswert wäre. Allerdings ist ein sehr bestimmender Faktor in der Entscheidung für einen ausländischen Produktionsstandort auch die Rechtssicherheit vor Ort. Viele afrikanische oder asiatische Staaten können mit Europa da nicht mithalten. Was nützt mir ein Werk für mehrere Millionen Euro, wenn es wenige Jahre nach dem Bau plötzlich enteignet wird oder aufgrund bürgerkriegsähnlicher Zustände nicht mehr betrieben werden kann?


 
Rechtssicherheit gibts in China nicht, der Staat ist ein nicht demokratisches Regime, in dem der einzelne Bürger keine Rechte hat, trotzdem ist Airbus hingegangen und hat ein Endmontagewerk aufgebaut, mit dem Wissen, dass die Chinesen das Know How irgendwann übernehmen und dann eigenen Flugzeuge herstellen werden, ebenso gilt das für Industriemaschinen, die auch dort hergestellt werden, als Joint Adventure mit deutschen Firmen. Die deutschen Firmen wissen, dass ihr geistiges Eigentum gestohlen wird, aber die Gewinnmargen sind halt noch mal größer, auch angesichts des Marktes dort, 1,3 Milliarden Chinesen sollen ja deutsche Autos fahren und Kaffee aus deutschen Kaffeemaschinen trinken.


----------



## frEnzy (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pn415SPPko


----------



## Icejester (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er muss eine Menge mehr machen, die Liste ist soooooooooo lang, dass ich sie nicht aufschreiben will.
> Z.B. Infrastruktur, wird das privat geregelt?



Es ging um einen SOZIALstaat, nicht um die Grundaufgaben eines jeden Staates.





> Rechtssicherheit gibts in China nicht, der Staat ist ein nicht demokratisches Regime, in dem der einzelne Bürger keine Rechte hat, trotzdem ist Airbus hingegangen und hat ein Endmontagewerk aufgebaut, mit dem Wissen, dass die Chinesen das Know How irgendwann übernehmen und dann eigenen Flugzeuge herstellen werden, ebenso gilt das für Industriemaschinen, die auch dort hergestellt werden, als Joint Adventure mit deutschen Firmen. Die deutschen Firmen wissen, dass ihr geistiges Eigentum gestohlen wird, aber die Gewinnmargen sind halt noch mal größer, auch angesichts des Marktes dort, 1,3 Milliarden Chinesen sollen ja deutsche Autos fahren und Kaffee aus deutschen Kaffeemaschinen trinken.



Alles richtig. Aber deswegen ziehen sich Firmen ja zunehmend aus China als Produktionsstätte wieder zurück. LVMH läßt beispielsweise seit ein paar Jahren schon wieder ausschließlich in Europa fertigen, und um Handtaschen zusammenzunähen braucht man jetzt wirklich keine großen Technologie. Aber die Verluste am hinteren Ende durch Plagiate waren dann zu hoch. Airbus kann nicht einfach mal so sein Produktionsanlagen zurücklassen. Die Euphorie, die Fertigung im großen Maßstab nach China zu verlagern, ist bei vielen europäischen Firmen mittlerweile verflogen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Es ging um einen SOZIALstaat, nicht um die Grundaufgaben eines jeden Staates.



Ich rede aber immer noch von einer Staatspleite und das bezieht alles ein. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du die ganze Zeit gemeint hast.



Icejester schrieb:


> Alles richtig. Aber deswegen ziehen sich Firmen ja zunehmend aus China als Produktionsstätte wieder zurück. LVMH läßt beispielsweise seit ein paar Jahren schon wieder ausschließlich in Europa fertigen, und um Handtaschen zusammenzunähen braucht man jetzt wirklich keine großen Technologie. Aber die Verluste am hinteren Ende durch Plagiate waren dann zu hoch. Airbus kann nicht einfach mal so sein Produktionsanlagen zurücklassen. Die Euphorie, die Fertigung im großen Maßstab nach China zu verlagern, ist bei vielen europäischen Firmen mittlerweile verflogen.


 
Den Eindruck habe ich nicht, viele fertigen in China, viele wollen hin, denn die Chinesen lassen ja auch nur den in ihren Markt, der auf ihrem Gebiet fertigt und da alle vom Kuchen was abhaben wollen, fertigen sie dort.
Dass mal eine Firma darunter ist, die gescheitert ist, ist klar, das hast du überall, aber ohne Fertigung am Markt kein Markt und den Markt will sich keiner entgehen lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Och, das ist aber auch eine eher neue Meinung. Eigentlich muß er ja nur für eine Grundsicherung im Alter und ein wenig Wohlfahrt für Arbeitslose sorgen.



"Nur" ist wohl absolut unangemessen, wenn man sich die enormen Kosten anguckt. Dazu kommt noch die Krankenversorgung. (Für viele Leute gehört zu einem Sozialstaat auch noch ein Sozialausgleich.)
Da ist dann trotz der ebenfalls nicht geringen Kosten ganz schnell die billigere Lösung, sich an weiteren Punkten einzumischen und z.B. durch Bildung oder Infrastrukturmaßnahmen die Zahl der Arbeitslosen gering zu halten.



> Das sind ja auch noch zwei paar Schuhe. Wenn ich Leute sehe, die meinen, es wäre richtig, mit 55 bei 80% oder 90% der letzten Nettobezüge - am besten noch steuerfrei - in Rente zu gehen, dann muß ich nicht so furchtbar lange nachdenken, um darauf zu kommen, wer daran wohl schuld sein könnte. Die Dinge, die Du da stichwortartig benennst, sind ja nun für die Misere in Griechenland oder Portugal nicht ansatzweise verantwortlich.



Ich hätte auch das Rentensystem nennen können, hielt ein Problem, dessen Ursache 1,5 Jahrhunderte zurückliegt, aber für zu trivial. Eine Senkung der Renten würde zudem diejenigen härter treffen, die sich in der Vergangenheit eben nicht zu Lasten der Zukunft bereichert haben - da muss man vorsichtig sein (auch wenn ich prinzipiell dafür bin, den letzten Generationen die ******* teilweise in Rechnung zu stellen, die sie meiner hinterlassen haben).
Und das Rentenalter hat mir der ganzen Sache überhaupt nichts zu tun. Hebt man das an, hat man halt Arbeitslose statt Rentner - für den Staat kein Gewinn. (abgesehen davon, dass es eine besonders perfide Art zur Senkung der Durchschnittsrente ist, weil gerade diejenigen, die am wenigsten Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten hatten, oft die größten Probleme haben, im Alter noch mal einen Job zu finden)



> Du kannst nicht alles nach Asien oder Afrika auslagern, auch wenn das vor dem Hintergrund der Stückkosten sicherlich teilweise wünschenswert wäre. Allerdings ist ein sehr bestimmender Faktor in der Entscheidung für einen ausländischen Produktionsstandort auch die Rechtssicherheit vor Ort. Viele afrikanische oder asiatische Staaten können mit Europa da nicht mithalten. Was nützt mir ein Werk für mehrere Millionen Euro, wenn es wenige Jahre nach dem Bau plötzlich enteignet wird oder aufgrund bürgerkriegsähnlicher Zustände nicht mehr betrieben werden kann? Dazu kommt dann in der Zulieferindustrie noch der Stand der Technik. Man kann nicht jedes Hightech-Produkt in Afrika oder Asien fertigen lassen, weil die technischen Gegebenheiten entweder nicht bestehen oder die Gefahr der Wirtschaftsspionage viel zu groß wäre.



Noch nicht. Der Trend sollte wohl klar sein. Und wenn ich mir die enormen Investitionen in China angucke, scheint Wirtschaftspionage rein gar kein Thema zu sein, wenn man kurzfristig die Bilanz aufbessern kann. (in der Wirtschaft gilt ja längst das gleiche Prinzip: Die Folgen einer Belastung der Zukunft brauchen diejenigen, die heute entscheiden, nicht zu interessieren)



> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was Du da jetzt genau meinst. Wieso sollte die absolute Grundversorgung plötzlich nicht mehr gesichert sein?



Weil eine Hyperinflation oder ein Staatsbankrot mit einem vollständigen Zusammenbruch der Wirtschaft oder gar der öffentlichen Ordnung einhergeht, der Sozialsysteme sowieso. Eine mehrheitlich nicht direkt agrarisch lebende Gesellschaft kann unter solchen Bedingungen ggf. nicht mal die Nahrungsversorgung sicherstellen, weil Importe (und damit z.T. der Betrieb von ölbasierten Fahrzeugen und Kraftwerken) unmöglich werden. Ehe alles auf einem niedrigen Niveau wieder läuft, würden Wochen, ggf. viele Monate vergehen - zu lang und selbst unter Vernachlässigung sämtlicher humanistischer Werte keine attraktive Alternative zu einer Stützung der bestehenden Wirtschaft, denn schließlich verliert ein Land unter solchen Bedingungen auch massiv an Produktionspotential. (Sowohl in Form von Arbeitskräften absolut als auch inbesondere in Form von qualifizierten Arbeitskräften, die auswandern, als auch in Form von Infrastruktur und politischer Stabilität, die -gerade in Griechenland  - wortwörtlich in Flammen aufgehen würden, wenn die Menschen ihre Existenz bedroht sehen)



> Letzteres ist in einer globalisierten Wirtschaft soger wesentlich leichter als je zuvor. Immerhin fallen ja auch immer mehr Handelsbeschränkungen. Und gerade Deutschland steht als einer der größten Globalisierungsgewinner sehr gut da. Wie Du auf die Idee kommst, wir könnten ausgerechnet an der Stelle ein Problem haben, ist mir nicht klar.



Ich sagte, dass eine weitere Steigerung problematisch wird. Deutschland und andere Staaten werden z.T. schon jetzt international kritisiert, weil sie netto anderen Ländern das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Umgekehrt haben Unternehmen zunehmend weniger Interesse in Deutschland zu investieren (s.o., hier muss man einfach zu viel Geld mitbringen) - im Gegenteil: Es sind eher deutsche Unternehmen, die Geld ins Ausland stecken.



> Durch höhere Steuern lockt der Staat sicher keine Firmen an. Aber Sparmaßnahmen sollten eigentlich egal sein. Was stört es ein Unternehmen, ob wir hier viel oder wenig Rente zahlen? Oder ob wir viel oder wenig für Kinderbetreuung ausgeben? Im Endeffekt zählen da nur Lohn-, Lohnneben- und - je nach Branche - Energiekosten.



Lohnkosten sind letztlich eine Frage von Arbeitsaufwand und daraus resultierendem Lebensstandard. Wenn Kinderbetreuung zu teuer wird, werden andere Länder für Fachkräfte attraktiver, für nicht-Fachkräfte lohnt es sich eher, zu Hause zu bleiben und die Betreuung selbst zu übernehmen. Sicherlich sind das eher schwache Faktoren für internationale Unternehmen und Rente wirkt sich ausschließlich über die Binnenkonjunktur aus - aber was bringt es dir, wenn du für internationale Unternehmen attraktiv bleibst, aber die heimishe Wirtschaft vor die Hunde geht? Unterm Strich ein Nullsummenspiel (bzw. durch Übergangsreibung ein Verlust).
Und so teuer ist Kinderbetreuung nun auch nicht (für den Staat...), spart man dagegen an z.B. Infrastrukturprojekten, Bildung&Forschung oder gar an Subventionen, sollten die Auswirkungen auf die Attraktivität als Wirtschaftsstandort offensichtlich sein.



> Im Endeffekt stehen wir aber alle besser da, wenn wir es schaffen, durch sowas die Arbeitslosigkeit zu drücken.



Aus niedrigeren Renten resultiert aber nicht mehr Geld, das für Löhne zur Verfügung steht.



> Denn im Nachgang können wir dann auch spielend die Lohnnebenkosten senken. Wenn fast jeder in Lohn und Brot steht, ist es bspw. auch nicht nötig, Milliarden in die Arbeitslosenversicherung zu drücken. Mit "Geld aus dem Fenster werfen" hat das eigentlich nicht viel zu tun.


 
Nö. Aber sehr oft mit Utopie. Denn für Vollbeschäftigung brauchst du Leute, die den Konzernen ihr Gehalt wert sind. Das Lohnniveau in Deutschland ist für die meisten Aufgaben, die niedrige oder keine Qualifikation erfordern aber zu hoch - und für die höherqualifizierten Aufgaben, die gerade dringend benötigt werden, haben viele nicht die passende Qualifikation. Wo also soll ein Gehalt für 6,8 Millionen ALGI/II/Amtsmaßnahm-ler herkommen?


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. April 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQ1JquiyLL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Passt gerade gut dazu. 

Edit: Das hier ist auch sehr interessant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Kleines Update:
Griechenland muss erneut um Hilfe bitten.
Euro: Griechenlands Auswege aus der Schuldenkrise - Politik - DerWesten


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Es gibt keinen Ausweg, raus aus der EU


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Meinst du jetzt Griechenland?


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Nein wir müssen raus, die EU kostet nur Geld, die wir besser in unserem eigenen Land und in die Forschung investieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Dir ist aber klar, dass Deutschland gerade vom Euro sehr profitiert? 
Deutsche Firmen verdienen ihr Geld hauptsächlich in der europäischen Gemeinschaft, in Euro.
Würde Deutschland aussteigen und die Mark wieder einführen, müsste sie angepasst werden, was deutsche Produkte verteuern würde. Die deutschen Firmen verkaufen dann weniger. Die Wirtschaftsleistung würde einbrechen, die Arbeitslosigkeit steigen, Ausgaben des Staates würden zunehmen, Einnahmen sinken, die Steuern müssten erhöht werden, was deutsche Produkte wieder teurer machen würde, der Kreislauf beginnt von vorne.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Wirtschaft wird schon drüber hinweg kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die schon, aber was ist mit den dann 7 Millionen Arbeitslosen?


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wir haben sowieso schon 7 Millionen Arbeitslose. Die Statistiken sind nur geschönt 
Besser ein Ende mit Schrecken als Schrecken ohne Ende


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die 7 Millionen sind dann aber offiziell und nicht nur ausgerechnet.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Man wird schon neue Arbeit finden und wenn es nur Straßenreinigung und Instandhaltung ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Aber wie willst du die alle bezahlen oder sinkt der Wohlstand?


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Mit dem Geld welches wir durch die EU Rettung sparen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Forseti schrieb:


> Mit dem Geld welches wir durch die EU Rettung sparen


 
Deutschland zahlt derzeit <10 Milliarden im Jahr an die EU. Das ist lächerlich im Vergleich zur deutschen Exportwirtschaft.
Bei den Rettungsprogrammen sind größere Summen im Spiel, aber bislang sind das nur Bürgschaften und man muss abwarten, wie teuer sie für Deutschland wirklich werden. Nicht vergessen darf man dabei die alternativen Konsequenzen: Deutschland hat verdammt viele verdammt große Banken und Versicherungen. Eine ausländische Staatspleite wäre ein verdammt heftiger Schlag für die deutsche Finanzwirtschaft und dann stehen wir wieder vor direkten Rettungsmaßnahmen für unsere Banken, weil unsere Wirtschaft ja irgendwie immer noch rein kreditbasiert ist...


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die ganzen Bürgschaften für Portugal, Griechenland, Irland etc sind das große Problem. Das Geld werden wir abschreiben müssen. Von den 25% Zinsen auf Kredite wird Griechenland ohne ein Wunder nicht mehr ohne Schuldenerlass oder Währungsreform wegkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> weil unsere Wirtschaft ja irgendwie immer noch rein kreditbasiert ist...


 
Wie auch sonst, oder denkst du, dass man sich das Geld erst ersparen soll, was man investieren will?


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich hätte schon die Banken pleite gehen lassen  Wir brauchen wieder eine Währung die durch 100% Edelmetalle gestützt wird 

Am besten auch noch aus NATO und UN austreten, sowie Entwicklungshilfen und Entschädigungen für Israel und Opfer des 2. Weltkriegs streichen. Das würde ordentlich Geld einsparen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon die Banken pleite gehen lassen


 
Kannst du aber nicht und auch die Pleite von Lehman/Brothers war unnötig, da hätte George Bush mehr machen müssen.
Das Problem ist, dass man die Banken walten lässt, wie sie wollen, das muss man mehr kontrollieren, der internationale Finanzstrom muss besser kontrolliert werden, aber solange einige (angelsächsische)Staaten da nicht mitmachen, wird das nicht passieren.
Die Republikaner lassen ihre Leute eher verhungern als die Banken zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Kann man schon. Eigentlich braucht es nur eine staatliche Bank, die anderen können pleite gehen und verschwinden


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Und wie soll das laufen?
Muss ich dich daran erinnern, dass die Landesbanken, die ja unter staatlicher Kontrolle sind, die ersten waren, die pleite gingen und nur mit gigantischen Summen gerettet werden konnten?
Ist dir die HSH Nordbank ein Begriff? Oder die Bayern LB oder die West LB?


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Anscheinend wurden sie nicht gut genug kontrolliert und zu riskante Geschäfte gemacht. Am besten man erhebt noch eine 50% Strafsteuer, wenn man eine Investition nicht mindestens 1 Jahr behält.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Finanzwelt arbeitet nun mal global, nur ein Verbund der Staaten kann das kontrollieren, außerdem darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass hinter einem Teil de4s Geldes, das um den Erdball kreist, kein Materieller Wert hinter steht. Das Geld ist rein virtuell. Muss es aber abgeschrieben werden, werden die Verluste real.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Tja Pech für die Anleger. Hätten sie das Geld lieber ausgeben statt "investieren" sollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

OK, dann hast du dein Geld verloren, was dann?
Du legst also nie wieder Geld an und steckst es unters Kopfkissen.
Denkst du, dass du damit der Wirtschaft einen Dienst erweist?


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

mit virtuellem Geld erweist man auf lange Sicht auch niemanden einen Dienst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Frage ist dann, wieso ist es da und woher kommt es, wenn dem ja kein materieller Wert gegenübersteht?


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ein Problem ist das System von Zins und Zinseszins. Kann ja jeder ausrechnen, wie viel Geld er hat wenn er x€ für y% Zinsen anlegt 
Wenn du jetzt 1000€ fest 1000 Jahre für 2% anlegst hätten deine Nachfahren dann 398.264.651.658€
Und 1000€ ist ja noch ein geringer Betrag


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

1000 Jahre sind aber eine lange Zeit, wer sagt dir, dass sich in 1000 Jahren das Wirtschaftssystem nicht schon geändert hat, Banken weg sind und der überhaupt Mensch noch existiert?


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Tja dann nehmen wir doch Griechenland.
Wenn die 1MRD für 25% aufnehmen sind das nach 10 Jahren 9.313.225.746 

1000 Jahre sind übrigends keine wirklich lange Zeit. Jahre können wie Monate vergehen, wenn man viel zu tun hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Woher sol Griechenland eine Milliarde bekommen?
Die können derzeit froh sein, wenn sie überhaupt Geld bekommen, denn offensichtlich greift das nicht, was Griechenland macht, um den Haushalt zu sanieren.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

zu ca. 25% Zinsen bekommen sie im Moment Kredite
Aber ich schätze mal nur von den ganz risikofreudigen Anlegern. Und nachher schreien sie wieder nach Hilfe wenn sie das Geld nicht wieder bekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Letztendlich kannst du super in Griechenland oder Portugal investieren, denn du weiß ja, dass die anderen Länder einspringen werden.
Wenn Spanien und Italien aber auch in Schieflage geraten, solltest du die Knete schnell rausziehen.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Staatsanleihen laufen doch über mehrere Jahre oder? Dann kann man unter Umständen das Geld nicht schnell abziehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie auch sonst, oder denkst du, dass man sich das Geld erst ersparen soll, was man investieren will?



Wenn man vor einem Zusammenbruch der Kreditinstitute sicher sein will, ist das wohl die einzig zuverlässige Option. Um Störungen abzufangen braucht man Reserven - wer Anti-Reserven hat ist ihnen schutzlos ausgeliefert. Und das betrifft nicht nur Geld. Guck dir an, wie diverse Hersteller mal wieder kurz vor der Katastrophe stehen, wenn z.B. wetterbedingt Lieferungen ein paar Tage verzögert werden. Kein Lager -> keine Sicherheit. Keine Sicherheit -> keine Stabilität. Keine Stabilität -> viel, viel Ärger für die gesamte Gesellschaft.




Forseti schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon die Banken pleite gehen lassen  Wir brauchen wieder eine Währung die durch 100% Edelmetalle gestützt wird
> 
> Am besten auch noch aus NATO und UN austreten, sowie Entwicklungshilfen und Entschädigungen für Israel und Opfer des 2. Weltkriegs streichen. Das würde ordentlich Geld einsparen



Das würde in erster Linie mal Aufstellung und Unterhalt einer eigenständigen Streitmacht kosten und wäre damit ein riesiges Verlustgeschäft. Die Entschädigungszahlungen für den 2. Weltkrieg fallen auch mal wieder unter "lächerlich im Vergleich zu den Summen deutscher Wirtschaftspolitik" und die größten Hilfsposten für Israel in den letzten Jahren waren afaik die verschenkten U-Boote - also Wirtschaftssubventionen für deutsche Werften und Werbemaßnahme für exportorientierte deutsche Industrie.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann, wieso ist es da und woher kommt es, wenn dem ja kein materieller Wert gegenübersteht?


 
Zinsen (s.o.), Spekulationen (Siehe die Beträge, die sich gerade für Skype in Bewegung setzen) und vor allem (denn bei den anderen beiden stellt sich ja immer noch die Frage, wer das Geld macht): Die quasi-Gelddrucklizenz bei der Kapitalsicherung der Banken. Wenn man für jeden Euro, den man reinbekommt, 10 Euro rausgeben darf und sich die Banken gegenseitig Geld leihen, dann entspricht das in einer kreditorientierten Wirtschaft einer unerschöpflichen Geldquelle.
Und umgekehrt eben einem gigantischen Riskio, denn es ist schlichtweg unmöglich, diese Kredite zurückzuzahlen. Die dafür nötigen Werte existieren nicht, werden ggf. bis zu ihrem Ablauf nie existieren.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wofür brauchen wir unbedingt eine Armee falls wir nicht mehr in der NATO sind? Die werden uns wohl nicht ohne Grund angreifen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Hoffst du...


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Zur Not sprengen wir halt unsere Kernkraftwerke falls wir feige ohne ersichtlichen Grund angegriffen werden. Dann werden sie schon sehen was sie für ihre Unverschämtheiten ernten


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man vor einem Zusammenbruch der Kreditinstitute sicher sein will, ist das wohl die einzig zuverlässige Option. Um Störungen abzufangen braucht man Reserven - wer Anti-Reserven hat ist ihnen schutzlos ausgeliefert. Und das betrifft nicht nur Geld. Guck dir an, wie diverse Hersteller mal wieder kurz vor der Katastrophe stehen, wenn z.B. wetterbedingt Lieferungen ein paar Tage verzögert werden. Kein Lager -> keine Sicherheit. Keine Sicherheit -> keine Stabilität. Keine Stabilität -> viel, viel Ärger für die gesamte Gesellschaft.



Ja, schon klar, dass Geld sparen sinnvoll ist, aber welche Firma hat das Geld liegen, wenn man einen neuen Standort erschließen will?
Das Geld ist ja nicht auf ein Konto, die Werte, die eine Firma hat, sind ja in der Firma selbst drin.
Was ist mit denen, die sich selbstständig machen wollen?
Wovon sollen die dafür sparen?



Forseti schrieb:


> Wofür brauchen wir unbedingt eine Armee falls wir nicht mehr in der NATO sind? Die werden uns wohl nicht ohne Grund angreifen.


 `
Viele Länder werden angegriffen, die ebenfalls nicht in der Nato sind und wenn du nicht mehr in einem Verbund bist (egal welcher) macht es dich angreifbar, egal ob jetzt politisch, militärisch oder wirtschaftlich ist.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Anstatt hohe Dividenden an Anleger zu verschenken, sollte man das Geld lieber sparen.

Wir sind mitten in Europa. Die Nato würde es nicht zulassen wenn jetzt ein nicht NATO Mitglied plötzlich mitten in Europa Krieg führt.
Falls die NATO angreift, können wir ja wie gesagt als letzte Möglichkeit der Verteidigung und Vergeltung die Kernkraftwerke sprengen. Es sind ja praktisch alle Staaten um uns herum in der NATO, also mitgefangen mitgehangen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Aber wieso?
Das Geld verliert ja an Wert, da die Inflation steigt.
Selbst wenn du es zum Sparbuch bringst, zahlst du drauf, da du dort weniger Zinsen bekommst als die Inflation hoch ist.
Wenn du also mit deinem Geld Geld verdienen willst (und das wollen ja alle), musst du solche Anlagen nehmen, die Rendite bringe, die höher ist als die Inflation.
Wenn die Banken also 4% bieten, müssen sie selbst noch mehr verdienen um selbst einen Gewinn zu erziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar, dass Geld sparen sinnvoll ist, aber welche Firma hat das Geld liegen, wenn man einen neuen Standort erschließen will?
> Das Geld ist ja nicht auf ein Konto, die Werte, die eine Firma hat, sind ja in der Firma selbst drin.
> Was ist mit denen, die sich selbstständig machen wollen?
> Wovon sollen die dafür sparen?



Ich hab nie behauptet, dass Kapitalismus gut funktioniert. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass kreditbasierte, einigermaßen freie Marktwirtschaften auf eine Katastrophe zusteuern.




Forseti schrieb:


> Anstatt hohe Dividenden an Anleger zu verschenken, sollte man das Geld lieber sparen.



Dividende zahlt man, um eben keine Kredite aufnehmen zu müssen, sondern über den Verkauf von Aktien (die dank der Dividende begehrt sind) Kapital zu erhalten. Das ist ja auch mit der Grund, warum Großkonzerne in der Wirtschaftskrise nur über fehlende Aufträge gejammert haben, während KMUs über die Banken schimpften. Wer an der Börse war, hatte noch eine zweite Option offen. (zwar für viele nicht die beste - aber besser als überzogene Kreditzinsen)



> Wir sind mitten in Europa. Die Nato würde es nicht zulassen wenn jetzt ein nicht NATO Mitglied plötzlich mitten in Europa Krieg führt.



Sicher? Wieso sollte sie das nicht? Wieso hat sie es z.B. in Jugoslawien zugelassen? Wieso in Tschetschenien? in Osetien? (auch wenn du letzteres vermutlich beim Wort "Europa" ausgeblendet hast...)



> Falls die NATO angreift, können wir ja wie gesagt als letzte Möglichkeit der Verteidigung und Vergeltung die Kernkraftwerke sprengen. Es sind ja praktisch alle Staaten um uns herum in der NATO, also mitgefangen mitgehangen


 
Irgendwie klingt kollektive Selbstverstrahlung nicht nach einem funktionalen Abwehrkonzept.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich habe gesagt als letzte Verteidigung. Ob wir dann vom einem angreifenden Volk versklavt werden oder in den totalen Untergang gehen ist da unbedeutend. Amerika würde ihre Atomwaffen todsicher schon einsetzen bevor es an die letzte Verteidigung geht. Wenn man schon untergeht, sollte man so viele Feinde wie möglich mitnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wenn eine "letzte Verteidigung" die einzige wirkungsvolle ist, dann ist sie auch die erste.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ja wir Schweizer habens gut mit dem Schweizer Franken 

Griechenland tut mir echt leid, ich war mal in Kreta, schönes Land schöne Frauen, der Tourismus könnte viel retten..


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Unsere lächerlichen 200.000 Soldaten oder wie viele wir gerade haben, wären wohl in einem modernen Krieg schnell verheizt. Deshalb könntest du damit Recht haben. Aber ich denke mit dem bloßen Drohen die KKWs zu sprengen würde dich schon kein Land in der Nähe mehr angreifen wollen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet, dass Kapitalismus gut funktioniert. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass kreditbasierte, einigermaßen freie Marktwirtschaften auf eine Katastrophe zusteuern.



Wenn du ein besseres Wirtschaftssystem kennst, dann raus damit.
Dass der Wohlstand des Westens alleine auf Schulden basiert, ist klar, das werden sie auch irgendwann merken, nicht heute, nicht in 40 Jahren aber irgendwann. Daher sollten man sich lieber jetzt etwas überlegen aber wie das immer bei solchen Dingen ist, es passiert erst dann was, wenn der Hase brennt.



Forseti schrieb:


> Unsere lächerlichen 200.000 Soldaten oder wie viele wir gerade haben, wären wohl in einem modernen Krieg schnell verheizt. Deshalb könntest du damit Recht haben. Aber ich denke mit dem bloßen Drohen die KKWs zu sprengen würde dich schon kein Land in der Nähe mehr angreifen wollen



Sind nachher noch 130.000 oder so. 
Aber die Anzahl ist nicht so entscheidend, wichtig sind Informationen und Ausrüstung. Wenn Deutschland sich von allen trennt, werden sie den Geheimdienst aufrüsten müssen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Forseti schrieb:


> Anstatt hohe Dividenden an Anleger zu verschenken, sollte man das Geld lieber sparen.



Ich glaube du weißt nicht so wirklich was eine Dividende ist oder?

Die Aktionäre sind ja Anteilseigner der Firma und die werden wiederum durch die Dividende am Firmengewinn beteiligt, was imo auch völlig ok ist  

Und wenn du genau hinschaust, geschieht das nicht mit dem kompletten Gewinn, sondern nur mit einem Teil des Gewinnes und in Krisenzeiten, verzichten die meisten Firmen auf eine Auszahlung der Dividende... je nachdem wie groß die Barbestände der Firmen sind.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Um das Thema mal wieder anzuschieben:

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der aktuellen Entwicklung in Griechenland bzw. dem Verhalten internationaler Finanzorganisationen, Regierungen,...?

Auf mich erweckt das langsam aber sicher den Eindruck von Bankensponsoring 2.0, mit dem netten Extrabonus der erzwungenen Privatisierung, die so in Griechenland (mit relativ starker sozialistischer Partei) nie hätte durchgesetzt werden können. Nur wie das ganze irgendwie dem Land helfen soll, das ist mir schleierhaft. Griechenland soll:

- Steuern erhöhen. Nur wie bitte sollen Steuererhöhungen in einer kollabierenden Wirtschaft mit explodierender Arbeitslosigkeit zu gesteigerten Einnahmen? Ich bin kein xWLer, aber nach dem, was logisch erscheint (und dem, was genau die gleichen, wirtschaftsnahen Quellen vor 2-3 Jahren erzählt haben), muss man in einer Krise die Belastungen eher senken, wenn am Ende noch irgendwas stehen soll.

- Staatsausgaben senken. Klingt ja auf den ersten Blick sinnvoll, aber sich mal einer die exportstarke, griechische Industrie angeguckt? Nö? Ich find auch keine. Wenn man jetzt den Fluss von Geldmitteln ins Volk noch radikaler zusammenstreicht (afaik sind sie bereits bei rund 20-25% - kann sich mal jeder gedanklich von seinem Lohnzettel abziehen), dann kollabiert erstmal der Binnenmarkt. Es mag zwar heilsame Schocks geben, aber afaik nicht für angeschlagene Wirtschaftsräume...

- Staatsunternehmen abstoßen. Imho der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt. Griechenland wird in eine Position gedrängt, in der sie sich das verhandeln gleich ganz sparen können, weil jeder Käufer weiß, dass sie nicht Nein sagen können. Und Griechenland ist in einer Situation, in der die typischen Investoren nicht viel bieten werden, weil die Renditechancen sich -ausgehend von der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage- erst in einigen Jahren einstellen würden. D.h. Griechenland soll das, was es noch besitzt, weit unter Wert verramschen, um dann in ein paar Jahren ohne was dazustehen? Um dann ordentlich an die neuen, ausländischen Eigentümer zu zahlen? Klingt nach einem KO-Schlag für einen Staat, der in ein paar Jahren eigentlich rückzahlen müsste. Und verkaufen lassen sich ohnehin nur Unternehmen mit relativ guten Gewinnchancen. D.h. Griechenland wird gewzungen, dass abzugeben, wovon es vielleicht in Zukunft hätte profitieren können, muss aber das behalten, wo man definitiv nur zuzahlen kann.


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich sehe das Griechenlandthema sehr kritisch.

Auf der einen Seite muss man etwas unternehmen, damit es nicht zu einem Dominoeffekt kommt und sich die Krise auf andere Länder ausweitet und eine weitere Finanzkrise ausgelöst wird. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man auch nicht unnötig Milliarden hinauswirft.

Einsparung des Griechischen Staates finde ich grundsätzlich richtig, den so Dinge wie Ostergeld oder ein so frühes Renteneintrittsalter geht einfach nicht.... Ihr Sozialsystem sollten sie daher dringenst umbauen! Aber leider sieht das die Bevölerung nicht wirklich ein 

Und da auch viel in die eigenen Taschen gewirtschaftet wird, ist es für den Staat ein großes Problem an Einnahmen zu kommen. Weil Touristenmäßig steht Griechenland eig. nicht schlecht dar und die lassen ja auch gut Geld liegen durch Restaurantbesuche usw. (worauf ja eig. Mehrwertsteuer anfällt) Vielleicht sollte man an dieser Stelle mal anfangen die Einnahmen in die Höhe zu treiben.

Aufjedenfall sollte man die Binnenwirtschaft nicht zu stark schädigen, weil sonst die Nachfrage wegbricht...  ---> Kürzung der Löhne führt zu einer Rezession, wie sie in der WWK entstand.

Die Griechische Regierung sollte sich einfach mal mit einigen EU Staaten zusammensetzen und ein tragfähiges Konzept entwicklen und nicht solche Hals über Kopf aktionen wie sie es momentan tun 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Einsparung des Griechischen Staates finde ich grundsätzlich richtig, den so Dinge wie Ostergeld oder ein so frühes Renteneintrittsalter geht einfach nicht.... Ihr Sozialsystem sollten sie daher dringenst umbauen! Aber leider sieht das die Bevölerung nicht wirklich ein



Selbst wenn die Bevölkerung es seinsehen würde: Bei rapide steigenden Arbeitslosenzahlen nützt dir ein späteres Renteneintrittsalter erstmal gar nichts, weil du die nicht-Rentner dann eben aus der anderen Kasse durchfüttern musst.
Sonderzuschüsse könnte man natürlich streichen - aber da ist eben wieder die Frage des Binnenmarktes. Griechenland hat die Löhne bereits enorm zusammengestrichen (man überlege sich mal das Gejammer in Deutschland, wenn es zwei Nullrunden in Folge gibt - die Griechen haben sich 2 Jahrzehnte zurückkatapultiert. Aber nicht bei den Preisen), da muss man irgendwann einfach mal ne Pause einlegen, wenn man keinen Kollaps will.



> Und da auch viel in die eigenen Taschen gewirtschaftet wird, ist es für den Staat ein großes Problem an Einnahmen zu kommen. Weil Touristenmäßig steht Griechenland eig. nicht schlecht dar und die lassen ja auch gut Geld liegen durch Restaurantbesuche usw. (worauf ja eig. Mehrwertsteuer anfällt) Vielleicht sollte man an dieser Stelle mal anfangen die Einnahmen in die Höhe zu treiben.



Nur: Wie treibt man innerhalb von Monaten den Tourismus in die Höhe? Ist ja nicht so, als hätte Griechenland da die letzten Jahre kein Interesse dran gehabt. Aber gegen die türkischen Preise können sie auch nicht viel machen und Entfernungs-/Klima-/Versorgungstechnisch ist da einfach kein großer Unterschied. Mit Mussen und Kultur können sie bald nicht mehr ködern, denn da wird ja noch mehr gespart, als bei den Gehältern.

Mit Korruption sprichst du eher was kritikwürdiges an, denn die Mittel gibt man ja meist eh lieber im Ausland aus 
Aber dass das in Bezug auf den Staatshaushalt große Summen sind, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln (die wären schließlich schon früher aufgefallen), da schachert man eher mal einem Verwandten einen guten Job zu. (Was aber nur unfair ist und keine direkten Zusatzkosten anrichtet - erst recht nicht unter Berücksichtigung des Binnenmarktes)



> Die Griechische Regierung sollte sich einfach mal mit einigen EU Staaten zusammensetzen und ein tragfähiges Konzept entwicklen und nicht solche Hals über Kopf aktionen wie sie es momentan tun



Im Moment macht sie afaik das, was die anderen EU-Staaten ihr vorschreiben. Eigenen Handlungsspielraum hat man ohne Geld eh nicht und die grunlegenden strukturellen Probleme, die über Jahrzehnte gewachsen sind, kann man eben auch nur über Jahrzehnte lösen.
Man stelle sich mal vor, Deutschland müsste bis September alle Migranten vollständig integriert haben und weil das bislang noch nicht geschehen ist, müssen zur Strafe erstmal alle vorhandenen Sozialarbeiter herausgegeben werden


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Bevölkerung es seinsehen würde: Bei rapide steigenden Arbeitslosenzahlen nützt dir ein späteres Renteneintrittsalter erstmal gar nichts, weil du die nicht-Rentner dann eben aus der anderen Kasse durchfüttern musst.
> Sonderzuschüsse könnte man natürlich streichen - aber da ist eben wieder die Frage des Binnenmarktes. Griechenland hat die Löhne bereits enorm zusammengestrichen (man überlege sich mal das Gejammer in Deutschland, wenn es zwei Nullrunden in Folge gibt - die Griechen haben sich 2 Jahrzehnte zurückkatapultiert. Aber nicht bei den Preisen), da muss man irgendwann einfach mal ne Pause einlegen, wenn man keinen Kollaps will.



Naja, wenn ich die Rentenbeträge mit Hartz IV vergleiche bekommen die Leute in der Regel mehr Rente. Von daher dürfte das im Verhältnis den Griechischen Staat weniger kosten, wenn man deinen "Case" mal als Annahme nimmt.
Aber die haben das einfach ungeschickt angestellt, man muss solche Dinge langsam angehn und kann nicht wie ein Irrer mit der Axt durch den Wald rennen und verzweifelt versuchen alle Bäume zu kürzen, um es mal bildlich zu sagen.
Weil dann kann man das den Menschen auch besser verkaufen 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur: Wie treibt man innerhalb von Monaten den Tourismus in die Höhe? Ist ja nicht so, als hätte Griechenland da die letzten Jahre kein Interesse dran gehabt. Aber gegen die türkischen Preise können sie auch nicht viel machen und Entfernungs-/Klima-/Versorgungstechnisch ist da einfach kein großer Unterschied. Mit Mussen und Kultur können sie bald nicht mehr ködern, denn da wird ja noch mehr gespart, als bei den Gehältern.



Also vor ein paar Tagen hab ich einen Bericht gelesen, dass im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr die Griechenlandreise stark angezogen haben, von daher dürften die ganzen Ferienorte schon gutes Geld machen eig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Korruption sprichst du eher was kritikwürdiges an, denn die Mittel gibt man ja meist eh lieber im Ausland aus
> Aber dass das in Bezug auf den Staatshaushalt große Summen sind, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln (die wären schließlich schon früher aufgefallen), da schachert man eher mal einem Verwandten einen guten Job zu. (Was aber nur unfair ist und keine direkten Zusatzkosten anrichtet - erst recht nicht unter Berücksichtigung des Binnenmarktes)



Ich würde mal behaupten, wenn das jeder macht kommt schon ein größerer Millionenbetrag über das Jahr gesehen zusammen und Griechenland braucht jeden euro 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Moment macht sie afaik das, was die anderen EU-Staaten ihr vorschreiben. Eigenen Handlungsspielraum hat man ohne Geld eh nicht und die grunlegenden strukturellen Probleme, die über Jahrzehnte gewachsen sind, kann man eben auch nur über Jahrzehnte lösen.
> Man stelle sich mal vor, Deutschland müsste bis September alle Migranten vollständig integriert haben und weil das bislang noch nicht geschehen ist, müssen zur Strafe erstmal alle vorhandenen Sozialarbeiter herausgegeben werden



Über Jahrzehnte ist vielleicht etwas lang, aber ein guter 5-7 Jahres Plan in dem alle wichtigen Punkte angegangen werden ist genau das richtige find ich

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Also vor ein paar Tagen hab ich einen Bericht gelesen, dass im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr die Griechenlandreise stark angezogen haben, von daher dürften die ganzen Ferienorte schon gutes Geld machen eig.



Das letzte Jahr war allgemein noch von der Wirtschaftskrise geprägt. Dagegen verbessert man sich leicht. Aber Griechenland war schon vor der Krise nicht im plus und jetzt haben sie eine ganze Reihe hochverzinster Kredite am Bein und so schnell dürften sie auch keine günstigen mehr bekommen.



> Ich würde mal behaupten, wenn das jeder macht kommt schon ein größerer Millionenbetrag über das Jahr gesehen zusammen und Griechenland braucht jeden euro



Vielleicht geht es knapp ins achstellige, möglich. Aber Griechenland braucht zehn bis elfstellige Beträge. Es wäre ein schönes Symbol, um das Volk zu beschwichtigen, aber es wäre keine Lösung. (vergl. Deutschland: Die Aufregung über die Diätenerhöhung sollte eigentlich schon die Runde machen. Aber wer sich mal anguckt, was uns die paar Abgeordneten im Vergleich zu z.B. einem Panzerbatallion kostet und wieviel öfter die Abgeordneten -trotz allem  - was nützliches machen, dann ist es trotzdem keine Geld-, sondern eine reine Moralfrage)



> Über Jahrzehnte ist vielleicht etwas lang, aber ein guter 5-7 Jahres Plan in dem alle wichtigen Punkte angegangen werden ist genau das richtige find ich



Sozialsystem, Wirtschaftsstruktur, Gesellschaftssystem und politische Strukur in 7 Jahre umstellen? Seeeehhhhr ambitioniert. Was Griechenland vom jetztigen Punkt ausgehend braucht, erreicht ähnliche Dimensionen wie die Entwicklung in den neuen Ländern seit der Wende - nur das Griechenland nicht einen großen Bruder mit 4-5-6 mal höherer Wirtschaftsleistung hat, der bereit ist, für alles geradezustehen, was nötig ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> nur das Griechenland nicht einen großen Bruder mit 4-5-6 mal höherer Wirtschaftsleistung hat, der bereit ist, für alles geradezustehen, was nötig ist.


 
Einen großen Bruder nicht aber viele Brüder die eben etwas verlangen bevor sie was geben.
Außerdem darf nicht unterschätzt werden dass auch Deutschland davon profitiert. Denn wo kaufen denn griechische Firmen ihre Maschinen und Produktionsgüter ein wenn nicht innerhalb der EU und eben auch in Deutschland.


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Der Ausweg? Deutschland muss raus aus der EUdSSR. Der Lissabonvertrag, der über die Bevölkerung hinwegentschieden wurde ist sowieso längst gebrochen.

Was aus Griechenland wird? Pff ... 
Staaten können nicht pleite gehen, aber deren Gläubiger. Wenn man jemandem Geld leiht hat man auch Risiko.
Am Ende zahlt der Steuerzahler so oder so.

Warum soll man den Bankstern das Geld immer und immer wieder in den Schlund werfen. Und warum ist die Rettung eines anderen Landes wichtiger als die Rettung des eigenen?


----------



## Rolk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Also ich sehe nicht wie das mit Griechenland noch etwas werden soll. 

Die Griechen leben seit Jahrzenten weit über ihren Verhältnissen. Sieht man ja am Schuldenberg und an so kleinen Details wie der grössten Beamtendichte Europaweit (Prozentual an der Einwohnerzahl gemessen) und dem niedrigsten durchschnittlichen Renteneintrittsalter Europaweit. Seit Jahrzenten werden im grossen Stil Subventionen verbrannt, ohne das die Wirtschaft in irgendeiner nennenswerten Form gestärkt worden wäre. Schätzungen zufolge werden ca. genauso viele Steuern hinterzogen wie gezahlt werden. Die Euroeinführung wurde mit massiv friesierten Zahlen erschlichen und selbiges gilt sogar für den ersten Euro Rettungsschirm. Das Verständniss dafür sparen und 2 Gänge zurückschalten zu müssen scheint sich auch in Grenzen zu halten.

Das hört sich wie Hetze aus der Bildzeitung an, sind aber leider Fakten. Wie soll eine Regierung jetzt plötzlich innerhalb kürzester Zeit diese ganzen Misstände umkrempeln und was wird es kosten? Also ich neige stark dazu den Experten zuzustimmen die sagen Griechenland muss raus aus der Eurozone und "erst mal lernen selbst zu überleben". Stichwort lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende mit dem ganz grossen Knall für uns alle am Ende.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Stellen sich die Fragen:
- wie kann Griechenland die Euro-Zone verlassen? Ich hab nicht den Eindruck, als würden die Griechen im Moment eine derartige Entscheidung unterstützen und Griechenland ist derzeit keine Diktatur.
- wie könnte Griechenland aus der Euro-Zone geworfen werden? Es sind keinerlei Kriterien oder Maßnahmen für so einen Fall vorgeshen und man kann nicht so ohne weiteres einen Staat zu irgendetwas zwingen.
- welche Konsequenzen hat das für Griechenland? (nicht vergessen: Griechenland ist trotzdem noch in der EU und wenn sie durch einen Ausschluss komplett kollabieren, dann merken wir das trotzdem)
- welche Konsequenzen hat das für andere Euro-Länder? Insbesondere Spanien, Portugal, Irland, ggf. Italien (... ...), die ihrerseits tief in der Krise stecken und deren Bonität entscheidend dadurch gestützt wird, dass man davon ausgeht, dass einzelne Euro-Staaten durch andere vor der ganz großen Katastrophe bewahrt werden.


----------



## Rolk (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - wie kann Griechenland die Euro-Zone verlassen? Ich hab nicht den Eindruck, als würden die Griechen im Moment eine derartige Entscheidung unterstützen und Griechenland ist derzeit keine Diktatur.
> - wie könnte Griechenland aus der Euro-Zone geworfen werden? Es sind keinerlei Kriterien oder Maßnahmen für so einen Fall vorgeshen und man kann nicht so ohne weiteres einen Staat zu irgendetwas zwingen.


 
Das kann nur funktionieren, wenn die Griechen selbst aus der Eurozone raus wollen. Solange Griechenland immer wieder mithilfe irgendwelcher Finanzspritzen gerade so für eine Weile über die Runden kommt werden sie das aber nicht wollen.



> - welche Konsequenzen hat das für Griechenland? (nicht vergessen: Griechenland ist trotzdem noch in der EU und wenn sie durch einen Ausschluss komplett kollabieren, dann merken wir das trotzdem)


 
Gute Frage. Wenn es so weiter geht wie bisher merken wir das jedenfalls auch. Die Milliarden die in Griechenland versickern fallen schlieslich auch nicht vom Himmel.



> - welche Konsequenzen hat das für andere Euro-Länder? Insbesondere Spanien, Portugal, Irland, ggf. Italien (... ...), die ihrerseits tief in der Krise stecken und deren Bonität entscheidend dadurch gestützt wird, dass man davon ausgeht, dass einzelne Euro-Staaten durch andere vor der ganz großen Katastrophe bewahrt werden.


 
Ich stelle die These auf das das für Spanien, Portugal, Irland und Italien erst mal überhaupt keine Konsequenzen hätte. Im Gegenteil, diese Länder würden sich vielleicht eher am Riemen reisen anstatt dem Beispiel Griechenlands zu folgen. Geld wäre auch noch mehr da, welches in diesen Ländern vermutlich besser investiert wäre als in Griechenland.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich stelle die These auf das das für Spanien, Portugal, Irland und Italien erst mal überhaupt keine Konsequenzen hätte. Im Gegenteil, diese Länder würden sich vielleicht eher am Riemen reisen anstatt dem Beispiel Griechenlands zu folgen. Geld wäre auch noch mehr da, welches in diesen Ländern vermutlich besser investiert wäre als in Griechenland.


 
Deutschland ist doch nicht besser als Spanien oder Italien.
Da wird endlich mal wieder mehr Geld eingenommen als geplant und anstatt die Neuverschuldungen zu senken und endlich mal unter der 3% Grenze zu kommen redet die FDP schon wieder von Steuersenkungen.

Ich kann den Rating Agenturen sowieso nicht so viel abgewinnen. Das sind alle US Firmen. Klar dass die USA da gut abschneidet obwohl es ihr dreckiger geht als Griechenland, Irland und Portugal zusammen.


----------



## Niza (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Also Leute schaut euch doch allein nur die Inflation an von z.B. Grundnahrungsmitteln
Der Anstieg ist langsam erschreckend

Und am Ende muss der Steuerzahler (wir) wieder ran und bezahlen
Irgend wovon muss das Geld doch herkommen

Solange bis wir ausgebeutet sind und nichts mehr haben

*Also ich meine es wird immer schlimmer

Schaut mal auf die folgende Seite
Dann wisst ihr wovon ich rede
Staatsverschuldung: Schuldenuhr
*


----------



## Icejester (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann den Rating Agenturen sowieso nicht so viel abgewinnen. Das sind alle US Firmen. Klar dass die USA da gut abschneidet obwohl es ihr dreckiger geht als Griechenland, Irland und Portugal zusammen.



Wenn Du wirklich wissen willst, wohin die Reise geht, solltest Du Dir ansehen, was die großen Anleihenhändler kaufen und verkaufen. Die sind teilweise doch mehr auf Zack als Rating-Agenturen, weil es bei denen um echtes Geld geht.



Niza schrieb:


> Also Leute schaut euch doch allein nur die Inflation an von z.B. Grundnahrungsmitteln
> Der Anstieg ist langsam erschreckend



Ich finde € 1,15 für ein Stück Butter auch teuer, aber das ist doch seit Monaten nicht gestiegen. Andere Lebensmittel meiner Meinung auch nicht. Ich war eben einkaufen, aber es war eigentlich alles wie immer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Hängt vom Referenzniveau ab. Während der Wirtschaftskrise war einiges billiger (Fleisch, Milch, Butter, Wurstwaren -vor alelm wärend der spanischen Krise  -, iirc auch einiges Obst). Im Vergleich zum Vorkrisen-Niveau fallen mir momentan nur die gestiegenen Preise von Schokolade und einigen Tiefkühlprodukten ein.

@Rolk: Wenn du ernsthaft der Meinung bist, das steigende Kreditzinsen für Spanien/Portugal/Irland keine Bedeutung hätten, dann solltest du dich nochmal einlesen.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Rolk: Wenn du ernsthaft der Meinung bist, das steigende Kreditzinsen für Spanien/Portugal/Irland keine Bedeutung hätten, dann solltest du dich nochmal einlesen.


 
Und warum sollten die Kreditzinsen dieser Länder bei einem Ausstieg Griechenlands aus der Eurozone stärker steigen? Es wäre ja wohl eher das Gegenteil der Fall, weil sich diese Länder eher Bemühen würden erst gar nicht den Level Griechenlands zu erreichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Diese Länder sind bereits jetzt auf Unterstützung durch die EU angewiesen. Die sind, ähnlich wie Griechenland, in einer Situation, in der sie kaum Handlungsspielraum haben - da gibt es kein "mehr Bemühen". Umgekehrt wäre die Verweigerung von EU-Unterstützung für ein anderes Land eine klare Ansage an die Finanzmärkte, dass schwächelende Euroländer nicht mehr vor dem Kollaps geschützt werden und somit ein wesentlich höheres Risiko darstellen, als bislang.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich finde € 1,15 für ein Stück Butter auch teuer, aber das ist doch seit Monaten nicht gestiegen. Andere Lebensmittel meiner Meinung auch nicht. Ich war eben einkaufen, aber es war eigentlich alles wie immer.


 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt vom Referenzniveau ab. Während der Wirtschaftskrise war einiges billiger (Fleisch, Milch, Butter, Wurstwaren -vor alelm wärend der spanischen Krise  -, iirc auch einiges Obst). Im Vergleich zum Vorkrisen-Niveau fallen mir momentan nur die gestiegenen Preise von Schokolade und einigen Tiefkühlprodukten ein.


 
Ich kaufe regelmäßig ein. Gemeinsam mit meiner Frau. Deswegen weiß ich auch was wie viel kostet und was das mal gekostet hat. 
Bärenmarke Schüttel Shake: Früher 500ml für 69 Cent. Heute 400ml für 89 Cent.
Unser Standardbrot: Früher 1,59€. Heute 1,79€
Dann Aufschnitt: Früher Wurst, Käse für 1,29 bis 2,99€ gekaut. Heute gibt es die Wurst nicht mehr für unter 1,59 und der Käse kostet 3,99€
Pfelgemittel: alles um 0,50 bis 1€ teurer geworden.
Hygieneartikel für meine Frau (und inzwischen auch für meine Tochter): um 0,50 bis 1,50€ teurer geworden.
Und das ganze in nur 2-3 Jahren. Also normale Inflation würden einige sagen doch wie viel Inflationsausgleich bekommen Hartz 4 Empfänger?
Beiträge für Vereine, Eintrittsgelder für Freitzeitaktivitäten: Alles in den letzten 5 Jahre zum Teil deutlich teurer geworden.
Restaurant Besuche sind erheblich teurer geworden. Schau nur mal hin was inzwischen so ein Big Mac bei McDonalds kostet. Früher sind wir mit den Kindern hin und wieder hingefahren zum Essen. Heute ist das kaum mehr drin.
Versicherungen werden von Jahr zu Jahr teurer.
Von Energiekosten rede ich nicht mal. Da dreht sich sowieso mein Magen um wenn ich das mit dem Vergleiche was ich vor 5 Jahren bezahlt habe.
Einzig Elektronikartikel sind günstiger geworden aber wie oft im Jahr kaufe ich mir einen neuen Fernseher und wie oft im Jahr ein Brot? 

Früher hatten wir mehr Eltern gehabt, die bereit waren die Kindern zu Auswärtsspielen zu fahren. Heute schafft es der Verein erst bis zur letzten Sekunde genügen Autos zu bekommen um die Kinder zu fahren. Zuschüsse für Trikots wurden gestrichen. Ohne örtliche Sponsoren könnten wir nicht mal den Spielbetrieb aufrechterhalten. Und dabei geht es meiner Gemeinde nicht mal so extrem dreckig wie andere Gemeinden.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Länder sind bereits jetzt auf Unterstützung durch die EU angewiesen. Die sind, ähnlich wie Griechenland, in einer Situation, in der sie kaum Handlungsspielraum haben - da gibt es kein "mehr Bemühen". Umgekehrt wäre die Verweigerung von EU-Unterstützung für ein anderes Land eine klare Ansage an die Finanzmärkte, dass schwächelende Euroländer nicht mehr vor dem Kollaps geschützt werden und somit ein wesentlich höheres Risiko darstellen, als bislang.


 
Naja, also ich sehe da schon noch einen Unterschied zwischen Griechenland und Spanien, Portugal...
Deren Wirtschaft steht noch nicht kurz vor dem Kolaps und Spielraum scheint da ja auch noch irgendwo zu sein. Schau dir Portugal an. Die Regierung will ein Sparprogramm durchbringen und wird dafür abgewählt...
Ausserdem wird es wohl Mittel und Wege geben den Finanzmärkten klarzumachen, dass eine ausbleibende Hilfe für Griechenland nicht automatisch eine nicht stattfindende Hilfe für andere Länder bedeutet.


----------



## Icejester (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kaufe regelmäßig ein. Gemeinsam mit meiner Frau. Deswegen weiß ich auch was wie viel kostet und was das mal gekostet hat.
> Bärenmarke Schüttel Shake: Früher 500ml für 69 Cent. Heute 400ml für 89 Cent.
> Unser Standardbrot: Früher 1,59€. Heute 1,79€
> Dann Aufschnitt: Früher Wurst, Käse für 1,29 bis 2,99€ gekaut. Heute gibt es die Wurst nicht mehr für unter 1,59 und der Käse kostet 3,99€
> ...



Ulkig. Ich weiß eigentlich auch ziemlich genau, was die Sachen, die ich regelmäßig kaufe, so kosten. Und das deckt sich nicht mit meiner Beobachtung.
Wenn ich die Standardsachen mal so aufliste, kann ich nur folgendes feststellen:
Aufbackbrötchen (Beutel): Je nach Laden seit Jahren zwischen €0,99 und €1,69.
Aufschnitt: Käse in Scheiben: früher €2,99, heute €1,99. Käse am Stück: 400g für €1,15, ewig unverändert. Wurst in Scheiben: normalerweise €0,99 pro Packung, gestern €0,88. Leberwurst seit Jahren je nach Laden zwischen €1,59 und €1,79.
Butter: früher €0,69, heute € 1,15. Das ist wirklich frech.

Allles andere kaufe ich zu unregelmäßig, um dazu eine zuverlässige Aussage machen zu können.



> Und das ganze in nur 2-3 Jahren. Also normale Inflation würden einige sagen doch wie viel Inflationsausgleich bekommen Hartz 4 Empfänger?



Und wieviel Inflationsausgleich bekommst Du? Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß Du Angestellter bist.



> Beiträge für Vereine, Eintrittsgelder für Freitzeitaktivitäten: Alles in den letzten 5 Jahre zum Teil deutlich teurer geworden.



 Dazu kann ich mangels Mitgliedschaft in Vereinen nichts zu sagen. Der einzige Verein, in dem ich bin, ist seit rund 5 Jahren nicht teurer geworden.



> Restaurant Besuche sind erheblich teurer geworden. Schau nur mal hin was inzwischen so ein Big Mac bei McDonalds kostet. Früher sind wir mit den Kindern hin und wieder hingefahren zum Essen. Heute ist das kaum mehr drin.



McDonalds würde ich mal nicht als Restaurant betrachten. Allerdings ist es krass, wie klein der Royal TS mittlerweile ist. Früher war das ein Riesending, heute ist der so groß wie ein Cheeseburger vom Durchmesser her.
Mein Stammitaliener ist jedenfalls in den letzten fünf Jahren keinen Cent teurer geworden. Und bis dahin hatte der seit gefühlt 1983 dieselben Preise auf der Karte. (Okay, ist auch eine Mafia-Geldwaschanlage. Da spielt das wahrscheinlich keine so große Rolle mit den Preisen. )



> Versicherungen werden von Jahr zu Jahr teurer.



Falsches Versicherungsunternehmen. 



> Von Energiekosten rede ich nicht mal. Da dreht sich sowieso mein Magen um wenn ich das mit dem Vergleiche was ich vor 5 Jahren bezahlt habe.
> Einzig Elektronikartikel sind günstiger geworden aber wie oft im Jahr kaufe ich mir einen neuen Fernseher und wie oft im Jahr ein Brot?



Da kann ich nur zustimmen.



> Früher hatten wir mehr Eltern gehabt, die bereit waren die Kindern zu Auswärtsspielen zu fahren. Heute schafft es der Verein erst bis zur letzten Sekunde genügen Autos zu bekommen um die Kinder zu fahren. Zuschüsse für Trikots wurden gestrichen. Ohne örtliche Sponsoren könnten wir nicht mal den Spielbetrieb aufrechterhalten. Und dabei geht es meiner Gemeinde nicht mal so extrem dreckig wie andere Gemeinden.


 
Dann müßt Ihr auf Sponsorensuche gehen. Aber das habt Ihr ja augenscheinlich schon gemacht. Wenn's dennoch knapp ist, solltet Ihr vielleicht noch mehr ins Boot holen. Es gibt doch in so einem Verein bestimmt auch Eltern, die selbst Unternehmer sind oder wenigstens wissen, wie sowas geht.
Wenn Du bei mir in der Nähe wärst, würde ich sagen, schreib mich mal privat an. Dann könnten wir wenigstens über ein Trikot-Sponsoring oder sowas reden, aber "Bramau" scheint ein Fluß in Schleswig-Holstein zu sein. Das ist zu weit weg.


----------



## Fragile Heart (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



> Naja, also ich sehe da schon noch einen Unterschied zwischen Griechenland und Spanien, Portugal...
> Deren Wirtschaft steht noch nicht kurz vor dem Kolaps und Spielraum scheint da ja auch noch irgendwo zu sein. Schau dir Portugal an. Die Regierung will ein Sparprogramm durchbringen und wird dafür abgewählt...
> Ausserdem wird es wohl Mittel und Wege geben den Finanzmärkten klarzumachen, dass eine ausbleibende Hilfe für Griechenland nicht automatisch eine nicht stattfindende Hilfe für andere Länder bedeutet.


Das ist jetzt aber schon etwas naiv oder?

Wenn man es genau betrachtet ist kaum eines der EU Länder überhaupt noch Handlungsfähig und dazu zähle ich auch Deutschland! Es schaut wohl so aus, das wenn Griechenland nicht mehr Zahlen kann der Druck auf Portugal und Irland so stark wächst, dass es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist und wenn die beiden fallen wir sicherlich Spanien auch nicht mehr lange zeit auf sich warten lassen. Spätestens bei Spanien brauchen wir uns um Rettungsschirme keine Gedanken mehr machen.

Das ganze System scheint gerade zu sterben und ich persönlich sehe nicht das irgendetwas getan wir um das zu verhindern. So schlim das ist ganze in Griechenland ist, wir reden bei den Sparprogrammen immer noch von einer 9%igen neuverschuldung ...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ulkig. Ich weiß eigentlich auch ziemlich genau, was die Sachen, die ich regelmäßig kaufe, so kosten. Und das deckt sich nicht mit meiner Beobachtung.
> Wenn ich die Standardsachen mal so aufliste, kann ich nur folgendes feststellen:
> Aufbackbrötchen (Beutel): Je nach Laden seit Jahren zwischen €0,99 und €1,69.
> Aufschnitt: Käse in Scheiben: früher €2,99, heute €1,99. Käse am Stück: 400g für €1,15, ewig unverändert. Wurst in Scheiben: normalerweise €0,99 pro Packung, gestern €0,88. Leberwurst seit Jahren je nach Laden zwischen €1,59 und €1,79.



Du scheinst echt in andere Läden zu kaufen als ich. Käse am Stück kostet bei uns 3,99€. Es mag sein dass es auch günstigeren Käse gibt aber diesen Käse kaufe ich seit Jahren und daher weiß ich sehr gut, was der früher gekostet hat. Das gleiche gilt für Aufschnitt. Auch das ist seit Jahren unverändert. Daher kann ich das gut einschätzen.
Ich kann mich auch noch sehr gut daran erinnern dass die 15er Packung Iglo Fischstäbchen 1,99€ gekostet hat. Das ist nicht so lange her und heute kostet sie 2,79€.
Die 5er Packung kostet inzwischen so viel wie die 10er Packung vor 6 Jahren gekostet hat.



Icejester schrieb:


> Butter: früher €0,69, heute € 1,15. Das ist wirklich frech.



Milch und Milchprodukte sind allgemein teurer geworden (deswegen ist auch mein Käse teurer geworden) aber ich weiß aus erster Hand dass die Milchbauern keinen Cent mehr bekommen für ihre Milch.



Icejester schrieb:


> Allles andere kaufe ich zu unregelmäßig, um dazu eine zuverlässige Aussage machen zu können.



Ich weiß nicht ob du Familie hast, also Kinder. Wenn du welche hast weißt du einfach was wie viel kostet. Das gilt auch für Kleidung und Kosmetikartikel. Meine Tochter ist jetzt in dem Alter wo sie sehr darauf guckt was sie trägt und wie sie aussieht. Sie ist 14, das ist eben so da kannst du nichts gegen machen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und wieviel Inflationsausgleich bekommst Du? Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß Du Angestellter bist.



Ich arbeite für die Autoindustrie in einem Zulieferbetrieb. Dort bin ich Produktionsleiter. Das seit 5 Jahren. Damals habe ich eine Gehaltserhöhung bekommen, die der neuen Verantwortung gerecht war. Seit dem habe ich aber keine weitere Gehaltserhöhung bekommen, außer letztes Jahr im Zuge der Veränderungen im Tarifvertrag. Das machte 1,1% mehr aus. 2009 wurde bei uns Weihnachts- und Urlaubsgeld eingestellt da unsere Abnehmer Absatzprobleme hatten. Inzwischen brummt der Laden wieder aber es gibt kein Weihnachtsgeld mehr und auch kein Urlaubsgeld. Die Arbeitnehmer hatten damals darauf verzichtet um 2009 keine Lohnkürzungen hinnehmen zu müssen.
Dieses Geld fehlt mir jetzt da ich mit dem Weihnachtsgeld immer die fälligen Versicherungen zu Beginn des Jahres bezahlt habe. Das muss jetzt an anderer Stelle eingespart werden. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich mangels Mitgliedschaft in Vereinen nichts zu sagen. Der einzige Verein, in dem ich bin, ist seit rund 5 Jahren nicht teurer geworden.



Meine Kinder sind Mitglied bei uns im Stadtverein und dieser hatte die Beiträge innerhalb von 5 Jahren 2x erhöht. Es handelt sich zwar nicht um große Summen aber er wurde erhöht.
Der Eintritt ins Freibad bei uns ist in den letzten 5 Jahren um 50% gestiegen.



Icejester schrieb:


> McDonalds würde ich mal nicht als Restaurant betrachten. Allerdings ist es krass, wie klein der Royal TS mittlerweile ist. Früher war das ein Riesending, heute ist der so groß wie ein Cheeseburger vom Durchmesser her.



Der Restaurantbesuch bezog sich nicht auf McDonals. Der Bic Mac Preis war nur eine Anschauung. Für den Preis bekommt man heute eben nur noch ein pappiges Brötchen, eine Bulette, etwas Salat, Käse und das war es dann. Dafür ist das Ding einfach zu teuer geworden und beim McRib wird inzwischen ohne Ende an Sauce gespart. Früher schwamm der in der feurigen Sauce, heute ist das Ding fast trocken.

Als ich dieses Jahr 40 wurde sind vier 4 Essen gegangen und dafür habe ich beim gleichen Restaurant 8€ mehr bezahlen müssen als vor 2 Jahren als wir das letzte mal dort waren. Wir haben das gleiche gegessen wie vor 2 Jahren. Ich bewahre alle Rechnungen auf, daher weiß ich das genau.
Dass die Kugel Eis in der Eisdiele jedes Jahr teurer wird ist bei uns auch Standard. Pro Jahr immer um 5-10 Cent. Dieses Jahr wieder um 10 Cent. Aber die Kugeln werden von Jahr zu Jahr kleiner.
Das ist auch ein wichtiger Fakt. Die Menge sinkt bei gleichem oder höheren Preis, die man erhält. Guck die die Dose Pringles an. Inzwischen kostet sie 1,99€ undes sind nur noch 170g drin. vor 3 Jahren kostet sie 1,69€ und es waren 200g drin.



Icejester schrieb:


> Falsches Versicherungsunternehmen.



Ich bin bei einem örtlichen Versicherer da mir der personelle Kontakt wichtig ist. Falls es mal ein Problem gibt kann ich das Auge in Auge klären. Dafür bin ich bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen als wenn ich einen Internetversicherer habe aber insgesamt sind die Preise gestiegen. Jedes Jahr kostet der Rechtsschutz ein paar Euro mehr als im Jahr davor. Die Hausratversicherung ist auch etwas teurer geworden. Das alles sind zwar nur einstellige Eurobeträge pro Jahr aber das summiert sich eben über die Jahre und wenn du nicht mehr Geld verdienst musst du das irgendwo einsparen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Dann müßt Ihr auf Sponsorensuche gehen. Aber das habt Ihr ja augenscheinlich schon gemacht. Wenn's dennoch knapp ist, solltet Ihr vielleicht noch mehr ins Boot holen. Es gibt doch in so einem Verein bestimmt auch Eltern, die selbst Unternehmer sind oder wenigstens wissen, wie sowas geht.
> Wenn Du bei mir in der Nähe wärst, würde ich sagen, schreib mich mal privat an. Dann könnten wir wenigstens über ein Trikot-Sponsoring oder sowas reden, aber "Bramau" scheint ein Fluß in Schleswig-Holstein zu sein. Das ist zu weit weg.



Trikotsponsor haben wir schon. Der bezahlt die Trikots und die Hosen. Stutzen und Schuhe müssen selbst gekauft werden (Fußball). Meine Tochter spielt Tennis. Da haben wir keinen Sponsor und ich weiß nicht ob du weißt, was so ein Tennisschläger inzwischen kostet oder die Platzmiete.

Ich kann nicht sagen wie sich das noch weiter entwickelt aber ich bezeichne mich als normalen Mittelstand, der schon recht gut da steht denn immerhin habe ich ein eigenes Haus und zwei Autos. Aber wir fahren nicht in Urlaub, das können wir uns nicht mehr leisten. Ich versuche meinen Kindern das zu erfüllen was sie sich wünschen und mache dafür nebenbei noch etwas. Meine Frau arbeitet auch, aber als Anwaltsgehilfin bekommt sie nicht mehr so viel wie früher. Bevor sie die Kinder bekommen hat, hatte sie umgerechnet mehr verdient als heute und das ist 15 Jahre her. Und bei Anwälten greift keine Gewerkschaft oder Tarif. Dort wird das bezahlt was der Anwalt bezahlen kann oder will und entweder nimmt man den Job oder lässt ihn. Es gibt genug andere die zugreifen.


----------



## Icejester (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst echt in andere Läden zu kaufen als ich.



Muß wohl so sein.



> Milch und Milchprodukte sind allgemein teurer geworden (deswegen ist auch mein Käse teurer geworden) aber ich weiß aus erster Hand dass die Milchbauern keinen Cent mehr bekommen für ihre Milch.



Klingt logisch, aber mein Käse ist meines Wissens dennoch nicht teurer geworden. Liegt vielleicht daran, daß ich immer Schweizer Käse kaufe. 



> Ich weiß nicht ob du Familie hast, also Kinder. Wenn du welche hast weißt du einfach was wie viel kostet. Das gilt auch für Kleidung und Kosmetikartikel. Meine Tochter ist jetzt in dem Alter wo sie sehr darauf guckt was sie trägt und wie sie aussieht. Sie ist 14, das ist eben so da kannst du nichts gegen machen.



Ich habe keine Kinder. Diese Probleme sind mir daher auch eher unbekannt. Man kriegt ja nur mit, was eben andere Leute so erzählen.



> Ich arbeite für die Autoindustrie in einem Zulieferbetrieb. Dort bin ich Produktionsleiter. Das seit 5 Jahren. Damals habe ich eine Gehaltserhöhung bekommen, die der neuen Verantwortung gerecht war. Seit dem habe ich aber keine weitere Gehaltserhöhung bekommen, außer letztes Jahr im Zuge der Veränderungen im Tarifvertrag. Das machte 1,1% mehr aus. 2009 wurde bei uns Weihnachts- und Urlaubsgeld eingestellt da unsere Abnehmer Absatzprobleme hatten. Inzwischen brummt der Laden wieder aber es gibt kein Weihnachtsgeld mehr und auch kein Urlaubsgeld. Die Arbeitnehmer hatten damals darauf verzichtet um 2009 keine Lohnkürzungen hinnehmen zu müssen.
> Dieses Geld fehlt mir jetzt da ich mit dem Weihnachtsgeld immer die fälligen Versicherungen zu Beginn des Jahres bezahlt habe. Das muss jetzt an anderer Stelle eingespart werden.



Eben. Das meine ich. Hartz-4-Bezieher mußt Du da doch überhaupt nicht anführen. Keiner kriegt für die Inflation wirklich einen Ausgleich.



> Meine Kinder sind Mitglied bei uns im Stadtverein und dieser hatte die Beiträge innerhalb von 5 Jahren 2x erhöht. Es handelt sich zwar nicht um große Summen aber er wurde erhöht.
> Der Eintritt ins Freibad bei uns ist in den letzten 5 Jahren um 50% gestiegen.



Allmählich schäme ich mich. Auch ins Freibad gehe ich nie.  Aber diese Erhöhungen sind prozentual natürlich wirklich krass.





> Als ich dieses Jahr 40 wurde sind vier 4 Essen gegangen und dafür habe ich beim gleichen Restaurant 8€ mehr bezahlen müssen als vor 2 Jahren als wir das letzte mal dort waren. Wir haben das gleiche gegessen wie vor 2 Jahren. Ich bewahre alle Rechnungen auf, daher weiß ich das genau.
> Dass die Kugel Eis in der Eisdiele jedes Jahr teurer wird ist bei uns auch Standard. Pro Jahr immer um 5-10 Cent. Dieses Jahr wieder um 10 Cent. Aber die Kugeln werden von Jahr zu Jahr kleiner.
> Das ist auch ein wichtiger Fakt. Die Menge sinkt bei gleichem oder höheren Preis, die man erhält. Guck die die Dose Pringles an. Inzwischen kostet sie 1,99€ undes sind nur noch 170g drin. vor 3 Jahren kostet sie 1,69€ und es waren 200g drin.



Du scheinst das wirklich gut im Blick zu haben. Allerdings sind das alles Produkte, die ich eher selten kaufe. Da fällt mir das natürlich nicht so auf. Ich kann nur sagen, daß das Schnitzelmenü beim Imbiß meines Vertrauens vor rund 2 Jahren von 5 auf 6 Euro angezogen hat. Aber das war vorher eigentlich auch lächerlich billig. Dafür habe ich schon Verständnis.



> Ich bin bei einem örtlichen Versicherer da mir der personelle Kontakt wichtig ist. Falls es mal ein Problem gibt kann ich das Auge in Auge klären. Dafür bin ich bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen als wenn ich einen Internetversicherer habe aber insgesamt sind die Preise gestiegen. Jedes Jahr kostet der Rechtsschutz ein paar Euro mehr als im Jahr davor. Die Hausratversicherung ist auch etwas teurer geworden. Das alles sind zwar nur einstellige Eurobeträge pro Jahr aber das summiert sich eben über die Jahre und wenn du nicht mehr Geld verdienst musst du das irgendwo einsparen.



Ich wollte Dir auch nicht zu einem Internetversicherer raten. Die persönliche Ansprache ist eigentlich immer wichtig. Um bei den Internetdingern kann man so unglaublich viel falsch machen, daß man sich die Versicherung dann auch fast direkt schenken kann.



> Ich kann nicht sagen wie sich das noch weiter entwickelt aber ich bezeichne mich als normalen Mittelstand, der schon recht gut da steht denn immerhin habe ich ein eigenes Haus und zwei Autos. Aber wir fahren nicht in Urlaub, das können wir uns nicht mehr leisten. Ich versuche meinen Kindern das zu erfüllen was sie sich wünschen und mache dafür nebenbei noch etwas. Meine Frau arbeitet auch, aber als Anwaltsgehilfin bekommt sie nicht mehr so viel wie früher. Bevor sie die Kinder bekommen hat, hatte sie umgerechnet mehr verdient als heute und das ist 15 Jahre her. Und bei Anwälten greift keine Gewerkschaft oder Tarif. Dort wird das bezahlt was der Anwalt bezahlen kann oder will und entweder nimmt man den Job oder lässt ihn. Es gibt genug andere die zugreifen.


 
Das ist das, was die wenigsten Leute wirklich sehen. Alle jammern, es würde doch bei den Bedürftigen viel zu sehr auf fast menschenunwürdige Weise gespart, und dabei leben die Leistungsträger der Gesellschaft zunehmend von der Substanz. Und ja, Anwaltsgehilfen verdienen wirklich jämmerlich. Das liegt allerdings (leider) meist nicht an den "bösen" Anwälten, sondern daran, daß die selbst kaum was verdienen, wenn sie nicht gerade ganz ausgewiesene Spezialisten für irgendwas sind oder in Großkanzleien arbeiten.


----------



## Niza (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Tja und dann kommt noch das Problem dazu, dass mann zur Arbeit irgendwie kommen muss
Und die Spritpreise auch noch bezahlen muss 1,559€ + Versicherung
Dass waren noch zeiten als als man für 1,239 tanken konnte
Die Ölmulis Saugen einen auch aus
Tja irgendwann kann man sich kein Auto mehr leisten 
Dann muss man mit dem Fahrrad fahren 


*Und wenn dann mal einen Tag Sprit günstiger ist dann stürzen sich alle wie die Geier auf die Tankstellen und man muss warten
Ist meineserachtens auch verständlich . Mache ich ja auch.

* 
Oder man schaut was heute eine Reparatur kostet vom Auto?
Ich habe eine Ausbildung in der Werkstatt gemacht
und muss sagen um so neuer die Autos werden umso mehr Fehler sind möglich
Weil ja auch immer mehr Elektronik eingebaut wird
Und die Ersatzteile werden auch immer teurer.


Man sieht ja nicht umsonst viele Pkw mit Mängeln auf den Straßen fahren!
(Die trauen sich erst garnicht in die Werkstatt, höchstens im Garantiefall)

Beim Butterpreis merkt man am stärksen den Preisanstieg
Das mit dem Preisanstieg:
*
Die mickrigen Gehaltserhöhungen stehen in keiner Realität zu den Preiserhöhungen von Versicherung , Waren , Sprit und Co.
* *
Und als Familie muss man die differenz irgendwie einsparen *


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

@Icejester/Treshold: Kanns sein, dass ihr langsam den Bereich "Eurokrise" verlasst? Noch ist eure Diskussion sauber vom Rest getrennt und ich könnte sie leicht in einen neuen (oder den H4?) Thread verschieben, wenn ihr einen wollt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Das ist aber keine Hartz 4 Diskussion sondern vielleicht eine die sich um den "Mittelstand" in Deutschland dreht. Denn dieser Mittelstand ist dafür verantwortlich dass der Konsum in Deutschland anzieht aber wie will man immer mehr konsumieren wenn das Geld jedes Jahr weniger wird oder anderes gesagt es weniger für Konsum übrig bleibt?

Ich habe davon nicht so viel Ahnung sonst würde ich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen wie es um die Bevölkerung geht die einem Job nachgeht der sozial versichert ist. Eine Steuersenkung wäre ja nicht schlecht aber so viel bringt das bei mir nicht. Und wenn dann gleichzeitig die Sozialabgaben erhöht werden bezahle ich am Ende mehr als vorher.

Wir haben hier schon einen Hartz 4 Thread, wie wäre es mit einem Arbeitnehmer Thread?


----------



## Rolk (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber schon etwas naiv oder?


 
Nicht so naiv als zu glauben ein paar Geldpakete würden Griechenland sanieren.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Es werden ja erst mal nicht Griechenland saniert sondern die Banken bekommen die Sicherheit die sie wollen.
Gerade Frankreich beharrt darauf dass die EU in Griechenland investiert weil die Französischen Banken mit vielen Milliarden drin stecken.
Und die 2 Milliarden die die deutschen Banken jetzt mit investieren ist nur eine Alibiaktion.

Ein Staat kann sich nur dann sanieren wenn er die Ausgaben an die Einnahmen anpasst. Oder eben dafür sorgt dass die Einnahmen steigen.


----------



## ubuntu1001 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ach wer sucht denn einen Ausweg bzw. warum, wir sterben doch eh im Dezember 2012


----------



## Rolk (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es werden ja erst mal nicht Griechenland saniert sondern die Banken bekommen die Sicherheit die sie wollen.
> Gerade Frankreich beharrt darauf dass die EU in Griechenland investiert weil die Französischen Banken mit vielen Milliarden drin stecken.
> Und die 2 Milliarden die die deutschen Banken jetzt mit investieren ist nur eine Alibiaktion.


 
Es ist ja kein grosses Geheimnis, dass der Griechenland Rettungsschirm in erster Linie dazu dient das die Banken ihre Kredite und die dazugehörigen fetten Zinszahlungen wieder sehen. Wir Steuerzahler dürfen wieder "alternativlos" dafür geradestehen.



> Ein Staat kann sich nur dann sanieren wenn er die Ausgaben an die Einnahmen anpasst. Oder eben dafür sorgt dass die Einnahmen steigen.


Genau das traue ich den Griechen nicht zu. Nicht in Kurzer Zeit und auch nicht in 10 Jahren.


----------



## Woohoo (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wenn man Griechenland und darüber die Banken nicht rettet, hat man ja die Befürchtung, dass die Banken soviel Geld verlieren das man sie wieder vom Staat retten lassen muss. Der Steuerzahler zahlt so oder so.
So ein Rettungsschrim setz sowieso die falschen Anreize. Im Sinne von "Warum sparen es gibt doch den Rettungsschirm". Die Griechen müssen irgendwie wieder Wettbewerbsfähig/billiger werden. Im Euroraum oder mit einer abgewerteten Drachme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Für Banken oder Staaten gilt in beiden Fällen aber das gleiche:
Die Welt ist nicht fair und es gibt Situationen, aus denen man aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr herauskommt. Wenn dafür niemand anders aufkommen soll, endet das in der Pleite. Und da muss die Politik dann wieder gegenrechnen:
Was ist für die deutsche Gemeinschaft teurer: Viele Milliarden in den Rettungschirm stecken, oder die Folgen für die (Welt)Wirtschaft, wenn große Banken oder ganze Staaten Pleite gehen?

(Was nicht heißt, dass ich den Rettungschirm für Banken gutheiße. Denn bei denen gab es etwas sehr wertvolles -gerade mit Blick auf die jetzige Situation- zu holen, was man als Gegenwert für die Garantien hätte verlangen sollen: Mitbestimmung. Aber da 15% der Deutschen Wähler ein klares Statement gegen jegliche Form der Verstaatlichung gesetzt haben, müssen jetzt alle doppelt zahlen... . Außer den Banken natürlich. Die müssen dreifach abkassieren.)


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und da muss die Politik dann wieder gegenrechnen:
> Was ist für die deutsche Gemeinschaft teurer: Viele Milliarden in den Rettungschirm stecken, oder die Folgen für die (Welt)Wirtschaft, wenn große Banken oder ganze Staaten Pleite gehen?


 
Wenn du aber jedes Mal einen Rettungsschirm spannst verändern die Banken ihre Strategie nicht. Denn sie wissen ja dass ihre Finanzpolitik immer aufgefangen wird, weil sie sich eben für unentbehrlich halten.
Und die meisten Banken aus Deutschland die in Griechenland hängen, sind sowieso schon in staatlichen Besitz wie die Hypo Real Estate oder die Landesbanken.

Manchmal ist es sinnvoller eien Staat in die Pleite laufen zu lassen um auch ein Statement abzugeben. Dann verlieren die Banken und die Investoren eben eine Menge Geld. Selbst Schuld. Wer so gierig ist und meint dass 10% oder mehr Rendite Standard sind darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er mal damit auf die Schnauze fällt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wie gesagt:
Ohne Gegenleistung würde ich den privaten Banken nichts geben. (bei den staatlichen macht es wohl keinen Sinn, sie und Griechenland pleite gehen zu lassen. Das wird dann auch nicht billiger, nur den Griechen gehts danach schlechter)


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wie soll denn die Gegenleistung aussehen?
Die Banken haben sehr viel Macht ohne sie läuft nichts in der Wirtschaft und das wissen die Banker und das weiß auch eine Bundesregierung. Die beteiligen die Banken wohl lieber über eine Alibi Aktion als dass die Banken gar nichts machen denn das würde passieren wenn mehr Druck ausgeübt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Einflussnahme bei den Banken, im Extremfall in Form stimmberechtigter Aktien. Wer sein Unternehmen in die Krise steuert, weil er zu riskante Geschäfte macht, der hat dann eben die Wahl, ob er es ganz verliert und Pleite gehen lässt, oder ob er es nur teilweise verliert, indem er den Staat beteiligt.


----------



## Ifosil (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Es gibt tatsächlich eine Lösung. Denn ursprung der ganzen Situation ist Korruption. Und die Ausplünderung der Bürger durch Banken/Konzerne (Wirtschaft). Schon allein die Tatsache absoluter Tranzparenz bei den Nebeneinkünften von Politikern und Berufsverbot nach dem politischen Amt würden viel bewirken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Kleines Update für Portugal:

Die Rating Agentur Moody's hat die Kreditwürdigkeit von Portugal gesenkt.
Von ehemals BAA1 ging es runter auf BA2.
Begründet wird das mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Portugal einen neuen Kredit von der EU aufnehmen muss.
Quelltext

Das bedeutet also, dass man damit rechnet, dass Portugal neue Kredite braucht und nicht die Realität betrachtet, denn Portugal hat schon einiges für eine Normalisierung der eigenen Wirtschaft getan.
Die Finanzwelt reagierte sofort mit Euro-Verkäufen, was die Lage von Portugal verschlechtern wird und deswegen kann es jetzt dazu kommen, dass Portugal neue Kredite aufnehmen muss.
So gesehen hat die Rating Agentur durch ihren Bericht das erreicht, was sie durch ihren Bericht beschrieben hat.

Finanzminister Wolfgang Schäuble hat das Vorgehen von Moody's kritisiert:
Portugal: Schäuble kritisiert Vorgehen von Ratingagentur Moody's - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich habe mir erlaubt, den Wortwechsel mit einer unter Permabann stehenden Person zu löschen. Falls jemand der Meinung ist, dass seine in diesem Wortwechsel getätigten Aussagen auch ohne die Gegenstücke dieser Person sinnvoll und erhaltenswert sind, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden. Bei ca. 40 Posts wäre es einfach zu viel Arbeit, alles so umzueditieren, dass es ohne die Troll-Proganda Sinn ergibt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das bedeutet also, dass man damit rechnet, dass Portugal neue Kredite braucht und nicht die Realität betrachtet, denn Portugal hat schon einiges für eine Normalisierung der eigenen Wirtschaft getan.
> Die Finanzwelt reagierte sofort mit Euro-Verkäufen, was die Lage von Portugal verschlechtern wird und deswegen kann es jetzt dazu kommen, dass Portugal neue Kredite aufnehmen muss.
> So gesehen hat die Rating Agentur durch ihren Bericht das erreicht, was sie durch ihren Bericht beschrieben hat.


 
Und das war wohlgemerkt nur die Vermutung, dass ein Staat einen Kredit gebrauchen könnte.
Ich bleib bei meinen Befürchtungen, was passiert, wenn bekannt wird, dass ein Staat ggf. keine Kredite mehr bekommen würde...
(und ich bleibe bei meinen Aussagen zum Thema "schuldenbasierte Wirtschaft ist ******* und fehlende Kontrolle über Banken gefährlich")


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das war wohlgemerkt nur die Vermutung, dass ein Staat einen Kredit gebrauchen könnte.


 
Exakt, es geht bei den Rating Agenturen nur darum, was sein könnte, also was möglich sein kann, nicht was tatsächlich ist.
Wie das früher war, hatte ich ja in einen der "entsorgten" Posts beschrieben.

Ich versuche das noch mal aufzugreifen....
Der Sinn der Rating Agenturen ist eigentlich nicht verkehrt. Er beschreibt den Zustand eines Unternehmens, wie Kreditwürdig es ist. Das war das Prinzip dieser Agentur, es stammt noch aus dem US Bürgerkrieg und soll verhindern, dass Investoren, also auch normale Bürger von Betrügern übers Ohr gehauen werden, denn damals war Leumund alles. Die Agenturen haben die Unternehmen geprüft und so konnte man sicher sein, dass man sein Geld keinem Halunken in den Hals wirft.
Durch das sich verändernde Wirtschaftssystem, die immer weitere Vernetzung der Finanzströme und schließlich der Globalisierung (auch Staaten gelten so gesehen als Unternehmen) hat sich auch die Rating Agentur oder das Prinzip dabei verändert. Heute geht es nicht mehr darum ein Unternehmen einen guten Leumund auszusprechen, es geht darum zu erkennen, wohin ein Unternehmen (oder Staat) tendiert.
Dass dabei natürlich auch eigene Interessen verfolgt werden, ist klar, denn die Agenturen wollen ja Gewinn machen.

Inzwischen ist es aus dem Ruder gelaufen, wie auch die Banken und die Staaten der Erde müssen sich nun bemühen, eine gemeinsame Lösung zu entwickeln (oh, man schon wieder den blöden Spruch ), damit besonders Staaten nicht heute bestraft werden, was in der Zukunft vielleicht mal eintreten könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass die Rating-Agenturen aus dem Ruder gelaufen sind. Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde Portugal auch als bedenklich einstufen.
Was aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, dass die Bedeutung der Ratings und das durch die enorme Bedeutung von Krediten. Wer seit Jahrzehnten rote Zahlen schreibt, Schulden angehäuft hat, die erst selbst nach optimistischsten Schätzungen frühesten im nächsten Jahrhundert abgebaut haben könnte und so wenig Barreserven hat, dass er nicht mal das nächste halbe Jahr ohne neue Kredite bestreiten kann, der ist nun einmal auf Gedeih und Verderb dem Finanzmarkt ausgeliefert. Das ist eine unausweichliche Konsequenz daraus, dass es einen freien Finanzmarkt überhaupt gibt.

Und was ich gerade beschrieben habe, das ist nicht Portugal. Das dürfte auf >80% aller Industrienationen passen und dass dem so ist, ist nicht Schuld der Ratingagenturen, sondern der Regierungen (bzw. deren Wählern) und des internationalen Wettbewerbes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, dass die Rating-Agenturen aus dem Ruder gelaufen sind. Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde Portugal auch als bedenklich einstufen.



Früher ging es aber nur darum aufzuklären, wie ein Unternehmen dasteht. Heute geht es darum, was eintreten könnte und das ist dann schon etwas grundlegend anderes.
Der Aktienanalyst sagt auch voraus, wie sich eine Aktie entwickeln wird, und danach kann er dann erklären, wieso er sich geirrt hat.
Die Rating Agenturen müssen aber nichts erklären, sie "raten" und das wars dann, keine Konsequenzen, keine Haftung, wenn sie falsch liegen und es gibt Staaten, wie eben die USA, denen es deutlich dreckiger geht als Portugal oder Griechenland, die deutlich mehr Schulden pro Kopf haben und die nur deswegen noch am Markt sind, weil sie mehr Dollar drucken als andere Klopapier herstellen.

Aber du hast Recht, Portugal und Griechenland sind alles andere als über den Berg, aber mann muss ihnen Zeit geben, die Reformen umzusetzen, sowas geht nicht über Quartalszahlen. Das dauert eben ein Stück.
Durch den Ausverkauf der Währung wird es nun garantiert soweit kommen, dass Portugal neue Kredite aufnehmen muss, doch war das dann die Schuld Portugals oder der Rating Agentur?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, dass die Bedeutung der Ratings und das durch die enorme Bedeutung von Krediten. Wer seit Jahrzehnten rote Zahlen schreibt, Schulden angehäuft hat, die erst selbst nach optimistischsten Schätzungen frühesten im nächsten Jahrhundert abgebaut haben könnte und so wenig Barreserven hat, dass er nicht mal das nächste halbe Jahr ohne neue Kredite bestreiten kann, der ist nun einmal auf Gedeih und Verderb dem Finanzmarkt ausgeliefert. Das ist eine unausweichliche Konsequenz daraus, dass es einen freien Finanzmarkt überhaupt gibt.



Richtig, daran müssen sich Unternehmen und Staaten halten, Banken aber scheinbar nicht, denn sie bekommen Kredite der Zentralbanken zu unglaublich niedrigen Zinsen, brauche keine Sicherheiten angeben (in Form eines Fonds) und können praktisch jeden Zins verlangen, den sie wollen.

Die Weltwirtschaft funktioniert leider derzeit mit den Rating Agenturen und dem Bankensystem. Es gibt weit mehr virtuelles Geld, hinter das kein Wert an sich steht, so gesehen geben die Banken Kredite, müssen aber selbst keine Sicherheiten angeben, da das Geld, da sie ausgeben, eben nicht in dem Sinne existiert, als dass es erwirtschaftet wurde.
Das System ist alles andere als Perfekt, aber sinnloser ist das System, was z.B. in Nordkorea praktiziert wird, denn das erwirtschaftet gar nichts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was ich gerade beschrieben habe, das ist nicht Portugal. Das dürfte auf >80% aller Industrienationen passen und dass dem so ist, ist nicht Schuld der Ratingagenturen, sondern der Regierungen (bzw. deren Wählern) und des internationalen Wettbewerbes.



Mit 80% kommst du sicher nicht aus, das geht noch weiter. Jedes westliche Industrieland hat seinen Wohlstand über Kredite finanziert. Solange die Wirtschaft wächst, kann man die alten Kredite mit neuen bezahlen, bzw. die Zinsen. Doch es wird irgendwann der Zeitpunkt kommen, an dem die Wirtschaft nicht mehr wachsen kann. 
Ein Land wie Deutschland, das mehr exportiert als importiert, hat als Konsequenz ja ein Land, das mehr importiert als exportiert, denn Import und Export muss sich weltweit ausgleichen. 
Der Dollar müsste abgewertet werden, was den Export der EU Länder in den Dollarraum verteuern würde, China müsste sich vom Dollar lösen und die USA müssen aufhören ständig neue Geldscheine zu drucken.
Es liegt eine Menge Arbeit vor uns allen um die Finanzlage Europas und der Welt wieder im Einklang zu bringen.

Als der Euro eingeführt wurde, war nun mal darunter der Fehler, dass sich die Staaten selbst prüfen können, ob sie für die Euro Zone geeignet sind, deswegen konnte Griechenland ja auch seine Bücher so weit frisieren, dass sie mit rein kamen, niemand hatte es überprüft.
Aber eine unabhängige Kommission wurde damals von allen Staaten abgelehnt und jetzt hängen wir mit den Folgen daran.

Viele Länder haben noch mehr Schulden als Griechenland/Portugal und stehe bei den Rating Agenturen gut da.
Wichtig ist eher, dass man mal den Rating Agenturen, das ja alles US Firmen sind, und zwar Gewinn orientiert, keine gemeinnützigen Organisationen, mal das Wasser abgräbt. Die entscheiden doch schon fast wie sie lustig sind und richten sich nicht nach wirklichen Regeln.
Klar ist aber auch, dass die USA natürlich dagegen sind, aber hier muss Europa mal einen Alleingang wagen. Entscheidend ist, wie Großbritannien dazu steht, da das europäische Finanzzentrum nun mal in der britischen Hauptstadt anzutreffen ist. Hier macht auch die Deutsche Bank ihre großen Gewinne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Früher ging es aber nur darum aufzuklären, wie ein Unternehmen dasteht. Heute geht es darum, was eintreten könnte und das ist dann schon etwas grundlegend anderes.



Wie ein Unternehmen heute dasteht und welches Potential es für die Zukunft hat, sind zwei Seiten einer Medaille. Es ging auch früher nicht/kaum darum, sicherzustellen, dass ein Unternehmen seinen Firmenbesitz komplett erlogen hat und bei Börsennotierten Unternehmen wird dieser Teil bereits von der Börsenaufsicht sichergestellt. Was die materiellen und geistigen Eigentümer einer Firma aber wirklich bedeuten, dass muss bei komplexen modernen Unternehmen (und erst recht Staaten) eine (Rating-)Agentur verdeutlichen.



> Durch den Ausverkauf der Währung wird es nun garantiert soweit kommen, dass Portugal neue Kredite aufnehmen muss, doch war das dann die Schuld Portugals oder der Rating Agentur?



Beide?
Portugal kannte das Risiko im Ablauf dieses Prozesses, als es sich selbst in die jetztige Situation manövriert hat, die Rating-Agentur hat ihn wie erwartet umgesetzt. Man könnte die Schuld auch noch weiter über das ganze System ausweiten, denn hätte Portugal nicht versuchen müssen, im internationalen Wettbewerb gegen Staaten zu bestehen, die z.T. noch höhere Risiken eingegangen sind (und die bislang Glück hatten), dann hätten sie sich vielleicht rechtzeitig anders entschieden.




> Richtig, daran müssen sich Unternehmen und Staaten halten, Banken aber scheinbar nicht, denn sie bekommen Kredite der Zentralbanken zu unglaublich niedrigen Zinsen, brauche keine Sicherheiten angeben (in Form eines Fonds) und können praktisch jeden Zins verlangen, den sie wollen.
> 
> Die Weltwirtschaft funktioniert leider derzeit mit den Rating Agenturen und dem Bankensystem. Es gibt weit mehr virtuelles Geld, hinter das kein Wert an sich steht, so gesehen geben die Banken Kredite, müssen aber selbst keine Sicherheiten angeben, da das Geld, da sie ausgeben, eben nicht in dem Sinne existiert, als dass es erwirtschaftet wurde.
> Das System ist alles andere als Perfekt, aber sinnloser ist das System, was z.B. in Nordkorea praktiziert wird, denn das erwirtschaftet gar nichts.



Schwieriger Vergleich. Nordkorea kann, im Gegensatz zu "Rest der Welt" nicht als geschlossenes System agieren und hat eine extrem schwache Verhandlungsposition gegenüber diesem Gegenpart. Das frisst enorme Mengen Geld/Produktion. Vermutlich genauso viel frisst das Nordkoreanische Militär. Das unterm Strich ein ordentliches Minus steht, sagt nicht unbedingt aus, dass auch nichts produziert wird, wenn man erhebliche nicht-produktionsbezogene Ausgaben hat.

Davon abgesehen: Was hat Nordkorea damit zu tun, dass man in der westlichen Industriegesellschaft den Banken das Gelddrucken erlaubt und sich dann auch noch in deren Abhängigkeit begibt?



> Mit 80% kommst du sicher nicht aus, das geht noch weiter.



Mit "größer X" komme ich immer aus 
Und ich war zu faul, die Schuldenentwicklung aller Staaten der letzten Jahrzehnte und die Potentiale der nächsten Jahrzehnte nachzuschlagen 



> Als der Euro eingeführt wurde, war nun mal darunter der Fehler, dass sich die Staaten selbst prüfen können, ob sie für die Euro Zone geeignet sind, deswegen konnte Griechenland ja auch seine Bücher so weit frisieren, dass sie mit rein kamen, niemand hatte es überprüft.
> Aber eine unabhängige Kommission wurde damals von allen Staaten abgelehnt und jetzt hängen wir mit den Folgen daran.



Das war nicht nur eine Frage der Prüfung. Der Euro steht allgemein vor dem Problem, dass er eine gemeinsame Währung eines uneinheitlichen Finanz- und Wirtschaftsraumes ist. Er kettet die Wirtschaft des einen Staates an die Taten des anderen - ohne übergeordnete Kontrollinstanz oder -möglichkeit. Da braucht es imho keine frisierten Bücher, um in Probleme zu geraten. Zumal selbst Staaten, die die Kriterien für den Eintritt erfüllten, danach jahrelang von Mitgliedern einzuhaltenden Kriterien nicht erfüllt haben.



> Wichtig ist eher, dass man mal den Rating Agenturen, das ja alles US Firmen sind, und zwar Gewinn orientiert, keine gemeinnützigen Organisationen, mal das Wasser abgräbt. Die entscheiden doch schon fast wie sie lustig sind und richten sich nicht nach wirklichen Regeln.



Ein freier Markt macht seine eigenen Regeln. Und der Kreditmarkt ist eben mitlerweile so bedeutend, dass die Prognosen der Ratingargenturen selbst erfüllend sind. Das Kredit/Zinsensystem arbeitet letztlich genauso, wie das Kurs/Renditesystem einer Blase, nur in Gegenrichtung: Selbstverstärkend, unkontrollierbar, jedem noch so kleinen Schubser davoneilend. Das würde es auch ohne die Ratingagenturen, mit geht es nur etwas schneller.



> Klar ist aber auch, dass die USA natürlich dagegen sind, aber hier muss Europa mal einen Alleingang wagen. Entscheidend ist, wie Großbritannien dazu steht, da das europäische Finanzzentrum nun mal in der britischen Hauptstadt anzutreffen ist. Hier macht auch die Deutsche Bank ihre großen Gewinne.


 
"Entscheident ist wie ..."?
Entscheident ist, dass man die Kontrolle über die eigene finanzielle Situation hat, unabhängig von dem, was irgendwer anders sagt - egal ob Ratingagentur, USA oder Großbritannien. Es wäre zwar EU-Verwaltungstechnisch praktisch, wenn die mitmachen, aber wenn die Eurostaaten es ohne GB nicht schaffen würden/wollen, dann klappt es auch mit nicht. Denn letztlich geht es nicht darum, den bedeutensten Finanzhandelsplatz zu regulieren, sondern es geht darum, dem Finanzmarkt als solchem seine Bedeutung zu nehmen. Und das ist ein extremer Eingriff in das Wirtschaftssystem der modernen westlich-industrialisierten Welt. Wichtige Partner wären diejenigen, die man bräuchte, um die handelnde Einheit trotz Globalisierung als einigermaßen eigenständig zu bezeichnen. D.h. eigentlich müsste man China und Japan mit ins Boot holen. Aber ob man mit oder ohne GB von Bord springt, um alleine zu schwimmen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie ein Unternehmen heute dasteht und welches Potential es für die Zukunft hat, sind zwei Seiten einer Medaille. Es ging auch früher nicht/kaum darum, sicherzustellen, dass ein Unternehmen seinen Firmenbesitz komplett erlogen hat und bei Börsennotierten Unternehmen wird dieser Teil bereits von der Börsenaufsicht sichergestellt. Was die materiellen und geistigen Eigentümer einer Firma aber wirklich bedeuten, dass muss bei komplexen modernen Unternehmen (und erst recht Staaten) eine (Rating-)Agentur verdeutlichen.



Wie die Börsenaufsicht arbeitet, haben ja alle an der dot com Blase um die Jahrtausendwende feststellen müssen, als Unternehmen auf Grund einer Idee oder eines nicht vorhandenen, aber immer versprochenden Produktes an die Börse gegangen sind und dort irrwitzige Summer bekommen haben.
Thomas Haffa sagt dir was?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beide?
> Portugal kannte das Risiko im Ablauf dieses Prozesses, als es sich selbst in die jetztige Situation manövriert hat, die Rating-Agentur hat ihn wie erwartet umgesetzt. Man könnte die Schuld auch noch weiter über das ganze System ausweiten, denn hätte Portugal nicht versuchen müssen, im internationalen Wettbewerb gegen Staaten zu bestehen, die z.T. noch höhere Risiken eingegangen sind (und die bislang Glück hatten), dann hätten sie sich vielleicht rechtzeitig anders entschieden.



Ja, beide, denn die Rating Agentur hätte ja abwarten können, wie sich Portugal entwickelt. Immerhin ist Moody's die einzige, die Portugal herunter gestuft hat, die anderen nicht und trotzdem kam sofort Bewegung in den Finanzmarkt.

Wer sagt denn, dass die Rating Agenturen nicht einfach zum nächsten Land gehen und dort auch mal die Ratings herabsetzt, einfach um die eigene Position zu stärken, bzw. die der USA. Es gibt kein Kontrollmechanismus über die Agenturen, niemand kann erklären oder feststellen, ob das, was sie sagen, auch stimmt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schwieriger Vergleich. Nordkorea kann, im Gegensatz zu "Rest der Welt" nicht als geschlossenes System agieren und hat eine extrem schwache Verhandlungsposition gegenüber diesem Gegenpart. Das frisst enorme Mengen Geld/Produktion. Vermutlich genauso viel frisst das Nordkoreanische Militär. Das unterm Strich ein ordentliches Minus steht, sagt nicht unbedingt aus, dass auch nichts produziert wird, wenn man erhebliche nicht-produktionsbezogene Ausgaben hat.
> 
> Davon abgesehen: Was hat Nordkorea damit zu tun, dass man in der westlichen Industriegesellschaft den Banken das Gelddrucken erlaubt und sich dann auch noch in deren Abhängigkeit begibt?



Mir ging es nur darum, dass Nordkorea eben ein völlig anderes System hat als andere Staaten aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass dort etwas "erschaffen" wird, außer treuer Untertanen. Wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass Teile der Bevölkerung hungern und man Hilfslieferungen mit erpresst?
Wieso wird nicht erst mal die Bevölkerung ernährt anstatt alles, was übrig bleibt, ins Militär zu pressen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit "größer X" komme ich immer aus
> Und ich war zu faul, die Schuldenentwicklung aller Staaten der letzten Jahrzehnte und die Potentiale der nächsten Jahrzehnte nachzuschlagen



Ist auch nicht einfach, hatte das mal gemacht aber dann sein gelassen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das war nicht nur eine Frage der Prüfung. Der Euro steht allgemein vor dem Problem, dass er eine gemeinsame Währung eines uneinheitlichen Finanz- und Wirtschaftsraumes ist. Er kettet die Wirtschaft des einen Staates an die Taten des anderen - ohne übergeordnete Kontrollinstanz oder -möglichkeit. Da braucht es imho keine frisierten Bücher, um in Probleme zu geraten. Zumal selbst Staaten, die die Kriterien für den Eintritt erfüllten, danach jahrelang von Mitgliedern einzuhaltenden Kriterien nicht erfüllt haben.



Richtig, aber sich vor der Währungsunion Gedanken darüber zu machen, macht man es hinterher auch nicht. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als Irland mit extrem niedrigen Steuern Firmen und Investoren angelockt hat. Jetzt haben die Iren den Salat, dass die Investoren das Geld wieder abgezogen haben, als die Zeit für die geringe Steuer abgelaufen war und weil die Iren sonst nichts haben, sind sie ins Taumeln gekommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein freier Markt macht seine eigenen Regeln. Und der Kreditmarkt ist eben mitlerweile so bedeutend, dass die Prognosen der Ratingargenturen selbst erfüllend sind. Das Kredit/Zinsensystem arbeitet letztlich genauso, wie das Kurs/Renditesystem einer Blase, nur in Gegenrichtung: Selbstverstärkend, unkontrollierbar, jedem noch so kleinen Schubser davoneilend. Das würde es auch ohne die Ratingagenturen, mit geht es nur etwas schneller.



Nur kann eben niemand genau nachvollziehen, wieso die Agenturen genau das machen, was sie machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Entscheident ist wie ..."?
> Entscheident ist, dass man die Kontrolle über die eigene finanzielle Situation hat, unabhängig von dem, was irgendwer anders sagt - egal ob Ratingagentur, USA oder Großbritannien. Es wäre zwar EU-Verwaltungstechnisch praktisch, wenn die mitmachen, aber wenn die Eurostaaten es ohne GB nicht schaffen würden/wollen, dann klappt es auch mit nicht. Denn letztlich geht es nicht darum, den bedeutensten Finanzhandelsplatz zu regulieren, sondern es geht darum, dem Finanzmarkt als solchem seine Bedeutung zu nehmen. Und das ist ein extremer Eingriff in das Wirtschaftssystem der modernen westlich-industrialisierten Welt. Wichtige Partner wären diejenigen, die man bräuchte, um die handelnde Einheit trotz Globalisierung als einigermaßen eigenständig zu bezeichnen. D.h. eigentlich müsste man China und Japan mit ins Boot holen. Aber ob man mit oder ohne GB von Bord springt, um alleine zu schwimmen...



Aber ohne GB probieren sie es ja nicht mal. Da wird verhandelt und am Ende einigt man sich darauf, dass man sich nicht einig ist. Das geht seit Jahren so, das läuft auch beim G8 Gipfel so ab, bei Wirtschaftstagungen oder Klimagipfeln (wieso muss es immer ein Gipfel sein?).
China kannst du nicht ins Boot holen, die sagen ja bei allem, dass der Westen erst mal anfangen muss, egal ob es CO² ist, Wirtschaft, Militär oder Interventionen. 
bisher scheitern alle Versuche etwas regulieren zu wollen an der Bereitschaft der Angelsächsischen Länder, ihre Macht zu reduzieren und das ist das Problem, es geht eigentlich nur um Macht. US Firmen kontrollieren die Kreditwürdigkeit, US Firmen kontrollieren das Internet, US Firmen kontrollieren Finanzströme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie die Börsenaufsicht arbeitet, haben ja alle an der dot com Blase um die Jahrtausendwende feststellen müssen, als Unternehmen auf Grund einer Idee oder eines nicht vorhandenen, aber immer versprochenden Produktes an die Börse gegangen sind und dort irrwitzige Summer bekommen haben.
> Thomas Haffa sagt dir was?



Mir nicht, aber Wiki. Was ich da lese, passt aber zu meiner Aussage: Es lag kein Betrug vor, seine Unternehmen hatten (wie quasi alle während der .com-Blase) offen angegeben haben, was sie haben. Die abenteuerlichen Kurse entstanden aus abstrusen Hoffnungen darauf, was sich entwickeln könnte - und genau da sind wir eben wieder bei der Zukunftsvorhersage, wie sie (im Falle von Krediten) auch Aufgabe von Rating-Agenturen ist.



> Ja, beide, denn die Rating Agentur hätte ja abwarten können, wie sich Portugal entwickelt.



Eine Firma/Institution, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist, abzuschätzen, was "morgen" ist, kann nicht bis "übermorgen" warten, ehe sie die Ergebnisse veröffentlicht.



> Immerhin ist Moody's die einzige, die Portugal herunter gestuft hat, die anderen nicht und trotzdem kam sofort Bewegung in den Finanzmarkt.



Das wäre ein anderes Thema - macht eine Agentur einen Fehler? Aber um das zu beurteilen, müsste man wissen, wer wenn bei welcher Argentur aus welchem Grund welche Entscheidung getroffen hat. (mit etwas Glück ist "welche" nicht geheim  )
Spätestens morgen werden die anderen sowieso nachziehen, ggf. hätte es auch die umgekehrte Reihenfolge sein können - je nachdem, wie lange man über einem neuen Informationshäppchen brütet.



> Wer sagt denn, dass die Rating Agenturen nicht einfach zum nächsten Land gehen und dort auch mal die Ratings herabsetzt, einfach um die eigene Position zu stärken, bzw. die der USA. Es gibt kein Kontrollmechanismus über die Agenturen, niemand kann erklären oder feststellen, ob das, was sie sagen, auch stimmt.



Tjo: Willkommen im freien Markt. Das sie nichts unternehmen sollten, um die USA zu stärken, sollte daraus folgen, dass es kommerzielle Unternehmen sind und nicht US-Staatsbehörden. Sie profitieren also nicht von einer Besserstellung der USA. Das sie nicht vollkommen willkürlich bewerten, sollte eigentlich über Feedback der Finanzmärkte sichergestellt sein. Auf eine Agentur, die regelmäßig Schrott erzählt, vertraut man nicht mehr und der zahlt man auch nichts mehr.
(Soweit die Theorie. Was ich von der Funktionalität freier Märkte dieser Größe halte, sollte durchgeklungen sein bzw. von früheren Diskussionen her bekannt)



> Mir ging es nur darum, dass Nordkorea eben ein völlig anderes System hat als andere Staaten aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass dort etwas "erschaffen" wird, außer treuer Untertanen. Wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass Teile der Bevölkerung hungern und man Hilfslieferungen mit erpresst?
> Wieso wird nicht erst mal die Bevölkerung ernährt anstatt alles, was übrig bleibt, ins Militär zu pressen?



Frag das Kim Jong Il 
Es ist eben nicht nur ein anderes Wirtschaftssystem, es ist auch ein anderes politisches System und es ist ein anderes wirtschaftliches Umfeld. Die drei Faktoren voneinander zu trennen, ist imho nicht möglich - und selbst wenn: Was hat das jetzt mit unserer Diskussion zu tun? Wenn du nur ein Beispiel suchst, dass es anders noch schlechter gehen kann, sollten die sich, insbesondere auch in der Vergangenheit, dutzendweise finden.



> Nur kann eben niemand genau nachvollziehen, wieso die Agenturen genau das machen, was sie machen.



Muss das wer können? Die einen wollen den Agenturen vertrauen ja/nein, die anderen können sie eh nicht regulieren. Alles dazwischen ist Kern des Geschäftes und somit Betriebsgeheimniss.



> Aber ohne GB probieren sie es ja nicht mal.



Und genau das meine ich mit "nicht wollen".
Niemand ist auch nur annähernd bereit, die Änderungen, die nötig sind, zu tragen. Erst recht nicht die mächtigeren Nationen, denn die haben alle ihre großen, internationalen Banken (und die passende Lobby im Inland - siehe Rettungsschirme). Das GB nicht mitmacht, ist eine bequeme Ausrede, um gar nicht erst unter Handlungsdruck zu geraten. Aber dem konsequent folgen würde man auch mit GB nicht. Guck dir doch die Verhandlungen nach der ersten Phase der Wirtschaftskrise zum Thema Spekulationsregulation an: Die sind auch nicht an GB gescheitert. Die sind einfach folgenlos abgebrochen worden, als der Mediendruck nachließ.



> bisher scheitern alle Versuche etwas regulieren zu wollen an der Bereitschaft der Angelsächsischen Länder, ihre Macht zu reduzieren und das ist das Problem, es geht eigentlich nur um Macht. US Firmen kontrollieren die Kreditwürdigkeit, US Firmen kontrollieren das Internet, US Firmen kontrollieren Finanzströme.


 
Und China kontrolliert US-Firmen und Finanzen. (und in zunehemden Maße nicht nur dehren. Da hat man ein schönes Beispiel, was es nützt, wenn man ein autarkes Finanzsystem hat und die Krisen anderer ausnutzen kann)


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir nicht, aber Wiki. Was ich da lese, passt aber zu meiner Aussage: Es lag kein Betrug vor, seine Unternehmen hatten (wie quasi alle während der .com-Blase) offen angegeben haben, was sie haben. Die abenteuerlichen Kurse entstanden aus abstrusen Hoffnungen darauf, was sich entwickeln könnte - und genau da sind wir eben wieder bei der Zukunftsvorhersage, wie sie (im Falle von Krediten) auch Aufgabe von Rating-Agenturen ist.



Hmm.. und wieso sind dann wo viele Dot Com Typen verknackt worden? 

Einige haben ihre Bücher frisiert um an die Börse zu kommen und die Anleger sind dann die Dummen gewesen.
Das kannst du z.B. auf Griechenland übertragen. Dort haben sie auch die Bücher frisiert um den Euro zu bekommen. Als sie ihn hatten, kamen Investoren und haben Staatsanleihen gekauft, obwohl es eigentlich Betrug war, nur wird leider Griechenland für diese Aktion nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt (wie man es bei einem Unternehmen machen würde).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Firma/Institution, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist, abzuschätzen, was "morgen" ist, kann nicht bis "übermorgen" warten, ehe sie die Ergebnisse veröffentlicht.



Wie gesagt, woher hatten sie ihre Informationen?
Die Begründung, weswegen sie Portugal herabgestuft haben, ist doch mehr als Fadenscheinig, praktisch lächerlich, denn erst durch ihren Bericht wird es ja dazu kommen, dass Portugal neue Kredite aufnehmen muss.
Ich könnte auch ein "Rating" für die Zukunft herausbringen, aber niemanden würde es interessieren, obwohl alles so eintreten wird. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre ein anderes Thema - macht eine Agentur einen Fehler? Aber um das zu beurteilen, müsste man wissen, wer wenn bei welcher Argentur aus welchem Grund welche Entscheidung getroffen hat. (mit etwas Glück ist "welche" nicht geheim  )
> Spätestens morgen werden die anderen sowieso nachziehen, ggf. hätte es auch die umgekehrte Reihenfolge sein können - je nachdem, wie lange man über einem neuen Informationshäppchen brütet.



Eine Agentur spekuliert, genauso wie die Banken spekuliert haben und die sind bekannter Maßen damit auf die Schnauze geflogen. Wieso sollte das einer Agentur nicht auch passieren?
Die Agenturen sind keine Ölkomnzerne, die sich gegenseitig belauern und dann innerhalb von einer Stunde die Benzinpreise erhöhen. Heute ist es schon zwei Tage her und keine andere Agentur hat sich der Zukunftsvision von Moody's angeschlossen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo: Willkommen im freien Markt. Das sie nichts unternehmen sollten, um die USA zu stärken, sollte daraus folgen, dass es kommerzielle Unternehmen sind und nicht US-Staatsbehörden. Sie profitieren also nicht von einer Besserstellung der USA. Das sie nicht vollkommen willkürlich bewerten, sollte eigentlich über Feedback der Finanzmärkte sichergestellt sein. Auf eine Agentur, die regelmäßig Schrott erzählt, vertraut man nicht mehr und der zahlt man auch nichts mehr.
> (Soweit die Theorie. Was ich von der Funktionalität freier Märkte dieser Größe halte, sollte durchgeklungen sein bzw. von früheren Diskussionen her bekannt)



Du weißt nicht, ob sie nicht davon profitieren, dass die EU uneinig ist, dass sie Probleme mit der Währung haben.
Ein starkes Europa könnte mehr Druck auf die USA ausüben, ihre eigenen Schulden mal in den Griff zu bekommen und vor allem das Handelsbilanzdefizit zu verringern, doch das geht nicht, da die Europäer derzeit mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind, wegen US Rating Agenturen.
Größter Aktionär von Moody's ist Berkshire Hathaway. Chef von Moody's ist Raymond W. McDaniel, der vor der Finanzkrise allen US Firmen (einschließlich Lehman&BRothers) Bestnoten verteilt hat.
Wie kann eine Bank wie Lehman am Freitagg Tripple A bekommen und am Montag pleite sein? 
Questions For Moody's And Buffett - NYTimes.com



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau das meine ich mit "nicht wollen".
> Niemand ist auch nur annähernd bereit, die Änderungen, die nötig sind, zu tragen. Erst recht nicht die mächtigeren Nationen, denn die haben alle ihre großen, internationalen Banken (und die passende Lobby im Inland - siehe Rettungsschirme). Das GB nicht mitmacht, ist eine bequeme Ausrede, um gar nicht erst unter Handlungsdruck zu geraten. Aber dem konsequent folgen würde man auch mit GB nicht. Guck dir doch die Verhandlungen nach der ersten Phase der Wirtschaftskrise zum Thema Spekulationsregulation an: Die sind auch nicht an GB gescheitert. Die sind einfach folgenlos abgebrochen worden, als der Mediendruck nachließ.



Mit "nicht wollen" kann man auch meinen, dass das Festland Europa "nicht die Eier hat" um das mal auf ihre Weise anzugehen. 
Du darfst ja nicht vergessen, dass besonders die deutschen Landesbanken tief in der Krise mitgewerkelt haben. Jetzt von den Briten was zu fordern und dann gleichzeitig noch selbst einen "Dreckhaufen" liegen zu haben, zeugt nicht gerade von Kompetenz und dass politische Entscheidungen auch von den Medien "herangezogen" werden können, hat man ja schon an Fukushima sehen können. Die Deutschen Kernkraftwerke sind nahc Fukushima weder besser noch schlechter, aber weil die Medien das hochgepusht haben und die Bevölkerung eh dagegen ist, haben die Koalitionsparteien dem Druck nachgegeben und nun einen neuen Ausstieg beschlossen (dem ich eh noch nicht so traue). Also der Ausstieg von der Veränderung des Ausstiegs. Damit macht sich die Politik meiner Meinung nach lächerlich, sie ist ja nicht mal in der Lage eine Linie konsequent zu Ende zu gehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und China kontrolliert US-Firmen und Finanzen. (und in zunehemden Maße nicht nur dehren. Da hat man ein schönes Beispiel, was es nützt, wenn man ein autarkes Finanzsystem hat und die Krisen anderer ausnutzen kann)



Du darfst du Araber nicht vergessen, die die halbe Wall Street inzwischen kontrollieren. 
China hat das Problem, dass sie völlig abhängig von den USA sind, ohne den "Konsumenten" USA können sie ihre Produktion einstelen und gehen den Bach runter, also sind sie bis zum Untergang darauf angewiesen die neuen Dollars, die die USA drucken, vom Markt zu nehmen. Inzwischen sind es über 3 Billionen Dollar 
Devisenreserven: Warnung aus China lässt Dollar-Kurs einbrechen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

Die US Notenbank Fed "verschenkt" inzwischen das Geld während die EZB den Leitzins wieder etwas angehoben hat.
US-Notenbank: Leitzinsen bleiben unverndert, QE2 endet planmig 22.06.2011 | Nachricht | finanzen.net
EZB erhöht Leitzinsen wie erwartet


Edit:
Ich hab mal eben den Thread Titel angepasst, ich hoffe, dass das so OK ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Heute ist es schon zwei Tage her und keine andere Agentur hat sich der Zukunftsvision von Moody's angeschlossen.



Und wenn das auch so bleibt, dann könnte die Prognose deutlich weniger selbsterfüllend sein, als erwartet und Moodys wäre in Zukunft zweite Wahl, wenn man eine Anlageentscheidung treffen muss 



> Du weißt nicht, ob sie nicht davon profitieren, dass die EU uneinig ist, dass sie Probleme mit der Währung haben.
> Ein starkes Europa könnte mehr Druck auf die USA ausüben, ihre eigenen Schulden mal in den Griff zu bekommen und vor allem das Handelsbilanzdefizit zu verringern, doch das geht nicht, da die Europäer derzeit mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind, wegen US Rating Agenturen.
> Größter Aktionär von Moody's ist Berkshire Hathaway. Chef von Moody's ist Raymond W. McDaniel, der vor der Finanzkrise allen US Firmen (einschließlich Lehman&BRothers) Bestnoten verteilt hat.
> Wie kann eine Bank wie Lehman am Freitagg Tripple A bekommen und am Montag pleite sein?
> Questions For Moody's And Buffett - NYTimes.com



Verstehe immer noch nicht, an welcher Stelle du eine Verknüpfung mit dem Firmenerfolg von Moodys und dem Pleite gehen eines europäischen Staates siehst 



> Damit macht sich die Politik meiner Meinung nach lächerlich, sie ist ja nicht mal in der Lage eine Linie konsequent zu Ende zu gehen.



Unsere Politiker und sich lächerlich machen?
Wir haben eine Regierungspartei, die sich vor Verhandlungen mit Forderungen (an die Regierung) auf großen Plakaten präsentiert, wir haben so langsam aber sicher weniger Minister, die eine ganze Amtszeit in ihrem "Fachgebiet" bleiben, als Regierungsparteimitglieder mit gefälschten Abschlüssen, wir haben Regierungsmitglieder, die dem Vorwurf illegaler Waffenlieferungen an menschenrechtsmisachtende Staaten offen mit dem Argument "das ist ein wichtiger Handelspartner" begegnen. Von Ms. Teflon und diversen ~gar nicht verhüllten Lobbyismus Geschenken mal ganz zu schweigen-
Ein paar Meinungsänderungen machen da nun echt keinen Unterschied mehr. Das ist auf der nach oben offenen Lächerheitsskala klar >0.8 Bush.



> China hat das Problem, dass sie völlig abhängig von den USA sind, ohne den "Konsumenten" USA können sie ihre Produktion einstelen und gehen den Bach runter, also sind sie bis zum Untergang darauf angewiesen die neuen Dollars, die die USA drucken, vom Markt zu nehmen. Inzwischen sind es über 3 Billionen Dollar
> Devisenreserven: Warnung aus China lässt Dollar-Kurs einbrechen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft



Solange die Chinesen den USA das Geld geben, mit denen die USA chinesische Wahren kaufen, hätte ein Zusammenbruch dieses Systems vergleichweise schwache Folgen für China. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die USA einen Teil des Geldes, dass sie dank der chinesischen Aufkäufe ohne zusätzliche Inflation drucken, gar nicht in China ausgeben. Würde China das ins eigene Land stecken, dürften sie sogar mehr davon haben - zumal China eben groß genug für komplett interne Kreisläufe ist. Das sie trotzdem soviel investieren, fällt imho unter Geopolitik. Noch ein Jahrzehnt und China kontrolliert soviel Dollar, dass sie Wirtschafts"macht" USA nach belieben einfach ausschalten können, in dem sie diese Reserven auf den Markt schmeißen. Und da sie sich nebenbei das globale Monopol auf Billigwahren sichern, kann es neben ihnen auch keinen zweiten Staat mehr geben, der erfolgreich ist, obwohl er nicht am obersten Marktende mitmischen kann. (d.h.: Wenn China das bis dahin nicht auch vereinnahmt hat, Wissen kaufen sie ja mitlerweile tonnenweise -und zu Spottpreisen- ein)



> Die US Notenbank Fed "verschenkt" inzwischen das Geld während die EZB den Leitzins wieder etwas angehoben hat.




Wenns die Notenbanken nicht machen, machen es die normalen Banken immer noch in ausreichendem Maße. Die Leitzinsen haben zwar großes Steuerungspotential innerhalb des Systems, aber gegenüber den systemimanenten Schwachstellen sind das Tropfen auf heiße Steine (wie ja die Existenz der derzeitigen Krise wunderbar beweißt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn das auch so bleibt, dann könnte die Prognose deutlich weniger selbsterfüllend sein, als erwartet und Moodys wäre in Zukunft zweite Wahl, wenn man eine Anlageentscheidung treffen muss



Offensichtlich können sich die Agenture irren oder auch nicht, es interessiert niemanden. Die Finanzwelt ist inzwischen so filigran geworden, dass praktisch auf alles reagiert wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verstehe immer noch nicht, an welcher Stelle du eine Verknüpfung mit dem Firmenerfolg von Moodys und dem Pleite gehen eines europäischen Staates siehst



Mir ging es nur darum, wie das so abläuft und dass solche Agenturen eben auch nur ins Blaue schießen.
Also das, was die können, kann ich auch. Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unsere Politiker und sich lächerlich machen?
> Wir haben eine Regierungspartei, die sich vor Verhandlungen mit Forderungen (an die Regierung) auf großen Plakaten präsentiert, wir haben so langsam aber sicher weniger Minister, die eine ganze Amtszeit in ihrem "Fachgebiet" bleiben, als Regierungsparteimitglieder mit gefälschten Abschlüssen, wir haben Regierungsmitglieder, die dem Vorwurf illegaler Waffenlieferungen an menschenrechtsmisachtende Staaten offen mit dem Argument "das ist ein wichtiger Handelspartner" begegnen. Von Ms. Teflon und diversen ~gar nicht verhüllten Lobbyismus Geschenken mal ganz zu schweigen-
> Ein paar Meinungsänderungen machen da nun echt keinen Unterschied mehr. Das ist auf der nach oben offenen Lächerheitsskala klar >0.8 Bush.



Ich weiß, ich wollte nur nicht so weit ausholen, da das nicht Teil des Threads ist und wir diese Sachen schon im Wahlthread und Guttenberg Thread durchgekaut haben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange die Chinesen den USA das Geld geben, mit denen die USA chinesische Wahren kaufen, hätte ein Zusammenbruch dieses Systems vergleichweise schwache Folgen für China. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die USA einen Teil des Geldes, dass sie dank der chinesischen Aufkäufe ohne zusätzliche Inflation drucken, gar nicht in China ausgeben. Würde China das ins eigene Land stecken, dürften sie sogar mehr davon haben - zumal China eben groß genug für komplett interne Kreisläufe ist. Das sie trotzdem soviel investieren, fällt imho unter Geopolitik. Noch ein Jahrzehnt und China kontrolliert soviel Dollar, dass sie Wirtschafts"macht" USA nach belieben einfach ausschalten können, in dem sie diese Reserven auf den Markt schmeißen. Und da sie sich nebenbei das globale Monopol auf Billigwahren sichern, kann es neben ihnen auch keinen zweiten Staat mehr geben, der erfolgreich ist, obwohl er nicht am obersten Marktende mitmischen kann. (d.h.: Wenn China das bis dahin nicht auch vereinnahmt hat, Wissen kaufen sie ja mitlerweile tonnenweise -und zu Spottpreisen- ein)



Nein, hätte es nicht, denn die chinesische Blase ist inzwischen größer als jede andere Blase zuvor. Bricht jetzt die USA als Konsument weg, hätte das auch Auswirkungen auf Europa, denn die USA kaufen ja auch in Europa ein (und nicht nur Autos). Verkaufen aber Europäer nichts mehr, können sie auch nicht konsumieren, ergo verkaufen die Chinesen nichts mehr, weder in Europa noch in den USA. Wer soll dann das alles kaufen, was die Chinesen produzieren? Der Binnenmarkt? Afrika? 
An den USA hängt alles dran, knicken die ein, ist die Weltwirtschaft, wie wir sie kennen, am Ende und das wissen die USA, deswegen treiben sie ihr Spielchen auch immer weiter und alle gucken nur zu.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenns die Notenbanken nicht machen, machen es die normalen Banken immer noch in ausreichendem Maße. Die Leitzinsen haben zwar großes Steuerungspotential innerhalb des Systems, aber gegenüber den systemimanenten Schwachstellen sind das Tropfen auf heiße Steine (wie ja die Existenz der derzeitigen Krise wunderbar beweißt)


 
Die Banken bekommen das Geld aber von den Notenbanken, bzw. Zentranbanken, bzw. nehmen dort Kredite auf, eben für lau, nehmen dann aber entsprechende Zinsen, wenn du einen Kredit haben willst.
Würden die Fed den Leitzins erhöhen, würde der Dollar teurer werden, aber dann leihen sich weniger Leute Geld.
doch genau das müssten die USA machen, doch das würde halt ihre Konjunktur abwürgen, also nehmen sie lieber neue Schulden auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, hätte es nicht, denn die chinesische Blase ist inzwischen größer als jede andere Blase zuvor. Bricht jetzt die USA als Konsument weg, hätte das auch Auswirkungen auf Europa, denn die USA kaufen ja auch in Europa ein (und nicht nur Autos). Verkaufen aber Europäer nichts mehr, können sie auch nicht konsumieren, ergo verkaufen die Chinesen nichts mehr, weder in Europa noch in den USA. Wer soll dann das alles kaufen, was die Chinesen produzieren? Der Binnenmarkt? Afrika?
> An den USA hängt alles dran, knicken die ein, ist die Weltwirtschaft, wie wir sie kennen, am Ende und das wissen die USA, deswegen treiben sie ihr Spielchen auch immer weiter und alle gucken nur zu.



Was du beschreibst, ist ein Zusammenbruch des globalen Handels, der sich für niemanden wirklich lohnt. Aber wer dabei am besten wegkommen würde, ist wohl naheliegend.
USA: Kein Geld, keine Importe, keine Exporte, keine Produktion
Europa: Kein Geld, kein Importe, keine Exporte, nutzlose Produktion
China: Geld, sowie nie Importe, riesiger Binnenmarkt und genug, was der noch gebrauchen könnte



> Die Banken bekommen das Geld aber von den Notenbanken, bzw. Zentranbanken, bzw. nehmen dort Kredite auf, eben für lau, nehmen dann aber entsprechende Zinsen, wenn du einen Kredit haben willst.


 
Die Banken müssen aber netterweise nur einen Teil ihres Geldes da (oder woanders) aufnehmen, weil sie netterweise 9 mal soviel wieder rausgeben dürfen, wie sie reinbekommen. Diese Verstärkerfunktion bringt macht die Probleme groß, nicht die Notenbanken. Die dirigieren ein bißchen, aber ihr Spielraum dafür ist weitaus kleiner, als die potentielle Dynamik des Rests.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> China: Geld, sowie nie Importe, riesiger Binnenmarkt und genug, was der noch gebrauchen könnte


 
Was für Geld? Der Dollar ist wertlos und der Yuan auch, da er ja am Dollar gekoppelt ist und dann kann China kein Öl mehr einkaufen oder Rohstoffe um zu produzieren, also sind sie auch weg.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Zum Glück wohn ich in der Schweiz*duckundweg*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

China ist fleißig dabei, seine Rohstoffversorgung auf billateralem Wege vom Weltmarkt zu entkoppeln und die gezielte Abwertung des Yuan hat ihnen schon internationale Kritik eingebracht. Ohne Kopplung und kontrollierte Abwertung wäre der mitlerweile einiges mehr wert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

China beutet auf ihre Weise Afrika aus.
Denn den Chinesen kümmert es nicht, welche politisches System in dem Land herrscht, mit dem sie Geschäfte machen und da es keine Demonstrationen in China gibt, sind sie sehr flexibel, was das angeht.
Außerdem muss auch China erst mal seine Infrastruktur aufbauen, denn immerhin hat der Großteil des Landes nichts von dem Wirtschaftsboom an den Küsten.
Und China hat wie gesagt, ihr eigene Blase geschaffen, die kann schneller hochgehen als viele denken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Hier noch mal ein Update zur Zahlungsproblematik der USA:*

Noch drei Wochen, bis USA das Geld ausgeht | kurier.at
Amerika vor der Insolvenz: Sommertheater mit Restrisiko - Meinung - Tagesspiegel

Die Opposition spekuliert darauf, denn das könnte bedeutet, dass es neue Wahlen im Kongress geben könnte.
Obama muss weitere Kompromisse eingehen, als vorher geplant. Steuererhöhungen wurden abgelehnt, Steuerschlupflöcher der Superreichen werden nicht geschlossen. Derzeit steht der US-Präsident mit dem Rücken zur Wand und muss für das büßen, was Bushs Administration 8 Jahre lang gemacht hat: Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen.


Edit:
Für Europa sieht es aber nicht besser aus:
Es gibt Gerüchte, wonach der Euro Rettungsschirm auf 1,5 Billionen Euro verdoppelt werden soll.
http://www.wirtschaftsblatt.at/home...doppelt-werden-479910/index.do?_vl_pos=r.1.NT
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/geld/eu-rettungsschirm-och-die-billionen-euro-1.1028630


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wobei man nicht vergessen darf: Die Diskussion in den USA wird durch ein absolutes Schuldenlimit ausgelöst. Sich so etwas aufzuerlegen, hat sich afaik bislang kein europäischer Staat auch nur getraut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Nun ja, was hat denn Deutschland gemacht mit der Schuldenbremse? Es ist zwar jetzt kein Gesetz, das dem Staat komplett verbietet Schulden zu machen, aber diese Schulden sind sehr begrenz und derzeit ist der Staat weit von diesem Limit weg.

Ich denke mal, dass die USA auch nicht damit gerechnet haben, irgendwann mal an dieses Limit zu stoßen. Allerdings hat der Kongress in den letzten Jahren (kann auch Jahrzehnt sein, hab da jetzt keine Belege für gefunden), immer wieder das Limit erhöht. Nur jetzt haben die Republikaner die Mehrheit im Kongress und das nutzen sie, um Obama zu schaden, damit er keine Chance mehr auf eine Wiederwahl hätte. Wären die Demokraten in der Mehrheit, wäre das Limit schon lange erhöht worden, ebenso gilt das unter einem republikanischen Präsidenten.
Letztendlich ist es nur Machtpoker, mehr nicht. Obama muss seine Ziele aufgeben, die Steuern für Reiche zu erhöhen und Steuerschlupflöcher für Reiche zu schließen. Das sind Bedingungen der Republikaner, ebenso verlangen sie einen starke Kürzung im Gesundheitssystem und im Sozialsystem.

Eigentlich wie immer, die reichen sollen gestärkt werden und die Armen müssen das ausbaden.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, was hat denn Deutschland gemacht mit der Schuldenbremse? Es ist zwar jetzt kein Gesetz, das dem Staat komplett verbietet Schulden zu machen, aber diese Schulden sind sehr begrenz und derzeit ist der Staat weit von diesem Limit weg.


Das ist jetzt aber nicht mit den Limit der USA vergleichbar.  Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass sich die USA als ganzes damit jetzt eingefallen getan hat. Jetzt wird wieder in "letzter Sekunde" eine Kompromis erzielt werden, der letztlich, wie du schon sagst, nur den Reichen auf kosten der Armen hilft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Republikaner sind nun mal die Partei der Reichen und die sind am Drücker. Obama muss die Kompromisse eingehen, denn er braucht die Stimmen der Republikaner, deswegen verhandelt er mit ihnen und er weiß, dass ihn dieser Kompromiss wahrscheinlich seine Wiederwahl kosten wird. Aber was soll er machen?


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Nichts kann er da tun, aber das macht das Problem doch auch nicht leichter. Wenn ich mir anschaue welche Entscheidungen die Republikaner so alles treffen, muss ich mich aber schon ersnthaft fragen, warum diese überhaupt noch gewählt werden. 

Klar ist das zwei Parteien System in den USA nicht mit den hier vergleichbar, aber dennoch finde ich es merkwürdige das eine Partei die nur einseitig eine kleine Bevölkerungsgruppe ernsthaft vertritt soviele Stimmen bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Weil die Republikaner die "einfachen" Leute genau dort erreichen kann, wo man die Amerikaner erreichen kann, bei ihrem Patriotismus und ihrem Glauben zu den Werten.
Mit dieser Taktik hatte damals George Bush gegen John Kerry gewonnen. Er gewann die Staaten, die durch seine Politik Millionen Jobs verloren haben und wo die Leute auf der Straße leben mussten, aber er hat sie eben da gepackt, wo man die Amis packen muss. Er laberte was vom Krieg, der so wichtig sein, dass der verlorene Job neue Chancen bedeutet (echt jetzt, das sagte er) und dass man die Grundwerte beibehalten muss (was für ein Müll), aber die Leute haben es ihm abgekauft und in den 4 Jahren hat er ihnen noch mal in den Arsch getreten und das fanden sie dann doch nicht so gut und daher war klar, dass ein Demokrat gewinnen wird. Alle gingen von Clinton aus, bis Obama sie in den Vorwahlen geschlagen hat.
Doch die Amerikaner vergessen schnell, sie denken nie zurück, sie denken nie an das, was war. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass sie nicht die Partei wählen, die dann Politik macht, in den USA wählt man vor allen die Person, die für etwas steht und schaut dann, was für eine Politik sie macht und bisher sind alle mit Obama unzufrieden.
Er kann nicht das durchsetzen, was er will, weil er nicht die Mehrheit im Kongress hat. Die Republikaner blockieren ihn wo es nur geht und die Leute sehen nur, dass "ihr Mann" nichts gerissen bekommt, denn ein Präsident, der sich nicht durchsetzen kann, wird als schwach angesehen.
Dass er nun die Zahlungskrise nicht gebacken bekommt, wird alleine ihm angekreidet, nicht den Republikanern, ganz gleich was sie fordern (und sie wollen eine Menge haben, damit sie einer Schuldensteigerung zustimmen, obwohl sie ja selbst für diese hohe Zahl verantwortlich sind).


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ja, eingies davon habe ich ja mit bekommen, dennoch ist es für einfach unverständlich. 

Und im Endeffekt ist das was die Republikaner jetzt machen auch für die Situation der USA in dieser Schuldenkriese ein Fehler. Alles deutet doch jetzt darauf hin, dass man das Limit erhöht aber am Verhalten nichts ändert. Ergo man erkauft sich wieder nur etwas mehr Zeit, die man aber nicht nutzen kann/will. Welchen Sinn macht das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ja, eingies davon habe ich ja mit bekommen, dennoch ist es für einfach unverständlich.



Tja, so sind die Amis eben, hier in Europa kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Und im Endeffekt ist das was die Republikaner jetzt machen auch für die Situation der USA in dieser Schuldenkriese ein Fehler. Alles deutet doch jetzt darauf hin, dass man das Limit erhöht aber am Verhalten nichts ändert. Ergo man erkauft sich wieder nur etwas mehr Zeit, die man aber nicht nutzen kann/will. Welchen Sinn macht das?



Natürlich wird man sich darauf einigen, dass das Limit erhöht wird, denn wenn das Land wirklich zahlungsunfähig wird, betrifft es auch die Republikaner, das weiß Obama auch, daher wird da wohl bis zum letzen Hemd verhandelt. Mal sehen, wie sie sich einigen werden und wer mehr Federn lassen muss. Derzeit sieht es eben danach aus, als wenn Obama alles verliert, das er eingesetzt hat, also Erhöhung der Steuern für Reiche, Gesundheitssysteme für Arme, mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit.
Die Republikaner sind eine stärkere Klientelpartei als es die FDP je sein wird.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Republikaner sind eine stärkere Klientelpartei als es die FDP je sein wird.


Ja das ging mir schon den ganzen Tag durch den Kopf, wollte es nur nicht schreiben, da ich mit der US Politik nicht so ganz vertraut bin. 

Alles in allen, kann man wohl nur festhalten, das es im Moment wohl keinen Westlichen Staat gibt (zumindest fällt mir gerade keiner ein), der nicht Probleme mit der Staatsverschuldung hat. Wenn jetzt sogar Italien anfängt zu wackeln, die wurden ja von den Experten nie als so Problematisch angesehen, dann sollten Deutschland und Frankreich auch schon mal Anträge stellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

So sieht es aus, wenns Neuigkeiten zur USA Situation gibt oder Italien, poste ich das dann.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wie sieht die Lage jetzt eigentlich im Königreich (GB) aus? Hab da schon lange nichts mehr von gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Dafür haben wir doch jetzt den "News of the World" Thread.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich meine jetzt in Sachen Finanzkrise und nicht Spionage Presse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Schwer zu sagen, die eine Seite sagt, man muss Griechenland retten, um jeden Preis (ich weiß nicht, wie tief britische Banken darin verwickelt sind).
euro|topics - Rettung ist alternativlos

Dann gibts die, die sagen, dass der Zerfall der Euro Zone nicht aufzuhalten ist.
Großbritannien rechnet mit Zerfall der Eurozone | Gegenfrage.com


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Naja, über die "alternativelose Rettung" brauchen wir nicht reden finde ich. Unsere Regierung hat sich jetzt dazu entschieden Griechenland zu retten und spielt sich auf als könnten ihnen, also im Endeffekt uns, das nie passieren. Wobei uns bis zu diesen Punkt auch nicht mehr soviel fehlt ... aber es ist halt ohne Alternative. 

Eigentlich hätte ich ja gesagt, England müsste mit den ganzen nicht soviel zu tun haben, immerhin haben sie den Euro ja nicht. Aber wir reden hier doch schon lange nicht mehr nur von Griechenland. Ein Zerfall der Eurozone hätte auch massive Auswirkungen auf England und da es den Staat da auch nicht besser geht ... es ist einfach nur ein Trauerspiel gerade.

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen zu helfen, aber dennoch finde ich das gerade alles falsch! Es geht doch gerade gar nicht mehr darum den Griechen zu helfen, sonderen nur noch darum wie die privaten Banken aus den ganzen raus kommen. Die Euro Staaten leihen Griechenland das Geld, damit diese die Banken bezahlen können und wieder fein raus sind. Im Endeffekt stehen wir dann in doppelter Hinsicht blöde da.

Ok, ich bin keine Expertin, aber so kommt es mir gerade vor!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Du darfst nie vergessen, dass es ja nicht darum geht einen Staat zu retten, in erste Linie geht es darum, dass das geliehene Geld nicht futsch ist und damit betrifft es die Banken. Englische Banken haben z.B. viel in Irland investiert, deswegen haben sie auch am lautesten geschrieen, als Irland vor der Pleite stand, denn dann hätten britische Banken Milliarden verloren. Und wie es in Griechenland aussieht, weiß ich nicht, scheint aber zu sein, dass britische Banken da nicht so drin sind. Dafür machen die Franzosen Druck ohne Ende, denn französische Banken stecken bis zum Hals in griechische Anleihen.
Es geht erst mal darum, die Banken zu retten (wie immer), damit sie keine gigantischen Verluste einfahren.
Die EZB macht das z.B. damit, dass sie die Müll Anleihen von den Banken abkauft.
EZB kauft weiter Ramschanleihen | Zivile Koalition e.V.

Obwohl das gar nicht ihre Aufgabe ist, aber wenn es um die Währung geht, scheinen alle Mittel erlaubt zu sein.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Aber damit rutschen wir doch gerade ins Problem. Die Banken wussten doch ganz genau auf was sie sich da einlassen und welche Risiken es gibt wenn man jemanden Geld leiht der es nicht mehr tragen kann. Klar ist die Situation für einen Staat erstmal schlecht, aber bei jeden von uns wäre es nicht anders, und ich behaupte mal, da drückt keine Bank mehr als einmal alle Augen zu. 

Mein Bankberater meinte zu mir anfang des Jahres, man könnte dank EU Rettungsschirm ja ruhig in Griechenland investieren und würde dafür noch 13% bekommen (genau % Angabe hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf). Was bitte soll ich zu solch eine Verhalten bitte noch sagen? Es ist das Fehlverhalten der Banken die hier, mal wieder, voll auf kosten der Bevölkerung zuschlägt. 

Und ich für meinen Teil sehe es solangsam einfach nicht mehr ein das diese Vollpfosten gerettet werden, nur weil sie es einfach nicht in ihre Birne bekommen. Das es natürlich auch Probleme macht, wenn es Bank drauf geht ist mir klar, aber wenn es soweit geht, steht uns das eh bevor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Aber damit rutschen wir doch gerade ins Problem. Die Banken wussten doch ganz genau auf was sie sich da einlassen und welche Risiken es gibt wenn man jemanden Geld leiht der es nicht mehr tragen kann. Klar ist die Situation für einen Staat erstmal schlecht, aber bei jeden von uns wäre es nicht anders, und ich behaupte mal, da drückt keine Bank mehr als einmal alle Augen zu.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es nur eine Handvoll Leute gibt, die wirklich verstehen, wie die Sachen laufen, also das mit den Anleihepapiere.
Der einfache Kunde wird inzwischen alles andere als fair von den Banken beraten.
Test der Beratungsqualität: Banken: Aus der Krise nichts gelernt - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Mein Bankberater meinte zu mir anfang des Jahres, man könnte dank EU Rettungsschirm ja ruhig in Griechenland investieren und würde dafür noch 13% bekommen (genau % Angabe hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf). Was bitte soll ich zu solch eine Verhalten bitte noch sagen? Es ist das Fehlverhalten der Banken die hier, mal wieder, voll auf kosten der Bevölkerung zuschlägt.



Dein Bankberater vertraut darauf, dass Griechenland nicht fallen gelassen wird und da die Griechen ja hohe Zinsen zahlen müssen, ist die Rendite auch hoch, daher locken die Banken damit, aber es muss dir als Kunde klar sein, dass 13% Rendite ein Witz sind, das geht praktisch nicht. Wer darauf rein fällt, halt selbst Schuld.
Und wegen des Verhaltens der Bank... mal zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale gehen und sich über die Beschweren.



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Und ich für meinen Teil sehe es solangsam einfach nicht mehr ein das diese Vollpfosten gerettet werden, nur weil sie es einfach nicht in ihre Birne bekommen. Das es natürlich auch Probleme macht, wenn es Bank drauf geht ist mir klar, aber wenn es soweit geht, steht uns das eh bevor.



Die Banken wissen, dass sie wichtig sind und dass es ohne sie nicht geht. Hätten die USA Lehman Brothers auch gerettet, wäre die Lage sicher nicht so, wie sie jetzt ist.
Aber Blasen gibts überall, nicht nur in den USA und Europa.
China: Weltbank warnt vor Platzen der Blase - WirtschaftsWoche


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Frage, die man sich langsam aber sicher mal stellen sollte, ist imho, ob es nicht billiger wäre, wenn die Privatbanken, die sich verspekuliert haben, Pleite gehen und man dafür die Mittel des Rettungsfonds den Staatsbanken oder EZB (denen man solche Spekulationen recht leicht verbieten kann) zur Verfügung stellt, damit sie die nötigen Angebote für Wirtschaft und Bevölkerung aufrechterhalten. Der Witz ist ja auch, dass man mit dem derzeitigen Verhalten nicht nur dem katastrophalen Verhalten der Banken nachträglich den Ritterschlag verleiht. Man unterstützt damit auch weiterhin das hochproblematische Verhalten der Industrie, das den Banken überhaupt nur ihre Bedeutung gibt. Eigentlich sollten Europa (und USA) im aktuellen Aufschwung alles daranlegen, um von einer ausschließlich schuldenbasierten Wirtschaft wegzukommen, damit die nächste Störung auf ein System eigenständiger Unternehmen trifft - und nicht auf ein eng verbones Kartenhaus, das komplett einstürzt, sobald an einer Stelle gewackelt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage, die man sich langsam aber sicher mal stellen sollte, ist imho, ob es nicht billiger wäre, wenn die Privatbanken, die sich verspekuliert haben, Pleite gehen und man dafür die Mittel des Rettungsfonds den Staatsbanken oder EZB (denen man solche Spekulationen recht leicht verbieten kann) zur Verfügung stellt, damit sie die nötigen Angebote für Wirtschaft und Bevölkerung aufrechterhalten.



Die USA haben ja Lehman Brothers pleite gehen lassen und erst das hat ja den Rutsch ausgelöst, denn eben viele private Kleinanleger hatten ihr Geld darin, da eben auch staatliche Banken, wie die Landesbanken, das Geld ihrer Sparer genommen und damit riskante Anleihen gekauft haben. Die Blauäugigkeit der Anleger kam da ebenso zum Tragen wie die das völliger Vertrauen der Bankberater in ihr System. Wir müssen uns endlich mal davon lösen, dass Rendite alles sind.
Das Geld der Hedgefonds (und damit sind eben auch kleine Anleger gemeint) wandert heute schneller zu einem Ort als noch vor 20 Jahren und es geht nur noch um den maximalen Gewinn, unabhängig von den Risiken, die scheint niemand mehr wahr zu nehmen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja auch, dass man mit dem derzeitigen Verhalten nicht nur dem katastrophalen Verhalten der Banken nachträglich den Ritterschlag verleiht. Man unterstützt damit auch weiterhin das hochproblematische Verhalten der Industrie, das den Banken überhaupt nur ihre Bedeutung gibt.



Die EZB ist aber nicht dafür gedacht, dass sie den Unternehmen Kredite gibt, sie ist alleine dafür verantwortlich, dass die Währung geschützt wird. Alleine dass die EZB die Ramschanleihen aufkauft und sich so zur "Bad Bank" macht, ist eigentlich ein Verstoß gegen europäischen Recht, wenn ich nicht irre, scheint aber niemanden zu kümmern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten Europa (und USA) im aktuellen Aufschwung alles daranlegen, um von einer ausschließlich schuldenbasierten Wirtschaft wegzukommen, damit die nächste Störung auf ein System eigenständiger Unternehmen trifft - und nicht auf ein eng verbones Kartenhaus, das komplett einstürzt, sobald an einer Stelle gewackelt wird.



Wenn ich so lese, dass wenn das Schuldenvolumen eines Staates dem Bruttoinlandsprodukt entspricht, es als gut empfunden wird, kann ich eh nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Griechenland ist auch deswegen in die Miese gekommen, weil ihr Schuldenniveau inzwischen bei 150% des BIP liegt. Italien kommt dahin, weil es schon 120% sind und seit der Euro Angehörigkeit auf diese 120% gestiegen ist. Der Euro wurde genutzt um billig Kredite zu bekommen um z.B. die eigene Wirtschaft anzukurbeln, um Konjunkturmaßnahmen zu betreiben und um örtlichen "Landesfürsten" ihren Spielplatz mit Regionalflughafen und Prestigeprojekt zu ermöglichen.
In den USA stehen die Firmen so gut da, wie noch nie, die Gewinne sind explodiert, wie man es nicht hätte erwarten können. Innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren nach der Lehman Pleite haben die US Firmen einen Standard im Geld verdienen erreicht, der höher ist als jemals zuvor.
Alcoa eröffnet Bilanzsaison: Bei welchen US-Firmen die höchsten Gewinne winken - Industrie - Unternehmen - Handelsblatt


*Updates zu Krise:*

Irland ist wieder heruntergestuft worden, ihre Anleihen sind nur noch "Ramschwert". 
Kreditwürdigkeit : Irland auf Ramschniveau heruntergestuft - B.Z. Berlin - Kreditwürdigkeit, Irland, Ratingagentur,Europa,Eurozone,Euro,Konjunktur

Italien ist das kommende Ziel der Rating Agenturen. Auch Italien hat ein Schuldenproblem.
Italien in der Krise: Berlusconis letztes Gefecht - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
Italien rückt ins Rampenlicht der Krise (Finanznachrichten, NZZ Online)
Italien in der Krise - La dolce vita auf Pump - Geld - sueddeutsche.de

Inzwischen sind auch die USA unter Beschuss der Rating Agenturen geraten.
Rating-Krieg gegen die USA - Zweite Agentur droht mit Abstufung, China mischt sich ein, Obama stellt Republikanern Haushalts-Ultimatum - Politik Ausland - Bild.de
US-Schulden: Obama stellt Ultimatum, Agenturen drohen | tagesschau.de

Grund dafür ist die drohende Zahlungsunfähigkeit der USA. Wenn sich der Kongress nicht einigt und die Schuldengrenze erhöht, ist das Land in wenigen Wochen zahlungsunfähig. 
USA: Wird Obama die Zahlungsunfähigkeit der USA abwenden können? - Weitere Meldungen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
USA droht Zahlungsunfähigkeit: Spitzentreffen zu Schuldenkrise gescheitert | RP ONLINE


----------



## Heli-Homer (16. Juli 2011)

Also besser hätte es keiner zusammen fassen können, quanti du hast recht.
Was die ezn angeht liegt du auch gold richtig. Es ist von der eu verboten worden und vestößt somit gegen das europäische recht.


----------



## Medcha (18. Juli 2011)

*Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Für alle, die sich bisher nicht sicher waren, ob das Geldsystem noch Sinn macht, hier nun die Offenbarung:

Die Ratingagentur Moody's hatte ja der USA angedroht, das Rating für die USA herunter zu stufen, wenn es den USA nicht gelingt, eine neue, höhere Schuldenobergrenze zu definieren. Gelinge dies, würde man die Kreditwürdigkeit nicht anders einstufen als bisher: die Beste. Das Land mit den meisten Schulden ist genauso kreditwürdig wie Deutschland oder China. Da sich die amerikanischen Politiker nicht einigen können, drohte Moody's. 

Der Vorschlag nun ist denkbar einfach - da hätte auch n 13 jähriger Kiffer drauf kommen und das seinem Grasdealer vorschlagen können: einfach KEINE Schuldengrenze, einfach so viel Schulden machen wie man kiffen kann. Das ist die Lösung! Ich gehe heute noch zu meiner Bank und lass mein Dispo auf "infinite" stellen... 14 Billionen Dollar Schulden. Unser Mathematikunterricht aus dem ausgehenden 20. Jahrhundert reicht nicht mehr - wir haben nur bis 1000 wirklich gerechnet. 

Das Ganze ist einfach lächerlich und zeigt wie wenig Sinn hinter dem Ganzen steht. Das sind keine Genies, wie sie immer wieder dargestellt werden, sondern Virenträger, die unseren Planeten verseuchen. Und noch mal als Denkaufgabe für alle: wie kann ein Land schulden aufbauen? Warum geht das überhaupt? Ist es sinnvoll, das es so funktioniert? Und zu guter Letzt, wer hat was davon? Oder anders gefragt: Warum hat eigentlich KEIN Land plus? Wie geht das denn?

Der Countdown zum nächsten großen Crash läuft.

Hier der Artikel, den ich dazu gelesen habe: Ratingagentur zum Schuldenstreit: Moody's verblüfft die USA - n-tv.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Update:*

So wie es sich derzeit entwickelt, schein eine Einigung der Euro-Länder bei der Rettung Griechenlands greifbar zu sein.
"_Wir werden Griechenland nicht pleite gehen_" und "_wir kämpfen mit allen Mitteln um den Erhalt des Euros_" hört man aus Paris.

Merkel und Sarkozy einig bei Griechenland-Rettung | tagesschau.de
EU Gipfel: So will die Eurozone Griechenland retten - Weitere Meldungen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Griechenland-Rettung: Streit um Schuldenschnitt | tagesschau.de


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Natürlich aus Paris! Frankreich hat die größten Forderungen an Griechenland. Deshalb darf die Merkel die Griechen auch nicht fallen lassen. Die Griechen können auch nicht selbst aus dem Euroding rausgehen, da ihre Währung dann so stark runtergestuft würde, daß sie nicht mal mehr Zinsen für ihre Schulden zahlen könnten (was sie ja jetzt schon nicht mehr können).

Ist wie beim Monopoly. Wenn man stark genug ist gibt man dem, der auf die Hotalanlage der Schlossallee kommt Kredit, damit man bezahlt wird und der andere in die Abhängigkeit kommt. Häßlich, aber wahr. 

Selbst, wenn wir den Griechen nochmal Milliarden geben würden, ändert sich nix. Ist immer nur ein Aufschub. Liegt an deren System. 

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Update:*

Griechenland gerettet

Griechenland ist gerettet worden, beim EU Gipfel in Brüssel einigte man sich darauf, Griechenland mit frisches Krediten zu versorgen und gleichzeitig die Rückzahlung zu vereinfachen.
Der Eurobonds soll dabei die faulen Kredite übernehmen und dadurch sicher stellen, dass Griechenland weiterhin liquide bleibt, egal was noch kommen sollte.
Private Gläubiger (also Banken und Versicherungen) werden nicht gezwungen, sich daran zu beteiligen. Hier wird auf das Prinzip Hoffnung gesetzt, dass die privaten Gläubiger auf Forderungen verzichten.

Griechenland gerettet, vorerst: Merkel schafft den Euro-Coup - Griechenland gerettet, vorerst - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Wie Griechenland gerettet werden soll - Griechenland gerettet, vorerst - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Börse Aktuell (22.07.): Griechenland bekommt frisches Geld / Pfleiderer vorerst gerettet


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Update:*

Die USA schlittern immer tiefer hinein...

Dei Demokraten werfen den Republikanern inzwischen offen Blockadepolitik vor. Es heißt aus Kreisen der Demokraten, dass die Republikaner damit erreiche wollen, dass Obamas Wiederwahlchancen auf ein Minimum sinken, "_ihnen scheint offensichtlich das Land selbst egal zu sein, sie sind nur an der Macht interessiert_".

Die Republikaner bleiben bei ihrer Forderung hart, dass sie keine Steuererhöhungen wollen, gleichzeitig fordern sie eine drastische Kürzung des Sozialsystems.
Die Demokraten wollen das Sozialsystem unangetastet lassen und durch Steuererhöhungen den Haushalt sanieren.

Eine Einigung ist derzeit nicht in Sicht.
USA: Streit um die Schuldengrenze - Demokraten werfen "Tea-Party-Extremisten" Blockade vor - Politik - sueddeutsche.de
USA: Schafft Obama die Anhebung der Schuldengrenze? - Weitere Meldungen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Drohender US-Bankrott: Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Einigung sinkt mit jedem Tag - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - WELT ONLINE


----------



## SL55 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäische Finanz/Währungskrise -- gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Zuerst zum Aufgabenbereich der EZB:

Sie hat nicht europolitik als Hauptaufgabe (der € wird mMn zu oft mit der EZB gleichgesetzt), ihre Hauptaufgabe ist Preisstabilität für den GANZEN EU-Raum. Darum strebt die EZB jährlich eine stabile Inflation von 2% an, um keine zu hohe, aber auch keine zu niedrige (schlägt dann schnell in Deflation um) Preissteigerung zu erwirken und auf lange Sicht stabile Preise damit gewährleisten kann. Dazu hat die EZB verschiedene Möglichkeiten diese zu beeinflussen. (über den Bankensektor, also vorallem durch den Leitzins und damit verbunden Kreditkosten bzw. Sparbuchzinsen)

Hand in Hand geht das ganze damit mit der zweiten wichtigen Aufgabe der EZB, nämlich dem Leihen von Geld an (Groß-)Banken, vorallem wenn sie Saisonbedingt mehr Geld benötigen.

So, und vll noch was zum aktuellen Kurs der EZB mit dem starken Einmischen der Politik:

Die EZB operiert (zumindest aktuell) nach "französischem" Modell, was der Politik viel Einflussnahme erlaubt. (so arbeitet auch die Banque de France) Das "deutsche" (aber auch z.B. in Österreich ebenso praktiziert) Modell sieht eine strikte Trennung zwischen Politik und Geldwirtschaft vor, so ist es auch keine Gepflogenheit in deutschen Politikerkreisen einer Zentralbank etwas vorzuschreiben. Die EZB wird ganz klar nach französischem Modell geführt.

Und nochwas zum eigentlichen Thema:

Wenn die USA tatsächlich Zahlungsunfähig werden, bricht unser aktuelles (Schuldenmach-)System, so wie wir es kennen, endgültig zusammen. Aber soweit wird es sicher nicht kommen. (die Republikaner werden den karren sicher nicht gegen die wand fahren, wenn sie dann den nächsten Präsidenten stellen hätten sie alle Hände voll zu tun die galopierend ausdehnenden Schulden und vorallem (die sind bei schlechterer Bewertung das Hauptproblem) die Zinsen wieder einzubremsen bzw. zu tilgen (was dann nicht ohne Steuererhöhungen geht...) und würden sich damit im Endeffekt selbst schaden.

Alles in allem können wir aber mit neuen Schuldenobergrenzen das Problem nur weiter nach hinten schieben, aber nicht lösen. Glaubt wirklich jemand, dass die USA jemals mehr als 1 Billion  € schulden  zurückzahlen kann? (für den gesamten EU-Raum sinds wshl nochmehr) An unseren System muss sich dringlichst was ändern, das ist alles andere als nachhaltig und ökonomisch, vorallem wenn man auf die nächsten Generationen blickt.

Hoffen wir dass die Staaten(Finanz)Krise sich nicht auf die Realwirtschaft durchschlägt, dann könnten wir vll relativ unbeschadet durchtauchen...

Sry dass es soviel geworden ist und sorry im vorraus für tiofehler, hab dass mit dem Handy verfasst. 

MfG


----------



## Icejester (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Was das wieder kostet...


----------



## DarthLAX (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

alle "auswege" aus der krise kosten geld (ich meine, eigentlich ist es ja schon fies genug, einem volk das die die über ausgaben etc. entscheiden nur wählt, aber niemals aktiv mit entscheiden darf, mit den kosten die von den gewählten verursacht werden zu belasten....meiner meinung nach sollte man alle politiker seit dem das mit der schuldenmacherei angefangen hat zur rechenschaft ziehen (d.h. pensionen einbehalten, vermögen (das oft auch noch durch korruption etc. erworben wurde) pfänden und die leute in knast stecken....politiker sollten das verantworten müssen, was sie anrichten - genau wie banker, versicherungsheinis etc. - wie ein arzt der nen kunstfehler macht...und dafür "bestraft" wird, wenn man ihm fahrlässigkeit oder absicht unterstellen kann (bei politikern währe des dann korruption z.B.))

mfg LAX


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Mit welchen Politikern willst du denn dann anfangen in Deutschland? Helmut Schmidt & Konsorten würden sich über deinen Vorschlag bestimmt "erfreuen".


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Das interessante ist ja, dass man Politiker nicht anklagen kann für Dinge, die sie als Regierungsmitglieder verabschieden, gibts extra ein Gesetz für.


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ja und lügen dürfen sie auch noch sagt der BGH!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Jop, ist so, wenn Merkel was verabschiedet, was im Nachhinein gesehen Bullshit ist und Milliarden kostet, kann man sie dafür nicht haftbar machen.
Demokratie gepaart mit Kapitalismus eben, Miese werden sozialisiert, Gewinne wandern in die Taschen von wenigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Update:*

Scheinbar Einigung bei der US Schuldenkrise

So wie es aktuell aussieht, scheinen sich Demokraten und Republikaner angenähert zu haben um eine drohende Staatspleite abzuwehren.
Demnach soll die Schuldengrenze um 2,4 Billionen Dollar angehoben werden, bei gleichzeitiger Einsparung um ungefähr den gleichen Betrag.
US-Schuldenkrise: Das Ende im Nervenkrieg rückt näher - Wirtschafts-News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## DarthLAX (1. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Mit welchen Politikern willst du denn dann anfangen in Deutschland? Helmut Schmidt & Konsorten würden sich über deinen Vorschlag bestimmt "erfreuen".


 
egal, die müssten alle - von ner komissionen aus ordnungshütern und bürgern unter die lupe genommen und dann, je nach schwere der schuld verknackt bzw. anderweitig bestraft werden



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das interessante ist ja, dass man Politiker nicht anklagen kann für Dinge, die sie als Regierungsmitglieder verabschieden, gibts extra ein Gesetz für.


 
simmer schon im berlusconi-staat etz?.....schlimm schlimm schlimm



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja und lügen dürfen sie auch noch sagt der BGH!


 
noch schlimmer .....sollte man alle auf ne einsame insel stecken (also die politiker) mit nem haufen krokodile und haien drum rum 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ist so, wenn Merkel was verabschiedet, was im Nachhinein gesehen Bullshit ist und Milliarden kostet, kann man sie dafür nicht haftbar machen.
> Demokratie gepaart mit Kapitalismus eben, Miese werden sozialisiert, Gewinne wandern in die Taschen von wenigen.


 
so scheint es mir auch....wie war mal in der zeitung zu lesen (als karikatur):

vll sollte ich nicht um ein paar tausend euro kredit bitten, sondern gleich um ein paar milliarden?

mfg Tom
ps: so kommt es mir nämlich vor.....die "einfachen" leute wissen net wo ihnen der kopf steht, die großen verprassen geld und machen schulden und dann, wenn es nimmer geht, sollen alle dafür grade stehen....siehe griechenland, der einfache grieche wird meist auch zu unrecht von uns  beschuldigt, deren regierung diese bescheissenden DRECK.S.Ä.C.K.E (sorry, aber schon theo waigel wollte die nicht in den EURO lassen, weil er wusste das da was "im Busch" war) kann man ja net haftbar machen


----------



## NexusEXE (1. August 2011)

Ich hätte die EU anders erstellt.

Ich hätte eine südliche eine nördliche und eine mitteleuropäische union gegründet. Abgesehen von währung und gesetz sollen sollten sie genau wie bei der heutigen union funktionieren sollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



NexusEXE schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine südliche eine nördliche und eine mitteleuropäische union gegründet. Abgesehen von währung und gesetz sollen sollten sie genau wie bei der heutigen union funktionieren sollen.


 
Die EU soll Europa aber verbinden, es zu einer Nation machen (mehr oder weniger), das war das Ziel, damit der Frieden in Europa dauerhaft gesichert ist. Teilst du das jetzt, wird sich der Süden "verarscht" vorkommen und die Spannungen werden irgendwann wachsen und sich entladen.


*Update:*

US Schuldenkrise ist nun offiziell vorbei.
Wie schon erwähnt, wird die Schuldengrenze angehoben und gleichzeitig die Ausgaben gekürzt.
Wo genau gekürzt wird, ist nicht bekannt, es soll aber nicht nur im Sozialsystem sein, sondern auch beim Verteidigungshaushalt. Beiden Seiten mussten daher offensichtlich bitte Pillen schlucken, da sie bei ihrem wichtigsten Standpunkt (Demokraten waren gegen Sozialkürzungen, Republikaner gegen Kürzungen beim Militär) Einschnitte hinnehmen mussten.
US-Schuldenkrise: Börsen zweifeln am Happy End - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## Icejester (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die EU soll Europa aber verbinden, es zu einer Nation machen (mehr oder weniger), das war das Ziel, damit der Frieden in Europa dauerhaft gesichert ist. Teilst du das jetzt, wird sich der Süden "verarscht" vorkommen und die Spannungen werden irgendwann wachsen und sich entladen.


 
Allerdings kann man nicht mit aller Macht einen, was nicht zusammengehört. So werden sich auch irgendwann gewaltige Spannungen entladen. Das beste Beispiel im kleinen ist dafür Jugoslawien. Und das ist noch nicht allzu lange her.


----------



## Aufpassen (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Der einzige Weg aus der Finanzkrise ist der Islam laut diesem Video. 
Ab 4:20 wird es sehr Spannend.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8OTCR-R4XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## debalz (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



> US Schuldenkrise ist nun offiziell vorbei.
> Wie schon erwähnt, wird die Schuldengrenze angehoben und gleichzeitig die Ausgaben gekürzt.
> Wo genau gekürzt wird, ist nicht bekannt, es soll aber nicht nur im  Sozialsystem sein, sondern auch beim Verteidigungshaushalt. Beiden  Seiten mussten daher offensichtlich bitte Pillen schlucken, da sie bei  ihrem wichtigsten Standpunkt (Demokraten waren gegen Sozialkürzungen,  Republikaner gegen Kürzungen beim Militär) Einschnitte hinnehmen  mussten.



das ist übel - ich sehe schon Aufstände und Großdemos in den USA weil die arm/reich-Schere extremer als in "Bananenrepupliken" ist und mit diesem Kompromiss klar ist dass sich daran nichts ändern wird, im Gegenteil - es wird immer weniger für die jetzt schon Benachteiligten getan und die Armut, Schlechte Bildung ... wird sich weiter ausbreiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man nicht mit aller Macht einen, was nicht zusammengehört. So werden sich auch irgendwann gewaltige Spannungen entladen. Das beste Beispiel im kleinen ist dafür Jugoslawien. Und das ist noch nicht allzu lange her.



Klar kannst du das nicht, in der Regel endet das im Bürgerkrieg. Aber die EU war ja auch nur dafür gedacht (anfangs), um einen weiteren Krieg innerhalb Europas zu verhindern. Arbeiten die Völker Europas wirtschaftlich zusammen, ist die Gefahr kleiner, dass einer benachteiligt wird und deswegen Streit anfängt.
Dass bei der Einführung des Euros peinliche Fehler gemacht worden sind, ist ja kein großes Geheimnis, nur scheinen es mal wieder die Politiker nicht einsehen wollen und schlossern an einer Sache herum, die zum Scheitern verdammt ist. Man sollte das System grundlegend ändern aber wie immer.... kein Staat will auf nationale Souveränität und regionale Macht verzichten.



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Der einzige Weg aus der Finanzkrise ist der Islam laut diesem Video.
> Ab 4:20 wird es sehr Spannend.


 
Komisch, dass dann arabische Firmen so viel Geld in westliche Firmen investiert haben. 
Wer ist der größte Aktionär von Daimler? Ach ja, Araber. 



debalz schrieb:


> das ist übel - ich sehe schon Aufstände und Großdemos in den USA weil die arm/reich-Schere extremer als in "Bananenrepupliken" ist und mit diesem Kompromiss klar ist dass sich daran nichts ändern wird, im Gegenteil - es wird immer weniger für die jetzt schon Benachteiligten getan und die Armut, Schlechte Bildung ... wird sich weiter ausbreiten



In den USA gibts keine riesen Demonstrationen von irgendwelchen Verbänden. Die Gewerkschaften sind schon lange weg vom Fenster und einzelne Gruppen haben keine Macht, können keine Massen vereinen. 
Ich weiß ja wie es ist und wenn Menschen, die keine Krankenversicherung haben, weil sie schlicht kein Geld dafür besitzen, gegen eine staatliche Krankenversicherung sind, weil sie das als Bedrohung ihrer Freiheit ansehen, dann kannst du nur die Hände übern Kopf zusammen schlagen.


----------



## debalz (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



> In den USA gibts keine riesen Demonstrationen von irgendwelchen  Verbänden. Die Gewerkschaften sind schon lange weg vom Fenster und  einzelne Gruppen haben keine Macht, können keine Massen vereinen.
> Ich weiß ja wie es ist und wenn Menschen, die keine Krankenversicherung  haben, weil sie schlicht kein Geld dafür besitzen, gegen eine staatliche  Krankenversicherung sind, weil sie das als Bedrohung ihrer Freiheit  ansehen, dann kannst du nur die Hände übern Kopf zusammen schlagen.


stimmt schon, aber imho ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Ungerechtigkeit in Zorn umschlägt, da braucht es keine Verbände/ Gewerkschaften etc. - siehe Nordafrika (auch wenn der Vergleich etwas hinkt)- in den USA werden die Leute halt mit TV und Fastfood "ruhiggestellt", von daher könnte es noch etwas dauern. Aber wenn ganze Städte zerfallen wie es teilweise in Detroit passiert ist und der American Dream nur noch in Filmen existiert dann wird es schwierig für jede Regierung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Das ist richtig, aber solange der "amerikanische Traum" vom Tellerwäscher zum Millionär immer noch da ist, passiert das nicht und viele Amerikaner sind halt der Meinung, dass man aus eigener Kraft reich werden kann. Das kannst du ihnen nicht austreiben (ich habs versucht ).
Das Dilemma in den USA ist, dass die Konzerne Gewinne ohne Ende scheffeln, aber nur die Aktionäre, die schon reich sind, werden dadurch immer reicher. Gleichzeitig sinkt der Durchschnittsverdienst rapide. Und durch die Sparmaßnahmen, die nun kommen werden, verschlimmert sich das Ganze weiter.
Ich bin echt neugierig, wie Obama da wieder rauskommen will, denn er will ja wieder gewählt werden. So wird das aber nichts.
Derzeit haben die Republikaner größere Chancen und wenn ich daran denke, dass ein Typ für Ron Paul, seines Zeichens Tea Party Mitstreiter, christlicher Rechter und ein Befürworter für die Abschaffung des Gesundheits- und Bildungssystems, möglicher Weise der kommende US Präsident ist, bekomme ich schon fast Angst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Also zumindest nach den gestrigen Berichten in den ÖR dämmert es auch in den USA mitlerweile einigen, dass die Teekännchen in den Verhandlungen kein sehr rühmliches, sondern eher ein staatsgefährdendes Verhalten gezeigt haben. Und was mag der typische US-Bürger noch weniger, als linkes Gedankengut? Staatsfeinde.

Bezüglich des Traumes: Zunehmende Armut wird das Kriminialitätsproblem nicht reduzieren und gerade den Republikanern fehlen jegliche Ansätze, um es zu lösen. (nicht, dass die Demokraten unbedingt den Eindruck einer Lösung machen - aber eine Partei kann nur eine begrenzte Zeit mit der Forderung nach längeren Strafen überleben, wenn sie diese nicht finanzieren kann. Dasitzen und nichtstun wird entweder zu einer politischen Wende führen oder das Problem wird soweit exkalieren, dass man eben doch den Umschlag in Eigeninitiative auf der Straße hat)



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Der einzige Weg aus der Finanzkrise ist der Islam laut diesem Video.
> Ab 4:20 wird es sehr Spannend.


 

Wenn du das wirklich an der Religion festmachen wolltest, könntest du auch ebensogut das Christentum nehmen 
Nur wie ein kurzer Blick z.B. auch in gewisse arabische Emirate zeigt: Ungezügelter Kapitalismus setzt sich, trotz aller Langzeitrisiken und -folgen, gegen jedes andere Lebensbild, einschließlich aller Religionen, durch. Den Menschen fehlt es nicht an potentiellen Vorbildern/Leitfäden, davon gibt es in dieser Hinsicht mehr als genug, auch ohne Koran. Woran es fehlt, ist Einsicht und die Bereitschaft, mal nicht nur an sich und die nächsten zwei Monate zu denken.


----------



## debalz (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



> Derzeit haben die Republikaner größere Chancen und wenn ich daran denke,  dass ein Typ für Ron Paul, seines Zeichens Tea Party Mitstreiter,  christlicher Rechter und ein Befürworter für die Abschaffung des  Gesundheits- und Bildungssystems, möglicher Weise der kommende US  Präsident ist, bekomme ich schon fast Angst.



Dito! Auf der einen Seite herrschen Zustände in den USA wie in "Schwellenländern/ Bananenrepubliken" (Verteilung des Kapitals, Bildung, religiöser Fundamentalismus), vor denen man keine Angst haben brauch - aber es ist gleichzeitig die wichtigste Wirtschaftsmacht und die größte Kriegsmaschine der Welt
Das ist der Grund weshalb ich hoffe das die sich wieder "berappeln" und sich ihrer Verantwortung bewußt werden!


----------



## flankendiskriminator (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



debalz schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund weshalb ich hoffe das die sich wieder "berappeln" und sich ihrer Verantwortung bewußt werden!


 Unwahrscheinlich. Das in den USA die Reichen bevorteilt wurden war schon immer so. Mit dem entsprechenden Geldbeutel kriegt man jeden Universitätsabschluß, ein George W. hat einen Master-Abschluß von Havard (!) und war zu doof ein Buch richtig herum zu halten 

Der Punkt ist halt: In Zeiten mit Wirtschaftswachstum rebelliert die Mittelschicht nicht (die so schon dünn genug ist, aber wir entwickeln uns da ja auch hin), weil es ihnen auch besser geht und es winkt ja die Goldene Zukunft auch irgendwann zu den Reichen zu gehören. Vom Tellerwäscher zum Millionär.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also zumindest nach den gestrigen Berichten in den ÖR dämmert es auch in den USA mitlerweile einigen, dass die Teekännchen in den Verhandlungen kein sehr rühmliches, sondern eher ein staatsgefährdendes Verhalten gezeigt haben. Und was mag der typische US-Bürger noch weniger, als linkes Gedankengut? Staatsfeinde.



Du musst den Wählern das nur sehr gut verkaufen, dann funktioniert alles.
Denk daran, wie beliebt Guttenberg hier ist, obwohl er bewiesen hat, dass er inkompetent und darüber hinaus noch ein Betrüger ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Traumes: Zunehmende Armut wird das Kriminialitätsproblem nicht reduzieren und gerade den Republikanern fehlen jegliche Ansätze, um es zu lösen. (nicht, dass die Demokraten unbedingt den Eindruck einer Lösung machen - aber eine Partei kann nur eine begrenzte Zeit mit der Forderung nach längeren Strafen überleben, wenn sie diese nicht finanzieren kann. Dasitzen und nichtstun wird entweder zu einer politischen Wende führen oder das Problem wird soweit exkalieren, dass man eben doch den Umschlag in Eigeninitiative auf der Straße hat)



Die Republikaner haben ihre zwei Ansätze:
Mehr Gefängnisse und Bewaffnung für alle, denn wenn jeder bewaffnet ist, kann jeder Verbrechen schneller und effektiver bekämpfen (Jop, viele denken so, vor allem im Süden wie Texas). 
Mehr Gefängnisse bringen mehr Einnahmen für die Firmen, die die Gefängnisse leiten und mehr Waffen sorgen für mehr Umsatz bei den Waffenherstellern, es ist also an alle gedacht, sogar an die Bestattungsunternehmen.


----------



## debalz (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



> Denk daran, wie beliebt Guttenberg hier ist, obwohl er bewiesen hat,  dass er inkompetent und darüber hinaus noch ein Betrüger ist.


dann ist er ja ins richtige Land gezogen

back to topic:

wir suchen ja nach Lösungsansätzen - was mir zu Europa einfällt: Das förderale Modell in Deutschland verhindert z.B. das Länder wie Saarland oder Bremen von Ratingagenturen abgestuft werden obwohl sie extrem hoch verschuldet sind weil sicher ist, dass über den Länderfinanzausgleich und den Bund deren Liquidität garantiert ist. Im Prinzip liegt imho hier ein Ansatz auch für Europa (Stichwort Eurobond) - auch wenn dazu noch einiges getan werden muss aber unser Land bestand die längste Zeit auch aus scheinbar unvereinbaren Kleinstaaten und nationalen Egoismen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



debalz schrieb:


> dann ist er ja ins richtige Land gezogen


 
Stimmt, er ist ja in die USA gezogen. 
Was macht er denn da, Ron Paul fragen, wie er es besser machen muss?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mehr Gefängnisse und Bewaffnung für alle, denn wenn jeder bewaffnet ist, kann jeder Verbrechen schneller und effektiver bekämpfen (Jop, viele denken so, vor allem im Süden wie Texas).


 Richtig. Diese Theorie ist ja im Süden extrem verbreitet, gibt ja inzwischen Leute die z.B. lokale Verboten auf Uni-Gelände schon per Gericht ham verbieten lassen. Wobei sich dann natürlich die Frage stellt wen die Polizei festnimmt (oder gar auf wen sie schießt), wenn sie zu einem Amoklauf gerufen werden und da stehen 20 Leute mit ner Knarre...



debalz schrieb:


> Im Prinzip liegt imho hier ein Ansatz auch für Europa (Stichwort Eurobond)


 Darauf wird es auf kurz oder lang hinauslaufen. Zu unserem aller Wohle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



debalz schrieb:


> wir suchen ja nach Lösungsansätzen - was mir zu Europa einfällt: Das förderale Modell in Deutschland verhindert z.B. das Länder wie Saarland oder Bremen von Ratingagenturen abgestuft werden obwohl sie extrem hoch verschuldet sind weil sicher ist, dass über den Länderfinanzausgleich und den Bund deren Liquidität garantiert ist. Im Prinzip liegt imho hier ein Ansatz auch für Europa (Stichwort Eurobond) - auch wenn dazu noch einiges getan werden muss aber unser Land bestand die längste Zeit auch aus scheinbar unvereinbaren Kleinstaaten und nationalen Egoismen...


 
Eine starke, übergeordnete Instanz wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht. Die Länder in Deutschland sind sich schon oft genug am zanken - dabei wird die Mehrheit der Entscheidungen und Finanzen auf Bundesebene geregelt. Auf EU-Ebene geht es immer ganz schnell um alles, weil es eben kein gemeinsamer Staat ist.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Republikaner haben ihre zwei Ansätze:
> Mehr Gefängnisse ...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> eine Partei kann nur eine begrenzte Zeit mit der Forderung nach längeren Strafen überleben, wenn sie diese nicht finanzieren kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> eine Partei kann nur eine begrenzte Zeit mit der Forderung nach längeren Strafen überleben, wenn sie diese nicht finanzieren kann



Deswegen werden die Gefängnisse auch privatisiert, dann finanzieren sie sich alleine durch die Auslastung mit Gefangenen. 
Um die Unterhaltung der staatlichen Gefängnisse zu finanzieren, werden die Sozialsystem abgeschafft (das wollen ja die Tea Party Leute) und dazu auch das Bildungssystem, es wird komplett privatisiert. Wer sich dann den Schulbesuch nicht mehr leisten kann, bekommt keine Schulbildung und hat daher Probleme einen gut bezahlten Job zu bekommen.
So ist gewährleistet, dass die wohlhabenden Menschen weiterhin unter sich bleiben. 

(Jop, ich hab, als ich dort gearbeitet habe, mit einigen Anhängern gesprochen. Und hier regen sich die Leute über die FDP auf... )


----------



## SL55 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar kannst du das nicht, in der Regel endet das im Bürgerkrieg. Aber die EU war ja auch nur dafür gedacht (anfangs), um einen weiteren Krieg innerhalb Europas zu verhindern. Arbeiten die Völker Europas wirtschaftlich zusammen, ist die Gefahr kleiner, dass einer benachteiligt wird und deswegen Streit anfängt.
> Dass bei der Einführung des Euros peinliche Fehler gemacht worden sind, ist ja kein großes Geheimnis, nur scheinen es mal wieder die Politiker nicht einsehen wollen und schlossern an einer Sache herum, die zum Scheitern verdammt ist. Man sollte das System grundlegend ändern aber wie immer.... kein Staat will auf nationale Souveränität und regionale Macht verzichten.


 
Nun ja, mein Professor für politische Bildung sagt immer wieder gerne: "Politik ist eine Machtfrage!" und "Politik ist Kuhhandel!". Man kann das so zu 100% unterschreiben, aber wo (in der Privatwirtschaft) ist das nicht? Das Problem ist weniger dass die Staatsoberhäupter (für die wär ja sicher dann ein Platz im neuen Überstaat) bzw. deren Führungen nicht auf Souveränität verzichten wollen, das Problem ist viel mehr dass das nicht innenpolitisch durchsetzbar ist - wie möchtest du einem (konservativen) Franzosen eintrichtern dass er zukünftig im gleichen Staat lebt wie seine Erzfeinde aus Deutschland oder Großbritannien? Da würden dann die Leute (und vorallem die "Qualitäts-"medien würden Rebellieren und damit die Leute mobilisieren  ) wirklich auf die Straße gehen. Dass ist auf alle Fälle keine Option für die nächsten Jahr(zehnt)e. Wobei es kann ja alles auch schnell gehen... Nun ja, wie dem auch sei, ein europäischer Überstaat wäre natürlich eine interessante Option, vorallem dann kann man nichtmehr auf die "böse böse EU die uns Steuerzahlern das Geld wegnimmt" hingehaut werden, sondern man muss (wie jetzt ja auch  ) auf die Staatsoberhäupter wieder direkt hinhauen. Kaum ein Vielvölkerstaat hat es bis in die heutige Zeit zu überstehen geschafft (Österreich-Ungarn, Jugoslawien, Sowjetunion, Osmanisches Reich, ...), da die Interessen und Konkurrenz der einzelnen Völker einfach viel zu verschieden sind. Darum wirds auch keinen europäischen Überstaat geben, auch wenn WIR (Europäer) damit ernster auf der Landkarte genommen werden würden.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Kaum ein Vielvölkerstaat hat es bis in die heutige Zeit zu überstehen geschafft (Österreich-Ungarn, Jugoslawien, Sowjetunion, Osmanisches Reich, ...), da die Interessen und Konkurrenz der einzelnen Völker einfach viel zu verschieden sind.


 
Letztendlich kannst du einen Vielvölkerstaat nur durch Gewalt und Einschüchterung kontrollieren, einen demokratischen Vielvölkerstaat ist schwerer umzusetzen. Der Vorteil in Europa ist aber, dass die Kulturen recht ähnlich sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Man darf dabei auch nicht vergessen, wieviel eigentlich schon zentral abgesprochen wird. In einem doch recht ansehnlichen Teil von Bereichen geben EU-weite Vorgaben den Ton an. Das Problem ist, wie damit umgegangen wird - vor allem, wie man es gegenüber den Wählern kommuniziert:
Anstatt eine möglichst einheitliche Umsetzung der Vorgaben EU-weit anzustreben (als Vorstufe zu einer direkten EU-weiten Gesetzgebung), versucht jede Regierung, die Vorgaben bis zum geht nicht mehr zu strecken und dem Bürger als eigene Leistung zu verkaufen. Das Ergebniss sind Regelungen, die gesamtgesellschaftlich vermutlich sogar schlechter als eine einheitliche sind, womit die Landespolitiker aber ihren Einsatz demonstriert haben. Ausgenommen von diesem Prinzip ausschließlich Regelungen, die so oder so der Mehrheit der Wähler nicht schmecken. Z.B. wenn Subventionen verboten werden,... . Das ist der einzige Punkt, wo Landespolitiker von sich aus mit dem Finger auf Brüssel zeigen und die Verantwortung allein dort sehen.
Ergebniss: Eine Bevölkerung, für die "EU" ausschließlich negativ besetzt ist und ein europäische Politik, ein schlecht verbundener Flickenteppich von Einzelregelungen ist.

Deswegen war es imho auch vollkommen schwachsinnig, einen grenzenlosen Wirtschafts- und Währungsraum zu schaffen. Bevor man Grenzen niederreißt, sollte man tunlichst sicherstellen, dass auf beiden Seiten alles gleich ist. Sonst kommt es zu Ausgleichsbewegungen, von denen vor allem die profitieren, die schnell und in großem Maßstab reagieren können - also im Kapitalismus diejenigen mit genügen mobilisierbaren Kapital. Das ganze letztlich zu lasten derjenigen, die diese Flexibilität nicht haben - z.B. Arbeitnehmer.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen werden die Gefängnisse auch privatisiert, dann finanzieren sie sich alleine durch die Auslastung mit Gefangenen.


 
 Finanziert werden müssen sie wohl weiterhin vom Staat, denn "Gefangene" generieren doch relativ wenig Werte, auch nicht bei 110%iger Auslastung. Und genau das klappt -Privatisierung hin oder her- nicht, wie Kalifornien seit Jahren eindeutig beweist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen war es imho auch vollkommen schwachsinnig, einen grenzenlosen Wirtschafts- und Währungsraum zu schaffen. Bevor man Grenzen niederreißt, sollte man tunlichst sicherstellen, dass auf beiden Seiten alles gleich ist.
> Finanziert werden müssen sie wohl weiterhin vom Staat, denn "Gefangene" generieren doch relativ wenig Werte, auch nicht bei 110%iger Auslastung. Und genau das klappt -Privatisierung hin oder her- nicht, wie Kalifornien seit Jahren eindeutig beweist.


 
Du ahnst gar nicht, wie viele Gefängnisse privat geführt werden und deren Gefangenen dann noch für einfachste Jobs herangezogen werden.
Klar, dass der Staat erst mal kräftig draufzahlt, letztendlich ist er aber auch selbst daran Schuld, wer Eingliederungsmaßnahmen für Ex Knackis streicht und dafür mehr Gefängnisse baut (wie die Republikaner unter Bush) und diese dann komplett privatisiert, darf sich nicht wundern, dass das alles nach hinten los geht.
Aber so weit denken die Republikaner einfach nicht, daher greift hier Schritt zwei: die totale Bewaffnung (einige Republikaner sind ja auch dafür, dass alle Arten von Waffensystem frei auf den Markt verfügbar sein sollten, inklusive Atomwaffen). Wenn jeder bewaffnet ist, werden Verbrecher sofort erschossen und es gibt weder Gerichtsverhandlungen noch Gefängnisaufenthalte.
(dass die nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haben, sollte hierbei klar sein, aber das sind in der Tat die Ansichten einiger Republikaner und darunter eben auch Leute, die ins Weiße Haus wollen)


*Update:*

Italien und Spanien geraten nun unter Druck
Jetzt hat es Italien und Spanien erwischt. Beide Länder müssen inzwischen mehr Zinsen für Kredite bezahlen.
Der Präsident der EU-Kommission, Barroso, erklärte, dass er die gestiegenen Zinsen nicht nachvollziehen kann, da beide Länder inzwischen gut aufgestellt sind.
BARROSO BESORGT üBER ZINSANSTIEG FüR ITALIEN UND SPANIEN
Schatzmeister Giulio Tremonti: Italien spielt Politiktheater am Rande des Abgrunds - Europas Schuldenkrise - Wirtschaft - FAZ.NET


----------



## Icejester (3. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Vorteil in Europa ist aber, dass die Kulturen recht ähnlich sind.


 
Das ist wohl relativ. Ich habe die Kulturen, abgesehen von Österreich und der Schweiz, immer als extrem unterschiedlich empfunden. Und mir ist auch schleierhaft, was ein Franzose mit einem Polen,  ein Däne mit einem Spanier oder ein Deutscher mit einem Rumänen gemeinsam haben sollten. Das hat mir noch nie jemand erklären können.  Kultur ist unendlich viel mehr, als nur zufällig auf demselben Kontinent zu sitzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wenn ich mit Franzosen rede, haben sie die gleichen Vorstellungen wie ich auch. Selbst Russen denken ähnlich. Aber wenn ich mal mit einem Japaner rede.. oder gar mit einem Amerikaner, da sind die Unterschiede doch sehr deutlich.


----------



## Icejester (3. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Komisch, daß Du ausgerechnet Amerikaner und Japaner als Beispiel wählst. Abgesehen von Engländern sind das nämlich diejenigen, denen ich mich selbst am meisten verbunden fühle und mit denen ich mich auch immer bei der persönlichen Begegnung in der Regel allerbestens verstehe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Dann redest du scheinbar mit anderen Amerikanern als ich. 
Ich habe letztens, als ich da war, mit Tea Party Anhängern geredet und was die für einen Müll reden, ist schon nicht mehr auszuhalten.
Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie man den Klimawandel ablehnen kann, Umweltschutz abschaffen möchte und das Sozial- und Bildungssystem abschaffen will.


----------



## RedC (4. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Weis nicht ob es in den 19 seiten schonmal erwähnt wurde:
Sehr interessanter Blog zu diesem wie auch anderer Themen über die nicht öffentlich berichtet wird...

Alles Schall und Rauch


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Hmm.. die Verschwörungsseite wieder....  ich glaube, ich kenne da einen Moderator, der die Seite richtig klasse findet.


----------



## debalz (4. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



> Komisch, daß Du ausgerechnet Amerikaner und Japaner als Beispiel wählst.  Abgesehen von Engländern sind das nämlich diejenigen, denen ich mich  selbst am meisten verbunden fühle und mit denen ich mich auch immer bei  der persönlichen Begegnung in der Regel allerbestens verstehe.


darf man frage was du für ein Landsmann bist? Ich (RheinHesse) habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass gerade US-Amerikaner und Japaner mir sozial/ alltagskulturell die mit am fremdesten Menschen waren mit denen ich zu tun hatte. Da hats zwischenmenschlich ganz schön gefröstelt! aber das sind natürlich nur ganz persönliche Erfahrungen, die allerdings schon von einigen Bekannten geteilt wurden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



RedC schrieb:


> Weis nicht ob es in den 19 seiten schonmal erwähnt wurde:
> Sehr interessanter Blog zu diesem wie auch anderer Themen über die nicht öffentlich berichtet wird...
> 
> Alles Schall und Rauch


 

Abgesehen davon, dass Verschwörungstheorien hier unerwünscht sind (und trotz einer vielzahl von Nennungen hat ASuR hier bislang zu keinem Thema irgendetwas seriöse/haltbares beitragen können), weise ich bei der Gelgenheit daraufhin, dass Werbung (z.B. pauschale Links zu irgendwelchen Seiten, ohne das ein Themenbezug besteht) und Spam (z.B. Beiträge, die keinen Bezug zur vorrangehenden Diskussion haben und belegen, dass man nicht einmal versucht hat, diese überhaupt zu lesen) in den Forenregeln verboten werden.

@debalz: Das gilt übrigens auch für Offtopic und Meldungen, die sich ausschließlich an eine Person richten


----------



## DarthLAX (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

kabbelt euch....man ey (sorry, aber moderatoren sind IMHO schön und gut, aber mutiert bitte nicht zu foren-polizisten, die bei jedem i-tüpfelchen gleich mosern und am ende noch 100%-tige rechtschreibung und groß und klein schreibe fordern....)

zurück zum thema:

ich schlage vor, das alle - politiker (nen manager kann man weniger leicht haftbar machen IMHO) - die schuld an der misere sind (also auch die die mit dieser ganzen schuldenmacherei angefangen haben) zur rechenschaft zieht (wird sich schon was finden was man denen anhängen kann, gibt es nicht einen straftatbestand, wenn man dem allgemeinwohl bzw. dem staat schadet?) und deren gelder (konten, pensionen) und sonstigen besitz einzieht und zur sanierung verwendet.

wenn wer sagt: nicht durchsetzbar - sicher, im augenblick noch, aber wenn germany mal pleite sein sollte, dann hoffe ich, das diese subjekte die ersten sind, die den zorn des volkes zu spüren bekommen.

mfg LAX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> kabbelt euch....man ey (sorry, aber moderatoren sind IMHO schön und gut, aber mutiert bitte nicht zu foren-polizisten, die bei jedem i-tüpfelchen gleich mosern und am ende noch 100%-tige rechtschreibung und groß und klein schreibe fordern....)



Zitat Forenregeln:
_Grundsätzlich gilt: Forensprache ist Deutsch. Das schließt deutsche Rechtschreibung mit ein._





> ich schlage vor, das alle - politiker (nen manager kann man weniger leicht haftbar machen IMHO) - die schuld an der misere sind (also auch die die mit dieser ganzen schuldenmacherei angefangen haben) zur rechenschaft zieht (wird sich schon was finden was man denen anhängen kann, gibt es nicht einen straftatbestand, wenn man dem allgemeinwohl bzw. dem staat schadet?) und deren gelder (konten, pensionen) und sonstigen besitz einzieht und zur sanierung verwendet.



Von so einem Straftatbestand wüsste ich nichts. Wäre auch arg willkürlich, denn sehr vieles schadet in irgend einer Weise dem Allgemeinwohl. Politiker genießen zudem in Bezug auf ihre Arbeit ohnehin in weiten Teilen Immunität - denn sonst könnten die Richter die Gesetzgebung beeinflussen oder folgende Politiker könnten gehenden gezielt schaden.
Die einzige Abrechnung, die i.d.R. vorgesehen ist, sind die Wahlentscheidungen der Bürger. Solange Parteien, die in nenneswerten Umfange an der Misere beiteiligt waren, weiterhin >60% der Stimmen auf sich vereinigen, muss man wohl davon ausgehen, dass der Wähler diese Misere will.

Verklagen kann man Politiker afaik nur, wenn sie Grundrechte verletzten oder wenn sie ihr Amt missbrauchen.
Davon abgesehen:
Selbst hochrangigste Politiker verdienen in ihrerer Amtszeit vielleicht ein paar 100.000 €. Mit Zuverdiensten aus der Wirtschaft mögen einige in den Millionenbereich vordringen. Aber da sie ja auch sowas wie einen Lebensunterhalt davon finanzieren, hättest du es vermutlich schwer, europaweit genug (moralisch) "schuldige" Politiker zusammen zu bekommen, um auch nur eine Milliarde an Privatvermögen zusammenzutragen. Einfluss auf die Krise hätte das somit gar nicht. Der einzige positive Effekt von Maßnahmen gegenüber Politikern könnte eine Abschreckung gegen weitere Fehlentscheidungen sein. Aber da nur die wenigsten Politiker mit Absicht Fehler machen, würde ich mir davon eher noch nachteilige Folgen erhoffen, weil intelligente Leute dann endgültig keine Lust mehr auf den Job haben.


----------



## SL55 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Indem man Politikergehälter und/oder Pensionen einbehält kann man keinen Staatshaushalt sanieren. Interessanter wirds erst wenn man ein paar tausend Beamte streichen könnte, dann sind das Sicher 3 stellige Millionenbeträge die man in der Verwaltung spart.

Ich kann jetzt nur für Österreich sprechen, aber da ist vorallem das Beamtensystem völlig überladen. Nur das Problem ist du kannst die Beamten nicht einfach rauswerfen. Mit Frühpensionierungen hatt man dann wieder das Problem von hohen laufenden Kosten. Ich finde ein Staat sollte so wie ein Unternehmen agieren dürfen in diesem Bereich um einfach Stellen streichen zu dürfen...

Irgendwer ist immer der Leidtragende! Wenn wir es jedem einzelnen Recht machen wollen, würden wir uns ewig im Kreis drehen...

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Staat sollte so wie ein Unternehmen agieren dürfen in diesem Bereich um einfach Stellen streichen zu dürfen...


 
Das hat Ronald Reagan in den 80ern mit den USA gemacht und das Ende vom Lied war eine deutlicher Anstieg der Armut, höhere Kriminalitätsraten, ein gigantischer Schuldenberg, die "Entfremdung" der Reichen von der Mittelschicht, der Wegfall der Industrie und die Zerschlagung des Einflusses der Gewerkschaften.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur für Österreich sprechen, aber da ist vorallem das Beamtensystem völlig überladen. Nur das Problem ist du kannst die Beamten nicht einfach rauswerfen. Mit Frühpensionierungen hatt man dann wieder das Problem von hohen laufenden Kosten. Ich finde ein Staat sollte so wie ein Unternehmen agieren dürfen in diesem Bereich um einfach Stellen streichen zu dürfen...



Selbst höchstrangige Beamte sollten (selbst in Griechenland  ) keine 100.000 € im Jahr verdienen. Wenn man im Schnitt (und man kann nunmal nicht nur höchstrangige feuern) 30.000 € pro Beamten hat, wird das viel sein. Wenn du da höhere dreistellige Millionenbeträge einsparen wolltest (=etwas, dass sich im Gesamthaushalt bemerkbar machen könnte), müsstest du 20000-30000 Leute feuern. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass selbst Beamte manchmal ein bißchen Arbeit abwickeln, wäre das auch ein heftiger Schlag ins Sozialsystem und, wenn es konzentriert auftritt (Hauptstadt?) beim Einzelhandel.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass selbst Beamte manchmal ein bißchen Arbeit abwickeln, wäre das auch ein heftiger Schlag ins Sozialsystem und, wenn es konzentriert auftritt (Hauptstadt?) beim Einzelhandel.


 Sind Polizisten, Feuerwehrmänner & Co in Griechenland verbeamtet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Polizisten afaik überall, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Polizisten afaik überall, oder?


 
In den USA sind Polizisten und Feuerwehrleute nur Angestellt, mehr nicht. Sie können, wie jeder andere auch, sofort gefeuert werden.

Bei Beamten hast du halt das Problem, dass du sie ja eigentlich nicht feuern kannst, du kannst sie nur versetzen oder in den Ruhestand schicken. Beides ist mit Ausgaben verbunden. Nur weil du Beamtenstellen streichst, sparst du also kein Geld.
Anders sieht das bei Angestellten aus, hier ist mehr "Potenzial" drin.


----------



## Icejester (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In den USA sind Polizisten und Feuerwehrleute nur Angestellt, mehr nicht. Sie können, wie jeder andere auch, sofort gefeuert werden.


 
Das ist ein großer Trugschluß. Polizisten in den USA sind selbstverständlich Beamte. Das amerikanische Beamtenrecht funktioniert nur deutlich anders als unseres, weshalb sie nach unserem Dafürhalten gerne mal als Angestellte betrachtet werden. Die Beamtenquote bzw. die Quote der "Personen im Staatsdienst" ist in den USA übrigens überraschenderweise weitaus höher als bei uns. 2002 waren 15,7 % aller Beschäftigten in den USA im Staatsdienst, in Deutschland nur 11,1 % (OECD, 2003). Das hat sich in den letzten Jahren aber im großen und ganzen wohl nicht geändert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Du kannst deutsche Beamte nicht mit US Beamten vergleichen, was bei denen als Beamter durchgeht ist bei uns nur ein Angestellter. Und da ich den Vergleich heranziehe, kann ich auch ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass US Polizisten in meinen Augen nur Angestellte und keine Beamte sind.
Was ein Amerikaner über einen deutschen Beamten denkt weiß ich so nicht, aber ich denke, diese Art des Beamtentums kennen die nicht mal.


----------



## Icejester (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Nichts anderes sagte ich ja. Aber Pensionsansprüche haben die auch. Siehe hier: Federal Employees Retirement System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Von der Berechnung her ist das sogar im Einzelfall etwas großzügiger als das deutsche System.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Nichts anderes sagte ich ja.


 
Hab ich schon verstanden aber nach meinem "Beamtenempfinden" sind US Polizisten nun mal keine Beamten, auch wenn du das vielleicht anders siehst.


----------



## Icejester (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ach so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wir scheinen halt etwas anderes unter "Beamten" zu verstehen, mir geht es um die Sicherheit in dem Job, dass du eben nicht einfach gefeuert werden kannst und einen US Polizisten kannst du zwar "Officer " nennen, aber das macht ihn trotzdem nicht zum Beamten.

Aber jetzt wieder zurück zur Krise. 
Mich wundert, dass du noch gar nichts Direktes zum Kompromiss in den USA gesagt hast.


----------



## Icejester (6. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich jetzt? Nun. Was soll ich zum Kompromiss schon sagen? Sicherlich ist die Situation nicht optimal, aber das Land muß ja letztendlich handlungsfähig bleiben und der soziale Frieden muß auch irgendwie gewahrt werden. Bei den USA wäre mir jetzt auf Anhieb nicht klar, an welcher Stelle sie ihre Ausgaben von jetzt auf gleich dramatisch zurückfahren könnten. Ich glaube, die sind da zum Teil auch selbst ratlos. Man muß mal abwarten, wie sich die Situation jetzt entwickelt.

Persönlich halte ich es grundsätzlich nicht für eine gute Idee, unsolide zu wirtschaften und immer mehr Schulden aufzunehmen. Das kann einfach nicht ewig gutgehen, weder für Privatpersonen noch für andere Akteure. Andererseits muß der Staat erstmal seinen kurzfristigen Zahlungsverpflichtungen nachkommen. Vor diesem Hintergrund glaube ich, daß die USA da tatsächlich eine gangbare Lösung gefunden haben. Und anders als europäische Staaten können die USA zur Not immer noch über ihre Geldpolitik gegensteuern.


----------



## SL55 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Gibt neuigkeiten:

Die Bonität der USA wurden von den Säcken (sorry) von S&P heruntergestuft: von AAA auf AA+...

Die anderen zwei Agenturen belassen vorerst ihre Bewertung, die US Regierung kritisiert S&P und wirft ihnen einen Berechnungsfeheler vor.

MfG


----------



## flankendiskriminator (6. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Die anderen zwei Agenturen belassen vorerst ihre Bewertung, die US Regierung kritisiert S&P und wirft ihnen einen Berechnungsfeheler vor.


 Und das Geschrei ist groß nach Entmachtung der Ratingagenturen - weil das ja ein viel zu mächtiger Eingriff in die Weltwirtschaft ist 

Warum hat man dann Ratingagenturen, wenn sie nicht das tun dürfen, wofür sie da sind? Und warum hat das bei der Runterstufung von Griechenland noch keinen interessiert?


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Bei Griechenland haben ja auch einige europäische Politiker über die Ratingagenturen geschimpft. Das Problem ist nur, daß die Ratingagenturen ja nicht der Politik, sondern dem Markt verpflichtet sind. Sie liefern lediglich einen Indikator, wie sicher gewisse Anlagen sind. Jetzt über die Ratingagenturen zu schimpfen, ist in etwa so schlau, wie über Nachrichtenagenturen zu schimpfen, wenn sie darüber berichten, daß irgendwo was schlimmes passiert ist. Sie sind ja lediglich Überbringer der Nachricht, nicht der Auslöser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

die Rating Agenturen haben aber einen größeren Einfluss als eine Nachrichtenagentur und wenn eine Agentur ein Land herunterstuft, andere das aber nicht machen, wieso sollte man sich dann ausgerechnet an die eine Agentur halte und nicht eher das beachten, was alle anderen sagen?


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Es gibt ja nur drei, die irgendwie wichtig sind. Das sind Standard & Poor's, Fitch und Moody's. Und außerdem muß ein Land seine Kreditwürdigkeit ja nicht bewerten lassen. Es ist ja nicht so, als gingen diese Agenturen hin und würden alles und jeden bewerten, was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen ist. Denen muß ja schon jemand einen Auftrag erteilen und dafür auch zahlen, denn von Luft und Liebe können die da leider auch nicht arbeiten. Allerdings ist es fraglich, ob ein Land oder auch eine Firma sonderlich viele Interessenten für Anleihen findet, wenn kein unabhängiges Gutachten bezüglich der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit vorliegt.

Abgesehen davon bleibt es ja jedem Investor freigestellt, das Rating der einen oder der anderen Agentur schwerer in seinen persönlichen Entscheidungen zu gewichten.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (8. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nur drei, die irgendwie wichtig sind. Das sind Standard & Poor's, Fitch und Moody's. Und außerdem muß ein Land seine Kreditwürdigkeit ja nicht bewerten lassen. Es ist ja nicht so, als gingen diese Agenturen hin und würden alles und jeden bewerten, was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen ist. Denen muß ja schon jemand einen Auftrag erteilen und dafür auch zahlen, denn von Luft und Liebe können die da leider auch nicht arbeiten. Allerdings ist es fraglich, ob ein Land oder auch eine Firma sonderlich viele Interessenten für Anleihen findet, wenn kein unabhängiges Gutachten bezüglich der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit vorliegt.


 Die Bewertung ist vielerorts gesetzliche Pflicht, mit wollen hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Supeq (8. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Finanzkonstrukt ist, dass es bald zusammenbrechen wird. 
Spätestens 2020 , höchstwahrscheinlich sogar früher, wird die Inflation immer stärker zunehmen, bis schließlich ein Brot tausende von Euros (bzw der zukünftigen Währung) kosten wird. Wie immer, trifft diese Entwicklung die Ärmsten zuerst, wir in Deutschland können uns noch glücklich schätzen aber früher oder später wird auch uns die Krise erfassen. Daher kann ich jedem nur den Rat geben, zu konsumieren und keine Bargeldreserven zu horten, und nein, auch Gold ist nicht wirklich sicher, denn im Falle der totalen Krise kann man kein Gold essen ... alle werden es verkaufen (wollen), und dadurch wird der Preis sinken. Ein Teufelskreis !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die Rating Agenturen haben aber einen größeren Einfluss als eine Nachrichtenagentur und wenn eine Agentur ein Land herunterstuft, andere das aber nicht machen, wieso sollte man sich dann ausgerechnet an die eine Agentur halte und nicht eher das beachten, was alle anderen sagen?



Weil man Vorsichtig ist?
Wenn man sich die Schuldenentwicklung von Staaten die letzten 50 bis 100 Jahre anguckt, dann muss man ganz ehrlich sagen: Es ist nicht wirklich eine neue Erkenntniss, dass sie allesamt unfähig sind, ihre Schulden zurückzuhalen oder auch nur ihr Verschuldungsniveau zu halten. Dass die Agenturen jetzt mal die Bewertungen senken, ist imho eher eine Angleichung an die Realität - die Ratings waren lange Zeit viel zu gut und nur weil sie das waren und somit leicht neue Kredite zur Finanzierung der alten aufgenommen werden konnten, gab es bislang noch keine Ausfälle.




flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Die Bewertung ist vielerorts gesetzliche Pflicht, mit wollen hat das nix zu tun.


 
Und selbst wenn sie staatlich nicht vorgeschrieben wäre: Sie liegt im Interesse der Anleger - und damit gänzlich außerhalb des Einflussbereiches des bewerteten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil man Vorsichtig ist?
> Wenn man sich die Schuldenentwicklung von Staaten die letzten 50 bis 100 Jahre anguckt, dann muss man ganz ehrlich sagen: Es ist nicht wirklich eine neue Erkenntniss, dass sie allesamt unfähig sind, ihre Schulden zurückzuhalen oder auch nur ihr Verschuldungsniveau zu halten. Dass die Agenturen jetzt mal die Bewertungen senken, ist imho eher eine Angleichung an die Realität - die Ratings waren lange Zeit viel zu gut und nur weil sie das waren und somit leicht neue Kredite zur Finanzierung der alten aufgenommen werden konnten, gab es bislang noch keine Ausfälle.


 
Dann könnte man bei allen westlichen Ländern die Ratings senken oder glaubt wirklich jemand daran, dass die Schulden irgendwann mal getilgt werden?


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Es kommt ja nicht darauf an, daß alle Schulden getilgt werden, sondern daß Staatsanleihen am Ende ihrer Laufzeit wieder zurückgekauft werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Es kommt ja nicht darauf an, daß alle Schulden getilgt werden, sondern daß Staatsanleihen am Ende ihrer Laufzeit wieder zurückgekauft werden.


 
Solange man aber neue Schulden aufnimmt, um die alten Anleihen aufzukaufen, ist das nur aufgeschoben, mehr nicht. Es ändert am grundsätzlichen System nichts, dass der Staat mehr Geld ausgibt, als er einnimmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann könnte man bei allen westlichen Ländern die Ratings senken oder glaubt wirklich jemand daran, dass die Schulden irgendwann mal getilgt werden?



Jup.
Und was glaubst du, wie eine Liste am Ende aussieht, die mit "Island Irland Griechenland Portugal Spanien USA Italien" beginnt, wenn man sie nach gleichem Schema fortsetzt?

Die Kreditvergabe an überschuldete Staaten ist letztlich eine Spekulation, auf die Dummheit von Leuten, wie man selbst: Wenn es ein paar Jahre später immer noch Leute gibt, die das gleiche Wagniss eingehen, bekommt man sein Geld mit Gewinn zurück. Wenn die Leute zwischendurch zu dem Schluss gekommen sind, dass ihnen dieses Prinzip zu riskant ist, dann verliert man sein Geld.
Und genau das scheinen zunehmend mehr Spekulanten dieser Tage zu realisieren. Und machen wir uns nicht vor: Eine Zahlungsunfähigkeit oder Hyperinflation zu deren Vermeidung in den USA würde die Weltwirtschaft in einen Zustand bringen, in dem alle Länder auf der Liste landen. Das gleiche in einem Euro-Land würde den Rest der Eurozone in den Abgrund stürzen. Der Ausschluss oder Austritt eines Risikostaates aus der Eurozone würde die Kreditwürdigkeit von 50% der EU-Staaten soweit senken, dass sie auch nicht mehr zu retten wären - und ein Zahlungsfähigkeit in 50% der EU-Staaten würde die europäische und in Folge die Weltwirtschaft in einen Zustand bringen, in dem alle Länder auf der Liste landen.

Mein Fazit: Ausgezockt. Wenn man so weitermacht, wie bisher, wird sich die Liste füllen. Ich bin gespannt, wie die Politik damit umgehen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Was mich daran immer stört ist der virtuelle Wert. Es geht ja nicht um greifbare Werte, die die Börse schafft. Wie war das noch mal (habs vergessen)? Das Verhältnis von wirtschaftlicher Steigerung bei realen Werten im Vergleich zur Steigerung der virtuellen Werten an Börsen? (Hab jetzt auch keine Lust mehr danach zu suchen, mache ich vielleicht später, hau mich eh gleich weg)
Diese virtuellen Werte haben eine sehr kleine Minderheit sehr reicht gemacht und die große Mehrheit angelockt durch Geldvermehrung ebenfalls reicht zu werden. Jetzt haben alle Leute Staatsanleihen gekauft, alle haben ihre Immobilien mit Krediten belastet, ihre Kreditkarten belastet und auch noch das Sparbuch verpfändet und es dauert nicht mehr lange, bis auch die USA erkennen (müssen), dass mit mehr Geld drucken das Problem nicht verschwindet (die Chinesen beschweren sich ja auch schon, dass sie durch die Herabstufung der USA 10 Milliarden Dollar pro Tag verlieren).
Es ist also die logische Überlegung, dass der unkontrollierte Kapitalismus gescheitert ist, das Dilemma ist, dass es eben noch nicht alle erkennen (zumindest nicht die, die in den Führungsämtern der Politik und Wirtschaft stecken).
Also sollte man zu einer Wirtschaft zurück finden, die greifbare Werte stärkt und virtuelle Werte nicht überbewertet.

Ich hab da ein Wirtschaftskonzept entwickelt..


----------



## flankendiskriminator (9. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was mich daran immer stört ist der virtuelle Wert. Es geht ja nicht um greifbare Werte, die die Börse schafft. Wie war das noch mal (habs vergessen)? Das Verhältnis von wirtschaftlicher Steigerung bei realen Werten im Vergleich zur Steigerung der virtuellen Werten an Börsen? (Hab jetzt auch keine Lust mehr danach zu suchen, mache ich vielleicht später, hau mich eh gleich weg)


 Ganz einfach:

Wir nehmen einen Fabrikbesitzer, der irgendwas herstellt. Sagen wir mal Pupskissen. Dazu braucht er ne Fabrik, Maschinen, Arbeiter und Rohmaterialen. All das muss er erstmal finanzieren. Dann verkauft er die fertigen Pupskissen für einen Preis der (hoffentlich) höher ist als das, was er bezahlt hat und verdient damit. Da ist jetzt erstmal nur Geld von A nach B nach C und zurück geflossen (Kreislauf halt), aber es ist ein Mehrwert für die Volkswirtschaft entstanden - das Pupskissen. Das heißt selbst wenn der Fabrikbesitzer nachher steinreich ist, hat die gesamte Volkswirtschaft dennoch davon profitiert, weil sie mehr Vermögen hat.

Jetzt haben wir aber einen HedgeFonds-Besitzer. Der kauft Staatsanleihen, Aktien, whatever, aber nur kurzfristig. In dieser kurzfristigen Zeit können die betreffenden Firmen/Staaten gar nicht viel mehr Wert werden (im Sinne von Sachwert), nur die Aktien/Anleihen werden mehr wert. Das ganze macht er im großen Stil und wird (wie der Fabrikchef) steinreich. Nur im Gegensatz zu dem ist sein Reichtum nicht im Volksvermögen spürbar, weil nicht vorhanden. Er hat im Gegenteil dem Volksvermögen Geld entzogen.

Das wirkliche Problem beginnt jetzt in dem Moment, in dem es unsere Politik weltweit geschafft haben es der Finanzwirtschaft so einfach zu machen (was Haftung, Auflagen und andere gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen angeht) extrem viel Rendite zu erwirtschaften (verglichen mit der produzierenden Industrie), dass es lohnender war in die Finanzwelt zu investieren als in eine Industrie. Mit dem oben genannten Unterschied.

Wir MÜSSEN die Finanzwelt radikal verändern und einschnüren, anders geht es doch gar nichts. Eigentlich hätten wir das schon längst nach der Finanzkrise tun müssen, schon da war doch klar ersichtlich, dass ein frei handelnder Finanzmarkt nichts gutes bedeutet (zumindest für die 99,99% Mehrheit der Menschen). Jetzt zahlen wir die Zeche auch dafür, weil Frau Dr. M. den Ackermann lieber seine Geburtstagsfeier bezahlt anstelle mal zu schauen, das er uns nicht noch mehr verarscht.


----------



## Supeq (9. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist also die logische Überlegung, dass der unkontrollierte Kapitalismus gescheitert ist, das Dilemma ist, dass es eben noch nicht alle erkennen (zumindest nicht die, die in den Führungsämtern der Politik und Wirtschaft stecken).


 
Erkannt haben das die Leute in den Führungsämtern schon, denn das was grade schief läuft kann jeder BWL/VWL 1.Semesterstudent nachvollziehen! Das Problem ist, dass genau DAS die Leute sind, die immernoch vom unkontrollierten Kapitalismus profitieren, und solange das so ist werden sie einen Teufel tun irgendetwas am System zu ändern.

Ich sehe das Dilemma im Mangel an Alternativen, denn Kommunismus/Sozialismus ist in einem freiheitlichen demokratischen Staat nicht durchzusetzen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. August 2011)

Philipp der Schöne hatte damals ne funktionierende Lösung für sein Schulden Problem 
Mag zwar nicht demokratisch sein, löst aber zumindest einen Teil des Problems


----------



## sfc (9. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Der grenzenlose Wohlstand auf Pump betrifft keinesfalls nur "die" Reichen. Deutschland etwa macht seit 1970 kontinuierlich Schulden. Vieles davon wurde benutzt, um Wahlgeschenke zu finanzieren. Alleine der Zuschuss zur Rentenkassen, die sich eigentlich nur durch Beiträge finanzieren sollte, beträgt derzeit 80 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr. Würde man den abschaffen, müsse D von einem Tag auf den anderen keine neuen Schulden mehr aufnahmen und könnte bequem mit der Rückzahlung beginnen. Ich frage mich, wie viel Geld wir da noch reinpumpen, wenn erst mal die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge in Rente gehen. 
Ich kann auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum sich alle über sinkenden Wohlstand aufregen. Wir erleben derzeit, dass sich die halbe Welt entwickelt. Warum sollten wir so reich bleiben, wenn wir immer mehr Waren und Dienstleistungen aus dem Ausland beziehen? Rohstoffe werden auch nicht nur wegen niederträchtiger Spekulaten teurer. Es gibt schlicht immer mehr Menschen, die nach Rohstoffen verlangen, die zunehmend erschöpfen. Wer hier nach "Sozialismus" ruft, fordert nichts weiter als einen nationalen Sozialismus auf Kosten ärmerer Länder nach Vordbild des Imperialismus des 19. Jahrhunderts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wir MÜSSEN die Finanzwelt radikal verändern und einschnüren, anders geht es doch gar nichts. Eigentlich hätten wir das schon längst nach der Finanzkrise tun müssen, schon da war doch klar ersichtlich, dass ein frei handelnder Finanzmarkt nichts gutes bedeutet (zumindest für die 99,99% Mehrheit der Menschen). Jetzt zahlen wir die Zeche auch dafür, weil Frau Dr. M. den Ackermann lieber seine Geburtstagsfeier bezahlt anstelle mal zu schauen, das er uns nicht noch mehr verarscht.


 
Tja, aber wie willst du das machen? Denn gerade die, die einflussreich sind, verdienen daran und solange das der Fall ist, wird sich nichts daran ändern.


----------



## acc (9. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

wohin das ganze führt, kann man derzeit an london sehen. sind leider keine rosigen aussichten.


----------



## SL55 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> 
> Wir nehmen einen Fabrikbesitzer, der irgendwas herstellt. Sagen wir mal Pupskissen. Dazu braucht er ne Fabrik, Maschinen, Arbeiter und Rohmaterialen. All das muss er erstmal finanzieren. Dann verkauft er die fertigen Pupskissen für einen Preis der (hoffentlich) höher ist als das, was er bezahlt hat und verdient damit. Da ist jetzt erstmal nur Geld von A nach B nach C und zurück geflossen (Kreislauf halt), aber es ist ein Mehrwert für die Volkswirtschaft entstanden - das Pupskissen. Das heißt selbst wenn der Fabrikbesitzer nachher steinreich ist, hat die gesamte Volkswirtschaft dennoch davon profitiert, weil sie mehr Vermögen hat.
> 
> Jetzt haben wir aber einen HedgeFonds-Besitzer. Der kauft Staatsanleihen, Aktien, whatever, aber nur kurzfristig. In dieser kurzfristigen Zeit können die betreffenden Firmen/Staaten gar nicht viel mehr Wert werden (im Sinne von Sachwert), nur die Aktien/Anleihen werden mehr wert. Das ganze macht er im großen Stil und wird (wie der Fabrikchef) steinreich. Nur im Gegensatz zu dem ist sein Reichtum nicht im Volksvermögen spürbar, weil nicht vorhanden. Er hat im Gegenteil dem Volksvermögen Geld entzogen.



Öhm es ist in beiden Fällen nur eine Umschichtung von Geld passiert, im Fall 1. ist ein kleiner Teil der Kohle jedes Käufers in die Tasche des Fabriksbesitzers geflossen (allgemeinheit hat "drauf" gezahlt). Im 2. Fall ist mengenmäßig von einer Person (oder Firma) mehr Geld zu einer anderen Person (Firma) geflossen (die ihm den Fonds abkauft). Im Endeffekt ist alles nur eine Umschichtung des Geldes, Geld kann an den Börsen weder "geschaffen" noch "vernichtet" werden (kann man etwas mit Energie in der Physik vergleichen^^ - man kann sie nur umwandeln, aber nicht "aufbrauchen"). Die einzigen die die Geldmengen verändern können sind die Nationalbanken bzw. Staatsdruckerein. Darum finde ich es auch fahrlässig immer zu sprechen von z.b. "Milliardenverluste an den Börsen", die suggieren dem 0815 Durchschnittstypen ohne viel Backgroundwissen dass an den Börsen viel Geld vernichtet wurde - in wirklichkeit wurde es aber nur umgeschichtet. Der, der den Fonds dann kauft nachdem er in den Keller gerasselt ist, und danach wieder steigt, hat dann wieder Gewinn gemacht. Der, der den Fonds nach dem Crash verkauft, hat draufgezahlt. Böse wirds dann wenn man Geld umschichtet, das man eigentlich nicht hat (z.B. Aktien die man per Kredit gekauft hat, verlieren an Wert und werden unter Einkaufspreis verkauft), dann wird die Bank, deren Kunden, ... mit hineingezogen. Darum sollte man an der Börse immer nur mit Geld handeln, dass man nicht braucht! 

Oder ist an meiner Denkweise etwas falsch? 

MfG


----------



## flankendiskriminator (9. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Oder ist an meiner Denkweise etwas falsch?


 Ja, du ignorierst völlig den "Reichtum" der Volkswirtschaft, die dahinter steht. Geld ist kein Eigenzweck, Geld soll dazu dienen, dass wir unsere Waren besser handeln können. Das heißt das im Mittelpunkt stehende sollten unsere Waren sein, die wir kaufen, verkaufen, produzieren und vernichten und das Geld soll dafür nur Mitel zum Zweck sein.

Das Problem ist eben, dass die Börse heutzutage den "Wert" der bei ihr gehandelten Firmen und Waren eben genau NICHT mehr so repräsentiert, wie sie sein müssten. Heute z.B. ist der DAX zwischenzeitlich um 7% abgesackt - die Firmen die in diesem DAX repräsentiert sind, sind aber in diesem Zeitraum (sachlich gesehen) niemals 7% weniger wert geworden. Da ist keine Fabrik plötzlich verschwunden o.Ä.

Du sagst es ja auch sehr schön:
"Darum sollte man an der Börse immer nur mit Geld handeln, dass man nicht braucht!"

Aber genau das passiert eben NICHT, weil ich mit dem reinen Finanzhandel (also dem reinen verschieben von Geld von A nach B) mehr Rendite einfahre als mit der Produktion von Waren. Und das kann, nein, das darf nicht sein in einer Volkswirtschaft.

Wir gestehen der Finanzwelt eine Wichtigkeit zu, die sie in unserem System nicht verdient hat. Im Vordergrund muss die Industrie stehen, die Mehrwert schafft, die Finanzwelt darf maximal eine Nebenrolle spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Heute z.B. ist der DAX zwischenzeitlich um 7% abgesackt - die Firmen die in diesem DAX repräsentiert sind, sind aber in diesem Zeitraum (sachlich gesehen) niemals 7% weniger wert geworden. Da ist keine Fabrik plötzlich verschwunden o.Ä.


 
Eher das Gegenteil war, denn viele Autofirmen haben in den Tagen Rekordgewinne gemeldet und starke Umsatzanstiege, also sollte eigentlich der Kurs steigen.
Aber wie das eben auch bei den Rating Agenturen ist, so ist auch die Börse, sie spekuliert was sein könnte, bzw. eintreten kann, nicht was tatsächlich passiert.


----------



## Icejester (10. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Automobilwerte sind heute zum Teil ja auch kräftig gestiegen. Allen voran BMW mit 6,33%. Aber da der DAX eben - wie übrigens der Name schon sagt - ein Index ist, der über mehrere Werte gebildet wird, kann der Index durchaus fallen, wenn auch Einzelwerte zulegen. Abgesehen davon ist er heute ja nur um 0,1 % gefallen. Das ist ja nicht gerade viel.


----------



## DOTL (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Dazu kommt, dass die Index-Bildung nicht die materiellen Assets eines Unternehmens (Anlagen, etc.) abdeckt, sondern insbesondere Prognosen und mittelfristige Finanzergebnisse wie insbesondere der CashFlow. Insofern entspricht der Markt- bzw. Börsenwert von Unternehmen nur in den seltensten Fällen dem Wert der Aktiv-Posten (bei VW (zum Dez. 2009) sinds laut Bilanz beispielsweise 178 Mrd. zu einem aktuellen Marktwert von 54 Mrd. Euro). Dies kann sowohl nach oben als auch nach unten divergieren. Besonders bei Industrieunternehmen mit teuren Anlagen liegt der Börsenwert meist unter dem wahren Buchwert aller Vermögensgegenstände. Bei anderen Unternehmen, welche geringe Kapitalkosten aufweisen, spielen Prognosen eine erhebliche Rolle und können auch zu einer "Überbewertung" führen. Das können beispielsweise Start-ups sein als auch unzählige Unternehmen, welche während oder aus der dot.com-Ära entstanden sind. 
Im Marktwert werden dann zusätzlich noch weitere Faktoren wie Verbindlichkeiten, Entwicklungen der Finanzergebnisse, etc. abgebildet, weshalb es dann auch zu einer Differenz kommt. Daher muss man bei einer Unternehmenswertung auch recht umfangreich agieren und mehrere Faktoren betrachten.

Bei Aktien spricht man auch von Frühindikatoren, welche eine zukünftige Zeitspanne von mindestens drei bis sechs Monate abdecken. Mit weiteren Frühindikatoren kann man eine zukünftige konjunkturelle Stimmung bis zu 9 Monate, teils auch bis zu 12 Monate, projizieren. Bei Aktienindizes wie beispielsweise beim DAX fließen noch weitere Faktoren wie z.B. Dividenen der 30 Teilwerte ein, während andere wie z.B. der SMI Kurswerte abbilden, weshalb es hierbei zu Verzerrungen bzw. relativen Schwankungen kommen kann.

Die Autowerte (allen voran VW) haben in den letzten zwei Wochen ziemlich leiden müssen. Allerdings steht die VW Vz. im 2-Jahresvergleich noch immer sehr gut dar. Das liegt auch an den positiven Absatzzahlen, welche die Automobilhersteller vorweisen konnten und förmlich von einem Rekordergebnis zum nächsten eilten. Nur, sobald die hohen Erwartungen nicht mehr erfüllt werden können und es insbesondere im Ausland zu einem Nachfragerückgang kommt, siehts wieder anders aus...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Nur, sobald die hohen Erwartungen nicht mehr erfüllt werden können und es insbesondere im Ausland zu einem Nachfragerückgang kommt, siehts wieder anders aus...


 
Und das kann schnell eintreten, wenn die Amerikaner keine Autos mehr kaufen, weil sie es sich schlicht nicht mehr leisten können (und Deutsche Autos sind nun mal vergleichsweise teuer als amerikanische Fahrzeuge). Kaufen die Amerikaner aber keine Konsumgüter mehr, wirkt sich das auch auf China auf, die die ja zum größten Teil produzieren und dann kaufen auch die Chinesen keine Deutschen Autos mehr (und Maschinen ebenso wenig).


----------



## Icejester (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich würde das mal alles nicht so schwarz sehen. Das wird schon wieder. Wovor sollen wir denn eigentlich groß Angst haben? Die Amerikaner werden nicht ewig verschuldet bleiben, die Chinesen werden auch früher oder später wieder deutsche Waren in großem Stil kaufen und wir werden uns erholen. Wobei ich mir nur die Frage stelle, wovon wir uns eigentlich erholen sollen. Sonderlich schlecht geht es uns im Moment ja nicht. Und solange uns unsere fiesen griechischen Bürgschaften nicht einholen, sollte sich daran auch kaum was ändern. Wir sollten lediglich etwas mehr auf unsere Wirtschaft und die Staatsverschuldung achten, dann wird es uns auch weiterhin gut gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner werden nicht ewig verschuldet bleiben..


 
Sieht aber derzeit nicht anders aus und wenn man an der Wirtschaftspolitik festhält, die aktuell betrieben wird, wird sich daran nichts ändern und seien wir doch mal ehrlich, wenn Obama den Chefsessel wieder abgeben muss und ein Republikaner (hoffentlich keiner der Tea Party Bewegung) Präsident wird, werden noch mehr Schulden gemacht um die Reichen und Konzerne noch reicher zu machen.
Ronald Reagan hat mit den Schulden machen angefangen, bzw. er hat es im großen Stil getan, damit die Konzerne schwer reicht wurden (und die Reichen zu Superreichen aufstiegen) und George Bush hat eine sensationelle Bilanz hingelegt, Bush hat in den 8 Jahren seiner Amtszeit mehr Schulden gemacht als alle EU Länder zusammen.
Und von welcher Partei kamen die beiden noch mal?  Ach ja, Republikaner.


----------



## Icejester (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Schulden macht man nicht, weil man spart. Ganz offensichtlich haben die dann doch zuviel ausgegeben. Wobei das auf Reagan wirklich nur in der zweiten Amtszeit zutrifft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Sowohl Reagan als auch Bush haben extrem die Steuern für Reiche und Konzerne gesenkt, diese Einnahmen fehlen, wenn du trotzdem noch ein SDI Programm am Laufen hast und zwei Kriege führen musst. Also werden Schulden gemacht (ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie oft die Schuldengrenze während der Bush Amtszeit erhöht werden musste, aber es ist schon fast Heuchelei, dass die Republikaner jetzt Forderungen stellen, obwohl sie an der Misere Schuld sind) um alles zu finanzieren.


----------



## DOTL (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das kann schnell eintreten, wenn die Amerikaner keine Autos mehr kaufen, weil sie es sich schlicht nicht mehr leisten können (und Deutsche Autos sind nun mal vergleichsweise teuer als amerikanische Fahrzeuge). Kaufen die Amerikaner aber keine Konsumgüter mehr, wirkt sich das auch auf China auf, die die ja zum größten Teil produzieren und dann kaufen auch die Chinesen keine Deutschen Autos mehr (und Maschinen ebenso wenig).


 
Grundsätzlich, ja. Allerdings ist Nordamerika für die meisten deutschen Automobilhersteller im Moment noch eher weniger bedeutend. VW beispielsweise kommt in den USA auf einen Marktanteil von circa 5%. Allerdings wird der Markt für VW zumindest immer bedeutender, um das Ziel des Weltmarktsführers bis 2018 erreichen zu können. Insofern erhofft sich das Unternehmen dort die größten Potenziale. Zumindest gilt das für die großen Marken wie Volkswagen und Audi. Porsche ist in den USA schon recht stark positioniert.
Übrigens, du wirst dich wundern; der neue Passat z.B. ist in den USA vergleichsweise günstiger als in Deutschland.

Anders sieht es aber mit China aus. Der chinesische Automobilmarkt wächst zur Zeit um über 30% jährlich, was dementsprechend Potenziale aber auch Risiken mit sich bringt. Insofern erhoffen sich alle Unternehmen von diesem Kuchen mehr abhaben zu können. Nicht umsonst ist für Audi China, vor Deutschland, zum wichtigsten Markt geworden.
Insgesamt hängt sehr viel vom Aufschwung der letzten 2 Jahre von der starken asiatischen Nachfrage ab. Bricht dieser Markt weg, sei es aus Überhitzung oder anderweitiger Nachfrageprobleme, dann kann das natürlich auch schnell zu Gewinneinbußen führen.



> * Icejester:* Ich würde das mal alles nicht so schwarz sehen. Das wird schon wieder.


Du sprichst einen interessanten Aspekt an. Im angelsächischen Raum nennt man das "German Angst". Also Angst vor dem wirtschaftlichen/sozialen Abstieg. Dass diese Ängste häufig ungegründet sind, steht außer Frage. Nur, werden diese Ängste sehr häufig von Medien, bestimmten Politikern oder auch Unternehmern und Wissenschaftler geschürt, sei es durch Bücher, Talkshows oder anderweitige Publikationen und Medien. Insofern gebe ich dir recht, dass man nicht alles schwarz sehen sollte. Leider aber, so scheint es, ist das wohl auch eine typische Art unserer Gesellschaft.

Ich denke, das Problem ist, dass die aktuelle Schuldenkrise deutlich unberechenbarer geworden ist, als vergleichsweise die Finanzkrise von 2007 bis 2009. Die Finanzkrise hat in erster Linie Banken getroffen, welche schließlich ihrer Aufgabe als Refinanzierer für Unternehmen und Volkswirtschaften nicht mehr wahrhaben konnten. Dies führte dann zu einer globalen Rezession.
Die Schuldenkrise betrifft aber nun Staaten, welche einerseits durch starkes Deficit Spending enorme Schulden angehäuft haben, was schließlich durch die Finanzkrise dann nochmal verstärkt wurde. Nur sind Staaten weitaus schwieriger zu handhaben. Für Unternehmen gibt es beispielsweise Haftungs- und Insolvenzregelungen. Doch was macht man mit Ländern? Ein Land kann man defacto nicht in die Insolvenz führen, eher aber einen Schuldenabbau bewirken. Nur sind diese Schritte allesamt deutlich umfassender und komplexer als bei Unternehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Übrigens, du wirst dich wundern; der neue Passat z.B. ist in den USA vergleichsweise günstiger als in Deutschland.


 
Ich weiß, dass Deutsche Auto in den USA weniger kosten als bei uns, aber ich rede von den Preisen im Vergleich zu den einheimischen, amerikanischen Modellen und eben auch den japanischen.
Da sind die Deutschen eben noch recht teuer (auch wenn die Technik eben gut ist, aber die Amis interessieren sich nicht für eine Multilenkerhinterachse).
Und der US Markt ist nun mal der größte Automarkt der Welt, will man der größte Autobauer der Welt werden, muss man dort einen hohen Marktanteil erreichen. Auch wenn der chinesische Markt wächst (und der asiatische allgemein auch) sind die Gewinnmargen dort nicht so groß, weil eben viele preisgünstige Volumenmodelle kaufen.

Ich sehe das ganze eh lieber im Zusammenhang, denn die deutsche Industrie ist ja nicht nur auf die Automobilindustrie zu reduzieren, in vielen Bereichen sind deutsche Technologien vorne dabei, Deutsche Maschinen sind weltwweit beliebt und man zahl auch mal mehr als für Produkte des Mitbewerbers. Doch wenn der Euro weiter stärker wird als der Dollar, und alle Geschäfte außerhalb Europas ja in Dollar gemacht werden, steigt der Preis für Deutsche Maschinen und das wird man dann auch irgendwann spüren, nicht sofort, wie die Börsen, sondern mit Verzögerung, doch es kann eintreffen und die europäische Finanzpolitik ist sich doch aktuell uneiniger als sonst.


----------



## SL55 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Dollar/Euro Wechselkurs ist recht egal im Bezug auf den amerikanischen Markt, die meisten Automodelle der deutschen Hersteller für Amerika werden direkt in Amerika angepasst gebaut (z.B. stärkere Einstiegsmotorisierung, kaum Dieselmotoren, Motoren mit mehr Hubraum, manchmal sogar mit veränderten Maßen, z.B. länger und höher) da eine extra Einschiffung aus Deutschland oder Europa viel teurer wäre. Schon alleine durch die höheren Steuern die bei der Produktion in Europa anfallen, dazu kommen noch Zölle in Amerika und höhere Lohnkosten in Europa. Darum ist der Wechselkurs relativ egal.

Das Gleiche Spiel gilt auch für Asien, die Produkte, vorallem am Beispiel China, werden in China gefertigt. Dazu werden eigene Gesellschaften gegründet, da in China jeder westliche Konzern einen chinesischen Partner braucht (gesetzlich vorgeschrieben um einen technologischen "Austausch" zu bewirken) um überhaupt in China fertigen zu dürfen. Ein import aus Europa wäre viel zu teuer!

Also, nur die Technologie kommt aus Europa, Produktion in solch entfernten Ländern wird vor Ort vorgenommen. Maximal einzelne Teile kommen aus Europa, wie z.B. Motoren o.ä..

Das gleiche gilt auch für Maschinenbaufirmen. Egal in welchen (Groß-)Industriellen Unternehmen, zumeist gibt es Rahmenverträge die zumindest bei größeren Auftragsvolumina eine gewissen Menge an vor Ort in eigens errichteten Werken hergestellten Maschinen vorsehen.

MfG


----------



## Deimos (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Also, nur die Technologie kommt aus Europa, Produktion in solch entfernten Ländern wird vor Ort vorgenommen. Maximal einzelne Teile kommen aus Europa, wie z.B. Motoren o.ä..


 Ist so. Andere Geschäftsmodelle haben praktisch keine Zukunft mehr, zumindest in der Maschinenbaubranche.
Gerade hier in der Schweiz wird die Industrie, allen voran lokal verankerte und auf Export angewiesene Unternehmungen, die Auswirkungen der Krise extremst zu spüren bekommen.

Eine Produktionsverlagerung wäre bei gleichbleibenden Wechselkursen unumgänglich, da ansonsten CH-Produkte schlichtweg nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig wären, da viel zu teuer.


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ronald Reagan hat mit den Schulden  machen angefangen, bzw. er hat es im großen Stil getan, damit die  Konzerne schwer reicht wurden (und die Reichen zu Superreichen  aufstiegen)


 Er hatte mit den niedrigere Steuern für alle, vorallem die Wirtschaft angekurbelt. Und ja, ich bin ebenfalls  Beführworter der "Trickle-down-Theorie". Denn die ist  Reagan-"Approved" und das ist in dem Fall definitiv ein  Qualitätsmerkmal. Achja: Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Reiche noch  reicher werden? Ich wüsste nicht dass das irgendwie verboten oder gar  unmoralisch wäre. 



> Ach ja, Republikaner.


 Egal ob Republikaner oder Demokraten: Bisher war es fast immer so, dass  unter Demokraten die Steuern und Schulden erhöht werden. Bei  Republikanern zwar i.d.R. die Steuern nicht aber dafür die Schulden um  so mehr. Zum Schluss kommt und läuft alles auf das selbe hinaus: Eine  Mehrbelastung für alle - egal ob arm oder reich. Denn Schulden haben die  Angewohnheit, einen Rattenschwanz nach sich zu ziehen, der vorallem  immer größer wird, je öfter man sie durch neue Schulden begleichen muss. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Politik ab einem gewissen Punkt Druck auf die Notenbank ausübt, damit sie sich ihrer Schulden durch Inflation entledigen kann und dass das nicht im Interesse der Wirtschaft und Privatpersonen sein kann, sollte jedem klar sein.



Icejester schrieb:


> Schulden macht man nicht, weil man spart. Ganz offensichtlich haben die dann doch zuviel ausgegeben. Wobei das auf Reagan wirklich nur in der zweiten Amtszeit zutrifft.


 Eben. Die Schuldenmisere wurde und wird durch (viel) zu hohe Ausgaben  verursacht,  nicht durch zu niedrige Einnahmen. Unter Reagan vorallem durch die  überborderdernden Ausgaben für das Militär* - wobei ihn das nicht  sonderlich von seinen Vorgängern unterschied. Man schaue sich hierzu mal  die Staatsschulden der USA seit ihrer Gründung an. Seit dem ersten  Weltkrieg geht es mit denen immer weiter bergauf. Vorher haben sie es  wenigstens geschafft, sie zu großen Teilen zurückzuzahlen.

*=Von den ganzen zusätzlichen Kosten und Maßnahmen im Rahmen des "War on Drugs" mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Er hatte mit den niedrigere Steuern für alle, vorallem die Wirtschaft angekurbelt. Und ja, ich bin ebenfalls  Beführworter der "Trickle-down-Theorie". Denn die ist  Reagan-"Approved" und das ist in dem Fall definitiv ein  Qualitätsmerkmal. Achja: Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Reiche noch  reicher werden? Ich wüsste nicht dass das irgendwie verboten oder gar  unmoralisch wäre.



Er hat die Industrie der USA kaputt gemacht und die Gewerkschaften geschwächt, alles mit dem Ziel die Konzerne zu den heimlichen Chefs des Staates zu machen, was ihm dann auch "geglückt" ist und daran kranken die USA nun.
Anstantt die Einnahmen erst mal zu erhöhen, werden dort die Ausgaben gekürzt, wo sie besonders wichtig sind.



Poulton schrieb:


> Egal ob Republikaner oder Demokraten: Bisher war es fast immer so, dass  unter Demokraten die Steuern und Schulden erhöht werden. Bei  Republikanern zwar i.d.R. die Steuern nicht aber dafür die Schulden um  so mehr.



Und diese Politik findest du gut? 
Schulden machen, damit die Reichen noch reicher werden und die Mittelschicht abgebaut wird? 



Poulton schrieb:


> Eben. Die Schuldenmisere wurde und wird durch (viel) zu hohe Ausgaben  verursacht,  nicht durch zu niedrige Einnahmen.



Die Schulden wurden gemacht, weil Reagan die Einnahmen in den 80ern stark gesenkt hat, auf Kosten der sozialpolitischen Sicherheit, oder muss ich näher auf "Reaganomics" eingehen?
Heute musst du diese Einnahmen wieder bekommen um die Schulden abzubauen, denn neben Kürzungen müssen auch die Einnahmen steigen um die Schulden tilgen zu können.


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Anstantt die Einnahmen erst mal zu erhöhen, werden dort die Ausgaben gekürzt, wo sie besonders wichtig sind.


Wo sind sie denn besonderst wichtig? Und jetzt komme mir nicht mit Sozialpolitik.



> Die Schulden wurden gemacht, weil Reagan die Einnahmen in den 80ern stark gesenkt hat,


Nö. Schulden werden von Staaten immer dann gemacht, wenn man mehr ausgibt als man hat. Folglich sind Schulden ein Problem auf der Ausgabenseite.



> auf Kosten der sozialpolitischen Sicherheit,


Das die USA per Verfassung kein Sozialstaat sind, ist dir schon bewusst? Zumal, so viele Einschnitte wurden da nicht gemacht.



> Und diese Politik findest du gut?


Ich finde weder Schulden machen gut, noch hohe Steuern und Abgaben für die Bevölkerung aber ich bin ganz klar Befürworter des ausgeglichenen Staatshaushalt, das Schuldenmachen und Erhöhen der Steuern bei Politikern ein Gefühl wie Kot in der Zahnpasta verursachen soll und dass der Staat mehr in Richtung Miniarchismus gehen soll.



> denn neben Kürzungen müssen auch die Einnahmen steigen um die Schulden tilgen zu können.


 Das erreicht man vorallem dadurch, dass man nicht durch Überregulierung jeden Ansatz von Wachsum in Keim erstickt und durch unverschämt hohe Abgaben und Steuern den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wo sind sie denn besonderst wichtig? Und jetzt komme mir nicht mit Sozialpolitik.



Infrastruktur, die Erhaltung der Arbeitsplätze durch entsprechende Wirtschaftspolitik. Sowohl Reagan als auch schwarz/gelb machen aber genau die gegenteilige Politik.
Durch die Reagan Zeit sind die USA vom Industrieland zum Dienstleistungsland geworden, auf Kosten der Mittelschicht und der Entstehung einer Schicht unterhalb der Armen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nö. Schulden werden von Staaten immer dann gemacht, wenn man mehr ausgibt als man hat. Folglich sind Schulden ein Problem auf der Ausgabenseite.



Kürzt er aber seine Einnahmen erheblich und gleicht dann die fehlenden Einnahmen durch Schulden aus, ist das definitiv die falsche Politik.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das die USA per Verfassung kein Sozialstaat sind, ist dir schon bewusst? Zumal, so viele Einschnitte wurden da nicht gemacht.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen, schau dir an, was Clinton kürzen (musste), weil Reagan und Bush Senior den Karren in den Dreck gefahren haben.
Außerdem sind die USA auch per Verfassung kein kapitalistisches System oder hast du dir die Verfassung der USA noch nie durchgelesen?
Steht da was von unkontrolliertem Kapitalismus? Hab ich jedenfalls noch nie gelesen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich finde weder Schulden machen gut, noch hohe Steuern und Abgaben für die Bevölkerung aber ich bin ganz klar Befürworter des ausgeglichenen Staatshaushalt, das Schuldenmachen und Erhöhen der Steuern bei Politikern ein Gefühl wie Kot in der Zahnpasta verursachen soll und dass der Staat mehr in Richtung Miniarchismus gehen soll.
> 
> Das erreicht man vorallem dadurch, dass man nicht durch Überregulierung jeden Ansatz von Wachsum in Keim erstickt und durch unverschämt hohe Abgaben und Steuern den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht.


 
Regulierung ist sehr wichtig, vor allem dort, wo die Marktwirtschaft nicht wirkt, da muss eingegriffen werden, hier müssen die Staaten (und ich meine alle) zusammenarbeiten, denn das Geld macht nicht mehr halt vor einer Staatsgrenze.

Wenn Konzerne wie RWE und Eon plötzlich massiven Stellenabbau ankündigen und den Atomausstieg als Grund vorschieben, nur weil sie ihren Gewinn dieses Jahr nicht noch weiter steigern können, dann läuft da einfach was verkehrt, das muss logisch sein. Arbeitsplatzabbau sorgt nur kurzfristig für eine Gewinnmaximierung, langfristig ist das der falsche Weg. Sinnvoller ist es, in neue Technologien zu investieren, neue Märkte zu erschließen, neue Fertigungen aufzubauen als nur für die Aktionäre noch den letzen Cent rauszuquetschen.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wer glaubt mit der Gesellschaftsform Kapitalismus ins nächste Jahrhundert zu kommen,der kann sich gleich die Kugel geben.(viel zu Selbstzerstörerisches Verhalten.)


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Infrastruktur,


Wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, hat Reagan sogar die Steuern auf Benzin und Diesel erhöht, um hier mehr investieren zu können.



> die Erhaltung der Arbeitsplätze durch entsprechende Wirtschaftspolitik.


Das riecht doch wieder verdächtig nach dem Untoten Keynes...



> Durch die Reagan Zeit sind die USA vom Industrieland zum Dienstleistungsland geworden, auf Kosten der Mittelschicht und der Entstehung einer Schicht unterhalb der Armen.


Wirtschaftliche Entwicklungen lassen sich nunmal nicht aufhalten. Jeder der es versucht, wird nur Schiffbruch erleiden und bekommt noch größere wirtschaftliche Probleme frei Haus.



> Kürzt er aber seine Einnahmen erheblich und gleicht dann die fehlenden Einnahmen durch Schulden aus, ist das definitiv die falsche Politik.


Selbst bei Steuermindereinnahmen sind Schulden keine Notwendigkeit. Durch  entsprechende Kürzungen der Staatsausgaben lässt sich ebenfalls ein ausgeglichener Haushalt erreichen.
John Stossel - Feeding The Monster - YouTube



> Außerdem sind die USA auch per Verfassung kein kapitalistisches System oder hast du dir die Verfassung der USA noch nie durchgelesen?


Die USA sind ein Verfassungsstaat, der aber ziemlich stark am Miniarchismus ausgerichtet ist. Und was das heißt, sollte wohl klar sein. Deswegen ist eine der Grundaussagen der Verfassung auch die, dass der Staat nicht nur die natürlichen Rechte und Freiheiten vor Dritten schützt, sondern auch vor dem Staat selber. 
Zumal, im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, der Förderalismus bedeutend stärker ausgeprägt ist und somit die Regierungen der einzelnen Bundesstaaten bedeutend mehr Macht haben.



> Regulierung ist sehr wichtig, vor allem dort, wo die Marktwirtschaft nicht wirkt, da muss eingegriffen werden,


Dass bisher alle Krisen durch eine zweifelhafte Politik der Zentralbanken und der Regierungen(vorallem ersterer) verursacht wurden, lässt man natürlich unter den Tisch fallen. Genauso verschweigt man, dass alle Monopole und fast alle Olygopole auf staatlichen Mist gewachsen sind. Ich empfehle zu dem Thema doch mal die Lektüre von Werken aus der Österreichischen und Chicagoer Schule der Ökonomie. Als kleine Einführung und damit man überhaupt erstmal etwas Ahnung von dem Thema hat:
Man, Economy, and State (with Power and Market) by Murray N. Rothbard - - Mises Institute
What Has Government Done to Our Money? by Murray N. Rothbard - - Mises Institute
Milton Friedman - A monetary history of the United States - Google Bücher
Ludwig von Mises - Geldwertstabilisierung und Konjunkturpolitik 
Ludwig von Mises - Kritik des Interventionismus
Ludwig von Mises - Ursachen der Wirtschaftskrise



> hier müssen die Staaten (und ich meine alle) zusammenarbeiten, denn das Geld macht nicht mehr halt vor einer Staatsgrenze.


Es erstaunt immer wieder, mit welch blumigen Formulierungen man die Freiheit einschränken möchte.
Geldproduktion: Wohlstand oder Sozialismus - Andreas Tögel - eigentümlich frei



> Wenn Konzerne wie RWE und Eon plötzlich massiven Stellenabbau ankündigen und den Atomausstieg als Grund vorschieben,


Es ist nur zu logisch, dass man sich verkleinert, umstrukturiert und ggf. auch einen neuen Standort sucht und/oder sich neu ausrichtet, wenn man durch irgendwelche Maßnahmen in seinen bisherigen Unternehmensfeldern nicht mehr wirtschaften und arbeiten kann.



> nur weil sie ihren Gewinn dieses Jahr nicht noch weiter steigern können,


Unternehmen werden halt nicht aus Spaß an der Freude gegründet, sondern um genau das zu machen, was du so verteufelst: Gewinn abwerfen.



> dann läuft da einfach was verkehrt, das muss logisch sein.


Das ist das Kreuz mit den Keynesianern, Etatisten und Sozis: Sie meinen mit  politischen Mitteln ökonomische Realitäten dauerhaft verändern zu  können.



> Sinnvoller ist es, in neue Technologien zu investieren, neue Märkte zu erschließen, neue Fertigungen aufzubauen als nur für die Aktionäre noch den letzen Cent rauszuquetschen.


Wann, wo und wie jemand investiert, ist ihm selber überlassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Und was für Schaden man am Ende an der Gesellschaft anreichtet, auch....


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, hat Reagan sogar die Steuern auf Benzin und Diesel erhöht, um hier mehr investieren zu können.



Reagan hat die Steuern massiv gesenkt und dann Schulden gemacht um die fehlenden Einnahmen auszugleichen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche Entwicklungen lassen sich nunmal nicht aufhalten. Jeder der es versucht, wird nur Schiffbruch erleiden und bekommt noch größere wirtschaftliche Probleme frei Haus.



Das war aber keine Entwicklung sondern ein Zwang um die Großkonzerne zu stärken und ihnen die Macht zu verleihen, die sie heute haben.



Poulton schrieb:


> Selbst bei Steuermindereinnahmen sind Schulden keine Notwendigkeit. Durch  entsprechende Kürzungen der Staatsausgaben lässt sich ebenfalls ein ausgeglichener Haushalt erreichen.



Wenn du aber die Steuereinnahmen selbst minimierst, und danach dann Schulden machst, ist das kein Grund für Kürzungen, man hätte die Einnahmen einfach nicht kürzen dürfen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Die USA sind ein Verfassungsstaat, der aber ziemlich stark am Miniarchismus ausgerichtet ist. Und was das heißt, sollte wohl klar sein. Deswegen ist eine der Grundaussagen der Verfassung auch die, dass der Staat nicht nur die natürlichen Rechte und Freiheiten vor Dritten schützt, sondern auch vor dem Staat selber.
> Zumal, im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, der Förderalismus bedeutend stärker ausgeprägt ist und somit die Regierungen der einzelnen Bundesstaaten bedeutend mehr Macht haben.



In der US Verfassung steht nichts davon, dass sich Reiche auf Kosten der armen noch mehr bereichern dürfen, da steht nichts davon drin, dass man Arbeitsplätze abbauen soll um den Gewinn kurzfristig zu steigern.
Lies dir man die Verfassung durch, dann wirst du merken, dass da gar nichts von Kapitalismus drin steht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Dass bisher alle Krisen durch eine zweifelhafte Politik der Zentralbanken und der Regierungen(vorallem ersterer) verursacht wurden, lässt man natürlich unter den Tisch fallen. Genauso verschweigt man, dass alle Monopole und fast alle Olygopole auf staatlichen Mist gewachsen sind.



Die Zentralbanken werden von der Industrie und den Banken selbst gesteuert oder muss ich wirklich erwähnen, wie viele ehemalige Banker Finanzminister in den letzten Jahrzehnten in den USA waren?
Und wenn die Zentralbank ständig den Leitzins senkt, damit die Banken sehr billig Kredite bekommen und so den Markt mit billigem Geld überschwemmen, dann ist das alleine du Schuld der Banken selbst, denn die haben das so eingefädelt. Sie kriegen zum Nulltarif Geld und verleihen das mit hohen Zinsen weiter, an ahnungslose Häuserbesitzer, die keine Ahnung von dem haben, was mit ihnen passiert.



Poulton schrieb:


> Es ist nur zu logisch, dass man sich verkleinert, umstrukturiert und ggf. auch einen neuen Standort sucht und/oder sich neu ausrichtet, wenn man durch irgendwelche Maßnahmen in seinen bisherigen Unternehmensfeldern nicht mehr wirtschaften und arbeiten kann.



Es ist offensichtlich, dass die Argumentation mit dem Atomausstieg nur vorgeschoben ist. Die Energiekonzerne können sofort in erneuerbare Energien investieren und dadurch ihre Machtmarkt wieder steigern und durch den _Verkauf der Technologien ins Ausland die Gewinne noch mehr maximieren.



Poulton schrieb:


> Unternehmen werden halt nicht aus Spaß an der Freude gegründet, sondern um genau das zu machen, was du so verteufelst: Gewinn abwerfen.



Ich hab keine Probleme damit, dass ein Unternehmen Gewinne macht, es muss ja Gewinne machen um wieder investieren zu können, mich stört bloß das Quartalsdenken der Manager, die nur an ihrem Aktienkurs interessiert sind, weil sie selbst Aktienfonds besitzen. Dieses Denken muss beendet werden.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist das Kreuz mit den Keynesianern, Etatisten und Sozis: Sie meinen mit  politischen Mitteln ökonomische Realitäten dauerhaft verändern zu  können.



Die ökonomische Realität, die derzeit herrscht ist von wenigen geschaffen worden um sich selbst zu bereichern, mit Hilfe der Politik, denn ohne die Politik gäbe es die unkontrollierte Marktwirtschaft nicht, aber nicht das Geld soll die Menschen regieren, die Menschen sollen das Geld regieren. Ein Unternehmen, das Werte schafft ist bedeutender, als ein Unternehmen, das Blasen schafft, nur leider ist das derzeit nicht der Fall und da müssen wir wieder hin, wenn die Gesellschaft nicht zerbrechen soll.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wann, wo und wie jemand investiert, ist ihm selber überlassen.



Wenn sie nicht bald investieren, ist der Zug abgefahren und andere Firmen steigen ein und lassen den deutschen Energiekonzernen nichts mehr übrig, außer noch weiter sinkende Aktienkurse, aber die Manager fallen weich, sie bekommen so oder so ihre Abfindung.


----------



## Poulton (13. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Reagan hat die Steuern massiv gesenkt und dann Schulden gemacht um die fehlenden Einnahmen auszugleichen.


Schau dir mal die Entwicklung der Steuereinnahmen in den USA an. Seine Steuerpolitik war bestätigung der Lafer-Kurve, sprich die Einnahmen sind gleich geblieben. Das Problem war vielmehr, das er nicht die Ausgaben für das Militär gesenkt sondern erhöht hat. Aber das Unterschied ihn nicht von den vielen Präsidenten vor ihm.



> Wenn du aber die Steuereinnahmen selbst minimierst, und danach dann Schulden machst, ist das kein Grund für Kürzungen, man hätte die Einnahmen einfach nicht kürzen dürfen.


Siehe oben. Die Schulden sind durch zu hohe Ausgaben entstanden, nicht durch zu niedrige Einnahmen. 
Und da hier vor einigen Seiten schonmal auf die (vorallem für Liberals und Linke) bitterböse Tea Party eingegangen wurde: Sie will den Staat sanieren, indem die Staatsausgaben gesenkt und  der Staat wieder auf seine Kernaufgaben die er nach der Verfassung hat, beschränkt wird. Sie ist somit ganz klar dagegen, einen fett gemästeten Staat  durch höhere Steuern und/oder noch mehr Schulden zu finanzieren. 



> In der US Verfassung steht nichts davon, dass sich Reiche auf Kosten der armen noch mehr bereichern dürfen, da steht nichts davon drin, dass man Arbeitsplätze abbauen soll um den Gewinn kurzfristig zu steigern.


Gegenteiliges steht auch nicht drin.



> Lies dir man die Verfassung durch, dann wirst du merken, dass da gar nichts von Kapitalismus drin steht.


Ich konnte in der ganzen Verfassung nichts lesen, was per se gegen Kapitalismus und freie Marktwirtschaft gerichtet ist. Und bei dem Thema immer wieder lesens- und hörenswert ist Andrew Napolitano.



> Sie kriegen zum Nulltarif Geld und verleihen das mit hohen Zinsen weiter,


Das die FED nicht dem Staat untersteht, sondern eigentlich Privat ist, brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen?



> an ahnungslose Häuserbesitzer, die keine Ahnung von dem haben, was mit ihnen passiert.


Die Immobilienkrise war zuallererst in der Sozialpolitik begründet, wie  sie unter Carter eingeführt und unter Clinton ausgeweitet wurde. Eine  Politik, die für jeden ein Eigenheim vorsah, egal ob die Person es sich  leisten konnte oder nicht. Dieses Übel ist auch unter den Namen  "Community Reinvestment Act" bekannt und genau das verursachte mit die  Hauptprobleme bei Banken und Versicherungen. Die Rettung dieser  Institute war der nächste große Fehler. Aus dem "too big to fail"(Korporatismus olè) ist ein  "big failure" geworden. Ein eklatanter Bruch mit der Marktwirtschaft,  maroden Unternehmen nicht das zukommen zu lassen was sie verdienen: den  Bankrott und somit ein weiterer Schritt hin zu einem Schrecken ohne Ende  und eine neue Runde in der Abwärtsspirale der Staatsverschuldung und des Interventionismus, statt  einem Ende mit Schrecken.  



> mich stört bloß das Quartalsdenken der Manager, die nur an ihrem Aktienkurs interessiert sind, weil sie selbst Aktienfonds besitzen.


Wo ist das Problem daran? Du gehst von vollkommen falschen Ansätzen aus. Menschen verfolgen zuallererst ihre individuellen Interessen. Warum sollte also das Verfolgen von wirtschaftlichen Eigennutz unmoralischer sein, als das verfolgen politischer oder anderer Ziele? 



> Dieses Denken muss beendet werden.


Mit noch mehr Interventionismus, welcher natürlich als Rattenschwanz noch mehr Interventionismus nach sich zieht? 



> Die ökonomische Realität, die derzeit herrscht ist von wenigen geschaffen worden um sich selbst zu bereichern, mit Hilfe der Politik, denn ohne die Politik gäbe es die unkontrollierte Marktwirtschaft nicht


Die Realität die wir derzeit haben ist, das wir weder Kapitalismus noch eine wirklich freie Marktwirtschaft haben. Wir haben Korporatismus. Denn wenn man wirklich Kapitalismus und freie Marktwirtschaft hätte, wären nicht nur die Aufgaben des Staates stärker begrenzt, sondern verschiedene Lobbygruppen, von wem sie sind sei mal dahingestellt, könnten für ihre Klienten gar keine Macht bekommen, da es die Regulierungen, etc. die dies ermöglichen würde, gar nicht gebe.



> Wenn sie nicht bald investieren, ist der Zug abgefahren und andere Firmen steigen ein


 Dann ist das ein Problem der Unternehmen, mit dem diese fertig werden müssen und wenn ich richtig gelesen hab, will man ja seinen Firmensitz verlagern. Gut möglich das man dann am neuen Standort in dieses Feld investiert, weil einen die Rahmenbedingungen in Deutschland nicht mehr zusagen.
Video "Wider den Duckmäusen" - WirtschaftsWoche



> aber die Manager fallen weich, sie bekommen  so oder so ihre Abfindung.


Verträge sind halt dazu da um eingehalten, nicht um gebrochen zu werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem daran? Du gehst von vollkommen falschen Ansätzen aus. Menschen verfolgen zuallererst ihre individuellen Interessen. Warum sollte also das Verfolgen von wirtschaftlichen Eigennutz unmoralischer sein, als das verfolgen politischer oder anderer Ziele?



Er sagt nicht, dass es unmoralischer ist, sondern dass es moralisch inakzeptabel ist. Der Unterschied sollte jedem klar sein, der nicht als zweiter vom Hochhaus springt, weils der erste doch auch macht.



> Die Realität die wir derzeit haben ist, das wir weder Kapitalismus noch eine wirklich freie Marktwirtschaft haben. Wir haben Korporatismus. Denn wenn man wirklich Kapitalismus und freie Marktwirtschaft hätte, wären nicht nur die Aufgaben des Staates stärker begrenzt, sondern verschiedene Lobbygruppen, von wem sie sind sei mal dahingestellt, könnten für ihre Klienten gar keine Macht bekommen, da es die Regulierungen, etc. die dies ermöglichen würde, gar nicht gebe.



Wenn wir das staatliche Machtmonopol aufgeben würden, bräuchten diverse Lobbygruppen nicht um selbige ringen, weil die Macht per se beim Kapital liegen würde. Wie das Endergebniss aussieht, kannst du dir in diversen Süd- und Mittelamerikanischen sowie afrikanischen Schwellenländern ansehen. Macht kann man nicht abschaffen. Lässt der Staat sie fallen, gibt es Milizen oder Aufständische, die sie dankbar annehmen.



> Dann ist das ein Problem der Unternehmen, mit dem diese fertig werden müssen und wenn ich richtig gelesen hab, will man ja seinen Firmensitz verlagern.



Klingt nach einer für die deutsche Gesellschaft tollen Lösung


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Entwicklung der Steuereinnahmen in den USA an. Seine Steuerpolitik war bestätigung der Lafer-Kurve, sprich die Einnahmen sind gleich geblieben. Das Problem war vielmehr, das er nicht die Ausgaben für das Militär gesenkt sondern erhöht hat. Aber das Unterschied ihn nicht von den vielen Präsidenten vor ihm.



Er hat den Rüstungsapparat aufgebläht. Dadurch haben viele Firmen Aufträge durch den Staat erhalten, dadurch haben sie deutlich mehr Umsatz gemacht, folglich haben sie auch mehr Steuern bezahlt.
Blöd nur, dass Reagan deutlich mehr Schulden gemacht hat als er durch höhere Steuereinnahmen wieder reingeholt hat.
Und warum ist das so?
Genau, weil er die Steuern für die reichen stark gesenkt hat.
Hätte er das nicht gemacht, sondern milde das Rüstungsprogramm hochgefahren (um die Russen in die Schranken zu weisen), hätte er mehr Einnahmen generieren können ohne Schulden machen zu müssen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und da hier vor einigen Seiten schonmal auf die (vorallem für Liberals und Linke) bitterböse Tea Party eingegangen wurde: Sie will den Staat sanieren, indem die Staatsausgaben gesenkt und  der Staat wieder auf seine Kernaufgaben die er nach der Verfassung hat, beschränkt wird. Sie ist somit ganz klar dagegen, einen fett gemästeten Staat  durch höhere Steuern und/oder noch mehr Schulden zu finanzieren.



Die Tea Party Leute sind auch für die Einführung der Kreationisten Lehre in den Schulen und für die Abschaffung des Bildungsministerium.
Dass sie das Sozialsystem abschaffen wollen, ist klar, aber dann müssen sie Gheotts für sich schaffen, damit sie die 95% Armen nachher nicht sehen müssen.
Erinnert irgendwie an einen Endzeit Action Film mit Jason Statham. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Gegenteiliges steht auch nicht drin.



In der Verfassung steht drin, dass der Mensch sich frei entscheiden und frei wählen kann, was für ihn das Beste ist.
Planwirtschaft steht im Widerspruch zur freien Entscheidung, daher ist sie nicht anwendbar, also ist folglich ein Wirtschaftssystem anzutreffen, das ebenso auf freie Entscheidungen setzen kann.
Bis zu einem gewissen Maß sind diese freien Entscheidungen auch gut, denn jeder Unternehmer muss selbst wissen, was er produzieren oder entwickeln will und mit was er Geld verdienen will.
Nur leider verdienen die Banken ihr Geld nicht mit etwas, das sie herstellen, sie verdienen etwas mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass was wann wie eintrifft.
Und das ist nun mal nicht der Sinn der Verfassung gewesen, dass das bei rauskommt. Hier muss der Staat dafür sorgen, dass Regeln, die er aufgestellt hat, eingehalten und nicht unterhöhlt werden.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das die FED nicht dem Staat untersteht, sondern eigentlich Privat ist, brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen?



Das ist mir bewusst, deswegen haben die Großbanken ja auch die Macht sie zu steuern.
Die EZB ist aber nicht besser, sie macht auf Bad Bank und kauft Staatsanleihen auf, die sonst nichts mehr wert wären.



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Immobilienkrise war zuallererst in der Sozialpolitik begründet, wie  sie unter Carter eingeführt und unter Clinton ausgeweitet wurde. Eine  Politik, die für jeden ein Eigenheim vorsah, egal ob die Person es sich  leisten konnte oder nicht. Dieses Übel ist auch unter den Namen  "Community Reinvestment Act" bekannt und genau das verursachte mit die  Hauptprobleme bei Banken und Versicherungen. Die Rettung dieser  Institute war der nächste große Fehler. Aus dem "too big to fail"(Korporatismus olè) ist ein  "big failure" geworden. Ein eklatanter Bruch mit der Marktwirtschaft,  maroden Unternehmen nicht das zukommen zu lassen was sie verdienen: den  Bankrott und somit ein weiterer Schritt hin zu einem Schrecken ohne Ende  und eine neue Runde in der Abwärtsspirale der Staatsverschuldung und des Interventionismus, statt  einem Ende mit Schrecken.



Die Immobilienkrise ist entstanden, weil die Banken den Leuten erklärt haben, dass ihr Haus einene Wert hat, den man zu Geld machen kann ohne aus dem Haus ausziehen zu müssen, denn der Wert des Hauses nimmt ja immer weiter zu, niemand nimmt er ab. 
Nur leider funktioniert das nicht und weil die Leute keine Ahnung von sowas haben, sind sie drauf reingefallen, denn wenn du nicht mal mehr deinem Bankberater trauen kannst, wem dann?



Poulton schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem daran? Du gehst von vollkommen falschen Ansätzen aus. Menschen verfolgen zuallererst ihre individuellen Interessen. Warum sollte also das Verfolgen von wirtschaftlichen Eigennutz unmoralischer sein, als das verfolgen politischer oder anderer Ziele?



Ich rede nicht von unmoralischer, ich meine, dass das unmoralisch ist.
Wenn die Konzerne die Parteien schmieren (heute nennt man das Lobbyismus), damit sie ihre Politik umsetzen (die Hoteliers haben sich gefreut), dann ist das nicht unmoralischer als sich die Taschen durch Boni vollstopfen, sondern es ist schlicht falsch.



Poulton schrieb:


> Mit noch mehr Interventionismus, welcher natürlich als Rattenschwanz noch mehr Interventionismus nach sich zieht?



Nein, mit klaren Regeln. Es müssen nicht mal viele sein, sie müssen nur uneingeschränkt eingehalten werden.
Heute haben wir so viele Ausnahmen, dass keiner weiß, was darunter alles fällt.
Die meisten (ich tippe sogar mal, 99,9% und mehr) verstehen nicht mal, was die Banken da alles für Pakete geschnürt haben (und wo Deutsche Landesbanken kräftig mitverdienen wollten).



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Realität die wir derzeit haben ist, das wir weder Kapitalismus noch eine wirklich freie Marktwirtschaft haben. Wir haben Korporatismus. Denn wenn man wirklich Kapitalismus und freie Marktwirtschaft hätte, wären nicht nur die Aufgaben des Staates stärker begrenzt, sondern verschiedene Lobbygruppen, von wem sie sind sei mal dahingestellt, könnten für ihre Klienten gar keine Macht bekommen, da es die Regulierungen, etc. die dies ermöglichen würde, gar nicht gebe.



Hätten wir wirklich freie Marktwirtschaft ohne Staat, hätten wir schon längs wieder einen Krieg gehabt oder wir würden in einem totalitärem Regime leben, such es dir aus.
Vielleicht würde es aber auch in Berlin nur so aussehen wie in Sao Paulo oder Mexiko City. 
Natürlich hätten wir nebenbei noch ein paar explodierte Kernkraftwerke stehen gehabt, da der Staat sich ja nicht in die Belange der Firmen einmischen soll. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Verträge sind halt dazu da um eingehalten, nicht um gebrochen zu werden.



Absolut richtig, wenn der Vertrag besteht, dass der Manager bei einer Pleite oder durch offene Inkompetenz mehrere Millionen Euro Abfindung bekommt, dann ist das völlig OK, ist ja der Fehler des Aufsichtsrates, wieso macht der auch solche Verträge. 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wer da die Verträge aushandelt... ach ja, das sind die ehemaligen Chefs, die nach ihren Vorsitz des Konzerns in den Aufsichtsrat gewechselt sind, Josef Ackermann wird er nächste sein, dem es so "ergeht". Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass er für seinen Nachfolger einen ebenso tollen Vertrag "aushandeln" wird, wie er ihn selbst besessen hat.
Super System, was?


----------



## SL55 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Leute, leute, streitet euch nicht über eure Ideologie und Weltanschauung, die werdet ihr nicht ändern.  

Gibt wiedermal News zu den USA:

Wer profitiert von der Herabstufung der USA?: Börsenaufsicht prüft Standard & Poor's - n-tv.de

Ich würde mich wetten zu trauen dass die USA jetzt mit aller Macht versuchen S&P als Lügner darzustellen und damit ihre Glaubwürdigkeit stark zu untergraben. Zweifellos könnten Mitarbeiter bzw. andere Personen die Informanten haben von Staatsabwertungen profitieren, werden sie wahrscheinlich sogar gemacht haben, aber dass ist jetzt sicher nix neues nur weil die USA herabgestuft wurden.

MfG


----------



## DOTL (14. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und der US Markt ist nun mal der größte Automarkt der Welt, will man der größte Autobauer der Welt werden, muss man dort einen hohen Marktanteil erreichen. Auch wenn der chinesische Markt wächst (und der asiatische allgemein auch) sind die Gewinnmargen dort nicht so groß, weil eben viele preisgünstige Volumenmodelle kaufen.


 
Spätestens seit der Finanzkrise ist der US-Markt nicht mehr der größte Absatzmarkt für Automobile. 2010 kam der US-Markt auf rund 12 Mio. Fahrzeuge, während China auf 14 bis 15 Mio. Fahrzeuge kam. In Deutschland werden jährlich rund 3 Mio. Autos abgesetzt. 
Fasst man die BRIC-Staaten zusammen (Brasilien: 3,1 Mio.; Russland: 1,6 Mio.; Indien: 2,5 Mio.; China: 15 Mio.) und vergleichst das mit der bisherigen Triade (USA: 12 Mio; D: 3 Mio; JPN: 4,8 Mio.), dann wird deutlich, dass sich das Absatzpotenzial inzwischen vollkommen verschoben hat.
Sicherlich ist die Automobilindustrie nicht alles, doch sie macht immerhin einen beachtlichen Teil der hiesigen Industrielandschaft aus, sofern man alle Zulieferer auch noch mitzählt.



> SL55:
> Das Gleiche Spiel gilt auch für Asien, die Produkte, vorallem am  Beispiel China, werden in China gefertigt. Dazu werden eigene  Gesellschaften gegründet, da in China jeder westliche Konzern einen  chinesischen Partner braucht (gesetzlich vorgeschrieben um einen  technologischen "Austausch" zu bewirken) um überhaupt in China fertigen  zu dürfen. Ein import aus Europa wäre viel zu teuer!
> Also, nur die Technologie kommt aus Europa, Produktion in solch  entfernten Ländern wird vor Ort vorgenommen. Maximal einzelne Teile  kommen aus Europa, wie z.B. Motoren o.ä..
> 
> Das gleiche gilt auch für Maschinenbaufirmen. Egal in welchen  (Groß-)Industriellen Unternehmen, zumeist gibt es Rahmenverträge die  zumindest bei größeren Auftragsvolumina eine gewissen Menge an vor Ort  in eigens errichteten Werken hergestellten Maschinen vorsehen.



In der Fachsprache wird das CKD - Completely Knocked Down bezeichnet. Zwar kommt dieser Begriff eigentlich aus der Automobilindustrie, doch wird er in vielen Bereichen der Industrie angewendet. Letztlich bedeutet das, dass bestimmte Einzelteile importiert werden und dann vor Ort (meist im Land des jeweiligen Absatzmarkts) zusammengesetzt werden. Zum einen kann man dadurch Transportkosten reduzieren aber auch etwaige Zölle für Fertigwahren umgehen. Zugleich kann man u.U. auch bestimmte Anpassungen vornehmen, um die Produkte an die lokalen Bedürfnisse anzupassen.

Der Zwang bzw. die Verpflichtung zu Partnerschaften, Joint Ventures, besteht in China aber nicht in allen Branchen. Meist nur in jenen, welche dort als Schlüsselindustrie gelten, wie z.B. Banken, Verkehr/Infrastruktur, Automobilbau, Handel und Telekommunikation. Allerdings hat sich gerade im Finanz- und Handelswesen einiges getan. Aber gewisse protektionistische Verhaltensstrukturen kannst du in vielen Ländern erkennen. Dazu kommen Regulierungen, welche eine Marktbearbeitung für ausländische Unternehmen erschweren. Auch das sind Gründe, weshalb sich viele bekannte Firmen wieder aus dem US-Markt zurückgezogen haben oder Schwierigkeiten bei Kooperationen mit französischen Unternehmen haben.



> Deimos: Eine Produktionsverlagerung wäre bei gleichbleibenden Wechselkursen  unumgänglich, da ansonsten CH-Produkte schlichtweg nicht mehr  konkurrenzfähig wären, da viel zu teuer.


Die massive Aufwertung des Franken ist in der Tat ein Problem für viele schweizer Unternehmen. Nicht umsonst haben viele CH-Unternehmen ihre Abrechnungen in Dollar bzw. EUR umgestellt. Doch die Wertschöpfung selbst und sowie die Personalkosten sind weiterhin an den CHF gebunden. Ein ähnliches Problem hatten 2007-2008 auch etliche europäische Unternehmen. Allen voran jenen, welche nur in USD kalkulieren können, wie beispielsweise die Luft- und Raumfahrt. Durch Hedging kann man zwar Währungspositionen absichern, nur hat auch das seine Grenzen. Bei EADS/Airbus bedeutete damals beispielweise jeder Cent, der über den 1,50 EUR/Dollar lag, einen immensen Verlust. Daher wurde ein Teil der Wertschöpfung daraufhin auch in den USD-Raum verlagert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Spätestens seit der Finanzkrise ist der US-Markt nicht mehr der größte Absatzmarkt für Automobile. 2010 kam der US-Markt auf rund 12 Mio. Fahrzeuge, während China auf 14 bis 15 Mio. Fahrzeuge kam. In Deutschland werden jährlich rund 3 Mio. Autos abgesetzt.
> Fasst man die BRIC-Staaten zusammen (Brasilien: 3,1 Mio.; Russland: 1,6 Mio.; Indien: 2,5 Mio.; China: 15 Mio.) und vergleichst das mit der bisherigen Triade (USA: 12 Mio; D: 3 Mio; JPN: 4,8 Mio.), dann wird deutlich, dass sich das Absatzpotenzial inzwischen vollkommen verschoben hat.
> Sicherlich ist die Automobilindustrie nicht alles, doch sie macht immerhin einen beachtlichen Teil der hiesigen Industrielandschaft aus, sofern man alle Zulieferer auch noch mitzählt.


 
Wie viel Autos verkauft Porsche in China und wie viel in den USA? 
Niemand bestreitet, dass China und Indien ein großer Markt ist, doch weder die Chinesen noch die Inder werden jemals den Wohlstand erreichen, den Westeuropa und die USA haben. Ergo werden sie auch nicht über die Kaufkraft verfügen.


----------



## SL55 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viel Autos verkauft Porsche in China und wie viel in den USA?
> Niemand bestreitet, dass China und Indien ein großer Markt ist, doch weder die Chinesen noch die Inder werden *jemals* den Wohlstand erreichen, den Westeuropa und die USA haben. Ergo werden sie auch nicht über die Kaufkraft verfügen.



Das würde ich nicht sagen. Denk mal 150 Jahre zurück, da waren die USA noch weit hinter Europa, heute würde man sagen ein Schwellenland! Wirtschaftlicher Aufstieg und Niedergang passieren sehr sehr schnell.

Mengenmäßig mehr Leute die sich einen Porsche leisten können wird es in China auch sicher bald mehr geben als bei uns. Prozentual gesehen vielleicht nicht, aber da die Bevölkerung größer ist, übersteigt es dann unsere Anzahl an potentiellen Kunden...

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

In China und Indien leben viel zu viele Meschen, die können nicht alle Wohlstand erreichen, unmöglich. Keine Volkswirtschaft kann 2,5 oder 3 Milliarden Menschen komplett ernähren, versorgen und ausstatten.


----------



## DOTL (14. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viel Autos verkauft Porsche in China und wie viel in den USA?
> Niemand  bestreitet, dass China und Indien ein großer Markt ist, doch weder die  Chinesen noch die Inder werden jemals den Wohlstand erreichen, den  Westeuropa und die USA haben. Ergo werden sie auch nicht über die  Kaufkraft verfügen.



Im letzten Geschäftsjahr waren es im gesamten Nordamerika 23.500 Autos  und in China 11.724 Autos. Insgesamt (weltweit) waren es 81.850 Autos  mit einem Listenpreis von 46.000 und 240.000 Euro.
Allerdings betrug das Wachstum in China im letzten Geschäftsjahr satte 50%. 
Im Juli 2011 sank erstmal seit einer Weile wieder der gesamte Absatz von  Porsche, wobei es vor allem in Europa zu einer Flaute kam. Anders aber  in China, dort kam es zu deutlichen Wachstumssteigerungen.
Verglichen mit den bisherigen Ergebnissen kam es bei Porsche aber im  Vergleich zu 2010 bisher zu einer Absatzsteigerung von nahezu 30%.

Absatz in Europa sinkt: Porsche wächst in China - n-tv.de
Absatzboom in China: Porsche fährt Umsatzrekord ein - n-tv.de

Insbesondere wegen des starken Wachstums in China, denke ich, wird  dieser Markt zukünftig noch bedeutender. Zumindest ist es der weltweit  am schnellsten wachsende Markt, was sowohl Industrie-/Investitions- als  auch Konsumgüter miteinschließt.

Aus westlicher Sicht wird China immer wieder als Entwicklungsland  betrachtet. Doch ist es das wirklich? Von den letzten 2000 Jahren war  China 1800 Jahre wirtschaftlich betrachtet führend, noch vor Europa,  geschweige denn Nordamerika. Viele Technologien und Entwicklungen kamen  von China nach Europa, so z.B. auch der Handsatz als Buchdrucksystem,  welches von Gutenberg weiterentwickelt und in Europa eingeführt wurde.  Mit dem Beginn der Industrialisierung änderte sich das, wodurch Europa  sich rasend schnell entwickeln konnte. Weitere Kriege und Bürgerkriege  führten dann dazu, dass China wirtschaftlich immer weiter abgehängt  wurde. Mao vereinte China zwar in den 1940ern, führte es aber dann zu  einer sozialwirtschaftlichen Isolation. Erst im Prinzip ab ca. 1976 kam  es zu einer Öffnung des Landes, wodurch Wachstum und Wohlstand  stückweise möglich wurden. Ab dem WTO Beitritt in 2001 kam es dann zu  noch stärkeren Wachstumsraten. Insofern ist die wirtschaftliche  Entwicklung, welche wir heute in China sehen, erst in kürzester Zeit  entstanden. Insofern ist es sehr beachtlich, wie sich das Land  entwickelt hat. Insbesondere auch unter dem Aspekt, dass Indien und  China vor circa 20 Jahren wirtschaftlich auf einem ähnlichen Niveau  befanden. In den letzten Jahren hatte China ein Wachstum von circa 10%.  Daher ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass viele Studien davon ausgehen  (bei einem durchschnittlichen Wachstum von ca. 5%), dass das Land  mittelfristig in circa 25 bis 35 Jahren die USA einholen wird. 
Mit dem wirtschaftlichen Wachstum ist auch Wohlstand sehr stark  verknüpft. Auch das erklärt, weswegen die chinesischen Regierung  beispielsweise eine Konverenz durch eine bessere Infrastruktur erreichen  und die Kluft zwichen Land-Stadt reduzieren möchte. Sicherlich ist das  Land in sich noch etwas gespalten, bzw. sind die sozialen Unterschiede  zwischen dem Osten und Westen deutlich zu sehen. Gerade der Osten des  Landes mit seinen großen Städten wie Shanghai ähnelt in vielen Belangen  einer westlichen Metropole. Demgegenüber hat der Osten noch einen großen  Nachholbedarf. Doch dieses Potenzial zusammen bedeutet zugleich eben  auch eine enorme Chance für die dortige Bevölkerung aber auch für  westliche Firmen, welche beispielsweise von Modernisierungs- oder  Infrastruktur- und Anlageprojekte profitieren können; wenn sicherlich  auch nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Aus westlicher Sicht wird China immer wieder als Entwicklungsland  betrachtet.



Da Deutschland immer noch Entwicklungshilfe für China ausgibt, obwohl China über Devisenreserven in Billionenhöhe verfügt, denke ich, dass da ein paar Dinge dringend neu ausgerichtet werden sollten.

In China wachsen die gleichen Blasen wie auch woanders auf der Welt, Shanghai ist jetzt schon eine einzige Blase, auch die wird eines Tages platzen und dann gibts immer noch 800 Millionen Chinesen, die nichts haben, das wird ein Regime, wie aktuell, nicht ewig unterdrücken können.
Irgendwann kommt der "Befreiungsschlag" und dann wird sich eine Menge ändern.


----------



## SL55 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Tja, China ist zwar ein kommunistischer Staat, betreibt aber in vielen Bereichen Turbokapitalismus und versucht dass zu erreichen, was Europa und Amerika in 200 Jahren Industrialisierung aufgebaut haben. Wir haben dabei viele Fehler gemacht, und genau die macht China aber auch nach. Sie haben nicht aus Fehlern unserer Industrialisierung gelernt... (vorallem immense Umweltverschmutzung, kein nachhaltiger Lebensstil)

Nichtsdestotrotz sollte man sich langsam an den Gedanken gewöhnen dass China eine große Nummer sein wird bzw. ist. Und das denke ich auch langfristig (>50 Jahre) mit einem diktatorischen Regime sein kann.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Sie betreiben Kapitalismus unter strenger Kontrolle des Staates und ohne Rücksicht auf die Menschen oder die Umwelt.
Also im Prinzip das, was auch die USA gerne machen würden, nur eben statt der staatlichen Kontrolle keine Kontrolle, aber ebenso ohne Rücksicht auf Menschen und Umwelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da Deutschland immer noch Entwicklungshilfe für China ausgibt, obwohl China über Devisenreserven in Billionenhöhe verfügt, denke ich, dass da ein paar Dinge dringend neu ausgerichtet werden sollten.



Du vergisst, wie soviele andere auch, den ersten Teil der Bezeichnung: "für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit". Der Löwenanteil dessen, was ans fälschlicherweise von vielen Medien "Entwicklungshilfeministerium" genannte Ministerium geht, fließt mitnichten in Entwicklungshilfe, sondern in internationale Subventionen, primär zugunsten deutscher Firmen oder deren Partnern (direkt oder indirekt durch Kuhhandel, die auf bessere Exportmärkte aussind). Spätestens seit Niebel wäre imho "Ministerium für wirtschaftliche Außenpolitik" der bessere Name...



> In China wachsen die gleichen Blasen wie auch woanders auf der Welt, Shanghai ist jetzt schon eine einzige Blase, auch die wird eines Tages platzen


 
Und genau wie beim platzen einer Blase woanders auf der Welt ist es auch in China der Rest der Welt, der den Schaden hat - nicht China selbst. Denn die haben alle Schlüsselkomponenten direkter unter staatlicher Kontrolle und sie handeln Verträge aus, bei denen sie selbst keine aufgeblasenen Summen zahlen müssen. Das scheinen viele beim chinesischen "Kapitalismus" nicht zu realisieren: In China herrscht auch weiterhin k(aum )eine Marktwirtschaft. Nur China selbst, als ganzes, beteiligt sich immer intensiver am internationalen Markt. Und an dem haben bekanntermaßen die Größten die besten Chancen...


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du vergisst, wie soviele andere auch, den ersten Teil der Bezeichnung: "für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit". Der Löwenanteil dessen, was ans fälschlicherweise von vielen Medien "Entwicklungshilfeministerium" genannte Ministerium geht, fließt mitnichten in Entwicklungshilfe, sondern in internationale Subventionen, primär zugunsten deutscher Firmen oder deren Partnern (direkt oder indirekt durch Kuhhandel, die auf bessere Exportmärkte aussind). Spätestens seit Niebel wäre imho "Ministerium für wirtschaftliche Außenpolitik" der bessere Name...


 Dazu gab es auch einen langen Bericht in der Zeit:

Ecuador: Niebel und die Indianer | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE

Danach hat man aber Aggressionen, garantiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Um das Thema mal wieder aufleben zu lassen und eine andere Seite zu betrachten:

Es gibt zwar keine neue Sachlage, aber wie findet ihr eigentlich den Umgang mit der Medien mit der bestehenden?

Daran, dass Klaus Kleber min. einmal die Woche Griechenland fertig macht, hat man sich ja gewöhnt. Aber gestern habe ich auf quasi allen Kanäle das gleiche, imho falsche, gehört:

"Griechenland verfehlt seine Sparziele"

Implikation: Die bösen, bösen Griechen leben immer noch in Saus und Braus, anstatt endlich mal den Gürtel enger zu schnallen, wo wir doch schon so nett sind, sie zu retten.

Was dagegen afaik der Fall ist, ist genau das Gegenteil:
Die Griechen haben die extremen Sparprogramme umgesetzt, die ihnen die EU aufgezwungen hat - und wie von sehr vielen Leuten vorhergesagt, ist die Binnennachfrage massiv eingebrochen. Jetzt verfehlt Griechenland nicht die Sparziele, aber die Einnahmenziele. Und die Antwort des Auslandes ist die Forderung nach weiteren Verkäufen der letzten potentiell profitablen Staatsunternehmen und nach Steuererhöhungen. Wobei letztere (wenn irgendwas von dem stimmt, was die FDP in den letzten zwei Jahrzehnten gesagt hat) der angeschlagenen Wirtschaft den Todesstoß geben und damit die Staatseinnahmen ins bodenlose drücken dürften.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wie so häufig wird immer der falsche Ansatz genommen.
Anstatt erst mal die ganzen Schlupflöcher zu stopfen und dadurch die Einnahmen zu steigern, werden erst mal die Ausgaben massiv gekürzt, was immer die betrifft, die eh nichts haben.
Das Dilemma ist hier immer das gleiche. Ausgaben kann man schnell runterfahren, mehr Einnahmen generieren dauert länger.


----------



## Dennisth (4. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie so häufig wird immer der falsche Ansatz genommen.
> Anstatt erst mal die ganzen Schlupflöcher zu stopfen und dadurch die Einnahmen zu steigern, werden erst mal die Ausgaben massiv gekürzt, was immer die betrifft, die eh nichts haben.
> Das Dilemma ist hier immer das gleiche. Ausgaben kann man schnell runterfahren, mehr Einnahmen generieren dauert länger.


 
Das Problem ist nur leider folgendes (mit den Ausgaben):
- Wieso sollten sich die Politiker selber das Gehalt kürzen? Die leben doch gut von ihren 10.000+ € netto monatlich...
- Wieso hat man so Länder wie Rumänien in die EU gelassen wo von Anfang an klar ist, dass die auch bald um Hilfe schreien werden.

Die Lösung ist relativ simpel:
- Rauswurf aller Länder, die mit Lug und Bertug oder wegen, sagen wir "unüberlegten", Leuten in die EU gekommen sind.
- Sämtliche Zahlungen von uns (Deutschland) in solche Länder stoppen.
- Mal was gegen die Schwarzarbeit unternehmen. 
- Viel härtere Strafen für Straftäter. Außerdem über eine Todesstrafe für Schwerverbrecher nachdenken. Andere Länder die dann 60 Jahre alte Sachen ausgraben einfach ignorieren.
- Von den USA die green/blue usw. Karten abschauen und nix mit H4 für irgendwelche Schnorrer.
- Politiker Gehälter auf ein minimum reduzieren. Boni gibts für gute Arbeit.
- Keine Extraspesen, Privatjets auf kosten der Steuerzahler für Politiker.

Das Problem ist nur, dass sich diese Lösungen negativ auf:
a. Den Geldbeutel der Politiker auswirkt und
b. es sowas nie geben wird wegen: X3: Lobbyismus für Dummies - YouTube

Sorry für die etwas direkte Schreibweise, aber es ist nunmal die Wahrheit und meine Meinung. 

Sollte sich irgendjemand dürch den Post angegriffen fühlen, kann er mir gerne ein PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## SL55 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur leider folgendes (mit den Ausgaben):
> - Wieso sollten sich die Politiker selber das Gehalt kürzen? Die leben doch gut von ihren 10.000+ € netto monatlich...
> - Wieso hat man so Länder wie Rumänien in die EU gelassen wo von Anfang an klar ist, dass die auch bald um Hilfe schreien werden.



Glaubst du wirklich, man kann indem man 100 Politikern das Gehalt von 10.000 auf 1.000 € im Monat kürzt, einen Staatshaushalt sanieren? Außerdem ist das nicht so einfach zu machen, die Gehälter sind im Gesetz festgeschrieben. Sie verdienen deswegen vll auf den ersten Blick soviel, da sie in der Privatwirtschaft ähnliche Summen verdienen würden - und um die besten Köpfe werben zu können, braucht man ähnliche Gehälter, logisch, oder? Außerdem sollen sie damit unbestechlicher gegenüber Geld gemacht werden, würden sie nur 1.000 € verdienen, würden sie sicher leichter auf Bestechungsgelder eingehen.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist relativ simpel:
> - Mal was gegen die Schwarzarbeit unternehmen.
> - Viel härtere Strafen für Straftäter. Außerdem über eine Todesstrafe für Schwerverbrecher nachdenken. Andere Länder die dann 60 Jahre alte Sachen ausgraben einfach ignorieren.
> [...]
> ...



Schwarzarbeit ist zumindest bei uns in Österreich teil der Kultur - ohne derer würden wir hier bei uns viel weniger Dinge von Handwerkern erledigen lassen. Sicher, es entsteht ein Schaden in Form von Steuerausfällen, aber ich denke, zumindest kann ich jetzt nur für mich in Österreich sprechen, ohne Schwarzarbeit geht es bei uns nicht.

Aha, und weil es die Todesstrafe gibt, sind die Gefängniskosten soviel niedriger? Sieh dir mal Amerika an, dort sitzen die Verbrecher 20 Jahre im Todestrakt bevor sie hingerichtet werden - das ist alles andere als billig... Außerdem hast du das Problem bei der Todesstrafe, du kannst sie nicht rückgängig machen bei einem Fehler im Verfahren, wo z.B. jemand Falscher hingerichtet wird, man aber erst 10 Jahre später drauf kommt - das Leben ist das höchste Gut des Menschen, das kann man nicht einfach so wieder zurückgeben. Wenn einer anstatt getötet zu werden 25 Jahre im Gefängnis sitzt, kann er wenigstens weiterleben... 

Politikergehälter siehe weiter oben. 

Du übertreibst jetzt mit deinem Privatjet. Du tust so als würden Politiker ständig mit einem Dienstflugzeug kreuz und quer durchs Land jetten. Hier kann ich wieder nur für mich Österreicher sprechen, aber hier wird zumeist eine AUA (Austrian Airlines, eine ganz normale Fluggesellschaft die jetzt Tochter der Lufthansa ist) Jet gechartert um ins Ausland zu fliegen, im normalfall fliegt ja nicht nur der Bundeskanzler alleine, sondern eine ganze Abordnung aus Politikern, Unternehmern, ... , in ein anderes Land. Für Flüge z.B. nach Brüssel fliegen meines wissens die österreichischen Politiker nur mit einem Linienflug (natürlich Businessclass, aber soviel darf man ihnen jetzt schon zugestehen  ). Wie es da mit Frau Merkel aussieht, weiß ich nicht, bei ihr kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen dass sie einen Privatjet gestellt bekommt, sie ist ja um einiges wichtiger als die Politiker bei uns. Aber eine Airforce One wie in Amerika gibts glaub ich in ganz Europa für kein Oberhaupt. 

MfG


----------



## Dennisth (4. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, man kann indem man 100 Politikern das Gehalt von 10.000 auf 1.000 € im Monat kürzt, einen Staatshaushalt sanieren? Außerdem ist das nicht so einfach zu machen, die Gehälter sind im Gesetz festgeschrieben. Sie verdienen deswegen vll auf den ersten Blick soviel, da sie in der Privatwirtschaft ähnliche Summen verdienen würden - und um die besten Köpfe werben zu können, braucht man ähnliche Gehälter, logisch, oder? Außerdem sollen sie damit unbestechlicher gegenüber Geld gemacht werden, würden sie nur 1.000 € verdienen, würden sie sicher leichter auf Bestechungsgelder eingehen.



Nunja, zu ihren normalen "Gehalt" bekommen Politiker noch einen Steuerfreibetrag + "Geschenke" von den ganzen Lobbys die Sie vertreten. Diese "unbestechlicher gegenüber Geld"-Aussage glaube ich auch nicht so recht, denn Geld regiert nunmal die Welt. Je mehr man davon hat, desto "glücklicher" ist man. Das Video ist zwar etwas überspitzt dargestellt, aber es steckt leider viel zu viel Wahres drin.




SL55 schrieb:


> Schwarzarbeit ist zumindest bei uns in Österreich teil der Kultur - ohne derer würden wir hier bei uns viel weniger Dinge von Handwerkern erledigen lassen. Sicher, es entsteht ein Schaden in Form von Steuerausfällen, aber ich denke, zumindest kann ich jetzt nur für mich in Österreich sprechen, ohne Schwarzarbeit geht es bei uns nicht.



Ich meinte damit nicht, die Leute, die kurz einem Bekannten oder so helfen, sondern die Leute, die das im großen Stil tun.



SL55 schrieb:


> Aha, und weil es die Todesstrafe gibt, sind die Gefängniskosten soviel niedriger? Sieh dir mal Amerika an, dort sitzen die Verbrecher 20 Jahre im Todestrakt bevor sie hingerichtet werden - das ist alles andere als billig... Außerdem hast du das Problem bei der Todesstrafe, du kannst sie nicht rückgängig machen bei einem Fehler im Verfahren, wo z.B. jemand Falscher hingerichtet wird, man aber erst 10 Jahre später drauf kommt - das Leben ist das höchste Gut des Menschen, das kann man nicht einfach so wieder zurückgeben. Wenn einer anstatt getötet zu werden 25 Jahre im Gefängnis sitzt, kann er wenigstens weiterleben...
> ....



Auch wenn das jetzt hart klingen mag, aber bei einer eindeutigen Beweisführung und / oder einem Geständnis wo keinerlei Zweifel an der Schuld bestehen halte ich das doch für sinvoll. Rein rechnerisch kostet einer der 20 Jahre in der "Todeszelle" sitzt weniger, als einer der 30 Jahre in Haft ist und danach noch eine Physchologische Betreung benötigt.



SL55 schrieb:


> Du übertreibst jetzt mit deinem Privatjet. Du tust so als würden Politiker ständig mit einem Dienstflugzeug kreuz und quer durchs Land jetten. Hier kann ich wieder nur für mich Österreicher sprechen, aber hier wird zumeist eine AUA (Austrian Airlines, eine ganz normale Fluggesellschaft die jetzt Tochter der Lufthansa ist) Jet gechartert um ins Ausland zu fliegen, im normalfall fliegt ja nicht nur der Bundeskanzler alleine, sondern eine ganze Abordnung aus Politikern, Unternehmern, ... , in ein anderes Land. Für Flüge z.B. nach Brüssel fliegen meines wissens die österreichischen Politiker nur mit einem Linienflug (natürlich Businessclass, aber soviel darf man ihnen jetzt schon zugestehen  ). Wie es da mit Frau Merkel aussieht, weiß ich nicht, bei ihr kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen dass sie einen Privatjet gestellt bekommt, sie ist ja um einiges wichtiger als die Politiker bei uns. Aber eine Airforce One wie in Amerika gibts glaub ich in ganz Europa für kein Oberhaupt.
> 
> MfG



Das mit dem Privatjet ist schon etwas übertrieben, jedoch würde ich gerne mal wissen, wieviele unnötige Kosten an den Steuerzahlen gehen, weil man den Dienstwagen für private Angelegenheiten nutzt oder wegen sonstiger "Späße".


----------



## >M.Pain (4. September 2011)

*Chin Meyer erklärt Finanzspekulation*

Sehr sehenswertes Video wo der Herr Meyer den Finanzmarkt auf leichte und verständliche weise erklärt das es auch jeder begreift.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_hnY3KHpa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Nunja, zu ihren normalen "Gehalt" bekommen Politiker noch einen Steuerfreibetrag + "Geschenke" von den ganzen Lobbys die Sie vertreten. Diese "unbestechlicher gegenüber Geld"-Aussage glaube ich auch nicht so recht, denn Geld regiert nunmal die Welt. Je mehr man davon hat, desto "glücklicher" ist man. Das Video ist zwar etwas überspitzt dargestellt, aber es steckt leider viel zu viel Wahres drin.



Von den Lobbyverbänden bekommen sie erst mal gar nichts. 
Das Problem hier ist, dass die Politiker nach ihrer Amtszeit dann in die Firmen wechseln, deren Interessen sie während ihrer Amtszeit vertreten haben, hier sollte man ansetzen.
Ein weitere Punkt sind die Nebenjobs. Ich hab keine Probleme damit, wenn ein Anwalt, der MdB ist, noch nebenbei seine Kanzlei hat, aber seine Arbeit im Bundestag darf nicht darunter leiden, dass er als Anwalt stündig Mandanten betreut, die am Ende noch im Konflikt zu seiner Arbeit im Bundestag steht. Auch erwarte ich von einem MdB oder MdL, dass er seine gesamte Zeit für seine Arbeit im Bundestags einbringt und nicht nur ab und zu mal zu Abstimmungen kommt, wie das bei im EU Parlament Gang und Gäbe ist.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit nicht, die Leute, die kurz einem Bekannten oder so helfen, sondern die Leute, die das im großen Stil tun.



Du meinst die Firmen, die im großen Stil illegale Beschäftigen?
Dagegen gibt es Gesetze, man muss sie nur durchsetzen. 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt hart klingen mag, aber bei einer eindeutigen Beweisführung und / oder einem Geständnis wo keinerlei Zweifel an der Schuld bestehen halte ich das doch für sinvoll. Rein rechnerisch kostet einer der 20 Jahre in der "Todeszelle" sitzt weniger, als einer der 30 Jahre in Haft ist und danach noch eine Physchologische Betreung benötigt.


 
Falscher Thread. 
Eine Eindeutige Beweisführung gibt es nicht, sieht man an an den USA, dort werden zum Tode verurteile nach Jahren (oder nach ihrem Tod) doch noch freigesprochen, weil die "Beweise" eben nicht stimmten.
Außerdem kann man den Fortschritt einer Gesellschaft auch daran messen, wie sie mit ihren Gefangenen umgeht. 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Das mit dem Privatjet ist schon etwas übertrieben, jedoch würde ich gerne mal wissen, wieviele unnötige Kosten an den Steuerzahlen gehen, weil man den Dienstwagen für private Angelegenheiten nutzt oder wegen sonstiger "Späße".


 
Ein Politiker muss repräsentativeren, das ist erst mal eine wichtigste Aufgabe, egal was da noch kommt. Dazu muss er gut gekleidet sein und entsprechend auftreten.
Fliegt also Merkel nach Paris und labert mit Sarkozy, fahren die Autos des Kanzlers nach Paris, eben vor dem Flugzeug und holen sie am Flughafen ab, damit sie eben entsprechend auftreten kann. 
Wenn die Gesundheitsminister ein Auto nach Spanien kommen lässt um sich zu einem Vortrag fahren zu lassen, dann kann sie das machen, da der Vortrag ja ein Teil ihrer Aufgabe als Ministerin ist. Dass das etwas ungeschickt aussieht, ist richtig, aber das kann sie eben machen, es gibt kein Gesetz dagegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: Chin Meyer erklärt Finanzspekulation*

Sehr geile Video. 
Das hättest du aber auch im Wirtschafts/Finanzkrise Thread posten können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2011)

*AW: Chin Meyer erklärt Finanzspekulation*

Ich hol das mal nach - denn eine eigene Diskussion zu dem Video ist wohl eh nicht möglich, weil alle unterm Tisch liegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: Chin Meyer erklärt Finanzspekulation*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hol das mal nach - denn eine eigene Diskussion zu dem Video ist wohl eh nicht möglich, weil alle unterm Tisch liegen


 
Und deinetwegen habe ich jetzt einen Doppelpost.


----------



## onkelkramer (5. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Um, fähige Politiker zu bekommen sollten die auf jeden Fall soviel wie in der freien Wirtschaft verdienen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Brauchen sie nicht, da sie andere Privilegien haben als Manager in der Wirtschaft, außerdem managen sie ja keine Firma.
Ein Staat ist keine Firma, den kannst du nicht so führen wie eine Firma, also kannst du die Leute auch nicht so bezahlen wie in einer Firma.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Um mal wieder was zu sagen... 

Wie steht ihr so zu der Transaktionssteuer?
Also, eine Steuer auf alle Transaktionen im Bereich des Geldes.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. September 2011)

Prinzipiell erstmal dafür. Wer Gewinn macht, hat den auch zu versteuern, muss man bei ehrlicher Arbeit ja auch machen.


----------



## Icejester (23. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Richtig. Deswegen sollte man auch Gewinn und nicht den reinen Transfer besteuern. Davon, daß der Eine dem Anderen was gibt, hat nämlich noch niemand Gewinn gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Richtig. Deswegen sollte man auch Gewinn und nicht den reinen Transfer besteuern. Davon, daß der Eine dem Anderen was gibt, hat nämlich noch niemand Gewinn gemacht.


 
Das ist aber eben irrelevant, denn das Geld ist ja vorhanden, also kann es niemanden treffen, der daraus keinen Gewinn erzielen wird.


----------



## Icejester (23. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Was ist denn das für eine verquere Logik? Weil jemand Geld hat, ist es in Ordnung, es einfach zu nehmen?!? Normalerweise nennt man sowas Diebstahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Nein, denn er will ja mit dem Geld etwas machen und das hat doch nichts mit Diebstahl zu tun.


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Nur um mal um auf Die überschrift einzugehen:

AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?

NEIN! Eine Schlange, die sich selbst von hinten frisst kann nicht lange überleben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Es geht ja aber darum, ob es einen Ausweg gibt, was muss geändert werden, damit das System bestand hat?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht ja aber darum, ob es einen Ausweg gibt, was muss geändert werden, damit das System bestand hat?



Als allererstes sollte Herr Schäuble zur Raison gerufen werden. Das sollte zumindest die Euro Krise etwas verlangsamen. 
Der Mann scheint einfach nicht verstehen zu wollen, wie es in der Wirtschaft läuft. Dieses ständige Zufüttern von Informationen ist ja wohl nur noch als unsäglich dumm zu bezeichnen (Spekulanten leben von Informationen und freuen sich natürlich über derartige Verkaufssignale, kenne ich selbst noch aus meiner Spekulantenzeit). 

Ist es etwa verwunderlich, dass der Euro jedesmal einen starken Einbruch hinnehmen muss, wenn dieser Mann vor Publikum spricht? 

Heute zum Beispiel hätten überhaupt keine Informationen bzgl. der Griechenland Krise fallen müssen. Kein Hahn hat danach gekräht, doch Herr Schäuble fühlte sich trotzdem verantwortlich es zu herausposaunen. Unglaublich wie ein einzelner Mann durch sein unüberlegtes Handeln soviel Schaden anrichten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Schäuble ist Finanzminister, wenn du den Wirtschaftsminister kritisieren willst, frag mal den Rösler, was der für einen Murks macht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Schäuble ist Finanzminister*, wenn du den Wirtschaftsminister kritisieren willst, frag mal den Rösler, was der für einen Murks macht.



Natürlich ist er das. Umso schlimmer. 
Von Rösler hört man wenigstens etwas weniger und wenn, dann verläuft es meist in eine Richtung, die der Wirtschaft nicht ganz so viel Schaden zufügt. 

Kann zwar beide absolut nicht ausstehen, aber der Fairness halber muss gesagt sein, dass Rösler bisher noch für keine Aufruhr an den Märkten gesorgt hat, während mir Schäuble mitlerweile wie ein Sadist vorkommt, der Spaß daran findet die Märkte jede Woche von neuen in Aufruhr zu versetzen.

Manchmal muss man einfach einmal die Füße still und den Mund geschlossen halten. Das scheint Herr Schäuble aber irgendwie nicht zu verstehen.

Die Spekulanten freut es, der Rest der Wirschaft/Bevölkerung darf sich zu Recht gemobbt fühlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Von Rösler hört man wenigstens etwas weniger und wenn, dann verläuft es meist in eine Richtung, die der Wirtschaft nicht ganz so viel Schaden zufügt.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube, wir lesen völlig unterschiedliche Berichte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr so zu der Transaktionssteuer?
> Also, eine Steuer auf alle Transaktionen im Bereich des Geldes.



Solange man nicht entscheidende Komponenten der Globalisierung umkehrt, bringt sie Europa wenig bis nichts. Im Gegensatz zu Firmen, die zumindest teilweise ortsgebunden sind, lassen sich Spekulationen ohne irgendwelchen Aufwand am anderen Ende der Welt abwickeln und so eine derartige Steuer umgehen.




Icejester schrieb:


> Richtig. Deswegen sollte man auch Gewinn und nicht den reinen Transfer besteuern. Davon, daß der Eine dem Anderen was gibt, hat nämlich noch niemand Gewinn gemacht.



In einer kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft sollte nichts stattfinden, ohne das jemand dabei Gewinn macht. Erst recht nicht der Besitzerwechsel großer Geldmengen.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Als allererstes sollte Herr Schäuble zur Raison gerufen werden. Das sollte zumindest die Euro Krise etwas verlangsamen.
> Der Mann scheint einfach nicht verstehen zu wollen, wie es in der Wirtschaft läuft. Dieses ständige Zufüttern von Informationen ist ja wohl nur noch als unsäglich dumm zu bezeichnen (Spekulanten leben von Informationen und freuen sich natürlich über derartige Verkaufssignale, kenne ich selbst noch aus meiner Spekulantenzeit).
> 
> Ist es etwa verwunderlich, dass der Euro jedesmal einen starken Einbruch hinnehmen muss, wenn dieser Mann vor Publikum spricht?
> ...


 
Wenn es keine offiziellen Informationen gibt, füllen abenteuerliche Spekulationen die Lücke. Und die drücken, im Gegensatz zu Aussagen zur Sachlage, nicht nur die Stimmung an den Finanzmärkten, sondern sorgen auch noch zusätzlich für Unruhe (siehe Äußerungen gewisser anderer Politiker und solcher, die Behaupten weche zu sein), die man nun wirklich nicht gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Icejester (27. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In einer kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft sollte nichts stattfinden, ohne das jemand dabei Gewinn macht. Erst recht nicht der Besitzerwechsel großer Geldmengen.


 Wenn das stimmen würde, würde niemals ein Unternehmen Pleite machen. Aber was sagt Dir in der Beziehung Deine Lebenserfahrung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange man nicht entscheidende Komponenten der Globalisierung umkehrt, bringt sie Europa wenig bis nichts. Im Gegensatz zu Firmen, die zumindest teilweise ortsgebunden sind, lassen sich Spekulationen ohne irgendwelchen Aufwand am anderen Ende der Welt abwickeln und so eine derartige Steuer umgehen.



Natürlich kannst du das nicht ohne die USA, Großbritannien, China und Indien machen, da sich diese Länder aber weigern, wird das nicht passieren, auch wenn sie nicht verkehrt ist.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmen würde, würde niemals ein Unternehmen Pleite machen. Aber was sagt Dir in der Beziehung Deine Lebenserfahrung?



Hmm, wieso gehen denn Unternehmen pleite? doch nicht weil sie keine Steuern auf Geldgeschäfte zahlen?
Sie gehen pleite, weil sie am Markt vorbei operieren.



Icejester schrieb:


> Richtig. Deswegen sollte man auch Gewinn und nicht den reinen Transfer besteuern. Davon, daß der Eine dem Anderen was gibt, hat nämlich noch niemand Gewinn gemacht.



Auf allen Transaktionen in der Welt werden Steuern erhoben und ausgerechnet beim Geld, mit dem am meisten Geld gemacht wird, soll es so eine Steuer nicht geben?
Die Transaktion erfolgt doch nur, weil beide Seiten davon einen Vorteil erwarten und daher sollte auch eine Steuer erhoben werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmen würde, würde niemals ein Unternehmen Pleite machen. Aber was sagt Dir in der Beziehung Deine Lebenserfahrung?


 
Lass bitte die Trolllerei.

Wir mögen oft unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, aber das heißt nicht, dass ich dir abkaufe, so blöd zu sein, dass man die erklären muss, wieso ein Unternehmen pleite gehen kann, wenn von jeder Transaktion jemand (d.h. mindestens eine Person) profitiert.


----------



## Icejester (27. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Genau das muß eben nicht der Fall sein. Es gibt viele Konstellationen, in denen alle direkt beteiligten Akteure Verlust machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Genau das muß eben nicht der Fall sein. Es gibt viele Konstellationen, in denen alle direkt beteiligten Akteure Verlust machen.


 
Tja, aber dann haben sie auch ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht.
Ich muss mir doch nur Unternehmensfusionen anschauen, danach ist das neue Unternehmen immer weniger wert als die alten, schon sehr komisch.


----------



## Icejester (27. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Welchen Wert meinst Du? Den Börsenwert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Welchen Wert meinst Du? Den Börsenwert?


 
Natürlich den Börsenwert, denn auf denen schaut man nur noch, sowohl die Aktionäre, als auch die Analysten und die Rating Agenturen.
Guck dir doch Vodafone an, wie die nach der Mannesmann Übernahme in den Keller gerauscht sind und was ist die Firma heute noch Wert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, aber dann haben sie auch ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht.
> Ich muss mir doch nur Unternehmensfusionen anschauen, danach ist das neue Unternehmen immer weniger wert als die alten, schon sehr komisch.


 
Die haben ihre Hausaufgaben oftmals deutlich besser gemacht, als Leute, die partout keinen Gewinner entdecken können. Denn beteiligt sind an so einer Fusion nicht nur beide Unternehmen, sondern z.B. auch sämtliche Entscheidungsträger, sämtliche Aktionäre und ggf. noch externe Berater/Zuliefer/... . Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil dieser Personen kann den Nutzen der Fusion durchaus anhand anderer Größen als den Firmenwert beurteilen. Z.B. anhand der Provisionen/Boni, die dabei für ihn zusätzlich rausspringen.
Davon abgesehen darf man den Wert (dessen Berechnung ein eigenes Thema wäre...) auch nicht im Vergleich zum vorherigen betrachten, sondern im Vergleich zum erwarteten Wert ohne Fusion.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich muss da nur wieder an mein privates Umfeld denken.
Mein Schwiegervater ist dadurch reich geworden, weil er als Anwalt Firmenfusionen mit ausgearbeitet hat, dazu Börsengänge und noch anderen Kram.
Anwälte und Unternehmensberater sind die großen Gewinner bei Firmenzusammenschließungen. 

Ach ja, der Typ mit seinen privaten Autos, die über seine Firma laufen, ist übrigens Unternehmensberater.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Auch wenn ich von Börsen nix verstehe, es passiert folgendes

Das Geld ist nix mehr Wert die Zahlen auf dem Bankkonto sind nur irgendwelche Zahlen.
Die Scheine sind nur noch bedrucktes Papier mit nem Silberstreifen und Münzen nur noch Metall.

Der Ausweg, entweder eine Weltweite Währung wenn das geht oder der Tauschhandel wird wieder eingeführt, auch wenn es eigenartig klingt andere Auswege finde ich keine. 

ringt doch nix das Geld von einem Land zum anderen zu überweisen um die Schulden zu zahlen das ist dann ein Domino Effekt weil dann ein anderes Land Geld braucht und das Land das vorher Arm war und jetzt Geld hat muss zahlen und so gehts immer weiter. Es MUSS an diesem System etwas geändert werden damit sowas nicht andauernd passiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Schulden eines Mannes der Reichtum eines anderen ist.
Das Geld war ja in dem Sinne nicht vernichtet, es wird nur umverteilt.
In diesem Fall bekommen die Banken das Geld vom Staat, der dafür Schulden aufnehmen muss. Die reichen Leute, mit deren Geld spekuliert wurde, bekommen also ihr Geld, der normale Bürger, der nicht spekuliert hat, muss nun dem reichen Mann das Geld geben und dann die dafür aufgenommenen Schulden abarbeiten.
So funktioniert das System.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Jein. Das ist das, was die Politik gerade zu steuern versucht. Aber darüber hinaus muss tatsächlich Geld am Markt vernichtet bzw. abgewertet werden, denn es wurde zu lange zuviel aus dem nichts heraus generiert (Spekulationen, Kredite,...) und mitlerweile wird klar, dass diese Summen nicht gedeckt sind. D.h. entweder verschwindet Geld (z.B. fallende Kurse) oder das Geld aller ist weniger wert. Die Politik versucht nur zu steuern, wo das Geld verschwindet: Nicht bei denen, die sich verspekuliert haben oder die unsichere Kredite vergaben, sondern aus den Staatskassen bzw. der Tasche der Steuerzahler.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Heisst also wenn ich arbeiten gehe, arbeite ich nur für die reichen?

Die reichen haben das Geld auf ihrem Konto und die Bank hat also Geld vom Staat und von den reichen?

Das Geld fliesst ja so, ich gehe arbeiten und bekomme mein Gehalt der Staat bekommt meine Steuern und dann geht das Geld zu den Banken?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Reichen sind nun mal die Gewinner dieses Systems, erst wenn man grundlegende Dinge verändert, ändert sich was. Da aber die Reichen auch die sind, die Macht haben, ändert sich nichts.

Du musst bedenken, dass nur hinter jedem 10. Euro, der an der Börse gehandelt wird, auch tatsächlich ein Wert steht, der erwirtschaftet/hergestellt oder erdienstet ist, die anderen 90% sind nur virtuell.
Doch wenn dieses "virtuelle" Geld "vernichtet" wird, entstehen irgendwo reale Lücken, die gefüllt werden müssen, meist eben mit Schulden, da es ja rein wirtschaftlich nicht möglich ist, plötzlich so viel Geld generieren zu können.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ist ja klar das die reichen nicht wollen das etwas daran geändert wird. Würde ich auch nicht wollen, wenn ich jahrelang eine ausbildung gemacht hätte um dann viel zu verdienen wenn mein Geld und meine Ausbildung am Schluss nix Wert sind.

In der USA gab es Proteste dass das Geld ungerecht verteilt wird genaueres weiss ich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> In der USA gab es Proteste dass das Geld ungerecht verteilt wird genaueres weiss ich nicht.


 
In den USA wird eher selten demonstriert.
Interessant zu sehen ist aber, das es noch nie so viele Amerikaner gab wie jetzt, die unterhalb der Armutsgrenze leben, obdachlos sind oder keine Krankenversicherung haben.
Wäre ich Politiker, würde mir das zu denken geben, dass an dem System irgendwas nicht mehr hinhaut auch weil es noch nie so viele Milliardäre gab wie jetzt.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Mark Zuckerberg plötzlich Milliardär ist, nur weil er Facebook an die Börse bringt. Obwohl es keinen Nachweis gibt, dass Facebook tatsächlich in dem Maße Geld generieren kann, wie die Analysten immer behaupten.

Auch darf man sich von den Börsenwerten nicht blenden lassen. Apple mag zwar augenblicklich das nach dem Börsenwert wertvollste Unternehmen sein, aber es basiert nur auf Schätzungen von Analysten, dass Apple in den kommenden Jahren weiterhin bahnbrechende Innovationen hat.
Doch, wenn man das nüchtern betrachtet, was will Apple denn jetzt machen?
Das Notebook neu erfinden?


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

notebook neu erfinden??  das wäre doch mal was dann hätte apple ein paar  zahlen mehr auf dem Konto.

Was sind den das für Personen die spekulieren? Also ihre Berufsbezeichnung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was sind den das für Personen die spekulieren? Also ihre Berufsbezeichnung?


 
Die spekulieren ja nicht selbst, die lassen ihr Geld arbeiten, wie es so schön heißt.

Der, der dann an der Börse die Geschäfte macht ist eben der Börsenmakler/Wertpapierhändler, meist Broker genannt.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

USA: Massive Sozialproteste an der Wall Street - 80 Personen festgenommen

das hatte ich vorhin gemeint mit den Protesten in der USA


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Oktober 2011)

http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/01/police-arresting-protesters-on-brooklyn-bridge/

Laut der Quelle haben Sie wohl weitaus mehr festgenommen.

Aber immerhin hat JP Morgan ja auch dem NYPD eben erst 4,6 Mio Dollar gespendet


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

In den USA wirst du immer sofort festgenommen, wenn du in der Öffentlichkeit unangenehm auffällst oder die öffentliche Ordnung störst, ist also völlig normal, dass von 700 Demonstranten auch 700 festgenommen werden.

Aber die paar Hundert Leute sind eben im Vergleich zu Europa keine Demonstranten, sondern eben einfach nur Protester.


----------



## Charlie Harper (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Hm also beim Euro hängen alle Mitglieder der Währungsunion mit drin. Daher sollte man an Griechenland ein Exempel statuiren. Die EU braucht schließlich einen Masterplan für solche Fälle. Griechenland wird mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte Euroland sein, dass pleite gehen wird. Ich denke dass Griechenland zumindest teilwese einen Schuldenschnitt braucht. Denn selbst wenn das Land nur 50% seiner Schulden zurückbezahlt ist das immer noch besser, als wenn das Land 0% zurück bezahlt. 

Griechenland ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch kein würdiges Mitglied für den Euro-Raum. Korruption ohne Ende, ein aufgeblähter Staatsapperat, keine nennenswerte Industrie,... Dazu kommt noch, dass Griechenland quasi seine Bilanzen gefälscht hat, um überhaupt in die Euro-Zone aufgenommen zu werden. 

Momentan sind ja die Inspektoren von der Troika im Land. So wie es aussieht, wird eine Staatspleite wohl immer wahrscheinlicher, weil die Inspektoren erhebliche Zweifel an den Sparplänen des Landes haben. Z.B. will Griechenland bis 2016 glaube Ich, 150000 Beamte entlassen. Problem: Laut griechischer Verfassung dürfen Beamte gar nicht entlassen werden. Damit steht die Auszahlung der nächsten Tranche über 8 Mrd. Euro in Frage und die Rating-Agenturen drohen schon wieder mit der nächsten Herabstufung. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass man die Staatspleite Griechenlands noch verhindern kann. 

Und auch Italien macht mir Sorgen. Bei der Maischberger glaube Ich, hat mal einer gesagt, dass es die Italiener drauf ankommen lassen werden, falls das Land vor der Insolvenz stehen sollte. Heißt, man wird Reformen verweigern und dennoch Hilfen von der EU kassieren wollen, weil man genau weiß dass Italien ohne diese Hilfen, den Rest der EU mit sich ziehen wird. 

Es scheint also Staaten zu geben, die nicht bereit sind Eigeninitiative zu zeigen um die eigenen Staatsfinanzen in Ordnung zu bringen und sich dennoch auf die EU verlassen können, da eine Staatspleite sich ja auf die ganzen anderen Mitgliedsstaaten auswirken könnte. 
Einfach ausgedrückt: Man lebt selbst auf Pump und verlässt sich auf die Anderen und nutzt diese gnadenlos aus. 

Naja, langsam fehlt mir der Überblick über das ganze Thema.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Berlusconi ist eh mehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt als mit dem Land. Solange er Regierungschef ist, wird sich da nichts ändern und bei der kommenden Regierung wird dann geheult, wenn man dann weiß, was wirklich ist.


----------



## Charlie Harper (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Berlusconi ist als Person an sich untragbar. Wenn man bedenkt was der sich schon alles geleistet hat... in Deutschland hätte das gereicht um 10 Kanzler zum Rücktritt zu bewegen. Ich bezweifle sogar, dass er überhaupt auch nur ne Ahnung davon hat, wie man einen Staat regiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Berlusconi ist ja nicht zum ersten Mal Regierungschef.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Daher sollte man an Griechenland ein Exempel statuiren.



Und wie soll so ein Exempel aussehen?
Aktuell demonstriert man an Griechenland, wie man von außen die Wirtschaft eines Landes endgültig vernichten kann.



> Es scheint also Staaten zu geben, die nicht bereit sind Eigeninitiative zu zeigen um die eigenen Staatsfinanzen in Ordnung zu bringen und sich dennoch auf die EU verlassen können, da eine Staatspleite sich ja auf die ganzen anderen Mitgliedsstaaten auswirken könnte.
> Einfach ausgedrückt: Man lebt selbst auf Pump und verlässt sich auf die Anderen und nutzt diese gnadenlos aus.


 
Ich bin sicher, die Staaten sind dir dankbar, wenn du ihnen zeigst, wie man seine Staatsfinanzen "aus Eigeninitiative" in Ordnung bringt. Kannst zur Übung ja mal mit Deutschland anfangen, dass das auch schon seit Jahren nicht schafft - und auf Pump lebt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Was in Griechenland abgeht ist einfach nur Wahnsinn (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). 

All diese Streiks und die restlichen Unverschämtheiten, die sich der Rest Europas vom griechischen Volk gefallen lassen muss (u. a. Beleidigungen und Verdächtigungen gegen Deutschland und Frankreich) grenzen schon an eine Kriegserklärung. Dieser  Papandreou gehört dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen. In so einem Fall von internationalen Verwicklungen hat man als Staatschef ganz anders, nämlich mit aller Härte, zu reagieren. 

Ginge es nach mir, würden wir die Finanzkrise jetzt genauso beenden, wie wir Europäer es in den letzten Jahrhunderten geschafft haben. Durch Invasion und Kolonialisierung. Mag extrem klingen, aber bis zu 2 Billionen Euro in Rettungspaketen und Umverschuldung (Griechenland ist dann schuldenfrei, dafür sind es andere nicht mehr) sind ja auch nicht gerade vernünftige Worte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich kann die Griechen aber auch verstehen, denn es sind ja nicht alle fette Bonzen, die meisten sind Leute, die es nun mal jetzt hart trifft und die regen sich darüber auf, dass sie die Zeche zahlen müssen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann die Griechen aber auch verstehen, denn es sind ja nicht alle fette Bonzen, die meisten sind Leute, die es nun mal jetzt hart trifft und die regen sich darüber auf, dass sie die Zeche zahlen müssen.



"Fette Bonzen" vielleicht nicht. Aber übermäßig verwöhnt scheinen sie alle zu sein. 
Wer bekommt in Deutschland oder den großen Rest Europas schon bis zu 18 Gehälter? Man kann ja oft schon froh sein, ein 13. Gehalt oder Weihnachtsgeld zu bekommen. Selbst darauf hat man nämlich eigentlich keinen Anspruch. 

Die Griechen regen sich im Grunde alle umsonst auf. Die Dinge wegen denen gestreikt wird sind ja fast schon lächerlich. Beispielsweise wurde auch bei der -- lange überfälligen -- Liberalisierung des Personentransport Marktes gestreikt. 

Wäre dafür, dass in der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage ein europaweites Streikverbot verhängt wird. 
Ist doch wirklich nur kontraproduktiv, in dieser Situation nochmehr Geld rausschlagen zu wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

In welchen Einheiten ein Einkommen gezahlt wird, ist ja erstmal wurscht. Entscheidend ist die Gesamthöhe und das preiskorrigierte Medianeinkommen in Griechenland lag vor der Krise gut 25% unter dem von Deutschland. Im Zuge der EU-Maßnahmen explodieren Arbeitslosigkeit und Preise, d.h. jetzt sieht es noch schlechter aus. Willst du hier ernsthaft Leute fertig machen, weil sie wesentlich weniger verdienen, als wir?

Und das die Griechen in einer Situation, in der ihre Existenz von der Globalisierung vernichtet wird, nicht gerade pro-Liberalisierung sind, ist nun wirklich verständlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> "Fette Bonzen" vielleicht nicht. Aber übermäßig verwöhnt scheinen sie alle zu sein.
> Wer bekommt in Deutschland oder den großen Rest Europas schon bis zu 18 Gehälter? Man kann ja oft schon froh sein, ein 13. Gehalt oder Weihnachtsgeld zu bekommen. Selbst darauf hat man nämlich eigentlich keinen Anspruch.



Mit "fette Bonzen" meine ich aber die, die durch Vetternwirtschaft Jobs im Staatsapparat bekommen haben und 15 Monatsgehälter im Jahr.
Der einfache Arbeitnehmer hatte davon nichts, muss aber jetzt die Zeche zahlen in Form von höheren Steuern, höheren Energiekosten, höheren Mieten und höheren Lebenshaltungskosten.
Außerdem hat auch nicht jede Politesse 100 Riesen im Jahr verdient.

Dazu kommt dann noch, dass die reichen Griechen ihr Geld alle an der Steuerbehörde vorbeigeschleust haben, weil die Behörde ja selbst von denen unterwandert war.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wäre dafür, dass in der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage ein europaweites Streikverbot verhängt wird.
> Ist doch wirklich nur kontraproduktiv, in dieser Situation nochmehr Geld rausschlagen zu wollen.


 
Streik ist ein Grundrecht in der Demokratie, immerhin heißt Demokratie ja Volksherrschaft. Da kannst du nicht plötzlich mal ein paar Rechte abschaffen, nur weil sie dir gerade nicht in den Kram passen.
Dann kannst du gleich eine Diktatur oder Polizeistaat errichten.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit "fette Bonzen" meine ich aber die, die durch Vetternwirtschaft Jobs im Staatsapparat bekommen haben und 15 Monatsgehälter im Jahr.
> Der einfache Arbeitnehmer hatte davon nichts, muss aber jetzt die Zeche zahlen in Form von höheren Steuern, höheren Energiekosten, höheren Mieten und höheren Lebenshaltungskosten.
> Außerdem hat auch nicht jede Politesse 100 Riesen im Jahr verdient.
> 
> Dazu kommt dann noch, dass die reichen Griechen ihr Geld alle an der Steuerbehörde vorbeigeschleust haben, weil die Behörde ja selbst von denen unterwandert war.



Zum einfachen Arbeitnehmer zähle ich aber auch Beamten und prinzipiell jedem Arbeitnehmer, dessen Arbeitgeber der griechische Staat ist. Und jene haben nun einmal profitiert. Und das angefangen beim einfachen Abfallentsorger. 



> Streik ist ein Grundrecht in der Demokratie, immerhin heißt Demokratie ja Volksherrschaft. Da kannst du nicht plötzlich mal ein paar Rechte abschaffen, nur weil sie dir gerade nicht in den Kram passen.
> Dann kannst du gleich eine Diktatur oder Polizeistaat errichten.


 
Streikrecht hat nichts mit Demokratie zu tun. 
Im Grunde ist es ein völlig obsoletes Konzept, dass bereits im letzten Jahrhundert hätte abgeschafft werden sollen. 

Wie du richtig erkannt hast, sind wir eine Demokratie. Eine parlamentarische Demokratie. Keine nach Vorbild der französischen Revolution, in der der Pöbel die Macht über alles hat. 

Ich gebe unseren Politikern wahrhaftig nicht oft recht, aber wenn sie sagen, dass Dinge wie Stuttgart21 oder allgemeine Streiks keine moderne Form der Demokratie verkörpern, sondern die Macht des Stärkeren/Boshafteren, haben sie vollkommen recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Zum einfachen Arbeitnehmer zähle ich aber auch Beamten und prinzipiell jedem Arbeitnehmer, dessen Arbeitgeber der griechische Staat ist. Und jene haben nun einmal profitiert. Und das angefangen beim einfachen Abfallentsorger.



Doch nicht jeder, das ist doch albern.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Streikrecht hat nichts mit Demokratie zu tun.
> Im Grunde ist es ein völlig obsoletes Konzept, dass bereits im letzten Jahrhundert hätte abgeschafft werden sollen.



Was heißt denn "Demonstration". Genau, das bedeutet, dass man auf etwas hinweist.
In diesem Fall auf Ungerechtigkeiten und das ist in einer Demokratie eben ein Grundrecht.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wie du richtig erkannt hast, sind wir eine Demokratie. Eine parlamentarische Demokratie. Keine nach Vorbild der französischen Revolution, in der der Pöbel die Macht über alles hat.
> 
> Ich gebe unseren Politikern wahrhaftig nicht oft recht, aber wenn sie sagen, dass Dinge wie Stuttgart21 oder allgemeine Streiks keine moderne Form der Demokratie verkörpern, sondern die Macht des Stärkeren/Boshafteren, haben sie vollkommen recht.



Nö, die Politik von heute wird von Lobbyisten geformt, ein Politiker hat doch keine Freiheiten mehr, dazu kommt der Fraktionszwang, was gegen die freie Entscheidung ist.
Das, was in Deutschland seit 20 Jahren abläuft ist nichts anderes als dass Konzerne sich die Gesetze so hinbauen lassen, damit sie den größten Nutzen davon haben und der, der keinen Einfluss hat, muss das bezahlen.
Oder denkst du echt, dass Griechenland oder sonst wer Kredite zurück zahlen kann?


----------



## Icejester (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, die Politik von heute wird von Lobbyisten geformt, ein Politiker hat doch keine Freiheiten mehr, dazu kommt der Fraktionszwang, was gegen die freie Entscheidung ist.


 
Wie kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett?  Wie erklärst Du vor dem Hintergrund den jüngsten Streit zwischen Pofalla und Bosbach sowie den in der FDP von Schäffler, Hirsch et. al. angestrengten Mitgliederentscheid über weitere Rettungsmaßnahmen für überschuldete Staaten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett?  Wie erklärst Du vor dem Hintergrund den jüngsten Streit zwischen Pofalla und Bosbach sowie den in der FDP von Schäffler, Hirsch et. al. angestrengten Mitgliederentscheid über weitere Rettungsmaßnahmen für überschuldete Staaten?


 
Ja eben, da ist ein Politiker nicht der gleichen Meinung wie alle anderen und schon wird er angegriffen, gemoppt und sonst was anstatt seine Meinung einfach zu akzeptieren. 
Das ist doch mehr ein Kindergarten als eine Fraktion.


----------



## SL55 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> anstatt seine Meinung einfach zu akzeptieren.



Öhm und gabs mal Zeiten wo in der Politik einfach die Meinung eines anderen akzeptiert wurde...? In der Politik gehts darum die anderen von seinem Gedanken zu überzeugen, und das führt zwangsläufig manchmal zu Streit, auch innerhalb einer Partei oder Koalition, vorallem wenns halbwegs schnell gehen soll. Vorallem wenn man es allen Recht machen will, dann gibts nur Kompromisslösungen oder die Entscheidung dauert ewig so wie in der Schweiz. Will man so etwas wirklich? Ich kann jetzt nur vom österreichischen Standpunkt aus sprechen, aber ich bin froh nicht ein ähnliches politisches System bzw. Mentalität wie in der Schweiz zu haben.

Ziel eines jeden einzelnen Politiker sollte sein mit dicker Haut seine Vorstellungen durchzusetzen. Aber das klappt nicht immer. Bei dem einem Politiker wirds öfter klappen, weil er besser verhandeln kann und bei einem anderen funzts nicht so toll.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Öhm und gabs mal Zeiten wo in der Politik einfach die Meinung eines anderen akzeptiert wurde...? In der Politik gehts darum die anderen von seinem Gedanken zu überzeugen, und das führt zwangsläufig manchmal zu Streit, auch innerhalb einer Partei oder Koalition, vorallem wenns halbwegs schnell gehen soll.


 
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich mit jemanden ein Streitgespräch führe oder ihn verbal attackiere, was hier geschehen ist.
Dass es innerhalb der Fraktion oder Koalition Unstimmigkeiten gibt, ist normal, aber das diskutiert man dann unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit aus und präsentiert dann ein gemeinsam getragenes Ergebnis oder man akzeptiert eben, dass es Abweichler gibt.
Aber man mobbt sie nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Update:*

Neue Hiobsbotschaft für Italien, das Land wird gleich um drei Stufen im Rating herab gesetzt.
ZDFheute | Nachrichten - Vertrauen erschüttert, Italien abgestuft
Italien deutlich herabgestuft: Moody's versetzt Eurozone neuen Schlag - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE


Dazu kommt noch, dass die Großbank "Dexia" vor dem Ende steht.

Die Bank hatte stark in die schwächelnden Länder investiert, mit insgesamt 95 Milliarden Euro, für die es aber keinerlei Sicherheiten von der Bank gibt. Als dann die Kunden aus Angst ihr Geld abhoben, bzw. ihre Konten auflösten, kam es zum Crash. 
Finanzkonzern : Dexia wird zerschlagen - Wirtschaft - FAZ
Schuldenkrise: Dexia-Bank steht vor der Zerschlagung - Banken - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich sags ja immer wieder: Der Rest von Europa ist so marode, dass man Griechenland schon allein deswegen retten muss, damit (hoffentlich) niemand anfängt, mal hinter die Fassade zu gucken.

In dem Zusammenhang die Frage:
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der "Hebel"geschichte mit dem Rettungsfond? Also dass er über mehr-oder-minder geschickte Tricks für die Empfängerstaaten ein vielfaches von dem bereitstellen soll, was von den Geberländern als Garantie zugesichert wurde?

Für mich klingt das ganze irgendwie nach dem gleichen Schema, dass die Banken angewendet haben (und anwenden! Danke an Merkel für die vortreffliche Umsetzung der Neuregelung der Finanzwirtschaft am "Ende" "der" Krise ) und das uns die ganze Geschichte eingebrockt hat: Man verleiht ein vielfaches dessen, was man eigentlich hat. Sogesehen wird der EFSF zur Bad-Bank par exellance. (was aber eigentlich auch ganz amüsant ist, insbesondere wenn er sich für die Bereitstellung mit weiteren Banken zusammenarbeitet. Denn dann kann er zum Schluss ganz geordnet Konkurs anmelden und endlich die auf dem Schaden sitzen lassen, die ihn ursprünglich angerichtet haben  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Deutschland hat ja, wenn ich nicht irre, 220 Milliarden Euro in den Sicherungsfond "eingezahlt". Also an virtuellem Geld.
Wenn diese Summer aber wirklich mal real wird (und danach sieht es doch aus, oder will das jemand abstreiten?), wie will Deutschland und der Rest Europas diese Summe stemmen? Wo soll das Geld herkommen? Wird noch mehr gekürzt?
Der größte Gläubiger Griechenlands sind aktuell die griechischen Banken. Dazu kommen französische Banken, die mit (verdammt, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher) 150-300 Milliarden drin sind, obwohl sie natürlich solche Summer nicht liegen haben, die aktuellen Rücklagen der Banken betragen 2-4%, wenns hoch kommt.
Geht Griechenland pleite, gehen die griechischen Banken pleite, das zieht die französischen auch in die Pleite und damit 2/3 aller anderen Banken in Europa. Um diese Banken dann zu retten (weil sie ja System relevant sind), müssten die Staaten einen Billionen Euro Rettungsschirm spannen, der aber dann durch keinerlei Garantien gesichert ist und das ist ja das Problem. Aus diesem Grund wurde Italien runtergestuft. Das Land hat eine Schulenlast von 130% des Bruttosozialproduktes erreicht.
 Es gibt keine Garantien mehr.
 Es gibt keine Sicherheiten mehr.
Fällt Griechenland, fällt die europäische Wirtschaftsunion, der Euro ist kaputt und die Euro-Staaten am Ende. 
Kein Investor der Welt wird dann noch in diese Länder investieren, keine Staatsanleihen werden noch gekauft, das Sozialsystem wird einbrechen, die Unternehmen werden ihr Geld aus dem Lans ziehen (zumindest die, die es noch können).
Am Ende werden wir Zustände haben wie zu Beginn des WW2.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass auch die USA am Hungertuch nagen und Großbritannien schon lange weg vom Fenster ist.


----------



## SL55 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Naja, ich sehe für die Euro-Staaten Niederlande, Deutschland und Österreich eher wenig Gefahr, selbst wenn Griechenland bankrott gehen würde. Spannend wirds erst wenn Italien und Spanien total weg vom Fenster sind, das sind wichtige Export und Importländer in Europa, da würde die Finanzkrise auch auf die Realwirtschaft übergreifen.

Somit ist es jetzt viel wichtiger was in Italien passiert, zumal es da sowieso um viel mehr Geld geht! 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Und glaubst du, dass Italien noch Kredite bekommt, wenn Griechenland die Staatspleite vorexerziert und von Frankreich eine zusätzliche Bankenkrise ihren Anfang nimmt?
Europa ist nichtmal eine Reihe von Dominos, sondern ein senkrechter Turm. Auf den Ecken balanciert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Deutschland ist auch völlig überschuldet.
Wenn Griechenland pleite geht, zieht es die Banken nach unten und die musst du dann retten. Woher soll das Geld kommen um sie zu retten?
Die Staaten geben doch bisher nur Garantien ab, aber wie man doch sehen kann, ist die Garantie nicht das Papier wert, auf dem sie steht.


----------



## SL55 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und glaubst du, dass Italien noch Kredite bekommt, wenn Griechenland die Staatspleite vorexerziert


Das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Von den Kreditinstituten, die groß in Griechenlandanleihen angelegt haben, wird man dann eher kein Geld mehr geborgt bekommen, einfach weil die keines mehr haben werden. Gibt aber noch andere Banken, die sicher gerne (solange sich nix an der Bewertung Italiens ändert) Geld verdienen wollen, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und von Frankreich eine zusätzliche Bankenkrise ihren Anfang nimmt?
> Europa ist nichtmal eine Reihe von Dominos, sondern ein senkrechter Turm. Auf den Ecken balanciert.


 
Naja, die 9.5 Milliarden Euro für frankreichs Banken würde man wohl im Extremfall doch noch vom französischen Staat bekommen können, um das Defizit der Banken auszugleichen (Siehe dazu HIER welche Länder (in Summe alle Banken der betreffenden Länder) wieviel Geld in Griechenlandanleihen invistiert haben).

Griechenland wird nicht gerettet (bzw. versucht) weil das Auffangen der Banken teurer wäre. Es geht hier um den europäischen Grundgedanken! Sozusagen "Durch Dick und Dünn", wir haben jetzt 10 relativ erfolgreiche Jahre hinter uns in der EU. Jetzt sind schlechtere Tage angesagt, und trotzdem sollten wir zusammen bleiben. Wär ja eine schlechte Partnerschaft wenn man auf einmal sagen würde "tschüss, dass wars. ohne uns!". Das wird wohl der wirkliche Grundgedanke sein den ich so voll unterschreibe. Wir sind nicht nur Österreicher, Deutsche oder Franzosen. WIR sind Europäer!.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Von den Kreditinstituten, die groß in Griechenlandanleihen angelegt haben, wird man dann eher kein Geld mehr geborgt bekommen, einfach weil die keines mehr haben werden. Gibt aber noch andere Banken, die sicher gerne (solange sich nix an der Bewertung Italiens ändert) Geld verdienen wollen, oder?


 
Je länger die Krise läuft, desto mehr verdienen die Banken daran. Die deutsche Bank hat 440 Millionen Euro für ihre Schrott Anleihen bekommen, also ein Top Geschäft für Ackermann und auf dieser Schiene fahren alle Banken, die EZB kauft als Bad Bank ja eben diese Papiere ab.
Gibts du also weiter Geld raus, können die Banken ihre Müll Anleihen umtauschen, gegen sicheres Geld und der Steuerzahler hat dann die Schrott Papiere an der Backe.


----------



## Icejester (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Mittlerweile finde ich's nachgerade lustig. Naja. Die Welt wird sich schon weiterdrehen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Von den Kreditinstituten, die groß in Griechenlandanleihen angelegt haben, wird man dann eher kein Geld mehr geborgt bekommen, einfach weil die keines mehr haben werden. Gibt aber noch andere Banken, die sicher gerne (solange sich nix an der Bewertung Italiens ändert) Geld verdienen wollen, oder?



Das hat sehr wohl etwas miteinander zu tun, denn dein "solange" ist nicht gerechtfertigt. Die Ratings geben wieder, wie hoch die Chance eingeschätzt wird, dass ein Staat unter den herrschenden Bedingungen einen Kredit zurückzahlen wird. "Herrschende Bedingung" ist aber auch: "Die EU stellt sicher, dass kein Mitglied der Eurozone Pleite geht". Wenn sich das ändert, dann ändert sich auch das Rating für Länder, bei denen angenommen werden kann, dass sie ganz ohne EU-Hilfen nicht durch die Krise kommen.
Desweiteren hätte eine Griechenlandpleite auch direkt eine Belastung aller europäischen Länder zur Folge. Denn was viele scheinbar zu vergessen scheinen: "Griechen" sind keine geldfressende Mikroben irgendwo im Mittelmeer. Sondern Menschen. Und wenn diese in Griechenland keine Chance mehr für sich sehen (und "keine Chance" heißt im Falle einer Staatspleite ggf. "wenn keine humanitäre Hilfe kommt: keine Chance auf Überleben", denn der Staat ist wichtig in Griechenland), dann werden sie das Land verlassen und in anderen EU-Ländern versuchen, über die Runde zu kommen.



> Naja, die 9.5 Milliarden Euro für frankreichs Banken würde man wohl im Extremfall doch noch vom französischen Staat bekommen können, um das Defizit der Banken auszugleichen (Siehe dazu HIER welche Länder (in Summe alle Banken der betreffenden Länder) wieviel Geld in Griechenlandanleihen invistiert haben).



Glaube nicht, dass der französische Staat mal einfach so knapp 10 Milliarden Euro an ein Privatunternehmen verschenkt. Iirc hat das nichtmal der deutsche Staat während der Bankenkrise gemacht. Portugal steckt, im Verhältnis zum BIP, auch ein bißchen tiefer drinne, als das Land vertragen könnte. (zumal auch da im Zuge der Pleite höhere Kreditkosten ein Problem werden)


----------



## SL55 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Herrschende Bedingung" ist aber auch: "Die EU stellt sicher, dass kein Mitglied der Eurozone Pleite geht". Wenn sich das ändert, dann ändert sich auch das Rating für Länder, bei denen angenommen werden kann, dass sie ganz ohne EU-Hilfen nicht durch die Krise kommen.


 
Nun ja, da wir nicht wissen nach welchen Faktoren (und wie stark die einzelnen Gewichtet sind) die einzelnen Ratingagenturen arbeiten, kann man aber auch genauso gut davon ausgehen dass der ungeschriebene (und, wenn er ein Gesetz werden würde, würde man gegen EU Recht des Maastrichter Vertrags verstoßen) Satz "Die EU stellt sicher, dass kein Mitglied der Eurozone Pleite geht." keinen Einfluss auf die Bewertung der Euroländer hat (die hätten ja keine rechtliche Grundlage auf so einen Vertrag zu bestehen).

Das Gesetz, das verbietet dass ein Euro Staat oder die EU gezwungen werden kann, für die Verbindlichkeiten eines anderen Euro Staates aufzukommen, ist die sogenannte "*No-Bailout-Klausel"*. Wurde dem Maastrichter Vertrages vorallem aufgrund des Drucks der BRD hinzugefügt, darum ist es jetzt wichtig, dass die Euro Hilfen 100% freiwillig und von allen Staaten der Eurozone getragen werden.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wenn die Ratings aber eben Italien herabstufen, weil sie eine Menge Schulden haben und keine Konzepte, wie man das ändern kann, obwohl das Land sonst gut da steht, bzw. dessen Wirtschaft, ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn die Ratings praktisch jedes Land runterstufen kann, man muss nur mal ein wenig mehr graben.


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie soll so ein Exempel aussehen?
> Aktuell demonstriert man an Griechenland, wie man von außen die Wirtschaft eines Landes endgültig vernichten kann.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja am Beispiel Griechenlands würde Ich sagen: Den Staatsapparat schrumpfen, Steuern besser eintreiben, Korrpution bekämpfen, Rüstungsimporte stoppen.. für was braucht Griechenland massenhaft U-Boote? 
Die Reichen Griechenlands haben doch ihre ganze Kohle in die Schweiz oder nach Luxemburg oder sonst wo ins Ausland geschafft.. 
Ich würd ja sagen, die Wirtschaft fördern. Aber Ich glaube kaum, dass sich in Griechenland eine nennenswerte Wirtschaft befindet.

Es ist ein einziger Krampf... Erst Griechenland und was dann? Portugal, Spanien, Italien, Frankreich und dann Deutschland?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Nun ja, da wir nicht wissen nach welchen Faktoren (und wie stark die einzelnen Gewichtet sind) die einzelnen Ratingagenturen arbeiten, kann man aber auch genauso gut davon ausgehen dass der ungeschriebene (und, wenn er ein Gesetz werden würde, würde man gegen EU Recht des Maastrichter Vertrags verstoßen) Satz "Die EU stellt sicher, dass kein Mitglied der Eurozone Pleite geht." keinen Einfluss auf die Bewertung der Euroländer hat (die hätten ja keine rechtliche Grundlage auf so einen Vertrag zu bestehen).



Die Ratingagenturen versuchen alle Faktoren zu berücksichtigen, die die Rückzahlung von Krediten beeinflussen können. Dafür ist es vollkommen egal, was festgeschrieben ist oder nicht und da gibt es auch nicht viel dran herumzudeuten. Wenn ein Staat sich auf die EU verlassen kann, verbessert dass die Chancen, dass Kredite nicht ausfallen, wenn diese Garantie wegfällt, dann verschlechtert sich umgekehrt sein Rating.




Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Naja am Beispiel Griechenlands würde Ich sagen: Den Staatsapparat schrumpfen,



Und was bringt es der Volkswirtschaft, wenn man statt 30.000 staatlich bezahlten Beamten auf einmal 30.000 staatlich bezahlte Arbeitslose hat? Es ist nicht wirklich so, als hätte Griechenland einen Mangel an potentiellen Arbeitskräften.



> Steuern besser eintreiben, Korrpution bekämpfen,



Klingt auf den ersten Blick auch toller, als es ist. Damit kann man langfristig ein faires System aufbauen, aber kurzfristig schnappt sich der Staat nur Geld, das sonst anderswo in der Binnenwirtschaft gelandet wäre. Das ganze ist somit ein schönes Symbol, aber verbessert nicht die Konjunktur. 



> Rüstungsimporte stoppen.. für was braucht Griechenland massenhaft U-Boote?



Der erste Ansatz, der tatsächlich mehr Geld für Griechenland bedeuten würde.
Gäbe es denn U-Boot-Importe. Gibt es aber nicht. Das einzige U-Boot, das Griechenland importiert hat, war Papanikolis - die restlichen 214er wurden bzw. werden in Athen gebaut. Und "werden" gilt nur noch für die letzten zwei Boote. Ausgehend vom Vertragsumfang der ersten vier wären wir hier also bei einem Projekt von 0,8 Milliarden Umfang, die aber zum Großteil direkt in die griechische Wirtschaft fließen. Ein Abbruch, zumal so spät, würde der griechischen Volkswirtschaft also relativ (im Vergleich zur Dimension der Geldprobleme) kleine Einsparungen bringen.

Weitere Vorschläge? Du hast bislang auch noch nicht erklärt, wie man denn ein "Exempel statuieren" soll...



> Ich würd ja sagen, die Wirtschaft fördern. Aber Ich glaube kaum, dass sich in Griechenland eine nennenswerte Wirtschaft befindet.



Nach den drastischen Steuererhöhungen (sowohl durch angehobene Steuersätze, als auch durch die Schließung von üblichen Schlupflöchern) sicherlich nicht mehr. Was als Unternehmen groß genug ist, versucht in Nachbarländer zu fliehen, was von griechischen Kunden gelebt hat, geht gerade Pleite.



> Es ist ein einziger Krampf... Erst Griechenland und was dann? Portugal, Spanien, Italien, Frankreich und dann Deutschland?


 
Ich würde Italien vor Spanien nennen und dahinter noch Irland einfügen - aber sonst ist es genau das, was zu erwarten ist. Insbesondere dann, wenn Griechenland wegen EU-Entscheidungen Pleite geht. Denn im Gegensatz zum "trotz EU-Hilfen Pleite gehen" käme das schlagartig und es ließe keine Hoffnung auf einen besseren Ausgang in anderen Fällen. Portugal, Irland und Italien dürften dann innerhalb einer Rolle auf C Status fallen und wären de facto handlungsunfähig, die französischen Banken könnten schließen, die deutschen wären im Straucheln - eine Situation, die die Eurozone nicht aushalten könnte und die somit eine entscheidende Grundlage des Wirtschaftswachstums in Europa und insbesondere in Deutschland der letzten anderthalb Jahrzehnte vernichten würde. Ohne Abnehmermärkte, mit einem zusammenbrechenden Finanzsektor und explodierenden Arbeitslosenzahlen dürfte dann auch Deutschland zum Wackelkandidaten werden. Und wer einmal wackelt, der kommt eben nicht wieder hoch. Marktprozesse sind selbstverstärkend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was bringt es der Volkswirtschaft, wenn man statt 30.000 staatlich bezahlten Beamten auf einmal 30.000 staatlich bezahlte Arbeitslose hat? Es ist nicht wirklich so, als hätte Griechenland einen Mangel an potentiellen Arbeitskräften.


 
Die 30.000 Arbeitslose sind "billiger" als die 30.000 Beamte. 

Sehr interessant sind auch die Griechischen Banken, scheinbar können die immer noch ihre Geschäfte machen.
Ich frage mich, welches Rating die haben, denn eigentlich sind sie ebenso pleite wie das Land.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Meint man gemeinhin. Wenn du die verminderte Kaufkraft von 30.000 Arbeitslosen, die dadurch entfallenden Steuereinnahmen und die dadurch wegfallenden weiteren Arbeitsplätze (und Steuereinnahmen) berücksichtigst, sind sie nicht mehr wesentlich billiger. Was die Volkswirtschaft am Ende sparen kann, ist nur das geänderte Konsumverhalten - und das Ergebniss kann sogar negativ sein, wenn der Arbeitsloste, im Gegensatz zu Beamten, vermehrt billige Importwaren an Stelle heimischer Produkte konsumiert.


Die griechischen Banken dürften im Moment einen starken Rückgang der Kredit-Nachfrage erleben


----------



## SL55 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wenn ich mir die Nachrichten von Heute so anhöre, dann schauts ja jetzt langsam richtig düster aus.

Griechenland, Portugal, Irland und Belgien einzeln würde die Eurozone "einfach mal so" verkraften.

Aber Spanien und mittlerweile speziell Italien bereiten mir jetzt richtig Kopfzerbrechen... Wo soll das hinführen? Da gehts um wirklich viel Geld... Inflation wär ne Antwort, also einfach soviel neues Geld auf den Markt werfen damit die Schulden nix mehr Wert sind. Nur leider richtest damit auch die Privatwirtschaft hin... 

In den "stabilen" Staaten einfach mal wieder die alte Währung einführen wäre eine Katastrophe für die Privatwirtschaft, da alle (EDV-)Systeme mit € arbeiten. Das war vor 10 Jahren bei der Euroeinführung teilweise nicht so reibungslos (und da hat mans ja lange im vorraus gewusst wann der Stichtag ist), und ein sofortiger Wechsel wäre garnicht durchführbar bzw. nur mit riesigen Problemen. Ganz zu schweigen was für Nachwirkungen (Europäischer Binnenmarkt mit verschiedenen Währungen? Willkommen in den 90ern!) so eine Umstellung noch hätte.

Unser Glück ist es, in Staaten wie Deutschland oder Österreich zu leben. Wenn ich Italiener wär, würd ich mir mittlerweile richtig sorgen machen um meine Zukunft...

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Unser Glück ist es, in Staaten wie Deutschland oder Österreich zu leben. Wenn ich Italiener wär, würd ich mir mittlerweile richtig sorgen machen um meine Zukunft...


 
Finnland steht noch besser da.


----------



## Charlie Harper (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Griechenland hat diese Schlamperei doch schon seit Jahren und Jahrzehnten betrieben! Das ist doch nicht nur ein Zustand der seit den letzten 5 Jahre oder seit dem Eintritt in die Eurozone herrscht. Ich weiß nicht woher das kommt, das Griechenland so viele Beamte braucht, wieso sich in dem Land kaum Wirtschaft entwickelt.

Abschließend kann man doch nur sagen, dass Griechenland nie reif für den Euro war. 

Lest dazu mal das hier: 

Griechenland trat der Eurozone am 1. Januar 2001 bei. Eurostat  stellte 2004 in einem Bericht fest, dass die von Griechenland  übermittelten statistischen Daten nicht stimmen könnten. Zurückgeführt  wurde dies darauf, dass das Statistische Amt Griechenlands (ESYE) die  ihm vorliegenden Daten falsch ausgewertet habe, und die Behörden und  Ministerien dem Amt gefälschte Daten geliefert hätten. Vor diesem  Hintergrund veröffentlichte Eurostat im November 2004 einen Bericht über  die Revision der griechischen Defizit- und Schuldenstandszahlen,  demzufolge in den Jahren vor 2004 in elf Einzelfällen falsche Zahlen  gemeldet wurden.[16][17]
 Nach einem Bericht der New York Times vom 13. Februar 2010[18] hatten US-Banken wie Goldman Sachs und JP Morgan Griechenland in den letzten zehn Jahren dabei geholfen, das Ausmaß seiner Staatsverschuldung  zu verschleiern. Neu aufgenommene Kredite waren als Währungsgeschäfte  verbucht worden. Im Gegenzug waren künftig zu erwartende Einnahmen, zum  Beispiel aus Flughafengebühren und Lotteriegewinnen, abgetreten worden.

Griechische Finanzkrise

Was wäre eigentlich billiger für uns? Wenn Griechenland aus der Eurozone geworfen wird oder wenn man Griechenland immer weiter Geld in den Rachen schiebt? Das nimmt doch kein Ende.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Aber Spanien und mittlerweile speziell Italien bereiten mir jetzt richtig Kopfzerbrechen... Wo soll das hinführen? Da gehts um wirklich viel Geld... Inflation wär ne Antwort, also einfach soviel neues Geld auf den Markt werfen damit die Schulden nix mehr Wert sind. Nur leider richtest damit auch die Privatwirtschaft hin...



Je nach Geschwindigkeit nicht unbedingt (jedenfalls nicht die Binnenwirtschaft). Wesentlich störender wären die steigenden Kreditkosten und der internationale Bedeutungsverlust für den Euro, wenn starker Wertverlust herrscht. Da kein nenneswertes Euroland einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt hat, verschiebt (und verschlimmert) man die Probleme also nur.



> Unser Glück ist es, in Staaten wie Deutschland oder Österreich zu leben. Wenn ich Italiener wär, würd ich mir mittlerweile richtig sorgen machen um meine Zukunft...



Der Unterschied ist nur eine Zeitfrage...




Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Griechenland hat diese Schlamperei doch schon seit Jahren und Jahrzehnten betrieben! Das ist doch nicht nur ein Zustand der seit den letzten 5 Jahre oder seit dem Eintritt in die Eurozone herrscht. Ich weiß nicht woher das kommt, das Griechenland so viele Beamte braucht, wieso sich in dem Land kaum Wirtschaft entwickelt.



Griechenland ist zum einen etwas sozialistischer unterwegs, als Deutschland, und hat entsprechend mehr Aufgaben und mehr Beschäftigte in Staatshand, zum anderen hat man nicht die (etwas fragwürdige) Aktion Deutschlands nachgemacht und die Beamten zu pensionieren (was auch nicht wirklich Geld spart) und zeitgleich für deren Aufgaben normale Angestellte einzustellen oder sie komplett outzusourcen (was sogar Geld kostet). Bei entsprechender Arbeitskultur ist es ja eigentlich wurscht, ob jemand Beamter oder Angestellter ist, solange er einen Job macht, der gemacht werden muss (d.h. solange man ihn eh nicht entlassen möchte - was, s.o. für einen Staat sowieso immer nur halb sinnvoll ist)
Bezüglich Wirtschaft:
Griechenland hat keine Ressourcen, Griechenland eine lange Diktaturphase hinter sich (mit den typischen Auswirkungen für Bildungsbasierte Branchen) und Griechenland hatte, im Gegensatz zur BRD nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg und den neuen Bundesländern nach der Wiedervereinigung, afaik nie einen Partner, der einen raschen Aufbau ermöglicht hätte.
Dazu kommt die Geographie: Schlechte Anbindung an den EU-Binnenmarkt, hohe Transportkosten innerhalb des Landes, hohe Baukosten,...
Wachstum ist da  schwer möglich und früher hat sich Griechenland durch kontinuirliche Abwertungen als Billigland für Agrar und Tourismus über Wasser gehalten - mit dem Euro ist das nicht möglich und vom Aufschwung der Eurozone hat man eben nur ein paar Jahre profitieren können, bevor die Bankenkrise den Teppich weggezogen hat.



> Was wäre eigentlich billiger für uns? Wenn Griechenland aus der Eurozone geworfen wird oder wenn man Griechenland immer weiter Geld in den Rachen schiebt? Das nimmt doch kein Ende.


 
Imho ist letzteres die bessere Wahl
Wenn die Euroländer einen Konkursgefährdeten Staat rausschmeißen und Pleite gehen lassen, dann ist anzunehmen, dass sie das auch mit zweien oder dreien oder ... machen. Das wirkt sich entsprechend auf Kreditkosten für bedrohte Staaten aus.
-> Wer Griechenland rausschmeißen will (Gruß an die Diplomatie- und Finanzexperten der FDP...), der muss auch gleich noch Portugal, Island, Italien und Spanien rausschmeißen und, bedingt durch die Rückkoppelungen auf die heimischen Banken, ggf. auch noch Frankreich. Da dieser Schlag das gesamte europäische Bankensystem zum Einsturz bringen dürfte, kann man sich im nächsten Schritt auch gleich noch von großen Teilen der britischen Wirtschaft und von den exportorientierten und/oder kreditfinanzierten (d.h. quasi allen) Unternehmen in Deutschland verabschieden. (ähnliche Folgen in den kleineren und östlichen Euroländern sind zu erwarten, kann ich aber spontan nicht beziffern)
Es ist zwar nicht billig, Griechenland zu stabilisieren, aber wenigstens sind es nach und nach anfallende Kosten, denen eine andauernde Wirtschaftskraft gegenüber steht. Ein Zusammenbruch dagegen reißt alles in den Abgrund.

"Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot" ist wörtlich zu nehmen und die löchrige Planke rauszureißen, anstatt immer mehr Stopfmaterial reinzudrücken, ist ganz sicher keine Verbesserung.


----------



## Icejester (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Euroländer einen Konkursgefährdeten Staat rausschmeißen und Pleite gehen lassen, dann ist anzunehmen, dass sie das auch mit zweien oder dreien oder ... machen. Das wirkt sich entsprechend auf Kreditkosten für bedrohte Staaten aus.
> -> Wer Griechenland rausschmeißen will (Gruß an die Diplomatie- und Finanzexperten der FDP...), der muss auch gleich noch Portugal, Island, Italien und Spanien rausschmeißen und, bedingt durch die Rückkoppelungen auf die heimischen Banken, ggf. auch noch Frankreich.


 
Das wäre perfekt! Noch besser wäre es natürlich, selbst aus der Währungsunion auszutreten.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Naja ob es wirklich so eine gute Idee ist soviele Staaten aus der EU zu schmeissen weiss ich nicht.

Kannst dir vorstellen wie es dann in den jeweiligen Länder sein wird, sehr grosse Arbeitslosigkeit noch grösser als jetzt, Proteste, Raubüberfälle mehrmals täglich, wer kann verschwindet von dort. Solange die Einwohner es dürfen, nicht so wie in Kuba wo es verboten war oder noch ist für die Einwohner das Land zu verlassen.

Schlussendlich ist alles nur um Geld, die Reichen behalten ihr Geld oder auch Gold wenn die haben, soll ja angeblich sicherer als Geld sein, wir nivht so reichen müssen dann alles ausbaden was andere uns eingebrockt haben. Na super darauf freue ich mich ja schon das die mir meine zukunft kaputt machen, ganz besonders die Zukunft der Kinder die noch so jung sind das die nicht mal in der Schule waren und wahrscheinlich ohne Schule aufwachsen müssen weil die Eltern kein Geld haben um die Kinder in die Schule zu schicken damit die mal einen guten Job bekommen. 
Hoffe einfach das sich daran was ändert,sollen die doch eine andere Art einfühen von Handel, irgendwas anderes. Bevor es Geld gab wurde getauscht also Tauschhandel betrieben, ich will auch nicht mit nem Huhn einkaufen gehen und es gegen Kleidung tauschen, will doch nicht ein Huhn mit mir rumschleppen. Aber irgendwann wird es wahrscheinlich so kommen.


----------



## Icejester (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Bevor es den Euro gab hat ja auch alles geklappt. Ist ja nicht so, als wäre der jetzt die allein seligmachende Rettung aus furchtbarem Elend gewesen.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich behaupte sogar das vor dem Euro alles besser war und da ich Portugiese bin weiss ich auch von der Verwandschaft in Portugal wie es wirklich dort ist oder von den Nachrichten von dort.


----------



## Icejester (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Und wie ist es dort wirklich? Ich war noch nie in Portugal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kannst dir vorstellen wie es dann in den jeweiligen Länder sein wird, sehr grosse Arbeitslosigkeit noch grösser als jetzt, Proteste, Raubüberfälle mehrmals täglich, wer kann verschwindet von dort. Solange die Einwohner es dürfen, nicht so wie in Kuba wo es verboten war oder noch ist für die Einwohner das Land zu verlassen.


 
Der Verzicht auf den Euro selbst dürfte den kritischen Nationen imho kaum Schaden. Eher im Gegenteil, die Möglichkeiten zur Abwertung gegenüber Mitteleuropa dürften echte Vorteile bringen. Wem das Ende der Währungsunion (und nach sovielen Ausschließungen wäre es eben keine gemeinsame Währung mehr) richtig schaden dürfte, dass sind die Länder mit exportorientierter Industrie - allen vorran Deutschland. Das hat im letzten Jahrzehnt nicht umsonst ordentlich zugelegt.
(für die Pleitestaaten bleibt natürlich trotzdem das Problem, dass sie pleite sind und gar kein Geld mehr bekommen  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das wäre perfekt! Noch besser wäre es natürlich, selbst aus der Währungsunion auszutreten.


 
Hmm... das würde der Industrielobby aber gar nicht gefallen, denn Deutschland ist ja der große Gewinner des Euros.
Wäre man wieder mit der Mark alleine, würde die kräftig aufgewertet und dann sitze sie alle auf ihre Produkte, weil sie niemand mehr kaufen will.
Die Schweizer haben das Problem jetzt schon, aber nicht die Industrie wie in Deutschland, wenn die Toblerone etwas mehr kostet ist das vertretbar, aber wenn Poduktionsanlagen plötzlich 20% mehr kosten, wird bei den Käufern sehr genau geguckt ob man nicht doch lieber die Sachen aus China kauft.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und wie ist es dort wirklich? Ich war noch nie in Portugal.



Ich war das letzte Mal vor zwei Jahren da, aber nur in Lissabon, bin nicht aus der Stadt rausgekommen und Lissabon unterscheidet sich nicht so wirklich von Köln oder Hannover.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und wie ist es dort wirklich? Ich war noch nie in Portugal.


 
Seit der Eurokrise gibt es immer mehr Arbeitslose, nachdem was ich gelesen habe sind es ca 10,2%, im Vergleich zu Spanien mit 19,5% ist es natürlich weniger aber stellt euch vor jeder 10 oder jeder 5 ist Arbeitslos 

Hab ich hier gelesen: klick etwas weiter unten auf der Seite.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Arbeitslosigkeit ist überall schon sehr erschreckend, nicht nur in den Staaten, die Probleme haben.


----------



## Icejester (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... das würde der Industrielobby aber gar nicht gefallen, denn Deutschland ist ja der große Gewinner des Euros.
> Wäre man wieder mit der Mark alleine, würde die kräftig aufgewertet und dann sitze sie alle auf ihre Produkte, weil sie niemand mehr kaufen will.
> Die Schweizer haben das Problem jetzt schon, aber nicht die Industrie wie in Deutschland, wenn die Toblerone etwas mehr kostet ist das vertretbar, aber wenn Poduktionsanlagen plötzlich 20% mehr kosten, wird bei den Käufern sehr genau geguckt ob man nicht doch lieber die Sachen aus China kauft.



Ja. Ich weiß, daß das als Argument immer ins Feld geführt wird. Aber ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob das wirklich stimmt. Mir fehlt da die wissenschaftliche Untermauerung. Wenn es dazu mal eine seriöse und nachvollziehbare Studie gibt, wäre ich daran sehr interessiert. Aber mich beschleicht schon länger das Gefühl, daß wir dem Euro viel weniger zu verdanken haben, als man landläufig sagt. Immerhin haben wir in Deutschland meines Wissens das mit Abstand geringste Reallohnwachstum in den letzten zehn Jahren in ganz Europa gehabt. Von steigendem Lebensstandard kann man - anders als teilweise im europäischen Ausland - hier jedenfalls nicht wirklich sprechen. Und auch ein schön laufender Export nützt uns irgendwie sehr wenig, wenn wir nachher die Schulden, die unsere Geschäftspartner durch den Kauf auch unserer Waren angehäuft haben, begleichen. Da können wir auch gleich weniger exportieren, wenn wir aus dem Verkauf eine nachgelagerte Schenkung machen. Wo ist da der Unterschied?

Dazu kommt noch ein anderes Problem. Echtes Wirtschaftswachstum kann nur durch Export und ausländische Direktinvestitionen geschaffen werden. Wenn wir aber aus unseren wichtigsten Exportmärkten durch eine gemeinsame Währung, in der wir auch noch für Schulden unserer Partner haften, de facto eine Binnenwirtschaft machen, sehen wir hier kein echtes Wachstum mehr, was auch an dem oben geschilderten Problem liegt. Dann verschieben wir nur Güter und Geld von links nach rechts, ohne nachher irgendwie mehr zu haben. Für einzelne Akteure macht das zwar erstmal keinen Unterschied, aber gesamtwirtschaftlich ist es nicht optimal.



> Ich war das letzte Mal vor zwei Jahren da, aber nur in Lissabon, bin nicht aus der Stadt rausgekommen und Lissabon unterscheidet sich nicht so wirklich von Köln oder Hannover.


 
Naja. Das war jetzt nicht genau das, worauf meine Frage abzielte. Aber ist okay. Dann weiß ich wenigstens, daß ich so furchtbar viel nicht verpaßt habe. Obwohl ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben, daß es wenigstens am oder in der Nähe des Hafens sehr reizvolle Orte (Restaurants, Cafés, Promenade etc.) geben soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja. Ich weiß, daß das als Argument immer ins Feld geführt wird. Aber ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob das wirklich stimmt. Mir fehlt da die wissenschaftliche Untermauerung. Wenn es dazu mal eine seriöse und nachvollziehbare Studie gibt, wäre ich daran sehr interessiert. Aber mich beschleicht schon länger das Gefühl, daß wir dem Euro viel weniger zu verdanken haben, als man landläufig sagt.



Das sagt ja eben die Industrie, die ist ja die erste, die meckert, wenn man die D Mark wieder haben will, also denke ich mal, dass da schon was dran ist, sonst würden sie das nicht sagen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Immerhin haben wir in Deutschland meines Wissens das mit Abstand geringste Reallohnwachstum in den letzten zehn Jahren in ganz Europa gehabt. Von steigendem Lebensstandard kann man - anders als teilweise im europäischen Ausland - hier jedenfalls nicht wirklich sprechen.



Das war ja auch einer der Gründe, wieso Deutschland so stark geworden ist im Vergleich zu den anderen Ländern in Europa. Die deutschen Produkte sind im Preis nicht so gestiegen wie die anderen und weil überall Euro Zone ist, werden die eben gekauft.
Hast du aber die Mark wieder, steigt der Kurs und damit auch die Güter aus Deutschland.
Dazu kommen dann noch die, die eben auch am Gewinn beteiligt werden wollen, dass die Arbeitnehmer jetzt mehr Geld haben wollen, kann ich nachvollziehen. Ihnen das verweigern, weil wir "mal wieder" eine Krise haben, ist eben nicht korrekt, Deutsche Unternehmen machen Rekordgewinne, trotz "Krise".



Icejester schrieb:


> Naja. Das war jetzt nicht genau das, worauf meine Frage abzielte. Aber ist okay. Dann weiß ich wenigstens, daß ich so furchtbar viel nicht verpaßt habe. Obwohl ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben, daß es wenigstens am oder in der Nähe des Hafens sehr reizvolle Orte (Restaurants, Cafés, Promenade etc.) geben soll.



Ich war beruflich da, mehr als Flughafen, Hotel und Konferenzraum habe ich nicht gesehen, sorry.
Wenn ich Urlaub mache (was selten ist) fliege ich sicher nicht nach Portugal.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Naja. Das war jetzt nicht genau das, worauf meine Frage abzielte. Aber ist okay. Dann weiß ich wenigstens, daß ich so furchtbar viel nicht verpaßt habe. Obwohl ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben, daß es wenigstens am oder in der Nähe des Hafens sehr reizvolle Orte (Restaurants, Cafés, Promenade etc.) geben soll.


 
Ja gibt es schon aber ein Tipp von mir, auch wenn es da im Herbst nur 20 Grad ist, nimm genug zu Trinken mit und iss nix salziges, hast ja schon genug durst dann allein von der Luft das Meerwasser hat genug Salz


----------



## Icejester (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich weiß ja auch, daß die Industrie das sagt, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Industrie wirklich in dem Maße davon profitiert, wie sie selbst glaubt. Mir ist klar, daß die Abwesenheit eines Wechselkursrisikos eine sehr angenehme Sache für jeden ist, der tagtäglich mit dem Ausland handelt, aber ob die D-Mark heute wirklich so stark wäre, daß man deutsche Produkte im Ausland so gut wie überhaupt nicht verkaufen könnte, ist doch wirklich ungewiß. Und falls das tatsächlich so sein sollte, könnte man immer noch gegensteuern. Eine Inflation herbeizuführen ist immerhin viel, viel einfacher, als sie abzuwenden.

Ich habe auch größtes Verständnis dafür, daß sich manche Arbeitnehmer unterbezahlt vorkommen. Tatsächlich arbeiten die aber oft in Unternehmen und Branchen, die leider nicht wahnsinnig profitabel sind. Siehe zum Beispiel die PR-Branche. Da werden echte Hungerlöhne gezahlt. Aber das liegt daran, daß man da auch wirklich nicht sonderlich viel Profit machen kann. PR ist billig. Deshalb wird sie ja überhaupt gemacht. Wenn man da mal in die Unternehmen Einblick bekommen hat und sieht, wieviel Umsatz da pro Mann gemacht wird, ist man nicht mehr erstaunt, wenn Anfänger mit Hochschulausbildung da €1000 bis €1800 im Monat brutto bekommen. Und nachher steigen die Löhne auch nicht explosionsartig...



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es schon aber ein Tipp von mir, auch  wenn es da im Herbst nur 20 Grad ist, nimm genug zu Trinken mit und iss  nix salziges, hast ja schon genug durst dann allein von der Luft das  Meerwasser hat genug Salz



Danke für den Tip! Aber ich fahre ja gar nicht hin. Dafür habe ich momentan keine Zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Nun ja, ich kenne auch Leute, die in Mittelständischen Unternehmen arbeiten, seit Jahren keine Lohnerhöhung bekommen haben, aber der Firma geht es aktuell besser denn je.
Ganz im Gegenteil, 2008 wurde Weihnachtsgeld und Urlaubsgeld abgeschafft, eben wegen der anfangenden Krise, mit dem Hinweis, dass wenn es dem Unternehmen besser geht, man wieder alles zahlen wird.
Ist aber nicht passiert, neu eingestellte Arbeitnehmer bekommen sogar 20% weniger Gehalt als die alt eingesessen, bei gleicher Arbeit versteht sich.
Und das kann ich auf ein paar Unternehmen/Betriebe ausweiten.

Selbst bei uns in der Firma wird schon diskutiert die Gehälter für die nächsten Jahre einzufrieren und neu eingestellten keine Zuzahlungen mehr zu geben.
Lustig ist aber, dass der Bonus für die leitenden Angestellten steigen soll.


----------



## Icejester (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Solche Beispiele kenne ich jetzt nicht, aber ich verstehe schon, daß sich manche Menschen unterbezahlt fühlen. Allerdings sind Arbeitgeber in aller Regel auch nicht nur böse. Ich kann eigentlich beide Seiten ganz gut verstehen. Und es ist auch klar, daß man Löhne nicht sofort anheben kann, bloß weil die Auftragslage mal gut ist. Immerhin ist davon auszugehen, daß Mindereinnahmen in schwierigen Zeiten sozusagen ein Loch in die Rücklagen gerissen haben. Das muß auch erstmal wieder gestopft werden, um die Bestandsfähigkeit der Firma in der nächsten Krise zu sichern.

Daß Bonuszahlungen für leitende Angestellte steigen sollen (sofern es die überhaupt gibt - ist ja auch nicht selbstverständlich), ist nachvollziehbar, denn gerade die, die sich bewährt haben, will man ja auf jeden Fall halten. Die haben in der Regel auch keine großen Probleme, den Arbeitgeber zu wechseln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Nun ja, ich verdiene recht gut, ich kann daher nicht nachvollziehen, dass mein Bonus steigen soll, dafür wird dann bei den "normalen" Arbeitnehmern am Gehalt gespart.
Und das nur, weil die Leute, die eben die Boni bekommen sehr wichtig für das Unternehmen sind und die Unternehmensleitung nicht möchte, dass sie abgeworben werden, daher steigert man die Bonuszahlungen.
Da der normaler Grafiker oder Industriekaufmann aber ersetzbar ist, wird dessen Gehalt eben eingefroren, gekürzt oder die Zulagen gestrichen, so muss man insgesamt betrachtet nicht mehr Lohn für alle Angestellten ausgeben, kann aber die wichtigen Leute trotzdem im Unternehmen halten.

Ist wie mit den Investmenbankern, die werden auch extrem gut bezahlt, weil sie eben auch eine Menge Umsatz generieren, aber dafür werden dann andere Leute entlassen oder ihre Gehälter gekürzt, damit der Gewinn trotzdem hoch ist und die Invesmenbanker im Unternehmen bleiben.

Ich meine, mich stört es nicht, wenn ich 50% mehr Bonus Ende des Jahres erhalte, freut mich.
Aber dass dafür die anderen Leute kein Weihnachtsgeld mehr bekommen, finde ich eben ungerecht, denn ohne die Vorarbeit meiner Mitarbeiter könnte ich meinen Job schließlich nicht machen, außerdem verdiene ich ja schon gut, den Bonus brauche ich im Prinzip nicht, den nehme ich halt so mit, weil ich ihn kriege.

Und ich sehe das eben als den falschen Weg an. Immer weniger Leute werden immer besser, teilweise extrem bezahlt und die Masse der Arbeitnehmer muss diese gigantischen Gehälter finanzieren, in dem sie eben bei sich verzichten und dabei noch produktiver werden.


----------



## Icejester (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich freuen. Wenn Du aber ein schlechtes Gefühl bei der Sache hast, kannst Du natürlich auch auf den Bonus oder einen Teil davon verzichten. Da läßt Dein Arbeitgeber sicherlich mit sich reden. Alternativ kannst Du das Mehrgehalt auch einem Dir angenehmen Zweck spenden, wenn Du Dich dann besser fühlst. Oder Du nutzt es, um Deine Anerkennung Deinen Mitarbeitern gegenüber auszudrücken. Dein Chef hat sicherlich nichts dagegen, wenn Du Deine (besten) Zuarbeiter beispielsweise zu einem Weihnachtsessen oder so einlädtst. Sowas ist auch immer super fürs Betriebsklima und die Motivation.
Alternativ kann ich das Geld auch gerne für Dich anlegen. 

Investmentbanker können allerdings auch eine Menge Mist machen. Die machen zwar viel Umsatz, aber manchmal auch gigantische Verluste. Das ist bei denen irgendwie oft ein etwas zweischneidiges Schwert.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Das die Leitung zuerst mehr Geld bekommt ist leider normal, deshalb ist es ein weiterer Grund warum in manchen Firmen Mitarbeiter gehen oder streiken wie an einem Flughafen vor kurzem weiss aber nicht mehr wo es war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich freuen. Wenn Du aber ein schlechtes Gefühl bei der Sache hast, kannst Du natürlich auch auf den Bonus oder einen Teil davon verzichten.



Ich freu mich ja auch und wie gesagt, den Bonus nehme ich halt so mit, mir egal. Warum sollte ich ihn ablehnen? damit der Bonus der anderen noch weiter steigt? Nee nee, da bin ich dann doch Kapitalist. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Da läßt Dein Arbeitgeber sicherlich mit sich reden. Alternativ kannst Du das Mehrgehalt auch einem Dir angenehmen Zweck spenden, wenn Du Dich dann besser fühlst. Oder Du nutzt es, um Deine Anerkennung Deinen Mitarbeitern gegenüber auszudrücken. Dein Chef hat sicherlich nichts dagegen, wenn Du Deine (besten) Zuarbeiter beispielsweise zu einem Weihnachtsessen oder so einlädtst. Sowas ist auch immer super fürs Betriebsklima und die Motivation.



Eben, die Mitarbeiter sind motivierter, wenn sie wissen, dass sie für eine gute Leistung am Ende des Jahre eine Gratifikation erhalten.  
Und Weihnachtsgeschenke gibts immer mal, als ich in Taiwan war, hatte ich Probleme, die ganzen iPhones und iTouches durch den Zoll zu bekommen. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Alternativ kann ich das Geld auch gerne für Dich anlegen.



Keine Sorge, ich habe einen sehr guten Anlageberater, der zaubert das so hin, dass ich wenig Steuern zahlen muss, es recht sicher angelegt ist und trotzdem eine gute Rendite rauskommt. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Investmentbanker können allerdings auch eine Menge Mist machen. Die machen zwar viel Umsatz, aber manchmal auch gigantische Verluste. Das ist bei denen irgendwie oft ein etwas zweischneidiges Schwert.



Nun ja, aber wenn ein Investmentbanker 2 Milliarden in den Sand setzt und trotzdem noch ein Bonus von 50 Millionen bekommt, ist irgendwas daneben gelaufen.
Ebenso kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dass man für einen Job ein Gehalt oder Bonus von 10, 20 oder mehr Millionen Euro bekommen kann, niemand leistet soviel. Kann er 10 Mal den Aktienkurs gesteigert haben, Der Börsenwert ist völlig unwichtig, dafür schwankt alles viel zu sehr. Lieber schaue ich auf die, die auch tatsächlich einen Wert erschaffen haben, der greifbar ist, 

Man muss sich jetzt nur mal die Slovakei anschauen, die auch inzwischen auch in der Euro Zone ist. Die haben das geringste Lohnniveau im Euro Raum, müssen aber inzwischen auch in den Euro Topf für Griechenland einzahlen.
Man kann sich vorstellen, wie begeistert die Bevölkerung darüber ist.


----------



## SL55 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man muss sich jetzt nur mal die Slovakei anschauen, die auch inzwischen auch in der Euro Zone ist. Die haben das geringste Lohnniveau im Euro Raum, müssen aber inzwischen auch in den Euro Topf für Griechenland einzahlen.
> Man kann sich vorstellen, wie begeistert die Bevölkerung darüber ist.


 
Da ich recht nahe der österreichisch/slowakischen Grenze (120 km bis nach Pressburg (besser bekannt als Bratislava, die Hauptstadt der Slowakei)) lebe, muss ich sagen, die Preise sind dafür auch niedriger als bei uns in Österreich. Zwar nicht die Welt, aber ich schätze im schnitt schon rund 25%.

Irgendwann müssen sie aber an das Lohnniveau an die restlichen Euroländer angepasst werden, sonst würde ja eine gemeinsame Währung keinen Sinn machen wenn ein zu großes ungleichgewicht zwischen Nord- und Süd-, oder West- und Osteuropa herrscht. (darum war auch, wenn man früher (vor der Euroeinführung) Urlaub in Südeuropa machte, alles relativ günstig, aber mittlerweile ist alles ziemlich gleich teuer wie im Norden.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wobei sich die Preise eher anpassen werden als das Lohnniveau.


----------



## Icejester (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Leider ist das richtig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Das mussten die Tschechen feststellen, wenn ich nicht irre und die Polen auch, kaum in der EU, stiegen die Preise, aber der Lohn bliebt.


----------



## plaGGy (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine, mich stört es nicht, wenn ich 50% mehr Bonus Ende des Jahres erhalte, freut mich.
> Aber dass dafür die anderen Leute kein Weihnachtsgeld mehr bekommen, finde ich eben ungerecht, denn ohne die Vorarbeit meiner Mitarbeiter könnte ich meinen Job schließlich nicht machen, außerdem verdiene ich ja schon gut, den Bonus brauche ich im Prinzip nicht, den nehme ich halt so mit, weil ich ihn kriege.


 
Wer viel hat, bekommt immer noch mehr 

Ich meine, Bundestrainer oder andere Promis bekommen Freikarten für die Allianz-Arena, und der Junge meiner Nachbarn ist totaler Bayern-Fan und war noch nie im Stadion, weil seine Eltern sich das einfach nicht leisten können. wäre es da zuviel verlangt wenigstens von den schleimigen Promis den Eintritt zu verlangen und sie nicht noch auf kostenlos durch die VIP-Lounge zu schleifen?

Ich war in Dortmund schon in der VIP-Lounge, mein Onkel ist Geschäftsführer eines großen Installationsbetriebes, da wirst du von vorne bis hinten bedient, hast Sauf und Fressfaltrate, kannst in die Lounge bis zu 12 Leute mitnehmen und hast das Recht auf 20 Sonderkarten für ALLE offiziellen Heimspiele einer Saison, 3 Parkplätze in der Tiefgarage, 2 Fernseher, freien Zugang zur PK, beste Sicht, geschlossene Lounge, aber auch nochmal 12 beheizte Ledersitze außen, natürlich überdacht, beste Lage und kannst 3 Stunden vor Beginn des Spiels kommen und abends 4 Stunden nach dem Spiel das Stadion verlassen. An diesem einen Abend haben wir bestimmt einen Rohwert von 5-6k Euro vernichtet, mit 6 Leuten, an einem Liga-Pokalspiel gegen hamburg oder so.

Naja, nur mal als Bleistift.


----------



## Icejester (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Das ist ja ganz süß, aber irgendwer hat ja auch die Karten für Deinen Onkel bezahlt. Und die kosten richtig Asche. Der Verein zahlt da jedenfalls nicht drauf. Es sei denn, Dein Onkel macht im Stadion jetzt die Installationen für einen Sonderpreis...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Der wird schon eine Menge gemacht haben, sonst bekommt man das nicht so hinter geworfen. 

Und ich arbeite ja auch für meinen Bonus, so ist das ja nicht.
Wäre ich Politiker, würde ich einen "Berater" Vertrag haben und fürs Vorlesen von Quartalszahlen 50 Riesen bekommen.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre ich Politiker, würde ich einen "Berater" Vertrag haben und fürs Vorlesen von Quartalszahlen 50 Riesen bekommen.



Dann lohnt sich Poltiker sein 

Darf ich den spruch in die Signatur nehmen? Der gefällt mir


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Darf ich den spruch in die Signatur nehmen? Der gefällt mir


 
Copyright habe ich nicht, mach, was du willst.


----------



## plaGGy (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist ja ganz süß, aber irgendwer hat ja auch die Karten für Deinen Onkel bezahlt. Und die kosten richtig Asche. Der Verein zahlt da jedenfalls nicht drauf. Es sei denn, Dein Onkel macht im Stadion jetzt die Installationen für einen Sonderpreis...


 
Wenn du den Verein als zahlenden Kunden für den Verein bezeichnen würdest 
Es geht da nur ums Prestige.
Und das is ja das schlimme, die brauchen doch echt net auch npoch Umsonst Karten, oder?
Lieber bezahlen lassen und dann von den Einnahmen dieser Leute Karten an Kindergärten oder Heime vergeben. Aber das wäre ja zuviel des Guten.... lieber dem letzten d-Promi nochmal was in den Ar**** gesteckt


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Das ist eben Marketing.
Mein Schwiegervater macht jedes Jahr ein großes Sommerfest bei sich und lädt seine wichtigsten Kunden ein, einfach damit sie bei ihm bleiben und sie wissen, dass sie in guten Händen sind.
Ist völlig normal.
Die einen werden mit Geschenken umworben, die anderen mit Eintrittskarten, so ist das System eben.


----------



## Icejester (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Genau. So läuft das halt. Entfernte Bekannte von mir haben letztens groß zu ihrer Praxiseinweihung mit Buffet und allem drum und dran eingeladen. Das haben die sicher nicht nur gemacht, weil sie nette Kerle sind.

Und um zu VIP-Tickets im Fußball zurückzukommen: Die kauft keiner, weil er so ein großer Fan ist. Um das Spiel zu sehen, reicht eine ganz normale Karte. Die ganz teuren Tickets holt man sich ausschließlich, um Kunden und Geschäftspartner zu weiteren Abschlüssen / Aufträgen zu motivieren.


----------



## plaGGy (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Genau. So läuft das halt. Entfernte Bekannte von mir haben letztens groß zu ihrer Praxiseinweihung mit Buffet und allem drum und dran eingeladen. Das haben die sicher nicht nur gemacht, weil sie nette Kerle sind.
> 
> Und um zu VIP-Tickets im Fußball zurückzukommen: Die kauft keiner, weil er so ein großer Fan ist. Um das Spiel zu sehen, reicht eine ganz normale Karte. Die ganz teuren Tickets holt man sich ausschließlich, um Kunden und Geschäftspartner zu weiteren Abschlüssen / Aufträgen zu motivieren.


 
ist mir bekannt, die VIP-Lounges in Dortmund gehen einher mit einem Werbevertrag: Auf Seiten der Lounge, auf gegenüberliegender Seite und auf den Tafeln der PK wird die Firma genannt, die eine solche Anmietet.

@ slipstream:
Joar, ich weiß, wenn ich sehen was ich hier an Rechnungen durchwinke, die wo nur zur "Kundenbindung" dienen 
(gut man muss dazu sagen, das wird noch steuerlich verrechnet und schmälert auch den Gewinn etc, von daher....)


----------



## Adam West (17. Oktober 2011)

*ESM - Europäischer Stabilitätsmechanismus, das neue Ermächtigungsgesetz*

Moin moin,

für die Menschen, die sich doch ein wenig mehr für das Leben in Zukunft und die Taten unsere großen Gemeinschaften interessieren, habe ich hier ein interessantes Video zugespielt bekommen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0LDJ3WhRS0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kurz: Es soll ein Gesetz innerhalb der EU verabschiedet werden, was jeden Staat zu diverse Aktionen zwing. Dieses Gesetz und die dazu nötigen Organe sind in jeglicher Hinsicht, ob rechtlich oder anderes, immun... Aber was red ich da, schaut euch mal das Vid an und staunt, was es mit der tollen EU so auf sich hat!

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Geschichte ist schon älter und wird so eh nicht kommen.
Mal wieder wurde alles sehr übertrieben dargestellt.


----------



## Adam West (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist schon älter und wird so eh nicht kommen.
> Mal wieder wurde alles sehr übertrieben dargestellt.


 Woher weißt du das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Adam West schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das?


 
Dazu gab es mal einen Frontal 21 Bericht.


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich muss euch mal was sagen Leute: Die ganze ******* mit dieser Finanz- und Eurokriese geht mir nur noch auf die Nüsse! Die ganze Politik ist am debattieren, die Banken werkeln an irgendwelchen Plänen herum, es wird geredet, geredet und doch passiert nichts! 
Als Außenstehender hat man den Eindruck, dass sich da alles nur im Kreis herum dreht und keiner den Mut hat, den ersten Schritt zu tun. Langsam sollte mal was passieren!


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich muss euch mal was sagen Leute: Die ganze ******* mit dieser Finanz- und Eurokriese geht mir nur noch auf die Nüsse! Die ganze Politik ist am debattieren, die Banken werkeln an irgendwelchen Plänen herum, es wird geredet, geredet und doch passiert nichts!
> Als Außenstehender hat man den Eindruck, dass sich da alles nur im Kreis herum dreht und keiner den Mut hat, den ersten Schritt zu tun. Langsam sollte mal was passieren!


 
Da bin ich deiner Meinung, die wollen wahrscheinlich nur sich selber helfen und wir müssen dann die Fehler von denen ausbaden und dafür bauchen die so lange.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Politiker sind Meister im Verschleppen. 
Solange man eine Entscheidung hinauszögern kann, wird es gemacht, denn es könnte ja sein, dass man es so lange "aussitzen" kann, bis der nächste im Amt ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Politiker sind Meister im Verschleppen.
> Solange man eine Entscheidung hinauszögern kann, wird es gemacht, denn es könnte ja sein, dass man es so lange "aussitzen" kann, bis der nächste im Amt ist.


 
Dazu sage ich nur  und


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Merkel ist der Jedi des Aussitzen. 
Knapp dahinter Guttenberg.


----------



## Icejester (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist schon älter und wird so eh nicht kommen.
> Mal wieder wurde alles sehr übertrieben dargestellt.


 
Das kann man nur hoffen. Auch wenn das kurze Video natürlich sehr einfach und plakativ gemacht ist, läßt sich der Text des Entwurfs zum ESM ja nicht wegdiskutieren. Ich halte diese ganze Rumretterei jedenfalls für brandgefährlich. Und mir ist höchst unwohl, wenn wir die deutschen Staatsfinanzen zum Selbstbedienungsladen der Eurozone machen, denn darauf wird es ja hinauslaufen.


----------



## plaGGy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Man muss dazu sagen, das viele Leute die sich heutzutage über die Zockerei von banken beschweren, dann bei den ersten halbwegs wirtschaftlichen zinsen, die momentan im Anlagebereich 1-2 Jahre bei höchstens 1,5% liegen dann sagen: Da geh ich lieber zur Deutschen bank, die gibt 2,5%

Joar, und verdient 70% ihres kommpletten Umsatzes durch Investmentbanking. 

Aber die Gier verschleiert ja den Blick fürs wesentliche! 
Ich finds peinlich, das man vorne rum den Moralapostel spielt und hintenrum dann einfach auf die herausposaunten Prinzipen sch****!

Genauso die ganzen Experten, die diverse Fonds und Zertifikate erwerben und sich dann beschweren, das die Bank nicht angegeben hat, das sie an den Teilen GELD VERDIENT.... JA WTF 
Ich meine, ist ja nicht so das eine Bank das Geld im Keller druckt und aus Spaß an der Freude verschenkt . Natürlich will die Bank Geld verdienen, schließlich bezahlen sich die Mitarbeiter net vonselbst 
Jeder der nun vor Gericht geht mit dieser hirnrissigen Begründung gehört vom Richter vor die Tür geprügelt...

Und außerdem ein kurzes Rechenbeispiel:
Aktuell hat man sich vor Gericht um 5% Provision gestritten, genauer gesagt um den Unterschied von 5% des Kursen, die Bank für 95% gekauft und an den Kunden für 100% verkauft.
Das war bei einem Betrag von 10k€ einmalig 500€... bei einer stinknormalen Anlage zu sagen wir mal großzügig 1,3% im Jahr für die Laufzeit dieses Zertifikats, also 3 Jahre, sind das im jahr für die Bank bei direktem Gegengeschäft 0,25-0,3% im Jahr an Ertrag, also bis zu 300€/ Jahr und insgesamt 900€  

das ist fast das doppelte an Ertrag. Und da beschwert sich keiner drüber das die Bank an dem Geschäft mitverdient....

 Ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das kann man nur hoffen. Auch wenn das kurze Video natürlich sehr einfach und plakativ gemacht ist, läßt sich der Text des Entwurfs zum ESM ja nicht wegdiskutieren. Ich halte diese ganze Rumretterei jedenfalls für brandgefährlich. Und mir ist höchst unwohl, wenn wir die deutschen Staatsfinanzen zum Selbstbedienungsladen der Eurozone machen, denn darauf wird es ja hinauslaufen.


 
Diese Sache müsste das EU Parlament aber zustimmen und solange die eher an die Interessen ihres Heimatstaates denken als an irgendeinen Unsinn der EU betreffend, wird das so nicht kommen.
Die Legitimationen des ESM sind eh nicht deckend mit dem Grundgesetz, selbst wenn schwarz/gelb dem zustimmen würden (jeden EU Land muss den Kram ratifizieren), würde das vom Verfassungsgericht kassiert werden.
Ich mache mir da keine Sorgen.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, das viele Leute die sich heutzutage über die Zockerei von banken beschweren, dann bei den ersten halbwegs wirtschaftlichen zinsen, die momentan im Anlagebereich 1-2 Jahre bei höchstens 1,5% liegen dann sagen: Da geh ich lieber zur Deutschen bank, die gibt 2,5%



Das, was die Banken da machen, hat ja auch nichts mehr mit Volkswirtschaft zu tun, also mit dem, wieso es Banken überhaupt gibt, bzw. wozu man sie angeschafft hat.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das, was die Banken da machen, hat ja auch nichts mehr mit Volkswirtschaft zu tun, also mit dem, wieso es Banken überhaupt gibt, bzw. wozu man sie angeschafft hat.


 
naja, das betrifft wie gesagt idR die großen Banken. Mittelständige bis kleinere, also Bilanzsumme 1,5 Mrd abwärts haben oftmals nciht mals ein Handelsbuch und kaufen die Sachen nur zur Eigenanlage, meist nichtmal aAktien sondern nur Schuldverschreibungen oder anderer Anleihen. Aber dies wird ja nicht unterstützt, die Gier treibt die MEnschen wieder zur bank of Scotland.

Diese ist z.B. eine 100& Tochter der Lloyds Group, welche neben einem offenen kapitalbedarf von fast 10 Mrd € bereits operativen Schaden von 3,5 Mrd € unr mehr angemeldet hat, weil sie mit ihren Versicherungen Leute beschissen haben.
Aber bieten ja 2,6 aufs Tagesgeld... natürlich, wer schlecht wirtschaftet bekommt kein Geld mehr von anderen Banken (oder zu Hohen Zinsen), also muss man den "dummen" Verbraucher drum anbetteln, ders natürlich auch bereitwillig gibt, und es sich am Ende mit seinen Steuern selbst verzinst!

BTW, mal als kleiner Vergleich wie es bei Krediten so abgeht bei Großbanken:
Wenn Leute keine Zinsen zahlen, über 1- Monate wird idR nichtmal gefragt wieso weshalb warum, das Teil wird direkt zur Abwicklung gegeben. PP oder sowas interessiert da nicht. Das Geschöft ist zu klein um sich drum zu kümmern. bei einer mittelständigen Bank wird (natürlich auch aus Eigennutzen, aber das ist ja egal) erstmal versucht eine vernünftige Lösung zu finden, was ja auch im Interesse des Kunden liegen sollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Das Dilemma ist ja auch, dass sie für Staatsanleihen kein Eigenkapital als Deckung anlegen müssen, daher sind Staatsanleihen bei Banken auch so beliebt. Man kann praktisch ohne Risiko Kredite vergeben, ohne dafür eine Sicherheit in der Hinterhand haben zu müssen.
Die Bank vergibt dann einen Kredit, der aus virtuellem Geld besteht, an einen Staat, der nimmt das virtuelle Geld und bezahlt damit Bauprojekte, Subventionen oder Zulagen. Das Geld ist immer noch virtuell, doch daraus ist inzwischen etwas Reales entstanden.
So hat Westeuropa seinen Wohlstand aufgebaut, mit virtuellem Geld, das immer billiger wurde, weil der Leitzins immer weiter abgesenkt wurde.
Und heute stehen wir an dem Abgrund, die Zeche muss nun bezahlt werden, denn inzwischen ist allen klar geworden, dass das System so nicht mehr funktioniert. Denn die Zinsen, die für den "virtuellen Kredit" gezahlt werden müssen, sind inzwischen so hoch, dass sie die Stabilität der Staaten gefährdet.
Vor allem dann, wenn man ein Land wie Griechenland ist, das über ein geringes Bruttosozialprodukt verfügt (das Geschachere in Griechenland lasse ich mal außen vor).

Italien gehört ebenfalls in diese Riege. Noch kann sich Italien halten, weil es im Gegensatz zu Griechenland, über eine relativ starke Industrie verfügt, die Wirtschaftskraft ist deutlich höher. Aber jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo Italien gegensteuern muss, sonst wird es sie ebenfalls erwischen, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Mit Berlusconi passiert da aber nichts. Das ist das noch viel größere Dilemma.
Und wenn Italien fällt.... so in 5-15 Jahren, wird Europa abstürzen, denn dann ist die Wirtschaftszone nicht mehr zu stabilisieren.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Dazu sage ich nur, wer Bunga Bunga im Kopf hat, kann keinen Staat lenken; der steckt doch mehr zwischen den Beinen seiner minderjährigen Mädchen, als in seinem Parlament...
Alleine die ANzahl an Verfahren die er durch windige Gesetzeslücken abgewehrt hat ist total lächerlich. Das sowas aber auch wiedergewählt wird... ist mir unbegreiflich 

Virtuelles Geld ist ja nicht schlecht, aber in den Unmassen, wie es hier herausgeschleudert wurde, bringt es natürlich nichts.
Vor allem dann nicht, wenn es nicht auf direktem Wege zurückgezahlt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Merkel ist der Jedi des Aussitzen.
> Knapp dahinter Guttenberg.



Guttenberg hat es doch immer nur solange durchgehalten, bis die BILD eine bestimmte Aktion gefordert hat 




plaGGy schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, das viele Leute die sich heutzutage über die Zockerei von banken beschweren, dann bei den ersten halbwegs wirtschaftlichen zinsen, die momentan im Anlagebereich 1-2 Jahre bei höchstens 1,5% liegen dann sagen: Da geh ich lieber zur Deutschen bank, die gibt 2,5%



Die gibt mir vor allem ne EC-Karte und stellt Automaten da auf, wo ich sie brauche...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Italien gehört ebenfalls in diese Riege. Noch kann sich Italien halten, weil es im Gegensatz zu Griechenland, über eine relativ starke Industrie verfügt, die Wirtschaftskraft ist deutlich höher. Aber jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo Italien gegensteuern muss, sonst wird es sie ebenfalls erwischen, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


 
Ob Griechenland, Italien oder Deutschland ist da eigentlich wurscht. Die großen Staaten sind wesentlich träger, deswegen laufen die Prozesse langsamer ab. Aber die nötige Kraft zum Gegensteuern hat doch niemand mehr.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die gibt mir vor allem ne EC-Karte und stellt Automaten da auf, wo ich sie brauche...


 
Ums zu verdeutlichen: Mir ist ziemlich egal, wenn einer aus welchen Gründen auch immer bei der Deutschen bank Kunde ist.
Aber jeder der dort sein Geld dort für wirtschaftlich total wahnsinnige Passivzinsen mit teils 1% über dem Marktniveau Geld anlegt, darf mir nicht den Moralapostel spielen und sagen, das die Banken ja ein Zockerverein wären und das man das alles verbieten müsste.
Das is ja in etwa so, als würde ich sagen, das Glückspiel verbote gehört und das die ganzen Casinobetreiber Verbrecher sind, und nebenbei setzte ich auf Schwarz, und beschwere mich dann darüber, das auf Rot gefallen ist....

Sowas ist nur noch Krank!  

Wenn einen das alles nicht stört, dann soll er vma diese Bank unterstützen, hab ich dann kein Problem mit.
Aber nicht wenn derselbe mir ernsthaft ins Gesicht sagt, das dieses Risikogeschäft ja total verwerflich wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guttenberg hat es doch immer nur solange durchgehalten, bis die BILD eine bestimmte Aktion gefordert hat



Ich meine nicht die Plagiat Geschichte, ich meine die Sachen, als er Wirtschaftsminister war und dann Verteidigungsminister wurde.


----------



## Commander_Zod (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Diese "Krise" ist einfach nur ein herbeigeführtes Chaos, um sich mal wieder am Eigentum der arbeitenden Bevölkerung zu bereichern und vor allem die Freiheit des Einzelnen zu beschneiden. Mehr nicht. Das Geld spielt dabei eine wesentliche Rolle, macht es den Menschen erpressbar und die Angst vor Verlusten ist immens ausgeprägt. Die "Wirtschaftskrisen" kommen periodisch eigentlich alle 8 bis 10 Jahre, je nach Bedarf und danach sind die Meisten erst mal wieder ärmer und dadurch produktiver, wobei die Produktivität allgemein gesunken ist, während die Preise immer weiter nach oben schossen. Allerdings ist das ne Mischung aus Unproduktivität, Profitgier, Inflation und Produktivitätssteuerung. Denn wenn die zu hoch ist, könnten die Preise und damit die Profite fallen.
Das kann der Mann hier am Besten erklären, der war Bänker.
Träumen Sie noch oder wissen Sie schon? - Vortrag von Andreas Clauss - YouTube

Kleiner Tip für alle, die jetzt noch an der geplanten "Krise" zweifeln.
Gold und Öl haben von den Mengenverhältnissen direkt zueinander seit nunmehr 70 Jahren ein stabiles Verhältnis. Dagegen werden Öl und Gold "immer teurer", was den Wert des Geldes (Papiergeld wie z.B. auch das Inflationsgeld von 1921 bis 1923) aufweist. Wir hatten seit 2001 eine Halbierung des Geldwertes... Löhne und Gehälter sind in der Zeit im Schnitt um bestenfalls 20% gestiegen. Wozu das wohl dienen mag...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Öhm. Andreas Clauss ist Anhänger von Verschwörungstheorien, daher hat er sich schon damit selbst disqualifiziert, eine seriöse Aussage zu tätigen.


----------



## plaGGy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Lol, wenn ich den Verlag schon sehe. NouViso ist bekannt für Verschwörungstherorien und Kornkreisforschungen 
Und macht damit bei den geistig Schwachen die große Kohle. 

Und Andreas Clauss passt voll in das Schema, ich hab youtub.clip nach dem Satz abgebrochen: "Nichts auf der Welt ist zufällig."
Das ist DIE Aussage, auf die JEDER Verschörungstheorethiker irgendwann hinweist: "Pandeterministen glauben         an die Vorbestimmung und leugnen den Zufall"


Sorry, das ich den Post jetzt nicht ernst nehme...


----------



## Commander_Zod (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Euer Problem!
Jedenfalls liegen die Fakten auf der Hand und so lange wie ihr nicht begreift, dass ihr im goldenen Käfig lebt und die nächste "Ernte" (Wirtschaftscrash, Inflation und damit dann die Enteignung sämtlicher Mittel) steht bevor. 90% des Geldes im Umlauf ist nur dazu da, neues Geld zu generieren. Und das Geile ist - es gibt weit mehr virtuelles Geld als echtes.
Außerdem - versucht mal den adäquaten Gegenwert der Lagerscheine (Euro-Noten) in Gold und Silber ausbezahlt zu bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Was denn für Fakten?
Was weiß er denn, was ein Wirtschaftsexperte nicht weiß?
Dass 90% des Geldes, mit denen an den Börsen spekuliert wird, nur virtuell sind, ist doch nichts Neues, das ist seit 10 Jahren so, seit dem die Politik in den USA und Europa alle Beschränkungen für die Banken und Börsen abgeschafft hat.
Damit sollte mehr Wohlstand generiert werden, was ja auch anfangs gut klappte, aber der Wohlstand ist eben auf Schulden aufgebaut, auch nichts Neues, wenn du neues virtuelle Geld generierst, und das ist ja geschehen, und dahinter eben keine wirklichen Werte stehen, darfst du dich dann nicht wundern, wenn dieses virtuelle Geld auch realen Wert zerstört, wenn es "vernichtet" wird.
Die Börse muss sich von "Börsenwerten" verabschieden. Es sollte klar sein, dass Ein Unternehmen wie Apple nicht mehr wert sein kann als z.B. General Electric.


----------



## plaGGy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Der Wert eines Unternehmens wird auf jedenfall nicht durch die ANzahl der gläubigen Jünger bestimmt, die sinnlose Luxus-Produkte am Launchday in den Läden zu total überteuerten Preisen beziehen 

Und das es mehr virtuelles Geld gibt wie "wirkliches" Geld (was ist da btw der Unterschied? Das du es nicht in der Hand halten kannst?), um das festzustellen brauch ich keinen Verlag wie NouViso.
Geld ist Geld, der einzige Unterschied zwischen "virtuell" und "echtem" ist der gesunkene Aufwand beim bezahlen -.-

Den Gegenwert in Edelmetall kann Geld schon lange nicht mehr aufwiegen. Dieses Gesetz ist vor Jahrzehnten in den USA gekippt worden.
In Europa gab es sowas glaube ich nichtmal, da hat man sich aber wohl an den DOllar gehalten und damit im Grunde die gleiche Beschränkung gehabt wie die Amys.
Die einzige Verschwörung, die ich gelten lassen kann, ist das irgendwie alles schlechte aus Amyland rübergeschwappt kommt, und sogut wie jede Krise dort ihren Beginn genommen hat.
Aber ob das nicht vll auch auf die Unfähigkeit der Amerikaner zurückzuführen ist....


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Es geht um den Gegenwert.
1/10 der Summen, mit denen an der Börse gehandelt wird, "gehören" zu greifbaren Werten, also zu Produkten, die produziert wurden, wie eben Autos oder Computer oder WKAs.
Hinter dem Rest stehen keine greifbaren Werte, also auch keine Sicherheiten.
Geht also jetzt eine Bank pleite und hat eben genauso wie beschrieben gehandelt, gibt es für 1/10 der Ausfälle Sicherheiten, die das abfangen, für 9/10 nicht und das sind dann eben die Verluste, die durchschlagen, denn das virtuelle Geld wird dann zu realem Geld, wenn es abgeschrieben werden muss.
Und gerade in den letzen 3 Jahren haben die Banken gigantische Milliarden Summer abschreiben müssen, die Staaten haben sie daraufhin gestützt, weil sie ja "systemrelevant" sind.
Dafür haben sich die Staaten in kurzer Zeit erheblich verschuldet und jetzt kneifen die Schulden an allen Ecken und Enden.


----------



## plaGGy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich weiß, sieht man toll am Beispiel VW, das im Jahre 2008 kurzzeitig mal das wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt nach Börsenwert war. Kurs von über 1100€ 
weil Porsche gesagt hat, das sie einen möglichen Aktienbestand von 7x% hätten und somit gerechnet mit den 25% + 1 Aktie von Niedersachen der Freefloatanteil auf eine Minimalstes geschrumpft wäre und jeder dachte seine Aktie müsse verkauft werden....


Aber um nochmal das Thema Verschwörungen aufzugreifen:
Wenn man sieht wieviel Schaden einzelne Personen anreichten können, kann man hier nicht von Verschwörung reden.
Bestes Beispiel ist der Delta-Force-Händler der Societe General gewesen, der 50 Milliarden (!!!!!!!!) an leeren Positionen aufgebaut hat, um Geschäfte in Höhe von mehreren Millionen abzusichern.
Da hatte man noch verdammtes Glück, das es nur 5 Mrd gekostet hat diese Position auszulösen. Die Welt weiß garnicht, wie kurz wir vorm Abgrund standen, als das passiert ist. Wäre die SocGen eingekickt, hätte das den Markt nach der Lehman Pleite total erschüttert, da sie doch im Gegensatz zur Lehman nicht rein das Aktiengeschäft betreibt sondern auch einen großen Teil aus dem Retailgeschäft zieht.
Und die Geschäfte die der Herr machen sollten, wäre normalerweise nichtmal wirklich schlimm gewesen sondern reine Absicherungen gegen allzuhohe Verluste. Aber er hatte sich einmal verzockt znd aus Angst davor (es ging glaube nur um geringe 2stellige Million, das geht in der jährlichen Abschreibung normalerweis unter) einfach immer größere Gegenpostionen gebucht um den Verlust Jahr für Jahr zu verschleiern.
Und das tut 1 einziger Mann.
Vll noch der direkte Vorgesetzte und der zuständige Revisor, also sgaen wir mal: 1 macht den Fehler, 1 registriert ihn nicht und einer prüft nicht richtig.
Und sowas bringt die Finanzwelt an den Abgrund...
Sowas würde ich nichtg versuchen mit Verschwörungen zu erklären.


----------



## PC GAMER (20. Oktober 2011)

Wir menschen haben alles zerstört und machen es noch schlimmer. Der euro wird nichts mehr wert sein.
Der nächste börsen crash ist 
schon zu sehen.
Wir haben verloren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich kann eh nicht verstehen, wie ein einziger Typ so viele Milliarden hin und her schieben kann, ohne dass ein weitere dazu kommen muss.
Die Banker machen doch, was sie wollen.
Früher hatten die Banken hohe Rücklagen, doch dann haben sie erkannt, dass es besser ist, das Geld in Umlauf zu bringen, denn Geld verdient Geld anstatt es als Rücklagen liegen zu haben, denn Rücklagen brauchen sie ja nicht, geht was schief, wird man sie schon retten.


----------



## plaGGy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Wir menschen haben alles zerstört und machen es noch schlimmer. Der euro wird nichts mehr wert sein.
> Der nächste börsen crash ist
> schon zu sehen.
> Wir haben verloren.


 
Der Mensch hast sich schon immer aus der tiefsten ******* wieder erhoben 
Im Grunde ist er auch ein recht genügsames Tier. Du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen, wie schnell sich der Mensch an seine Umgebung anpasst, wenn er wirklich muss.

@ Quante: Ich lebe zufällig in der Gegend wo der lustige Gruppenleiter Rechnungswesen dem katholischen Bistum über Jahre hinweg 3-4 Millionen Euro veruntreut hat, vll hast du davon mal was gehört 
Je kleiner die Beträge, desto weniger wird nachgefragt.
Die sog. Delta-Force hat eben weitreichende Kompetenzen, da dort schnelle Entscheidungen getroffen werden mpüssen, jede Verzögerung kann eben richtig Asche kosten.
Und er hat es ja nicht in kurzer zeit gemacht, die sind einfach immer größer geworden über 2-3 jahre hinweg.
Aber ich gebe dir recht, da hat der Revisor und der verantworliche Vorstand nicht richtig gehandelt, also war es nicht alleinde die Schuld dieses einen Händlers gewesen. Im Grund war er Opfer seiner Angst, aber das hätte mit funktionierender Kontrolle schon im Keim erstickt werden können!


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Wir menschen haben alles zerstört und machen es noch schlimmer. Der euro wird nichts mehr wert sein.
> Der nächste börsen crash ist
> schon zu sehen.
> Wir haben verloren.


 
Du sagst es aber wie geht es dann weiter?  Die Umwelt wird immer noch sehr belastet und damit mein ich nicht nur die Luft sondern auch der Lebensraum der Tiere, sogar der WWF macht nix dagegen sondern hilft sogar dabei. Schlussendlich werden die Preise so hoch sein das es keiner mehr zahlen kann und jeder trägt ne Waffe bei sich wie im Mittelalter, aus Angst vor Überfällen. 
Jeder wird sein Gemüse selbst anbauen müssen und sein eigenes Vieh haben.

Klingt alles sehr übertrieben aber so wird es schon noch kommen.


----------



## PC GAMER (20. Oktober 2011)

Vllt. kommt sogar der nächste krieg.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Vllt. kommt sogar der nächste krieg.


 
Mein Berufslehrer meinte es werde Krieg geben wegen Trinkwasser, L.A in der USA ist ja in der Wüste und hat schon seine Probleme mit wenig Trinkwasser.

Ich frag mich nur wann die nächste Seuche kommt und genau dann wann Geld wertlos ist. Was soll ich dem Arzt dann geben damit der mich dagegen impft? Ne DVD, CD oder ne Spielekonsole???


----------



## PC GAMER (20. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Berufslehrer meinte es werde Krieg geben wegen Trinkwasser, L.A in der USA ist ja in der Wüste und hat schon seine Probleme mit wenig Trinkwasser.
> 
> Ich frag mich nur wann die nächste Seuche kommt und genau dann wann Geld wertlos ist. Was soll ich dem Arzt dann geben damit der mich dagegen impft? Ne DVD, CD oder ne Spielekonsole???



Es kann gut sein das wir das bald so machen wie früher. Tauschen. Du gibst mir salz und du bekommst 500g fleisch.


----------



## plaGGy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Rohstoffe wird auf jedenfall ein Thema, das die nächsten Jahre immer stärker in den Vordergrund rücken wird!
Allerdings sehe ich weniger das reine Trinkwasser als das Problem an, eher die Nahrungsmittel, da Wasser als solches erstmal genug vorhanden ist, wenn auch in Form von Salzwasser. Bei nahrung allerdings, hm, das könnte auf jedenfall eine der herausforderungen neben der sauberen Energiegewinnung sein!
Aber auch da müssen die Bürger eben mitmachen.
Es kann nicht sein, das die Bürger Grün wählen wegen den erneuerbaren Energiene aber dann sagen: Hey, Windkraft schön und gut, aber nicht bei mir im Ort!
Das ist dann scheinheilige Moral, um sein eigenes Gewissen zu beruhigen!

So, und ich bin nun im Bett, morgen is Blizzcon und letzter Arbeitstag vorm Urlaub, da muss nochmal was geschafft werden 
Schließlich muss ich mir, wenn die Welt nicht crasht auch in paar Jahren noch meine Brötchen beim Bäcker kaufen können


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Es kann gut sein das wir das bald so machen wie früher. Tauschen. Du gibst mir salz und du bekommst 500g fleisch.


 
Na gut wie viel Salz willst du? 

Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle das dann so wieder ist wie früher dann sollte ich bald mit Kampftraining anfangen und üben  mit ner Waffe umzugehen und ich mein nicht diejenigen auf dem Schiessstand


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mein Berufslehrer meinte es werde Krieg geben wegen Trinkwasser, L.A in der USA ist ja in der Wüste und hat schon seine Probleme mit wenig Trinkwasser.



Los Angeles ist doch nicht in der Wüste, wie kommst du darauf?
Da wachsen Orangen und Ananas, sogar Bananen gibts da, Wein sowieso.

Das Problem ist, dass inzwischen auch auf Grundstoffe für die Nahrungsmittelproduktion spekuliert wird, wie Weizen oder Mais, das ist schlimm. Obwohl es genug Weizen gibt, wird spekuliert, dass er nicht mehr reicht und plötzlich steigt der Preis (keiner weiß, wieso). Die großen Verlierer sind dann die, die eben nichts haben, wie eben Afrikaner, die für ihren Weizen dann viel bezahlen müssen oder eben für ihre Produkte nichts mehr bekommen, weil die EU alles subventioniert.


----------



## Icejester (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Es kann gut sein das wir das bald so machen wie früher. Tauschen. Du gibst mir salz und du bekommst 500g fleisch.


 
Das ist absolut ausgeschlossen.


----------



## PC GAMER (20. Oktober 2011)

Wir schmeißen 70mio tonnen lebensmittel weg nur, weil die banane nicht schön gelb ist obwohl in 2000 kilometern dutzende menschen sterben, weil die nichts zum essen haben.

Ist das richtig so ? NEIN
Fûr das 21 jahrhundert sind 2000 km nichts mehr.!


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Es kann gut sein das wir das bald so machen wie früher. Tauschen. Du gibst mir salz und du bekommst 500g fleisch.





Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist absolut ausgeschlossen.



Wieso ausgeschlosssen?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Los Angeles ist doch nicht in der Wüste, wie kommst du darauf?
> Da wachsen Orangen und Ananas, sogar Bananen gibts da, Wein sowieso.
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass inzwischen auch auf Grundstoffe für die Nahrungsmittelproduktion spekuliert wird, wie Weizen oder Mais, das ist schlimm. Obwohl es genug Weizen gibt, wird spekuliert, dass er nicht mehr reicht und plötzlich steigt der Preis (keiner weiß, wieso). Die großen Verlierer sind dann die, die eben nichts haben, wie eben Afrikaner, die für ihren Weizen dann viel bezahlen müssen oder eben für ihre Produkte nichts mehr bekommen, weil die EU alles subventioniert.


 
LA war mal ne Wüste und Probleme mit Trinkwasser werden die haben



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Wir schmeißen 70mio tonnen lebensmittel weg nur, weil die banane nicht schön gelb ist obwohl in 2000 kilometern dutzende menschen sterben, weil die nichts zum essen haben.


 
Das stimmt leider


----------



## PC GAMER (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich gehe jetzt auch schlafen. GuteNacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Wir schmeißen 70mio tonnen lebensmittel weg nur, weil die banane nicht schön gelb ist obwohl in 2000 kilometern dutzende menschen sterben, weil die nichts zum essen haben.
> 
> Ist das richtig so ? NEIN
> Fûr das 21 jahrhundert sind 2000 km nichts mehr.!



Das ist ein Problem der Verteilung. Daran sind aber viele Schuld, denn auch der Bürger will zu jeder Zeit alles essen können, also darf er sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn dabei was weggeworfen wird.
Dazu kommen die Richtlinien der EU, denn niemand will eine Karotte kaufen, die nur die halbe Größe der anderen hat, aber eben für den gleichen Preis angeboten wird.
Es würde nichts bringe, die Lebensmittel zu sammeln und nach Afrika zu transportieren.
Sinnvoller ist es, den Leuten klar zu machen, dass sie sich bewusster ernähren sollen, dann klappt das auch mit den Lebensmitteln und nur weil ein Joghurt einen Tag über das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum ist, muss man ihn nicht wegwerfen.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> LA war mal ne Wüste und Probleme mit Trinkwasser werden die haben


 
In Los Angeles regnet es häufiger als du denkst und es fällt auch mehr Regen als viele denken, von einer Wüste ist die Gegend um Los Angeles weit entfernt.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ein Problem der Verteilung. Daran sind aber viele Schuld, denn auch der Bürger will zu jeder Zeit alles essen können, also darf er sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn dabei was weggeworfen wird.
> Dazu kommen die Richtlinien der EU, denn niemand will eine Karotte kaufen, die nur die halbe Größe der anderen hat, aber eben für den gleichen Preis angeboten wird.
> Es würde nichts bringe, die Lebensmittel zu sammeln und nach Afrika zu transportieren.
> Sinnvoller ist es, den Leuten klar zu machen, dass sie sich bewusster ernähren sollen, dann klappt das auch mit den Lebensmitteln und nur weil ein Joghurt einen Tag über das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum ist, muss man ihn nicht wegwerfen.
> ...


 
Mich wundert es einfach warum die Supermärkte den Kunden für sowas nicht einfach einen Kilopreis festlegen. Ist eine Karotte lürzer also hast du nicht 500g sondern halt 480g Karotten und zahlst dann wenige. Die EU hat viele bescheurte Richtlinien.
Wegen LA hatte ich mal was gehört aber habe mal auf der Seite der Stadt Burbank CA das gefunden und da hast du recht da Regnets echt nicht wenig  

*Weather*

     Burbank’s temperate climate makes year-round recreation a reality.
Average year-round temperature:63°F
​ Annual rainfall:12 inches
​ Humidity:61%
​            Durchschnitstemperatur von 17°
Akteull 30cm Regen  

Habe bei Burbank geschaut weil ich bei Isnomniacgames arbeiten möchte die dort ein Studio haben aber wenn du mehr wisen willst dann per PN hat mit diese Thread nix zu tun


----------



## Commander_Zod (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



> Den Gegenwert in Edelmetall kann Geld schon lange nicht mehr aufwiegen.  Dieses Gesetz ist vor Jahrzehnten in den USA gekippt worden.
> In Europa gab es sowas glaube ich nichtmal, da hat man sich aber wohl an  den DOllar gehalten und damit im Grunde die gleiche Beschränkung gehabt  wie die Amys.
> Die einzige Verschwörung, die ich gelten lassen kann, ist das irgendwie  alles schlechte aus Amyland rübergeschwappt kommt, und sogut wie jede  Krise dort ihren Beginn genommen hat.



Das Gesetz wurde ja gekippt, um Fiat-Money, also eigentlich ungedeckte Schuldscheine, in rauhen Massen zu drucken und die Welt damit zu überschwemmen.
Auf den D-Mark-Scheinen bis in Anfang der 90er stand sogar noch drauf, dass dem Einzahler der Note der Wert ausgezahlt wird! Bis Anfang der 90er, also nix mit "nie so gewesen"! Selbst die letzte Generation der D-Mark-Noten hatte den Anspruch!
Die erste Währung in Deutschland ohne die Garantie ist also der Euro! Und das sind gerade mal 9 Jahre, in denen dieses Geld mehr als die Hälfte seines Wertes verloren hat! Und was du "gelten lassen" kannst ist mir relativ egal.



> Rohstoffe wird auf jedenfall ein Thema, das die nächsten Jahre immer stärker in den Vordergrund rücken wird!
> Allerdings sehe ich weniger das reine Trinkwasser als das Problem an,  eher die Nahrungsmittel, da Wasser als solches erstmal genug vorhanden  ist, wenn auch in Form von Salzwasser. Bei nahrung allerdings, hm, das  könnte auf jedenfall eine der herausforderungen neben der sauberen  Energiegewinnung sein!
> Aber auch da müssen die Bürger eben mitmachen.
> Es kann nicht sein, das die Bürger Grün wählen wegen den erneuerbaren  Energiene aber dann sagen: Hey, Windkraft schön und gut, aber nicht bei  mir im Ort!
> Das ist dann scheinheilige Moral, um sein eigenes Gewissen zu beruhigen!



Trinkwasser wird ein Problem. Denn durch diverse Gifte der Industriestaaten, der Vermüllung der Weltmeere und dem extremen Aufwand für die Entsalzung von Meerwasser (siehe Arabische Staaten...) stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum reellen Trinkwasserbedarf in der Welt. Oder was glaubst du, warum in Afrika täglich Menschen an Dehydrierung sterben? Außerdem werden zur Zubereitung von Lebensmitteln auch Wasser benötigt. Saubere Energien sind übrigens machbar. Allerdings würde das der Montanindustrie, der Atomindustrie und weiteren beteiligten arg gegen die Gewinne steuern.
Und "da müssen die Bürger eben mitmachen" - was ist das für ein politisches Geschwurbsel? Das könnte glatt vom Herrn Westerwelle sein! Außerdem würde mir nie einfallen, Grün zu wählen. Sogesehen ist jede der in Deutschland existierenden Parteien einfach nur systemkonform und damit abhängig.
Gleich welche der rotgrüngelbschwarzen Kombinationen bei einer "Wahl" rauskommen - die haben einfach kein Interesse, gegen ihre Geldgeber zu stänkern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Natürlich wird Trinkwasser zu einem Problem, ist doch nichts Neues, das weiß man auch schon seit 50 Jahren.
In einigen Staaten ist Trinkwasser teurer als Öl, aber wie willst du den Ländern klar machen, dass sie sich um die Umwelt Gedanken machen sollen, wenn die westlichen Industrieländer sich auch einen Dreck darum scheren?
In den USA wird der Pool auch im trockensten Sommer gefüllt und der Golfplatz muss immer grün sein.

Und natürlich müssen die Bürger mitmachen, wenn wenn es bei den Bürgern ankommt und sie eben die Produkte nicht mehr kaufen, die von weit her kommen (Äpfel aus Äthiopien anstatt Äpfel aus der Region), wird sich was ändern.

Auch ist logisch, dass die Industrie sich gegen Veränderungen wehrt, denk doch mal darüber nach, wie viele Industriezweige man nicht mehr benötigt, wenn z.B. jeder jetzt ein Elektroauto fährt.
Es braucht keine Kolben mehr, keine Auspuffanlagen, Werkstätten gegen pleite, da ein Elektroauto deutlich weniger Teile hat, die verschleißen, die Ölmultis gehen pleite, denn jeder hat seine Solaranlagen auf seinem Carport, mit denen er sein Elektroauto wieder auflädt. 

Stell dir vor, du entwickelst ein Mittel gegen Krebs. Einfach eine Pille einwerfen und der Krebs verschwindet, egal welcher. 
Alle Firmen, die an der Krebsbehandlung sonst beteiligt sind, gehen pleite, kein Pharmakonzern würde zulassen, dass so ein Mittel überhaupt auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Du sagst es, jeder schaut auf sein Gewinn.

Die Pharmaindustrie würde vom Medikament profitieren egal ob es für Krebs oder sogar Aids wäre. Die können Hohe Preise verlangen nur die Ärzte könnten dadurch weniger Patienten haben. 

Die Autoindustrie würde schon Geld machen mit Elektroautos habe schon mal von einem Model gelesen das bis zu 500km schafft mit einer Ladung. Das auf den Autodächern kein Solarpanel drauf ist liegt daran das der Staat dann am Fahren des autos nicht mehr verdienen würde.
Da müsste der Staat eine Steuer für das besitzen des Autos erheben und das zahlt niemand. Am Benzin verdienen die ja.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Kein normales Auto schafft 500km mit einer Batterie Ladung.
Dazu sind die Akkus nicht leistungsfähig genug oder du baust so viele ein, dass keiner mehr drin sitzen kann.
Wenn du heute 100km schaffst, ist das schon ein guter Wert, aber auch nur dann, wenn alle zusätzlichen Verbraucher abgeschaltet sind.
Um längere Strecken in einem Rutsch zu bewältigen, brauchst du immer noch einen Hybrid Antrieb, oder eben einen kleinen Verbrennungsmotor, der die Akkus während des Fahrens wieder auflädt.
Die Franzosen sind gut dabei in Sachen Elektroantrieb (die deutschen Autofirmen nicht, die haben nur Prototypen oder Kram, den keiner nutzen kann, wie die Brennstoffzellen Geschichte bei Mercedes). Von denen gibts schon gute Ideen und auch die Japaner sind dabei.
Aber alles steht und fällt mit den Akkus, erst wenn man die Energiedichte deutlich erhöhen kann, bringt das was auch für längere Strecken.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Quantensprung: Koenigsegg baut 275km/h-Elektroauto mit 500 km Reichweite

bitte sehr 

Anscheinend gibt es doch Elektroautis mit Solarpanels irgendwann muss es die ja geben 

Aber auch da sind die Ressourcen nicht immer da und so in 20-30Jahren gibt es die benötigten Ressorcen nicht mehr laut Wikipedia aber ich würde sagen schon vorher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Was habe ich eben über normale Autos gesagt? 
Der hat Solarfolien übers Auto verteilt, die Strom liefern, normale Autos haben das nicht und der Kram ist nur dann effizient, wenn die Sonne sehr hoch steht (damit eben überall Sonne hinkommt) und sie überhaupt scheint (hast du einen wolkenbedeckten Himmel, wars das mit der Reichweite).
hier ist ein Bild zum Auto, verrate mir mal, was der wohl so kosten wird? 

Aber lass uns mal wieder zum Thema zurück kommen, das hier gehört eher in die Energie Diskussion hinein.


----------



## PC GAMER (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich frage mich die Ganzezeit: Deutschland will im Jahr 2013 die Steuern senken obwohl der Euro den Berg runterrast.
Mir ist nur Bewusst das 2013 ein neuer Kranzler/in gewählt wird und die wollen ja alle gewählt werden. Bestimmt lügen die Politiker wieder einmal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Deutschland will gar nichts, die FDP will das, denn sie muss ihr Wahlversprechen irgendwie einhalten, und die CDU will zumindest ein Stück weit mitziehen, denn sonst fliegt die FDP 2013 aus dem Bundestag.
Wie die das finanzieren wollen, bleibt halt ihr Geheimnis. Dazu kam jedenfalls noch nichts.


----------



## Icejester (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es doch Elektroautis mit Solarpanels irgendwann muss es die ja geben
> 
> Aber auch da sind die Ressourcen nicht immer da und so in 20-30Jahren gibt es die benötigten Ressorcen nicht mehr laut Wikipedia aber ich würde sagen schon vorher.


 
Wenn es überhaupt jemals in großer Menge Autos geben sollte, die mit elektrischer Energie angetrieben werden, dann sicherlich Modelle mit Brennstoffzelle. Alles andere ist komplett weltfremd, weil nicht praktikabel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Brennstoffzelle ist weltfremd weil nicht praktikabel.
Wer soll die Wasserstoff Tankstellen bauen?


----------



## Icejester (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

 Bitte? Es gibt Tankstellen, die Zapfsäulen für Wasserstoff haben. Alleine in Deutschland sind es bei überschlägiger Zählung mittlerweile 23, ohne geplante miteinzubeziehen. H2Stations.org - The LBST Information Portal on Hydrogen Filling Stations Worldwide


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Boah eh, 23 Tankstellen.... 
Ein Elektroauto kann ich an jede Steckdose aufladen...


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Boah eh, 23 Tankstellen....
> Ein Elektroauto kann ich an jede Steckdose aufladen...


 
Aller Anfang ist schwer, aber wir schon und irgendwann sind es 23Millionen Tankstellen oder es gibt ein Gerät um Wasserstoff zu produzieren obwohl ich sowas schon mal in der Schule gemahct habe, um ein Autotank zu füllen wäre ich wohl den ganzen Tag dran


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ist aber auch dafür der falsche Thread. 

Wasserstoff als Treibstoff wird sie nie durchsetzen, weil er zu nervig ist, so von wegen flüssig und so, kannst du vergessen.
BWM ist mal mit dem Wasserstoff Auto in den Sand gefahren, war auch nur ein Gag, mehr nicht.
Die Zukunft ist das Elektroauto, mit Strom aus regenerativen Quellen, alles andere funktioniert langfristig nicht.
Das große Problem sind die Akkus, die sind Murks, aber eine andere Speicherung von Strom als chemisch kannst du eben knicken.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Forscher haben schon so vieles Erfunden da wird sicher noch was kommen

Dei Frage ist nur wer schlussendlich daran verdient, und der Staat will immer etwas abhaben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Forscher haben schon so vieles Erfunden da wird sicher noch was kommen


 
Dann nenn mir mal eine Idee, wie du Strom speichern kannst, also nicht chemisch.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir mal eine Idee, wie du Strom speichern kannst, also nicht chemisch.


  Bin ich Wissenschaftler? 

Zurück zum thema

Wenn es nur noch Elektroautis gibt dann werden die Ölkonzerne ihre Produktion auf Strom umsteigen den sonst fehlt denen das Geld, obwohl Solarstrom oder Windenergi deutlich weniger Arbeitskräfte braucht, werden die Chefs immer in der Firma sein und der Staat wird eine Steuer für das kaufen von Autos erheben.
Damit können die dann ihre Schulden etwas decken solange dann überhaupt jemand dann noch Auto fährt, ich zahl doch keine Steuer nur um mein Auto benutzen zu können.


----------



## PC GAMER (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Gehst es hier immer noch um "Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?" Liest sich nicht so. Bei jedem Thred gibt es diese ausreißer Ich Glaube nicht der Euro überleben wird, weil Europa viel zu groß ist und weil in europa viele pleitestaaten sind. Boh bin ich froh das Türkei nicht in der EU ist obwohl die das wollen. !Anderes Thema in der Türkei kostet ein Döner umgerechnet 6,50Euro. 1Kg Fleisch/22Euro.!


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Gehst es hier immer noch um "Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?" Liest sich nicht so. Bei jedem Thred gibt es diese ausreißer Ich Glaube nicht der Euro überleben wird, weil Europa viel zu groß ist und weil in europa viele pleitestaaten sind. Boh bin ich froh das Türkei nicht in der EU ist obwohl die das wollen. !Anderes Thema in der Türkei kostet ein Döner umgerechnet 6,50Euro. 1Kg Fleisch/22Euro.!


 
Der Euro wrd unter gehen un das schon bald also so in 3-5 Jahren oder sogar vorher schon. Manche Länder sind noch ärmer als sie es vor der EU waren aber so schnell kommen die nicht aus der EU raus den die Schulden müssn ja auch noch gezahlt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Zurück zum thema



Das Thema ist aber nicht Elektroautos.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bin ich Wissenschaftler?
> 
> Zurück zum thema
> 
> ...


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Thema ist aber nicht Elektroautos.


 
Echt nicht? Wie Schade  

AUs den armen Ländern kommen immer mehr MEnschen in reichere Länder um zu arbeiten. Sowas ist Traurig finde ich, was passiert den irgendwann mit den armen Ländern? Kaufen sich dann Millionäre ein Stückchen Land dort und bauen es um???


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die armen Länder verkaufen schon ihre Rohstoffe und Fischfanggebiet für einen Schleuderpreis.
Nur um dann wieder Lebensmittelhilfen zu bekommen.
In Äthiopien bauen ausländische Firmen Getreide, Früchte und was weiß ich an, doch nicht die einheimische Bevölkerung wird damit versorgt, nee, der Kram wird nach Europa verschifft und dort verkauft.
Die einheimische Bevölkerung muss weiter hungern oder eben bekommt Lebensmittelspenden aus Europa.


----------



## PC GAMER (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Euro wrd unter gehen un das schon bald also so in 3-5 Jahren oder sogar vorher schon. Manche Länder sind noch ärmer als sie es vor der EU waren aber so schnell kommen die nicht aus der EU raus den die Schulden müssn ja auch noch gezahlt werden.


 
Ich gebe dem Euro 2 Jahre dann haben wir was neues

DM war die Stabielste Währung die es gab habe ich gelesen gehabt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wann die nächste Seuche kommt und genau dann wann Geld wertlos ist. Was soll ich dem Arzt dann geben damit der mich dagegen impft? Ne DVD, CD oder ne Spielekonsole???


 
In den meisten Fällen des letzten Jahrhunderts, wo Geld seine Bedeutung als Zahlungsmittel verlor, waren Zigaretten ein sehr begehrtes Tauschmittel.

Aber lange anhalten tut das ganze eh nicht. Neues Geld kann man leicht drucken. Worüber man sich Gedanken machen könnte, wäre was man vorher mit seinem heutigen Geld macht.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deutschland will gar nichts, die FDP will das, denn sie muss ihr Wahlversprechen irgendwie einhalten, und die CDU will zumindest ein Stück weit mitziehen, denn sonst fliegt die FDP 2013 aus dem Bundestag.
> Wie die das finanzieren wollen, bleibt halt ihr Geheimnis. Dazu kam jedenfalls noch nichts.



Die FDP hat doch bereits die Mehrwertssteuer für Hoteliers und die Ökosteuer für alle Unternehmen gesenkt. Nicht vergessen: "Mehr Netto vom Brutto" meint nicht dein Netto 




PC GAMER schrieb:


> Gehst es hier immer noch um "Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?" Liest sich nicht so. Bei jedem Thred gibt es diese ausreißer



Und jedesmal findet man den gleichen Typen im Zentrum...




> Ich Glaube nicht der Euro überleben wird, weil Europa viel zu groß ist und weil in europa viele pleitestaaten sind.


 
Der Euro schränkt nur die Flexibilität ein. Wo früher einige Staaten eine Abwertung ihrer Währung hinnehmen mussten, müssen es jetzt halt alle. "Pleitestaaten" sind sie sowieso.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die FDP hat doch bereits die Mehrwertssteuer für Hoteliers und die Ökosteuer für alle Unternehmen gesenkt. Nicht vergessen: "Mehr Netto vom Brutto" meint nicht dein Netto


 
Die FDP will unbedingt noch die Einkommen der gering Verdiener und untere Mittelschichten erhöhen, das haben sie sich auf die Fahne geschrieben. 
Hat Rösler gesagt, Bahr und noch einer, dessen Name ich mir nicht merken kann.
Natürlich soll die Erhöhung erst 2013 beschlossen und 2014 in Kraft treten. 
Also genau dann, wenn Wahl ist... Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt.


----------



## PC GAMER (21. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die FDP will unbedingt noch die Einkommen der gering Verdiener und untere Mittelschichten erhöhen, das haben sie sich auf die Fahne geschrieben.
> Hat Rösler gesagt, Bahr und noch einer, dessen Name ich mir nicht merken kann.
> Natürlich soll die Erhöhung erst 2013 beschlossen und 2014 in Kraft treten.
> Also genau dann, wenn Wahl ist... Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt.



Die wollen doch nur 2013 die mehrheit sonst nichts und wenn die gewählt sind wir haben uns verrechnet. Und über steuersenkungen kann man momentan nicht reden, weil man weiß doch gar nicht was 2012 passiert.


----------



## plaGGy (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Schon vergessen?
Dezember 2012 geht die Welt eh unter ...

Wieso machen wir uns hier Gedanken?


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Schon vergessen?
> Dezember 2012 geht die Welt eh unter ...
> 
> Wieso machen wir uns hier Gedanken?


 
 Ob das Wirklich stimmt?


----------



## plaGGy (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ob das Wirklich stimmt?



Ich lehne mich mal soweit aus dem Fenster, und sage, das es soweit stimmen wird, die letzten 20 prophezeiten Weltuntergänge.

Aber ich behalte mir die Option offen, unrecht zu haben 
Hätte auch den netten Vorteil, das ich den nächsten, horrenden Versicherungsbeitrag nicht mehr bezahlen müsste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Die wollen doch nur 2013 die mehrheit sonst nichts und wenn die gewählt sind wir haben uns verrechnet. Und über steuersenkungen kann man momentan nicht reden, weil man weiß doch gar nicht was 2012 passiert.


 
Natürlich, das weiß jedes Kind, aber die Politiker denken echt, dass die Bürger so blöd sind.
Das Dilemma ist, dass die Bürger blöd sind, sieht man ja überall. 
Da wählen die Berliner Wowereit, damit er mit den Grünen koaliert, doch der hatte das wohl nie vor. 
Der macht sich jetzt fein für das Kanzleramt in 2 Jahren (bevor die SPD Steinbrück oder Gabriel bringt, bringen die eher Wowereit, denn der hat immerhin mal eine Wahl gewonnen, die anderen nicht).

Denn Merkel hat panische Angst, dass die SPD stärkste Partei wird und dann muss sie nämlich abtreten, also versuchen sie die FDP irgendwie zu pushen.

Das Problem ist aber, wer hat die besseren Ideen für die Finanzkrise? SPD oder CDU?


----------



## plaGGy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Eine bessere Idee macht noch keine Lösung. Aber ich trau es der SPD genauspo wenig zu, und da ich vermute das dann wieder eine Kehrtwende um 180 Grad kommt, wäre es mir leiber, wenn wir wenigstens einen weg mal länger als 4 Jahre durchziehen könnten, alleine weil die meisten Sachen jka auch langzeitcahrakter haben und sich nicht innerhalb von 3 Jahren direkt auf die Wirtschaft usw durchschlagen.
Denke mal etwas Kontinuität, in welcher Richtung auch immer, könnte mal recht hilfreich sein.

Gabriel und Steinbrück/Steinmeier sind einfach keine Kanzlerkandiaten, mir fehlt da einfach das Profil und die Ausenwirkung, die muss man Merkel, Kohl und Schröder (j auch der Sack hatte sie...) einfach mal loben hervorheben, das waren/sind Persönlichkeiten, finde ich zumindestens,.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Merkel ist seit 2005 Kanzler und die Immobilienkrise war 2008, gefolgt von einer Finanzikrise. Sie hatte also genug Zeit dagegen vorzugehen, zumindest in der Form, dass man die Banken wieder in den Kerker steckt. Doch da ist nichts passiert, weil Merkel das mal wieder aussitzen wollte, aufm Schoß von Ackermann.


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da wählen die Berliner Wowereit, damit er mit den Grünen koaliert, doch der hatte das wohl nie vor.


 
Wenn die Berliner das gewollt hätten, hätten sie wohl eher Grün gewählt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn die Berliner das gewollt hätten, hätten sie wohl eher Grün gewählt.


 
Wenn die Leute Künast wollen, hätten sie die Grünen gewählt, aber wer will denn Künast haben?


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Naja, man sollte eine politische Überzeugung vielleicht nicht immer vom Personal abhängig machen. Ich gebe zu, daß Künast maximal unsexy ist, aber wenn es doch für die Sache an sich ist, ist es etwas kurzsichtig, sich von solchen Überlegungen leiten zu lassen.

Und die Leute wählen die Grünen andernorts ja auch trotz Kotzbrocken wie Özdemir, Roth, Kretschmann, Trittin oder dieser Schrappnelle hier in NRW, deren Name mir gerade entfallen ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Leute wählen aber einen Bürgermeister, also ist das schon sehr personenbezogen, denn er wird ja dann die Führung haben.
Und Künast war nun mal nie ein Führungsspieler, ihr nahm man nicht ab, dass sie ein Bundesland "führen" kann, da spielte die Kernkompetenz oder das Parteiprogramm keine Rolle.
guck dir Edmund Stoiber an, der ist als Kanzlerkandidat 2002 auch gescheitert, da war es egal, was für eine Kompetenz er hat, im Norden wollte ihn niemand haben und daher hatte Schröder gewonnen (die Oder Flut kam noch dazu).

Özdemir und Co. werden aber nur in ihrem Wahlkreis gewählt, sie kandidieren nicht für ein Amt, das ist der große Unterschied.


----------



## plaGGy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich traue den Grünen nicht zu, sich mit ihrem "Programm" durchzusetzten.
Man sieht derzeit in BaWü das es einfach nicht wirklich klappt
von den Versprechne vor der Wahl ist nun nichts zu sehen. Die eigenen Kommunalparteien und Parteiverbände stellen sich gegen die Landesfraktion.
Wie soll man Wähler des gegnereischen Lagers überzeugen, wenn man nichtmal die eigenen Kommunalparteien und regionalen Parteiverbände auf seine Seite bekommt, und sich dort in die verschiedensten Kleinkriege hereinbusiert.
Genau das gleiche mit S21. Da weiß doch keiner mehr was er will. Die Grünnen nicht un die Bürger auch nicht 
Und vor allem die scheinheiligen Grünen haben das Projekt seinerzeit mit auf den Weg gebracht... und jetzt wollen sie Milliarden in den Sand setzten, um den Protess zu üben...-


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die SPD ist ja für Stuttgart 21. Die Grünen können das ausnutzen um mehr Punkte ihres Koalitionsvertrages durchzubekommen als erwartet und dann einfach abwarten, wie sich das mit dem Bahnhof entwickelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Und vor allem die scheinheiligen Grünen haben das Projekt seinerzeit mit auf den Weg gebracht... und jetzt wollen sie Milliarden in den Sand setzten, um den Protess zu üben...-


 
Die Grünen waren in BW noch nie an der Macht und sind damit die einzige im Landtag vertretene Partei, die nie bei der Ausarbeitung von S21 geholfen hat (aber z.B. Studien und Prüfungen in Auftrag gab, die zeigten, wie teuer das ganze wirklich wird). Und Wahlkampf haben sie in erster Linie mit dem Versprechen einer Volksabstimmung zum Thema gemacht - und die kommt jetzt.

Das ganze hat aber wenig mit der Situation in Berlin zu tun oder mit Wählern, die den Unterschied zwischen Politik (=wichtige Inhalte) und Politikern (=eigentlich unwichtige Visagen) nicht kapieren.


----------



## plaGGy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Soweit mir bekannt ist, haben sie sich in der damaligen Instanz auch nicht gegen das Projekt ausgesprochen und es im Landtag mit befürwortet, ob sie an der Macht waren oder nicht spielt für mich dabei keine Rolle.

Natürlich spielt es eine Rolle wer vor mir steht. Denn so gerne ich auch an Buchstaben auf Papier glauben möchte, braucht es wen der diese umsetzt und da muss ich wohl oder übel auch nach dem Charakter oder dem Eindruck gehen, den mir ein Mensch, der für seine partei eintritt, vermittelt.

Da ist doch das beste Beispiel die Piratenpartei.
Ganz ehrlich: Ich traue kaum keinem von ihnen auf Anhieb wirklich etwas zu.
Und da ist fehlendes Fachwissen (Berlin hat sicher mehr als ein "paar" Millionen Euro Schulden , wenn ich das als Hesse weiß, dann sollte das einer der für den Magistratsposten WK macht wissen....) nur ein geringes Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Grünen waren schon immer gegen Stuttgart 21, nicht erst seit diesem Jahr.


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

schon von dem neuen Banken geschenkt gehört 



Der spiegelfechter

Fefes Blog



			
				fefe BLOG schrieb:
			
		

> [l] Der Spiegelfechter schreibt, dass der 50%-Schuldenschnitt nur eine Verarschung ist. Money Quote:
> Es wurde vielmehr gar kein Schuldenschnitt – in welcher Höhe auch immer – beschlossen, sondern lediglich angekündigt, dass man die Banken und Versicherungen zu Verhandlungen einlädt, an deren Ende ein Anleihentausch stattfinden soll, bei dem die Institute auf freiwilliger Basis ihre Griechenlandanleihen gegen andere Anleihen eintauschen können. Dabei sollen sie – so die Absichtserklärung – einen Nominalwert von 50% abschreiben.
> Der Punkt dabei ist, dass die Anleihen ja den Preisverfall bereits eingepreist haben. Eine als Beispiel genannte Anleihe von 2007 hat einen Nominalwert von 100 Euro, wird aktuell aber mit ca 30 Euro gehandelt, d.h. zum Marktwert bilanziert wäre das eine Abschreibung von 70%, und jetzt können sie das gegen Anleihen umtauschen, die nur 50% abschreiben. Mit anderen Worten: ein Geldgeschenk für die Banken, auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers! Kein Wunder also, dass die Banken sich bereitwillig in die Knie zwängen ließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Na ja, wenn ich schon zu Anfang lese, dass einer Verschwörungslinks haben will, graust es mich etwas weiter zu lesen. 
Außerdem haben die deutschen Banken ihre faulen Papiere praktisch schon alle abgestoßen, sie haben nicht mehr so viele, daher stört sie der Schuldenschnitt auch nicht wirklich.
Immerhin haben sie jetzt Garantien über diverse Summen, das erfreut sie sicher deutlich mehr und es gibt immer noch kein Gesetzt, das die Banken dazu zwingt auch bei Staatsanleihen Rücklagen zu bilden.


----------



## Icejester (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

So ein Gesetz wird auch mit Sicherheit nicht kommen. Das wäre nicht im Interesse der Staaten, die sich möglichst günstig Geld leihen wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Update:*

Griechenlands Ministerpräsident Papandreou strebt ein Volksentscheid an.
Rettungspaket für Griechenland: Papandreou will Volksabstimmung - taz.de

Er ist innenpolitisch so stark in der Kritik, dass er offensichtlich über den Volksentscheid mehr Vertrauen von den Bürgern bekommen will.
Natürlich ist es abzusehen, dass so ein Volksentscheid klar gegen die Maßnahmen der EU stehen würde, die Märkte reagierten entsprechend.
Griechen sollen über EU-Rettungspaket abstimmen - EU-Schuldenkrise - derStandard.at

Ist Griechenland jetzt noch zu retten? Ist der Euro noch zu retten?


----------



## Icejester (1. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wirklich eine Spitzenidee...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ja, was das jetzt soll, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. 
Allerdings habe ich auch keine Ahnung, was innenpolitisch in Griechenland gerade los ist, wir sehen ja nur immer die Demonstrationen, mehr nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Explodierende Arbeitslosigkeit, Wirtschaftszusammenbruch, drastisch gestiegende Lebenserhaltungskosten, im freien Fall befindliche Löhne - was soll innenpolitisch wohl los sein? ""Nur" die Demonstrationen" trifft es bei Streiks&Protesten, an der afaik >>10% der Bevölkerung aktiv teilnehmen, wohl nicht so ganz. (wenn man bedenkt, dass es in Deutschland zu "Massen"kundgebungen kommt, wenn mal 1% einer Region bei einer Anti-Nazi-Demo mitmacht...)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er ist innenpolitisch so stark in der Kritik, dass er offensichtlich über den Volksentscheid mehr Vertrauen von den Bürgern bekommen will.



Ich glaube nicht, dass er so blöd ist. Imho ist das ganze eher ein Ultimatum in beide Richtungen: Entweder die Griechen akzeptieren formell in von anderen Staaten diktierten Maßnahmen oder umgekehrt müssen diese mit dem Willen des griechischen Volkes leben. Auf die eine oder andere Art entkommt (notfalls in Form einer Abwahl - die ich in der Situation auch einer Abdankung aka "Flucht" vorziehen würde) Papandreou seiner momentan sehr misslichen Lage: Gewählt, um in einem demokratischen System die Interessen des griechischen Volkes gegenüber anderen zu vertreten; gezwungen die Interessen anderer gegenüber dem griechischen Volk durchzusetzen. Bin mal gespannt, was für Leute sich melden, wenn es um die Suche nach jemand anderen für DIESEN Job geht. Ich persönlich hätte jedenfalls keine Lust, Leute für 50% Lohnkürzungen gewinnen zu sollen.

So oder so: Endlich kommt es zum Showdown pluotkratische Bevormundung vs. demokratische Selbstbestimmung und ich bin wirklich gespannt darauf, wie der Rest der Welt damit umgeht.


----------



## plaGGy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wenn Griechenland dagegen stimmt, müssen sie aus dem Euro fliegen (wobei sie sich ja bereits mit dem Votum gegen den Euro entschieden hätten). Notfalls mit Zwang, alles andere ist mMn sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Wer nicht gerettet werden will, muss über Bord gehen, bevor er das Schiff zum Kentern bringt.
Die Folge wäre wohl eine neue Währung, die dann so hjart abgewertet wird, das sie wieder Wettbewerbsfähig ist, denke mal 40% im Vergleich ist nicht zu unrealistisch. Dann würde der Schuldenschnitt von 50% wohl nicht ganz reichen und man müsste gemessem am Grundwert nochmal 20-30% draufpacken. 

*Glaskugel wird wieder nebliger*

Aber ich bin mir nicht mal so sicher, ob es 
1. zu Abstimmung kommen wird,
und
2. ob nicht doch das Volk wenn auch vll nur knapp dafür sein wird.

Denke nicht das man die paar tausend die jeden Tag auf die Straße gehen als "Massen"-Bewegung ansehen sollte.
bei uns gingen gegen die "bösen" Banken ja auch Massen auf die Straße, gezählt waren es vll 1000. 
Einseitige Berichtserstattung sei Dank.
Habe auch schon bei sehr unterschiedlichen Sendern und in unterschiedlichen magazinen gelesen, das die griech. Bevölkerung durchaus weiß, das sie "in Saus und Braus" gelebt hat und es so in keinster Weise weitergeht.

Politisch ist dieser Schritt mMn aber auf keinen Fall komplett falsch. Es ist ein andere Weg, diese Ganze hin und her zu brechen:
Entweder .... oder.... kein Hüh oder Hott mehr.
Hat wenig Sinn Geld in das land zu pumpen, wenn die Wirtscahft wegen Innenpolitischem Bürgerkrieges immer weiter einbricht um selbst die wichtigen Touris ausbleiben.
Das Volk muss halt Mitziehen bei sowas. Von daher ist dieser Schritt im Grunde nur eine vorgezogene und auf den Punkt gebrachte Entscheidung. Denn langfristig hätte das Volk sowieso entschieden, was mit Griechenland passiert.

Edit: Mein Gott, ich hasse die alten Rubberdomes... Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Ja, was das jetzt soll, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen*.
> Allerdings habe ich auch keine Ahnung, was innenpolitisch in Griechenland gerade los ist, wir sehen ja nur immer die Demonstrationen, mehr nicht.


 
Nochmal schön den Euro drücken bevor man dann den Default Richtung Drachme vollzieht? 

Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass der Mann einfach wieder den Populismus von damals wiedergefunden hat. Der selbe Populismus, der dafür verantwortlich ist, dass Griechenland überhaupt so schlecht dasteht. 

Der Mann muss weg!


----------



## pibels94 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

hab das hier mal raus gekramt, finde es trifft die Situation:

Und hier vereinfacht der Wirtschaftskleislauf um Griechenland vor dem Bankrott zu retten: 
Es ist ein trüber Tag in einer kleinen griechischen Stadt. Es regnet und alle Strassen sind wie leergefegt.
Die Zeiten sind schlecht, jeder hat Schulden und alle leben auf Pump.
An diesem Tag fährt ein reicher deutscher Tourist durch die Stadt und hält bei einem kleinen Hotel.
Er sagt dem Eigentümer, dass er sich gerne die Zimmer anschauen möchte, um vielleicht eines für eine Übernachtung zu mieten und legt als Kaution einen 100 Euro Schein auf den Tisch. Der Eigentümer gibt ihm einige Schlüssel.
1. Als der Besucher die Treppe hinauf gegangen ist, nimmt der Hotelier den Geldschein, rennt zu seinem Nachbarn dem Metzger und bezahlt seine Schulden.
2. Der Metzger nimmt die 100 Euro, läuft die Strasse hinunter und bezahlt den Bauern.
3. Der Bauer nimmt die 100 Euro und bezahlt seine Rechnung beim Genossenschaftslager.
4. Der Mann dort nimmt den 100 Euro Schein, rennt zur Kneipe und bezahlt seine Getränkerechnung.
5. Der Wirt schiebt den Schein zu einer an der Theke sitzenden Prostituierten, die auch harte Zeiten hinter sich hat und dem Wirt einige Gefälligkeiten auf Kredit gegeben hatte.
6. Die Hure rennt zum Hotel und bezahlt ihre ausstehende Zimmerrechnung mit den 100 Euro.
7. Der Hotelier legt den Schein wieder zurück auf den Tisch. In diesem Moment kommt der Deutsche die Treppe herunter, nimmt seinen Geldschein, meint, dass ihm keines der Zimmer gefällt und verlässt die Stadt.
Niemand produzierte etwas, niemand verdiente etwas.
Alle Beteiligten sind ihre Schulden los und schauen mit grossem Optimismus in die Zukunft. 
So, jetzt wisst ihr Bescheid: so einfach funktioniert das EU Rettungspaket


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Sehr gut getroffen. 

Beschreibt allerdings nicht nur die Situation in Griechenland, sondern die allgemeine Situation unseres Geldsystems, welches sich auf keinen realen Wert (wie es etwa zu Zeiten des Goldstandards noch der Fall war) stützt. 

Geld wird heutzutage nichtmehr geschaffen. Es wird einfach von einer Einbildung zur nächsten übertragen.


----------



## pibels94 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

uns "kleinen Bürgern" kann das Ganze ja noch recht egal sein, ich mach meine Ausbildung, verdien mein Geld, und kann mir auch was davon kaufen. 

Nur die Summen die von der einen an die andere Regierung wandern, existieren gar nicht, und irgendwann bricht das alles zusammen, bzw. tut es schon.


----------



## plaGGy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Sehr gut getroffen.
> 
> Beschreibt  allerdings nicht nur die Situation in Griechenland, sondern die  allgemeine Situation unseres Geldsystems, welches sich auf keinen realen  Wert (wie es etwa zu Zeiten des Goldstandards noch der Fall war)  stützt.
> 
> Geld wird heutzutage nichtmehr geschaffen. Es wird einfach von einer Einbildung zur nächsten übertragen.


 

Wie sollte es früher anders gewesen sein??

Ich kann das ganze auch mit nem Klumpen Gold aufziehen  
Oder nem paar Schuhe...


Es wird immer so funktionieren, solange es buchhalterische Schuld gibt, es nicht zwingend notwenig ist bei Leistung auch zu zahlen, bzw in Vorkasse zu treten und der Kreis in sich geschlossen ist.

Edit: Und natürlich wurde etwas produziert, nur im Vorfeld eben. Und da der Kreis geschlossen ist und der Geldschein diesen Kreis nicht verlässt, ist es auch egal wo er herkommt, solange er am Ende wieder am Start ankommt.
Genauso gut hätte jeder der Dienstleister auch seine Schuld erlassen bekommen können, wenn er dafür im Gegenzug seine Forderung aufgibt, dafür wäre Geld oder eine anderes abstraktes Tauschmittel nichtmal nötig gewesen....


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Explodierende Arbeitslosigkeit, Wirtschaftszusammenbruch, drastisch gestiegende Lebenserhaltungskosten, im freien Fall befindliche Löhne - was soll innenpolitisch wohl los sein? ""Nur" die Demonstrationen" trifft es bei Streiks&Protesten, an der afaik >>10% der Bevölkerung aktiv teilnehmen, wohl nicht so ganz. (wenn man bedenkt, dass es in Deutschland zu "Massen"kundgebungen kommt, wenn mal 1% einer Region bei einer Anti-Nazi-Demo mitmacht...)



Das meine ich nicht, ich rede von der innenpolitischen Stellung Papandreous, nicht was die Bevölkerung macht oder wie es der Wirtschaft geht.
Er scheint sehr unter Druck zu sein, von seiner eigenen Koalition, denn soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, verlassen einige Abgeordnete die Koalition.
Also stellt er so die Vertrauensfrage.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So oder so: Endlich kommt es zum Showdown pluotkratische Bevormundung vs. demokratische Selbstbestimmung und ich bin wirklich gespannt darauf, wie der Rest der Welt damit umgeht.



Das glaube ich nicht, kann auch sein, dass die Griechen noch irgendwie versuchen ihre Stellung etwas zu verbessern als dass sie sich einfach so "ausliefern".



plaGGy schrieb:


> Wenn Griechenland dagegen stimmt, müssen sie aus dem Euro fliegen (wobei sie sich ja bereits mit dem Votum gegen den Euro entschieden hätten). Notfalls mit Zwang, alles andere ist mMn sehr unwahrscheinlich.


 
Es gibt dafür keine gesetzliche Grundlage, nur ein Land selbst kann entscheiden ob es die Euro Zone verlassen will oder nicht und Griechenland hat das nicht vor.
Würde man es erzwingen, dass Griechenland die Euro Zone verlässt, könnte man das als Scheitern des Euros ansehen, denn wenn schon so ein kleines Land wie Griechenland, das gerade mal 3% des Bruttoinlandsproduktes der EU Zone ausmacht, den Euro so nach unten zieht, wie sieht es denn erst aus, wenn Italien ins Wanken gerät?


----------



## plaGGy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Laut dieser Grundlage haftet auch kein Land für ein anderes


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Laut dieser Grundlage haftet auch kein Land für ein anderes


 
Das steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Damals hat auch keiner geglaubt, dass die Währung so in Bedrängnis geraten würde, aber das liegt halt daran, dass alle Länder der EU Zone über ihre Verhältnisse leben, die Griechen sind halt die ersten die Umfallen, aber mit Sicherheit nicht die letzten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht, ich rede von der innenpolitischen Stellung Papandreous, nicht was die Bevölkerung macht oder wie es der Wirtschaft geht.
> Er scheint sehr unter Druck zu sein, von seiner eigenen Koalition, denn soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, verlassen einige Abgeordnete die Koalition.
> Also stellt er so die Vertrauensfrage.



Politik ist in Griechenland noch etwas mehr eine Frage von Idealen und nicht ganz so sehr von Idealismus, wie in Deutschland. Die EU-Politik, die Papandreou seit Monaten nach untern durchreicht, schmeckt kaum jemanden, die Opposition steht mit auf der Straße und die Angehörigen der Regierungskoalition können auch langsam nicht mehr so tun, als würden sie nicht merken, was abläuft. Griechenland steckt in einer quasi ausweglosen Lage und ohne ein realistisches Ziel vor Augen können nicht alle in eine Richtung ziehen.
-> Imho hat Papandreou null Chance auf eine Mehrheit und wird das auch wissen. Ich würde aber mal erwarten, dass trotzdem niemand, der auch nur halbwegs die Wahrheit sagt (und das blaue vom Himmel runterlügen geht in der jetztigen Situation nur eine Woche lang), mehr Stimmen auf sich vereinigen könnte.



> Das glaube ich nicht, kann auch sein, dass die Griechen noch irgendwie versuchen ihre Stellung etwas zu verbessern als dass sie sich einfach so "ausliefern".



"ausliefern"? Jeder kapitalistische Staat, der mehr Schulden hat, als in absehbarer Zeit (sagen wir: 5-10 Jahre, je nach vereinbarten Laufzeiten) zurückzahlen könnte -d.h.: JEDER Staat- hat sich ausgeliefert. Und zwar den potentiellen Kreditgebern, von denen er morgen Geld bekommen muss, damit das herrschende System noch ein Stück länger existieren kann. Griechenland bekommt gerade als einer der ersten knallhart die Kehrseite dieser Auslieferung zu spüren, aber es gibt nichts, was sie selbst noch machen könnten, um ihre Lage innerhalb des Systems zu verbessern. Ohne Geld ist man im Kapitalismus nun einmal handlungsunfähig - Griechenland kann sich nicht mehr frei manövrieren, nur noch freibrechen (aber in welche Richtung?) oder zermalmt werden.
Deswegen wird das ganze ja so spannend: De facto geht es nicht um den Eurorettungsschirm. Es geht darum, ob in Griechenland Griechen oder europäische Banken und Spekulanten regieren. Und Griechenland kann in dem Fall durchaus repräsentativ für eine ganze Reihe von Staaten genommen werden.



> Es gibt dafür keine gesetzliche Grundlage, nur ein Land selbst kann entscheiden ob es die Euro Zone verlassen will oder nicht und Griechenland hat das nicht vor.



Nicht einmal für einen freiwilligen Austritt gibt es eine rechtliche Grundlage. Muss alles erst geschaffen werden.



> Würde man es erzwingen, dass Griechenland die Euro Zone verlässt, könnte man das als Scheitern des Euros ansehen, denn wenn schon so ein kleines Land wie Griechenland, das gerade mal 3% des Bruttoinlandsproduktes der EU Zone ausmacht, den Euro so nach unten zieht, wie sieht es denn erst aus, wenn Italien ins Wanken gerät?


 
Wird man kurze Zeit später herausfinden. Denn wenn ein Land wie Griechenland mal eben aus dem Euro fliegen kann, dann kann das einem Land wie Portugal auch passieren. Oder Irland, das in der sich von Frankreich ausbreitenden zweiten Runde der Bankenkrise auch nicht lange durchhalten wird. Wenn die alle verzichtbar sind - wer rettet dann Spanien mit zwischenzeitlich vermutlich >25% Arbeitslosigkeit? Niemand. Und dann ist auch Italien keine große Steigerung mehr...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Politik ist in Griechenland noch etwas mehr eine Frage von Idealen und nicht ganz so sehr von Idealismus, wie in Deutschland. Die EU-Politik, die Papandreou seit Monaten nach untern durchreicht, schmeckt kaum jemanden, die Opposition steht mit auf der Straße und die Angehörigen der Regierungskoalition können auch langsam nicht mehr so tun, als würden sie nicht merken, was abläuft. Griechenland steckt in einer quasi ausweglosen Lage und ohne ein realistisches Ziel vor Augen können nicht alle in eine Richtung ziehen.
> -> Imho hat Papandreou null Chance auf eine Mehrheit und wird das auch wissen. Ich würde aber mal erwarten, dass trotzdem niemand, der auch nur halbwegs die Wahrheit sagt (und das blaue vom Himmel runterlügen geht in der jetztigen Situation nur eine Woche lang), mehr Stimmen auf sich vereinigen könnte.



Ich kenne mich mit der Innenpolitik in Griechenland nicht aus, aber die Frage ist ja immer, was will er erreichen?
Selbst wenn er scheitert und es Neuwahlen gibt, dann ist er halt weg (nochmal wird er sicher nicht gewählt), aber vielleicht ist es genau das, was er will, einfach den "einfachsten" Abgang haben, damit sich die Opposition damit rumschlagen muss, sofern die dann die Regierungsverantwortung erlangt.

Trotzdem ist es sinnlos, jetzt 50% der Schulden zu streichen, sind immer noch 50% zu viel und die Banken lachen sind einen, denn die Papiere sind real gerade mal noch 30% wert, sie bekommen also 20% geschenkt, wenn sie zustimmen. Klar, dass die deutschen Banken da nichts gegen haben, klar auch, dass die französischen Banken das anderes sehen, denn die haben ihre Schrottpapiere noch nicht auf den Staat übertragen können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "ausliefern"? Jeder kapitalistische Staat, der mehr Schulden hat, als in absehbarer Zeit (sagen wir: 5-10 Jahre, je nach vereinbarten Laufzeiten) zurückzahlen könnte -d.h.: JEDER Staat- hat sich ausgeliefert. Und zwar den potentiellen Kreditgebern, von denen er morgen Geld bekommen muss, damit das herrschende System noch ein Stück länger existieren kann. Griechenland bekommt gerade als einer der ersten knallhart die Kehrseite dieser Auslieferung zu spüren, aber es gibt nichts, was sie selbst noch machen könnten, um ihre Lage innerhalb des Systems zu verbessern. Ohne Geld ist man im Kapitalismus nun einmal handlungsunfähig - Griechenland kann sich nicht mehr frei manövrieren, nur noch freibrechen (aber in welche Richtung?) oder zermalmt werden.
> Deswegen wird das ganze ja so spannend: De facto geht es nicht um den Eurorettungsschirm. Es geht darum, ob in Griechenland Griechen oder europäische Banken und Spekulanten regieren. Und Griechenland kann in dem Fall durchaus repräsentativ für eine ganze Reihe von Staaten genommen werden.



Ausgeliefert sind sie so gesehen alle, ich meine aber die politische Auslieferung. Er muss sich jetzt von Merkel und Co. sagen lassen, wie er sein Land regieren soll.
Man stelle sich mal vor, jemand würde Berlusconi derartige Vorschriften machen. 

Die Märkte haben doch schon reagiert, sie sind geschockt.
Die Franzosen machen sich große Sorgen, geht das den Bach runter, sind die französischen Banken praktisch ruiniert, der Staat müsste dann einspringen.
Und *dann *wird es erst lustig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht einmal für einen freiwilligen Austritt gibt es eine rechtliche Grundlage. Muss alles erst geschaffen werden.



Nö, der Lissabon Vertrag sagt genau, wann ein Land wie aus der Euro Zone wieder aussteigen kann, aber das muss das Land selbst entscheiden, das kann man nicht erzwingen und natürlich geht das auch nicht von heute auf morgen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wird man kurze Zeit später herausfinden. Denn wenn ein Land wie Griechenland mal eben aus dem Euro fliegen kann, dann kann das einem Land wie Portugal auch passieren. Oder Irland, das in der sich von Frankreich ausbreitenden zweiten Runde der Bankenkrise auch nicht lange durchhalten wird. Wenn die alle verzichtbar sind - wer rettet dann Spanien mit zwischenzeitlich vermutlich >25% Arbeitslosigkeit? Niemand. Und dann ist auch Italien keine große Steigerung mehr...


 
Griechenland fliegt nicht aus dem Euro.
Fliegt ein Land wieder raus, ist der Euro gescheitert, das werden Merkel und Co. nicht zulassen, dann wird eben noch mehr gezahlt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Leider haben wir den Euro.^^
Der viel zu überhastet und unüberlegt eingeführt wurde.
Wie schwierig war es bisher die D-Mark stabiel zu halten??
Und wir sind nur "ein" Land mit recht guter Wirtschaft.
Wenn man das ganze Armenhaus der EU mit in`s Boot nimmt,muss man sich nicht wundern wenn`s irgentwann sinkt.
Positives hat uns die EU und der Euro nicht gebracht.
Wir sind die blöden Deutschen die Zahlen^^.
 "Wir" sollten aus dem Euro gehen.
Bei solchen entscheidungen wird das Volk nicht gefragt.
Als erstes wurden die Löhne halbiert,die Preise verdoppelt.
Hatten die Damen und Herren vergessen eine Gesetzliche Regelung zu schaffen, wie in Holland.
Und wir leiden immer noch darunter.
Der Euro muste kommen koste es was es wolle.

Ausserdem gab es in der Geschichte ca. alle 50 Jahre Krieg,aus Wirtschaftlichen gründen.
Der ist längst überfällig.
(Bin Pazifist)


MFG


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Leider haben wir den Euro.^^
> Der viel zu überhastet und unüberlegt eingeführt wurde.
> Wie schwierig war es bisher die D-Mark stabiel zu halten??
> Und wir sind nur "ein" Land mit recht guter Wirtschaft.
> ...



Tja. Ist eben schwer, wenn man dann erstmal, der Fairness halber, jedem 2. Land in der EU die Schulden erlassen muss, damit die sich überhaupt die nötige Ausrüstung zur Verteidigung besorgen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit der Innenpolitik in Griechenland nicht aus, aber die Frage ist ja immer, was will er erreichen?
> Selbst wenn er scheitert und es Neuwahlen gibt, dann ist er halt weg (nochmal wird er sicher nicht gewählt), aber vielleicht ist es genau das, was er will, einfach den "einfachsten" Abgang haben, damit sich die Opposition damit rumschlagen muss, sofern die dann die Regierungsverantwortung erlangt.



In Anbetracht seiner bisherigen Bemühungen würde ich sagen:
Er stellt ein Ultimatum. Er versucht jetzt bald ein Jahr zwischen Betonköpfen und Unmöglichkeiten einen gangbaren Weg zu finden und wird von so ziemlich jedem fertig gemacht. Also stellt er sich jetzt hin und sagt klipp und klar: "Ich bin (Volks)Vertreter und entweder ihr stimmt dem zu, was ich noch vertreten kann, oder ihr müsst euch einen anderen zu suchen." (wobei es eben entweder die Griechen sein müssten, die den EU-Rahmen akzeptieren, oder die EU-Staaten&Banken, die die Bedürfnisse der Griechen akzeptieren)
Der einfachste Weg ist das nicht unbedingt - das wäre ein einfacher Rücktritt. Aber es ist der fairere Weg, denn in der derzeitigen Situation kann ein verantwortungsbewusster Politiker imho nicht zurückttreten, wenn er keinen besseren Nachfolger hat (hat er nicht). Das wäre einfach eine Flucht vor dem Job, den man geschworen hat, zu machen. Aber er kann öffentlich klarstellen, dass die Erfüllung von unmöglichem gar nicht zum Job gehört und dass man entweder die Forderung danach oder ihn lassen muss.



> Ausgeliefert sind sie so gesehen alle, ich meine aber die politische Auslieferung. Er muss sich jetzt von Merkel und Co. sagen lassen, wie er sein Land regieren soll.
> Man stelle sich mal vor, jemand würde Berlusconi derartige Vorschriften machen.



Er muss sich seit Monaten von Merkel und Sarkozy sagen lassen, was er tun und lassen soll. Das Referendum ist das erste Mal, dass er sich dagegen auflehnt und stattdessen von denen eine Ansage verlangt, die eigentlich bei ihm das Sagen haben sollten.



> Die Märkte haben doch schon reagiert, sie sind geschockt.



Das ist keine Reaktion und es war bislang auch nur eine Ankündigung und es sind nur die Märkte. Mir geht es um die Reaktion sämtlicher Teile der Gesellschaft, wenn die Griechen sagen sollten, dass sie sich nicht mehr nach dem Willen der Banken richten.



> Griechenland fliegt nicht aus dem Euro.
> Fliegt ein Land wieder raus, ist der Euro gescheitert, das werden Merkel und Co. nicht zulassen, dann wird eben noch mehr gezahlt.



Sowohl Merkel als auch Sarkozy traue ich eher zu, dass sie den Euro aufgeben, als ihre eigene Karriere. Und eins ist klar: Wenn sie bei einem Ultimatum aus Griechenland einknicken, können sie auch ebensogut direkt zurücktreten.

Deswegen bin ich ja auf Reaktionen gespannt. Bislang stand nur Papandreou selbst vor der Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Jetzt hat er sie abgeschoben und am Ende könnte ganz Europa (und genaugenommen die gesamte globalisierte Wirtschaft - denn die kann sich einen Ausfall Europas nicht leisten) vor einer Entscheidung stehen, bei der es keine "gute" Antwort gibt. Was werden sie also machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Anbetracht seiner bisherigen Bemühungen würde ich sagen:
> Er stellt ein Ultimatum.



Was sich schon wieder erledigt hat. Papandreou hat das Referendum wieder zurück gezogen.
Krise in Athen: Papandreou sagt griechisches Referendum ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Ob es sich jetzt damit beliebt macht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Auf einem noch ganz anderen steht, warum Papandreou die Kehrtwende gemacht hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sowohl Merkel als auch Sarkozy traue ich eher zu, dass sie den Euro aufgeben, als ihre eigene Karriere. Und eins ist klar: Wenn sie bei einem Ultimatum aus Griechenland einknicken, können sie auch ebensogut direkt zurücktreten.



Geben sie den Euro auf, ist ihre Karriere aber zu Ende.


----------



## poiu (3. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Leben wir jetzt eigentlich schon Offiziell in einer Plutokratie?




> Was sich schon wieder erledigt hat. Papandreou hat das Referendum wieder zurück gezogen.



war von vornherein klar, ich hab mich schon sowieso gewundert seit wann man denn zu irgendwas die Bevölkerung befragt


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was sich schon wieder erledigt hat. Papandreou hat das Referendum wieder zurück gezogen.
> Krise in Athen: Papandreou sagt griechisches Referendum ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
> 
> Ob es sich jetzt damit beliebt macht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Auf einem noch ganz anderen steht, warum Papandreou die Kehrtwende gemacht hat.



Ich hatte das so verstanden, daß seine Partei da nicht mitmacht. Aber eigentlich spielt es keine Rolle. Sie haben mal schön die Aktienmärkte durchgepustet. Danke. Für nix.  Blöde Griechen...



> Geben sie den Euro auf, ist ihre Karriere aber zu Ende.


 
Mittlerweile glaube ich, daß das ihre Beliebtheit eher auf ein neues Allzeithoch pushen könnte. Lieber Ende mit Schrecken als Schrecken ohne Ende. So denken doch viele im Moment, was man ihnen meiner Meinung momentan auch kaum verdenken kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

@quanti:
Aus seiner misslichen Lage hat er sich trotzdem manövriert. Dass er die Verantwortung nicht im Rahmen eines Referendums ans Volk, sondern im Rahmen parlamentarischer Prozesse an eine neue Regierung abtritt, kommt für ihn aufs gleiche raus: Er muss nicht mehr als Diktator im Namen der EU handeln.


Bezüglich Karriere: Mit anti-europäischer Polemik lässt sich in Deutschland weiterhin sehr gut Wahlkampf machen und mit fortschreitender Krise erst Recht, wie ich die französische Mentalität so kenne, sieht es da nicht anders aus. Geschenke für Griechenland dagegen kommen bei sehr viel mehr Wählern schlecht an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich hatte das so verstanden, daß seine Partei da nicht mitmacht. Aber eigentlich spielt es keine Rolle. Sie haben mal schön die Aktienmärkte durchgepustet. Danke. Für nix.  Blöde Griechen...



Keine Ahnung, was da genau abgelaufen ist, wieso er das machen wollte, wieso jetzt nicht und überhaupt... 



Icejester schrieb:


> Mittlerweile glaube ich, daß das ihre Beliebtheit eher auf ein neues Allzeithoch pushen könnte. Lieber Ende mit Schrecken als Schrecken ohne Ende. So denken doch viele im Moment, was man ihnen meiner Meinung momentan auch kaum verdenken kann.



Ich hab keine Ahnung, was jetzt in Cannes läuft, ob der politische Druck auf Papantreou so groß ist, dass die Griechen tatsächlich einen Austritt in Erwägung ziehen oder nicht. 
Ich glaube aber nicht daran, sowohl Merkel als auch Sarkozy sind daran interessiert, dass es mit Griechenland klappt, denn eine umkontrolliere Insolvenz würde die Französischen Banken schwer ins Wanken bringen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @quanti:
> Aus seiner misslichen Lage hat er sich trotzdem manövriert. Dass er die Verantwortung nicht im Rahmen eines Referendums ans Volk, sondern im Rahmen parlamentarischer Prozesse an eine neue Regierung abtritt, kommt für ihn aufs gleiche raus: Er muss nicht mehr als Diktator im Namen der EU handeln.



Natürlich hat er das, seine Karriere ist beendet, so oder so, seine Chancen auf eine Wiederwahl sind praktisch weniger als Null.
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, zanken sich Regierung und Opposition in Griechenland eh wie die Kesselflicker. Ich frage mich auch, was die Opposition damit erreichen will. Selbst wenn jetzt Neuwahlen sind, ändert sich nichts an der Problematik.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Karriere: Mit anti-europäischer Polemik lässt sich in Deutschland weiterhin sehr gut Wahlkampf machen und mit fortschreitender Krise erst Recht, wie ich die französische Mentalität so kenne, sieht es da nicht anders aus. Geschenke für Griechenland dagegen kommen bei sehr viel mehr Wählern schlecht an.


 
Ich fand es sehr hart, dass Merkel in Griechischen Zeitungen in einer Nazi Uniform gezeigt wurde. 
(ich verkneife mir hier mal einen Link)
Da kannst du noch so gegen Merkel/Sarkozy oder sonst wen sein, das ist unterste Schublade.

Ob und wie in Deutschland Wahlkampf gemacht wird, werden wir 2013 sehen.


----------



## poiu (3. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

@ruyven_macaran ungelegen würde das Referendum der aktuellen EU/ Euro Kriese auch nicht kommen, dann könnte man schön die schuld denn Griechen in die Schuhe schieben  



> Mit anti-europäischer Polemik



da gab es irgendwo letztens einen Artikel zu und zwar das die EU zwar von Europa befürworten eingeleitet wurde, aber aktuell viele Politiker auf der Nationalen schiene fahren. 

ich suche mal, vielleicht hab ich ihn in der link liste drin

Edit finde ich nicht kann sein das ich das auch im SPiegel gelesne haben, aber irgendwie kann ich nicht ran glauben XD das es der SPiegel war *grübel*


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich fand es sehr hart, dass Merkel in Griechischen Zeitungen in einer Nazi Uniform gezeigt wurde.
> (ich verkneife mir hier mal einen Link)
> Da kannst du noch so gegen Merkel/Sarkozy oder sonst wen sein, das ist unterste Schublade.



Ja. Das ist die gröbste Form des Undanks, die man hier wohl je erleben durfte. Ich kenne niemanden, der darüber nicht wahnsinnig sauer ist.



> Ob und wie in Deutschland Wahlkampf gemacht wird, werden wir 2013 sehen.


Gewinnen wird, wer jetzt möglichst früh "nein" sagt und dem schlechten Geld kein gutes hinterherzuwerfen bereit ist. Sofern es denn jemanden gibt, der sich traut, das auch bald mal zu sagen. Die Menschen haben die Nase von Europa im Moment so dermaßen gestrichen voll, die glauben auch nicht mehr, daß ein Aufgeben des Euro teurer werden könnte als das, was wir jetzt tun oder tun sollen bzw. in der Zukunft tun müssen.

Mit dem ersten Ansatz zur Rettung haben wir gegen die No-Bail-Out-Klausel verstoßen und uns erpreßbar gemacht. Das kann man an den Anleihemärkten jetzt schon sehen.

Das ist übrigens das schönste Beispiel dafür, daß der Markt immer über die Politik siegt, wenn sich die Politik an ihre eigenen Regeln nicht hält.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was jetzt in Cannes läuft, ob der politische Druck auf Papantreou so groß ist, dass die Griechen tatsächlich einen Austritt in Erwägung ziehen oder nicht.



Mit Druck wird man sie, denke ich, nicht zum Austritt bringen. Druck haben sie durch ihre Wirtschaftslage soviel, dagegen ist das bißchen Politik einfach lächerlich. Wenn sie von sich aus aussteigen, dann weil es ihnen mehr bringt - sprich: Wenn sie dafür belohnt werden. Denn in der derzeitigen wirtschaftlichen Situation wäre allein die Abwertungsmöglichkeit vermutlich auch nichts wert (zumal zu bezweifeln ist, dass sie ihre in Euro aufgenommen Schulden in Drachmen abwerten könnten)



> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, zanken sich Regierung und Opposition in Griechenland eh wie die Kesselflicker. Ich frage mich auch, was die Opposition damit erreichen will. Selbst wenn jetzt Neuwahlen sind, ändert sich nichts an der Problematik.



Die Opposition will keine Neuwahlen, sondern eine gemeinsame Regierung, in der alle Teile des Parlamentes vertreten sind. Vermutung: Mitbestimmen, aber die Schuld an Fehlern immer noch auf andere schieben können.



> Ich fand es sehr hart, dass Merkel in Griechischen Zeitungen in einer Nazi Uniform gezeigt wurde.
> (ich verkneife mir hier mal einen Link)
> Da kannst du noch so gegen Merkel/Sarkozy oder sonst wen sein, das ist unterste Schublade.



Auch Griechenland wird sowas wie eine BILD haben - und es ist auch nicht das erste mal, dass die Medien dort etwas prägnanter werden. Die Assoziation ist jedenfalls nicht weit hergeholt. Als Grieche wird man "Nazi" vermutlich nicht primär mit "Von einem Österreicher motivierter Völkermörder" verknüpfen, sondern mit "Deutscher, der den Griechen vorschreibt, was sie zu tun haben". -> 1+1=2




Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens das schönste Beispiel dafür, daß der Markt immer über die Politik siegt, wenn sich die Politik an ihre eigenen Regeln nicht hält.


 
Über Politik zu triumphieren, die es zu ihrer höchsten Aufgabe macht, alles, einfach alles für einen zu tun, ist nicht wirklich ein Kunststück.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Druck wird man sie, denke ich, nicht zum Austritt bringen. Druck haben sie durch ihre Wirtschaftslage soviel, dagegen ist das bißchen Politik einfach lächerlich. Wenn sie von sich aus aussteigen, dann weil es ihnen mehr bringt - sprich: Wenn sie dafür belohnt werden. Denn in der derzeitigen wirtschaftlichen Situation wäre allein die Abwertungsmöglichkeit vermutlich auch nichts wert (zumal zu bezweifeln ist, dass sie ihre in Euro aufgenommen Schulden in Drachmen abwerten könnten)



Die Drache wird aber so weit abgewertet, dass die Griechen noch nicht mal einen Cent von den Banken bekommen und wenn sie nicht mehr in der EU Währungseinheit sind, können sie auch nicht mehr auf den Busch klopfen und um Hilfe bitten.
Für die Griechen hat es meiner Meinung nach mehr Nachteile als Vorteile, wenn sie die Drache wieder einführen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Opposition will keine Neuwahlen, sondern eine gemeinsame Regierung, in der alle Teile des Parlamentes vertreten sind. Vermutung: Mitbestimmen, aber die Schuld an Fehlern immer noch auf andere schieben können.



Wenn Papandreou zurück tritt, wird es erst mal eine Übergangsregierung geben.
Griechenlandkrise: Papandreou und seine Gegner schachern um die Notregierung | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Icejester (4. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch Griechenland wird sowas wie eine BILD haben - und es ist auch nicht das erste mal, dass die Medien dort etwas prägnanter werden. Die Assoziation ist jedenfalls nicht weit hergeholt. Als Grieche wird man "Nazi" vermutlich nicht primär mit "Von einem Österreicher motivierter Völkermörder" verknüpfen, sondern mit "Deutscher, der den Griechen vorschreibt, was sie zu tun haben". -> 1+1=2



Die Deutungshoheit darüber, was nun "Nazi" ist und was nicht, haben wir. Wer es nicht besser weiß, soll halt nicht die Nazikeule schwingen, sondern von mir aus irgendeinen Bösewicht aus griechischen Heldensagen zur Verunglimpfung von Regierungsmitgliedern anderer Staaten nehmen. Oder irgendwas anderes, womit man sich auskennt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über Politik zu triumphieren, die es zu  ihrer höchsten Aufgabe macht, alles, einfach alles für einen zu tun, ist  nicht wirklich ein Kunststück.


 
Das war ja so nicht gedacht. Nur wurde eben darauf gewettet, daß die  Eurozone nicht das Rückgrat hat, einen einzelnen Partner wirklich ins  Elend rutschen zu lassen. Und siehe da: Es stimmte.

Es ist wirklich erschreckend, wenn man sich mal überlegt, wieviele  Designfehler in den europäischen Verträgen schon zutage getreten sind.  Und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach werden noch einige weitere im Laufe  der Jahre aufgedeckt werden. Nur ahnden läßt sich das  nicht! Es ist wirklich ein Elend.


----------



## poiu (4. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

hier ein interessanter Artikel :

Denk ich an Europa in der Nacht…*|*NachDenkSeiten – Die kritische Website

bei der FAZ gibt es auch was lesenswertes

Der griechische Weg: Demokratie ist Ramsch - Feuilleton - FAZ


----------



## PC GAMER (5. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich habe vorkurzem gelesen das RWE und EON den Strom billig ans ausland verkauft und kauft es später sehr teuer wieder an. Deswegen steigen die Strompreise.


----------



## Icejester (6. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Eigentlich wird Strom an der Börse gehandelt. Da sind Manipulationen natürlich möglich, aber ich weiß nicht so recht, ob es sinnvoll ist, Strom billig zu verkaufen, um ihn dann teuer wieder einzukaufen. Der Basis- oder Erzeugungspreis ist ja auch eigentlich gleich geblieben. Lediglich die EEG-Umlage steigt stark an. Aber die hat mit dem Grundpreis der Erzeuger nichts zu tun. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob an den Vorwürfen, von denen Du gelesen hast, bei genauer Betrachtung viel bleibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Eon und Co. verkaufen ihren Strom dahin, wo er gerade gebraucht wird, bzw. wer ihn haben will.
An einem Tag sind es eben die Franzosen oder Tschechen, die kaufen, und an anderen Tage müssen Eon und Co. eben Strom von außerhalb dazu kaufen um den Bedarf in Deutschland zu decken.
Das ist normale Marktwirtschaft, da ist nichts Verwerfliches dahinter, so läuft das eben in Europa.
Das ist ja auch der Vorteil, dass wir ein sehr dichtes, miteinander übergreifendes Stromnetz in Europa haben, da sind Ausfälle selten, wenns zu Engpässen kommt, wird eben umverteilt.
Das nordamerikanische Stromnetz ist da deutlich anfälliger.


----------



## Icejester (6. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Dazu kommt noch, daß man Strom nicht lagern kann. Der muß halt schnell weg oder eben her, je nachdem, wo es gerade einen Überschuß oder Mangel gibt. Schon deshalb kann man den Preis kaum richtig planen.


----------



## plaGGy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Was btw die Sache mit dem regenativen Strom deutlich schwerer macht. Der kann eben nicht immer nach Bedarf produziert werden.
Wenn ich rechne wie oft bei uns die Windräder auch mal komplett stillstehen!
Und da kommt dann wieder der Bürger ins Spiel, wenn es dann heißt bauen wir eben Speicherseen, die wir mit der überschüssigen vollpumpen und bei Bedarf leeren, heißt es: "Wie könnt ihr unserer Umwelt das antun!!!! Böse regenerative Energie!!"

Ein tolles Beispiel für die Doppelmoral der Menschheit 

So wird die Sache eben deutlich teurer. 
Ich hoffe ja weiterhin das die Wüstensolarfeld-Projekte mal in Gang kommen, das wäre gute einnahmequellen für diese Länder und eine gute Investition in die Zukunft 

Aber mit dem billig verkaufen und teuer einkaufen, ist es eben so. Zumal das eien Geschöft ist das momentan sowieso ziemlich auf 0 rauskommen wird.  Solch ein beispiel für die "Bösen Konzerne" zu nehmen, ist halt schon am Rande von BILD.
Skandal-Schlagzeile ohne Hintergrundbetrachtung


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Was btw die Sache mit dem regenativen Strom deutlich schwerer macht. Der kann eben nicht immer nach Bedarf produziert werden.
> Wenn ich rechne wie oft bei uns die Windräder auch mal komplett stillstehen!
> Und da kommt dann wieder der Bürger ins Spiel, wenn es dann heißt bauen wir eben Speicherseen, die wir mit der überschüssigen vollpumpen und bei Bedarf leeren, heißt es: "Wie könnt ihr unserer Umwelt das antun!!!! Böse regenerative Energie!!"


 
Vor kurzem ist in Deutschland das erste Hybridkraftwerk ans Netz gegangen. Darin wird überschüssiger Strom aus Windkraft zur Wasserstoffproduktion genutzt, welcher an windstillen Tagen wiederum zur Stromerzeugung genutzt wird.


----------



## plaGGy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Muss auch gebaut werden, ergo --> Böse regenerative Energie 

Die Frage is halt, wie Leistungsstark ist so ein Kraftwerk, und vor allem, wie hoch ist die Ausbeute an Wasserstoff. Macht das ganze natürlich nicht billiger


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich bitte darum, zur Wirtschaftskrise zurückzukehren und Themen anderer Threads in eben diesen zu besprechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Update:*

Berlusconi unter Druck
Italiens Ministerpräsident Silvio Berlusconi musste eine Schlappe hinnehmen.
Zwar konnte er Abstimmung im Parlament gewinnen, aber nur deswegen, weil es eine große Anzahl an Abgeordneten sich weigerten, an der Abstimmung teilzunehmen (die gesamte Opposition).
Seine Regierungskoalition erreichte aber nicht mehr die absolute Mehrheit, da unter den Verweigern auch Mitglieder seiner eigenen Koalition waren.
Jetzt steht Berlusconi mit dem Rücken zu Wand. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er nun die Vertrauensfrage stellen wird ist groß (das hat er seit seinem Wahlsieg 2008 schon häufig, gemacht, über 50 Mal).
Doch ebenso groß ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er sie dieses Mal nicht gewinnen wird (was ihm zuvor immer gelang).

Es kann also sein, dass in Kürze die Regierung Berlusconi zurück treten wird und es zu Neuwahlen kommt.
Nach Verlust von Parlamentsmehrheit: Berlusconi weiter unter Druck - Weitere Meldungen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## SL55 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Holla, na jetzt gehts auch in Italien mal ans eingemachte.

Berlusconi wird alles daran setzen, nicht aus der Politik zu fliegen. Sobald er nicht mehr Imun gegenüber der Justiz ist, landet er bald im Gefängnis, da bin ich mir sehr sicher.

Im gehts jetzt wohl an den Kragen...

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Update:*

Italien muss seit der Herabstufung mehr Zinsen für geliehendes Geld bezahlen, was dem sowieso stark gebeutelten Haushalt weiter belastet.
Der Zins stieg von 5,86 auf 6,06%, was bei einer Summer von aktuell 1,7 Billionen Euro sehr viel Geld ist. 
Euro-Krise: Italien muss Rekordzinsen für neue Schulden bezahlen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft


----------



## plaGGy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Mr. Bunga Bunga tritt zurück, ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd 

Das ich das noch erleben darf... ich nehme Wetten an, aber wann er dann wieder Regierungschef wird! 

Was soll man davon halten?
Gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?
ich tendiere eher hin zum guten Zeichen, das eine der skandalösesten Gestalten der europäischen Politik endlich mal den Hut nimmt.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Mr. Bunga Bunga tritt zurück, ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd
> 
> Das ich das noch erleben darf... ich nehme Wetten an, aber wann er dann wieder Regierungschef wird!
> 
> ...



Mr.Bunga Bunga???  wo hast den das her?

Ich hoffe auch das der nie wieder an die MAcht kommt


----------



## SL55 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Oha, na ich glaub er hat mein Kommentar gelesen und daraufhin beschlossen zurück zutreten. 

Hätt nicht geglaubt dass das heute noch kommt.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Mr. Bunga Bunga tritt zurück, ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd


 
Noch nicht, er bleibt standhaft, aber sein eigener Koalitionspartner will jetzt seinen Rücktritt.
Lange kann er sich eigentlich nicht mehr halten.
Chaos: Koalitionspartner will Berlusconis Rücktritt - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE


----------



## SL55 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Noch nicht, er bleibt standhaft, aber sein eigener Koalitionspartner will jetzt seinen Rücktritt.
> Lange kann er sich eigentlich nicht mehr halten.
> Chaos: Koalitionspartner will Berlusconis Rücktritt - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE



Eigentlich ist es schon so ziemlich fix...

Arrivederci, Cavaliere!: Berlusconi gibt auf - n-tv.de

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ja, das habe ich gelesen, aber solange er nicht wirklich zurück getreten ist, ist er eben nicht zurück getreten, was er sagt, spielt keine Rolle.
Denk an Papandreou, der hat auch viel gesagt und was anderes gemacht. 

Warten wir mal den kommenden Tag ab, dann wissen wir es genau.
Aber halten kann er sich meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr, wenn schon der Koalitionspartner ihn nicht mehr haben will.


----------



## plaGGy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Naja, aber ein Rücktritt, ist was anderes wie ein angekündigtes Votum des Volkes bei einem Thema, bei dem nach der griechischen Verfassung das Volk nicht votieren darf


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wer weiß, was Berlusconi noch durchdrücken will, vielleicht, dass man ihn nicht nach seiner Amtszeit vor Gericht stellen kann, weil er mal wieder beschissen hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was Berlusconi noch durchdrücken will, vielleicht, dass man ihn nicht nach seiner Amtszeit vor Gericht stellen kann, weil er mal wieder beschissen hat.



Der hat doch schon eine Menge an Gesetzen geändert der macht doch was der will nicht was das Volk will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Aber trotzdem wird er ständig wieder gewählt. Immerhin ist es seine vierte Amtszeit und nicht alle hintereinander.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem wird er ständig wieder gewählt. Immerhin ist es seine vierte Amtszeit und nicht alle hintereinander.



Etwas wunder mich aber, wenn das Volk ihn nicht will warum wird er immer so oft gewählt?

Wenn er seinem Land nicht aus der Finanzkrise hilft warum sollte das Volk ihn wählen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Etwas wunder mich aber, wenn das Volk ihn nicht will warum wird er immer so oft gewählt?


 
Kann ich dir nicht beantworten, aber genauso kannst du fragen, wieso George Bush wieder gewählt wurde, auch völlig unverständlich.
Wenn man gehässig ist, könnte man sagen.. "die Italiener haben einen an der  und sind " aber das ist dann doch eher was für einen anderen Thread.


----------



## Icejester (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Etwas wunder mich aber, wenn das Volk ihn nicht will warum wird er immer so oft gewählt?



Richtig erkannt! Das läßt nur einen Schluß zu: Die Italiener woll(t)en ihn.



> Wenn er seinem Land nicht aus der Finanzkrise hilft warum sollte das Volk ihn wählen?



Als er zum letzten Mal gewählt wurde, war von einer Finanzkrise noch überhaupt keine Rede. Und jetzt tritt er zurück. Ob er sich überhaupt noch einmal zur Wahl stellt, ist wohl höchst fraglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Tja, offensichtlich gibts keinen Politiker in Italien, dem man mehr zutraut, daher wird Berlusconi immer wieder gewählt.
So gehen können wir uns fast glücklich schätzen, dass wir Merkel, Westerwelle, Rösler und Schäuble haben.


----------



## SL55 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem wird er ständig wieder gewählt. Immerhin ist es seine vierte Amtszeit und nicht alle hintereinander.



Speziell das find ich witzig, aber gut ich vermag jetzt nicht zu sagen ob die Italiener ihn X mal wiedergewählt haben, nur weil es keine sinnvollen alternativen gab, oder weil sie ihn einfach so toll finden.

Ganz hohl in der Birne kann er ja nicht sein, umsonst wird man nicht Milliardär, er wird sicher seine guten Seiten haben (abseits von seiner Anziehungskraft für junge Frauen  ), nur hat er die immer mehr versteckt in letzter Zeit. 

So oder so, ich bin happy wenn er bald geht, schlimmer kanns ja kaum noch werden...

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Er hinterlässt aber einen Scherbenhaufen.
Italien ist extrem hoch verschuldet. Sie werden ohne Hilfe kaum in der Lage sein, die Sache zu meistern, vor allem nicht, wenn der Streit innerhalb der Parteien losgeht, wie man die Krise bewältigen will.
Ich sehe Italien noch lange nicht auf einen Berg zufahren, ehe ist Berlusconi aus dem Zug gesprungen, der direkt auf einen Abgrund fährt.
Doch wer traut sich jetzt ans Steuer?


----------



## Icejester (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Luca di Montezemolo.

Oder zumindest würden die Italiener ihn sich wohl in großer Mehrheit wünschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Speziell das find ich witzig, aber gut ich vermag jetzt nicht zu sagen ob die Italiener ihn X mal wiedergewählt haben, nur weil es keine sinnvollen alternativen gab, oder weil sie ihn einfach so toll finden.



Sagen wir: Die haben auch kein bessere Gedächtniss, als die deutschen Wähler und Berlusconi hat die örtlichen Gegenstücke von RTL und BILD nicht nur auf seiner Seite gehabt, sondern er hat sie in seinem Besitz...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... und Berlusconi hat die örtlichen Gegenstücke von RTL und BILD nicht nur auf seiner Seite gehabt, sondern er hat sie in seinem Besitz...


 
Und das macht eben eine Menge aus, da kannst du die Fakten so hinbiegen, dass sie bestens zu dem passen, was du eigentlich aussagen willst, auch wenns nicht stimmt.
Der US Sender FOX gehört auch zu so einem Verein, der gerne mal das so sendet, damit der Konkurrent richtig blöd da steht, obwohls eigentlich Banane war.


----------



## snej0478 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das macht eben eine Menge aus, da kannst du die Fakten so hinbiegen, dass sie bestens zu dem passen, was du eigentlich aussagen willst, auch wenns nicht stimmt.
> Der US Sender FOX gehört auch zu so einem Verein, der gerne mal das so sendet, damit der Konkurrent richtig blöd da steht, obwohls eigentlich Banane war.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Es wird halt so gedreht das am Ende das Volk das hört was es soll und dies entspricht halt (leider) immer "GANZ" der Wahrheit.
Lieber die Dinge So drehen wie mann es gerade bracht als das Gesicht zu verlieren.

Trotzdem ist es an der Zeit das Italien aufwacht.
Mir stellt sich nur die Frage wer hat dort dem Mumm die notwendigen Reformen durch zuziehen?????????????
Mir fällt keiner ein.

Hoffe nur das wir nicht noch mehr Staaten retten müssen. Bleibt nur abwarten


Tante Edith sagt: Unser Haushalt muss auch saniert werden, denn ein Leben auf Pump kann auf Dauer nicht gut gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Update*

Nach dem Rücktritt von Papandreou steht nun die neue Regierung in Griechenland.
Zum ersten Mal seit dem Ende der Militärdiktatur in den 70ern gibt es nun eine Kolatition unter der Führung von Lucas Papademos (Parteilos).
Sie besteht aus der sozialistischen Partei "Pasok" des Ex-Ministerpräsidenten Papandreou, den Konservatgiven der "Neo Dimokratia" und den Rechtsnationalisten von "Laos".
Dass ausgerechnet Rechtsnationalisten in der neuen Koalition beteiligt sind, ist wohl ein Zugeständnis daran, dass Papademos alle Parteien an den Reformen beteiligen will.
Das neue griechische Kabinett


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich freue mich ehrlich für Italien das Berlusconi bald weg ist !
Der war ja ein Witz auf ganzer Linie, und nicht gerade hilfreich vertrauen dem eigene Volk zu geben.
So einen wie er sieht man eigentlich nur bei den Diktatoren.
Italien brauch jetzt jemanden der nicht durch Skandale sondern durch Fachkompetenz glänzt das Italien nicht ein zweites Griechenland wird.
Ja sicher das ganze ist ob man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht aber dennoch kann Italien noch weiter an Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren.
Humoristisch ist es fast schon schade den die Politische Garde ist bald eine Lachnummer ärmer 

Das in Griechenland hätte ich nicht gedacht das es so schnelle geht, vielleicht ist die Not zu groß das man lange zaudert.
Glaubt ihr das es bei Griechenland jetzt spürbar bergauf geht, oder wird es so weitergehen wie schon unter Papandreou?
Ich glaube es wird genau so weitergehen, ändern wird sich höchstens Oberflächlich was.


----------



## SL55 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Das in Griechenland hätte ich nicht gedacht das es so schnelle geht, vielleicht ist die Not zu groß das man lange zaudert.
> Glaubt ihr das es bei Griechenland jetzt spürbar bergauf geht, oder wird es so weitergehen wie schon unter Papandreou?
> Ich glaube es wird genau so weitergehen, ändern wird sich höchstens Oberflächlich was.



Sicher wird es so weitergehen, nur können jetzt deutlich weniger Politiker in Griechenland nörgeln, da ihre Partei jetzt auch in der Regierung vertreten ist. Solange die Troika und damit die europäische Gemeinschaft die Finger auf Griechenland hat, geht es mit dem gleichen politischen Kurs weiter, egal wer an der Macht ist (was ja gut ist, der eingeschlagene Weg ist ja nicht "falsch" (wobei hier gibts kein falsch und richtig, egal welcher weg, irgendein Schönheitsfehler bleibt immer)).

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Der Schönheitsfehler ist halt der, dass meist die falschen darunter leiden, eben die, die dafür nichts konnten.
Die, die ihr Geld in "Sicherheit" bringen konnten, haben das schon gemacht. 
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sind in Griechenland alleine in den letzten Wochen 280 Milliarden Euro außer Landes gebracht worden.


----------



## SL55 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Klar, würde ich auch wenn ich Grieche wäre, etwas Vermögen und die Möglichkeit hätte es außer Landes zu bringen (in welcher Form auch immer: Als Investment, auf einem ausländischen Bankkonto, ...).

Keiner gibt den Griechen eine Garantie, dass sie morgen noch den Euro haben. Und falls von heute auf morgen alle Finanzmittel in Griechenland zwangsumgestellt werden auf Drachme (oder auf was auch immer), wird das bisher gesparte Geld praktisch kaum mehr was wert sein.

Da ist dann z.B. eine Investition in einen Urlaub und im Urlaub dann gleich irgendeine Immobilie in Mitteleuropa zu kaufen sicher besser als das Geld auf der Bank liegen zu haben und in dauernder Angst zu leben... (klar, eine Immobilie kann schnell an Wert verlieren, aber ist im vgl zu einen Bankkonto in Griechenland relativ sicher^^) 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Griechen wollen nicht aus dem Euro und zwingen kann man sie nicht.


----------



## Icejester (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Schönheitsfehler ist halt der, dass meist die falschen darunter leiden, eben die, die dafür nichts konnten.
> Die, die ihr Geld in "Sicherheit" bringen konnten, haben das schon gemacht.
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sind in Griechenland alleine in den letzten Wochen 280 Milliarden Euro außer Landes gebracht worden.


 
Wäre ja auch schön blod, wenn man das nicht tun würde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Griechen wollen nicht aus dem Euro und zwingen kann man sie nicht.


 
Das ist das Problem. Aber wenn jemand nicht gezwungen werden kann, kann man ihn immer noch rausekeln. Und genau das wird über kurz oder lang vermutlich auch passieren. Ein souveräner Staat kann sich nicht langfristig durch Einmischungen in die Finanzpolitik von außen gängeln lassen. Es gibt für das ganze Elend eigentlich nur zwei mögliche Ergebnisse:
1.) Die Griechen haben irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf Einmischung.
2.) Die Anderen haben irgendwann keine Lust mehr, Betrüger und Bankrotteure mit ihrem sauer verdienten Geld durchzufüttern.

Sollte Griechenland gerettet werden und im Euro bleiben, hätte das ziemlich verheerende Folgen für alle anderen, die es mit der Haushaltsdisziplin nicht so genau nehmen. Die würden ihre Portemonnaies wahrscheinlich wieder ganz weit öffnen in dem Vertrauen, daß sie die Deutschen, Niederländer, Österreicher, Finnen usw. schon aus der ******* heben. Das kann langfristig aber nicht funktionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Tja, dann sind die Portugiesen, Iren, Spanier und Italiener aber auch bald an der Reihe, denn denen schreibt man ebenfalls vor, wie sie ihre Finanzpolitik erledigen sollen.
Und wenn man da schon ist, wieso machen dann die Franzosen noch, was sie wollen und wieso nimmt Deutschland mal wieder neue Schulden auf?


----------



## SL55 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Griechen wollen nicht aus dem Euro und zwingen kann man sie nicht.



Hab ich ja nicht gesagt.

Aber sie können freiwillig hinwechseln, wohin sie wollen.

Mit der Einführung der Drachme wäre das Schuldenproblem von heute auf morgen erledigt, sie könnten ja dann wieder eigenes Geld in beliebigen Mengen drucken. Die Schulden bleiben aber leider in Euro.

Nur gäbs dann ne Hyperinflation die die Realwirtschaft in Griechenland hinrichtet.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre mit eigener Währung, Griechenland erklärt sich selbst Zahlungsunfähig und zahlt keine Schulen mehr zurück (also erkennt seine eigenen Schuldscheine nicht mehr an). Solange sie den Euro haben, ist dass so nicht durchführbar, da ja nicht nur Griechenland betroffen wäre, sondern die ganze Währungsunion und damit ein Großteil Europas.

Vorteil von einer Weg-Vom-Euro Lösung wäre, es geht sehr schnell. So wie es jetzt läuft, wird es Jahre dauern bis Griechenland wieder auf einem stabilen Schuldenniveau ist. Mit den zwei obigen Vorschlägen gehts fast von heute auf morgen und die Schulden sind weg (aber dafür schießt man sich hald selbst ins Knie...).

So oder so, nach aktuellem Stand werden sie sicher beim Euro bleiben. 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Mit der Einführung der Drachme wäre das Schuldenproblem von heute auf morgen erledigt, sie könnten ja dann wieder eigenes Geld in beliebigen Mengen drucken. Die Schulden bleiben aber leider in Euro.



Wieso wäre das Schuldenproblem beendet?
Die Schulden bleiben doch, egal welche Währung.
Die Drachme wird gewaltig abgewertet werden, was die Investitionen (sofern noch welche da sind) ganz beenden wird.

Griechenland ist pleite, ist nun mal so.
Mit dem Schuldenschnitt rettet man nur die Banken, denn die bekommen für ihre Griechenland Anleihen nicht mal 30% des normalen Wertes mehr. Durch den Schuldenschnitt werden ihnen 50% garantiert, für die also ein riesen Geschäft und daher werden sie die auch an die EZB übertreten, die kann sich dann damit rumärgern (also der Steuerzahler).


----------



## SL55 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Dadurch dass sie beliebige Mengen Drachme drucken könnten, könnten sie eine beliebige Menge in Euro umtauschen und damit Schulden in beliebiger höhe tilgen.

Dafür würde aber in Griechenland eine unvorstellbar große Inflation angezettelt.

Sicher, praktikabel ist das nicht. Das wird auch nicht passieren. Aber das wäre eine Szenario das MÖGLICH ist. 

Verstanden was ich ausdrücken will? 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Dadurch dass sie beliebige Mengen Drachme drucken könnten, könnten sie eine beliebige Menge in Euro umtauschen und damit Schulden in beliebiger höhe tilgen.



Öhm, wer soll denn die Drachmen kaufen?
Die EZB?
Du kannst nur dann beliebig Geld drucken, wenn dahinter auch eine Wirtschaft steht, die das auffangen kann. Die Griechen haben das aber nicht.
Die Amerikaner machen das auch nur, weil sie Abnehmer in Form der Chinesen, Japaner und Araber haben, sonst wären sie auch schon weg vom Fenster.


*Update*

Italiens Ministerprsädient vor Rücktritt?
Die Abgeordneten im italienischen Parlament haben die geforderten Reformgesetze Berlusconis durch gewunken, jetzt wartet Italien auf den Rücktritt des Unternehmers und Ministerpräsidenten.
Sparpaket gebilligt: Abgeordnete machen Weg frei für Berlusconi-Rücktritt - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE


*Update II*

Italiens Ministerpräsident Berlusconi nun zurück getreten.
Ende der Hängepartie: Rom bejubelt Berlusconis Rücktritt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Tolle Nachricht für Italien.
Die Politische Führung von Italien kann in meinen Augen nur mehr steigen, den Berlusconi ist der Politische Inbegriff des Tiefpunkts in diesem Land.
Von den Normalbürgern werden ihm wohl nicht viele nachtrauern.
Ich habe auch schon einige spöttische Meldungen vernommen wonach manche sagen das Italien jetzt einen hochrangigen Mafioso weniger hat


----------



## fiumpf (13. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Italiens Ministerpräsident Berlusconi nun zurück getreten.


 
Wurde nach seinen über 50 Vertrauensfragen und den Gesetzesänderungen zu seinen Gunsten auch langsam mal Zeit.


----------



## Hampti (14. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Nachdem er alles in Schutt und Asche gelegt hat kann er sich leicht aus dem Staub machen. Würde gerne eine Finanzübersicht sehen und zwar im Vergleich vom Beginn seiner Amtsperiode bis jetzt wie sein Privatvermögen gestiegen ist aber hingegen das Kapital von Italien gesunken ist.


----------



## pibels94 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Bunga Bunga Man is gone


----------



## Hampti (14. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ja aber allem anschein nach hat er schon wieder einen antrag gestellt dass er wieder neu durchstarten will und sich auch noch nicht komplett aus der politik zurückgezogen hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Berlusconi war bereits vier Mal Ministerpräsident und jedes Mal haben die Italiener gejubelt, als er abgewählt wurde und jedes Mal haben sie ihn nur kurze Zeit später wieder gewählt, weil die Nachfolgeregierung noch schlechter war als er selbst.
Wieso also sollte das jetzt nicht erneut so eintreten?


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe plant der Neue sämtliche Ministerposten nicht mit Politikern sondern mit parteilosen Fachleuten zu besetzen. Da bin ich mal gespannt. Das gibt doch Mord und Todschlag.


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

tja da kann man nur hoffen dass nicht wieder alles auf den rücken der steuerzahlt abgehandelt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

*Update*

Frankreich und Spanien müssen mehr Zinsen für Staatsanleihen zahlen.
Spanien muss nun bis zu 6,9% zahlen während Frankreich bereits bei bis zu 3,8% angekommen ist.
Deutschlands Staatsanleihen werden (noch) mit Tripple A benotet, derzeit werden 1,78% fällig.
Anleihen: Spanien und Frankreich müssen tief in die Tasche greifen | tagesschau.de


----------



## DarthLAX (23. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

zu berlusconi:

cavalire ist noch net politisch tot - der macht nur, mal wieder, eine auszeit (wurde echt schon oft wieder gewählt obwohl die italiener scheinbar immer glücklich waren wenn er den stuhl jemand anderem gelassen hat....nur scheinen diese anderen nach kurzer zeit so an popularität zu verlieren das berlusconi wieder kommen kann!)

mfg LAX
ps: hoffe mal wir bleiben AAA und geben diesen miesen schuldenstaaten net noch mehr geld (haben selber genug schulden, weil es scheinbar keine regierung schafft mit dem aus zu kommen was da ist... - vll sollte ich zur bank gehen und mir ein paar milliarden kredit holen, scheint ja leichter zu sein als ein paar tausend euro zu kriegen!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Sobald es mit Italien komplett den Bach runter geht, schreien sie wieder nach Berlusconi und er wird ein fünftes Mal Ministerpräsident.


----------



## Icejester (23. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> (haben selber genug schulden, weil es scheinbar keine regierung schafft mit dem aus zu kommen was da ist... - vll sollte ich zur bank gehen und mir ein paar milliarden kredit holen, scheint ja leichter zu sein als ein paar tausend euro zu kriegen!)


 
Melde mich bitte auch an. Könnte ein paar Mrd. brauchen. Zinslos oder fast zinslos sollte es aber schon sein. Danke!


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> zu berlusconi:
> 
> cavalire ist noch net politisch tot - der macht nur, mal wieder, eine auszeit (wurde echt schon oft wieder gewählt obwohl die italiener scheinbar immer glücklich waren wenn er den stuhl jemand anderem gelassen hat....nur scheinen diese anderen nach kurzer zeit so an popularität zu verlieren das berlusconi wieder kommen kann!)
> 
> ...


 
Kann deine Sorgen verstehen das einmal das Geld sowenig Wert hat das jeder auf die Bank geht und sei ganzes Vermögen abhebt, wär ja nicht zum Ersten mal so.

Warum die Regierung soviele Schulden hat weiss ich auch nicht, irgendo her müssen die kommen aber woher???

Ich hätte gerne 20Mrd kannst der Bank mal sagen


----------



## plaGGy (28. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Heute mal wieder Realität :

Zinsen für 2 Jahre Darlehen (laut Augensicht  ) 2,45
Bank-Festgeld 2 Jahre einer bekannten Bank: 2,5 




Aber noch müsst es ein wenig mehr sein, damit es sich auch wirklich lohnt, aber endfälliges Darlehen würde schonmal 0,05% abwerfen, muss man nur die Bearbeitungsgebühren und ähnliches mit rausschlagen und generiert Geld aus dem Nichts 

Da sieht man mal wie schlecht es manchen Banken geht, das sie Geld nehmen zu einem Zins, der über dem Refi-Zins der Zentralbanken liegt (der ist ja nochmal 0,5% niedriger, also ca 2% )


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Schade ist ja, dass man als Privatmann nicht auch einen Kredit von der Zentralbank bekommen kann, der liegt derzeit bei 1,25%.


----------



## Icejester (28. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Realität :
> 
> Zinsen für 2 Jahre Darlehen (laut Augensicht  ) 2,45
> Bank-Festgeld 2 Jahre einer bekannten Bank: 2,5


 
Das BMW Online Sparkonto gibt im Moment sogar 2,7%. Aber das ist natürlich variabel...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wenn die EZB weiterhin die Schrottpapiere der Länder kauft, wird die Inflation bald bei über 3% sein und dann kann man das Sparbuch/Anleihen/was auch immer an die Wand kleben.


----------



## Icejester (28. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Aber was soll man dagegen machen? Der Euro darf ja anscheinend, koste es, was es wolle, nicht scheitern.

Irgendwie sind doch schon seit Monaten alle bekloppt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Sich vom Euro trennen und das Geld schnell in eine andere Währung investieren oder in andere Fonds.
Ich hab meine Knete schon von den Staatsanleihen abgezogen, das ganze ist doch eh ein Fass ohne Boden.
Und Merkel redet die ganze Zeit davon, dass Eurobonds nicht kommen soll, inzwischen so laut und häufig, dass man inzwischen davon ausgehen muss, dass das so kommen wird und sie macht das nur, um zu zeigen, dass sie auch ja dagegen ist (aber in Wirklichkeit sind sie alle dafür).
Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, letztendlich ist es immer der Steuerzahler, der bezahlt, entweder direkt, weil der Staat einspringt oder indirekt, indem die Banken/Versicherungen/wer auch immer Gebühren erhöhen/Dividenden streichen oder sowieso alles kürzen.
Wenn ich nur daran denke, wie starkt die Riester Rendite inzwischen zusammengestrichen wurde, das ist schon erbärmlich.
Da kann man das Geld lieber einem windigen Hedge Fonds Manager geben, da ist es auch nicht schlechter aufgehoben.


----------



## plaGGy (29. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ganz ehrlich:
Ich vermute mal das das auch nichts nützt. Der Euro ist inzwischen so stark in der Wirtschaft vertreten, da ist es fast egal wo man sein Geld investiert, der Franken ist ja schon fast 1:1 gekoppelt, die ehemals freie Währung... 
Ich mach mir nicht die Mühe das was umzuswitchen. Da ist der Aufwand größer als der Nutzen.
Eben so die Sache mit dem Gold: Als Privatanleger viel zu riskant. Und mal ehrlich: Gold man auch net essen.
Dann doch lieber in Fonds die sich mit solchen Sachen wie Nachhaltigkeit in Bezug auf Ressourcen beschäftigen, oder in Mischunternehmen wie Siemens und GE, Evonik ist auch ganz nett.
Und wenn Europa wirklich kippen sollte, naja, wie ich schonmal sagte: Schafft euch Kühe und Schweine an, der Tauschhandel wird wieder boomen 

Oder halt einfach Konserven kaufen, die ein MHD von 20+ Jahren haben, da is(s)t man dann auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Du musst in Rohstoffe investieren, Rohstoffe aller Art, in 20-40 Jahren werden die Preise durch die Decke gehen.
Nicht weils zuwenig gibt, sondern weil jeder das Meiste haben will.
Kanada beutet jetzt schon den Ölsand aus, die USA werden Alaska umgraben, sobald ein Republikaner im Weißen Haus sitzt.
Die einzigen, die dann in die Röhre gucken werden die Europäer sein, weil sie zu gutmütig sind. Am Ende haben sie die Gasschlinge der Russen um den Hals.
Und während die USA im Schuldensumpf ertrinken, Afrika ausgebeutet und zerstritten sich selbst überlassen wird, die Chinesen an ihrer "Kapitalismus für wenige" Politik scheitern, werden die Inder und die Lateinamerikaner die neuen Kontrolleure am Weltmarkt werden.
In 60-100 Jahren gibts dann erbitterte Kriege um die letzen freien Rohstoffen, wenn 12 Milliarden Menschen Essen, trinken und vor allem Energie haben wollen.


----------



## plaGGy (29. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die iNder bestimmt nicht. Die haben ihre eigenen, hausgemachten Probleme doch auch schon.
Die Schere ist viel größer als in China, zumindest genausogroß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Inder werden die Chinesen bald abgelöst habe, wenns darum geht welches Land die meisten Einwohner hat.
Wenn in 30 Jahren 1,5 Milliarden Inder Jobs wollen, werden sich die Europäer schwer umgucken.
Zwei Kollegen von mir waren vor kurzem in Mumbai und Bangalore, die kamen aus dem Staunen nicht heraus.
Klar, in Indien leben die meisten in sehr armen Verhältnissen aber die Aufbruchtsstimmung ist in etwas die gleiche, die nach dem Weltkrieg in Europa herrschte.
Jedem ist klar, dass aus ihm was werden kann und besonders Ingenieure werden in Indien ausgebildet, die Unis sind voll von ihnen.
Die Inder machen heute schon in Solartechnik und sind da bestimmt so weit wie die Chinesen, also vielleicht nur 5 Jahre hinter Europa zurück, aber die 5 Jahre sind eben schnell aufgeholt, weils keine Beschränkungen vom Staat gibt. Dieser lässt die Firmen machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Im Gegensatz zu China hat Indien aber kaum/keine Kontrolle über die Ausbreitung des Fortschritts. Das heißt sie steuern mit Hochgeschwindigkeit auf ein Land zu, in dem es Städte mit Lebensstandards fast auf dem Niveau Europas (in einigen Stadteilen...) gibt, aber auch Regionen, in denen Zustände wie vor 400 Jahren herrschen. Wozu das führt, hat man in Südamerika und einigen afrikansichen Staaten gesehen. Selbst wenn die politischen Unruhen kontrollierbar bleiben (hat Indien ja so schon z.T. mit zu kämpfen), werden Kriminalität und Spannungen zu einem verdammt großen Bremsklotz. 150 Millionen Bangladeshis, denen das Wasser im warsten Sinne des Wortes bis zum Hals steht, werden auch eine erhebliche Belastung in diesem Jahrhundert darstellen - und all das bei unkontrolliertem Bevölkerungswachstum.
Möglich, dass sie China überholen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie ihr Niveau halten können. Erst recht nicht in einer zusammenbrechenden Weltwirtschaft.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu China hat Indien aber kaum/keine Kontrolle über die Ausbreitung des Fortschritts. Das heißt sie steuern mit Hochgeschwindigkeit auf ein Land zu, in dem es Städte mit Lebensstandards fast auf dem Niveau Europas (in einigen Stadteilen...) gibt, aber auch Regionen, in denen Zustände wie vor 400 Jahren herrschen. Wozu das führt, hat man in Südamerika und einigen afrikansichen Staaten gesehen. Selbst wenn die politischen Unruhen kontrollierbar bleiben (hat Indien ja so schon z.T. mit zu kämpfen), werden Kriminalität und Spannungen zu einem verdammt großen Bremsklotz. 150 Millionen Bangladeshis, denen das Wasser im warsten Sinne des Wortes bis zum Hals steht, werden auch eine erhebliche Belastung in diesem Jahrhundert darstellen - und all das bei unkontrolliertem Bevölkerungswachstum.
> Möglich, dass sie China überholen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie ihr Niveau halten können. Erst recht nicht in einer zusammenbrechenden Weltwirtschaft.


 
Du meinst es wird in Indien auch bald Proteste geben weil ihre Versorgung zu schlcht ist? Kann gut sein, will ja keiner so schlehct leben müssen wenn es besser geht und irgnendwann ist die Geduld wirklich am Ende. Da wird es noch richtig ärger geben.


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu China hat Indien aber kaum/keine Kontrolle über die Ausbreitung des Fortschritts. Das heißt sie steuern mit Hochgeschwindigkeit auf ein Land zu, in dem es Städte mit Lebensstandards fast auf dem Niveau Europas (in einigen Stadteilen...) gibt, aber auch Regionen, in denen Zustände wie vor 400 Jahren herrschen. Wozu das führt, hat man in Südamerika und einigen afrikansichen Staaten gesehen. Selbst wenn die politischen Unruhen kontrollierbar bleiben (hat Indien ja so schon z.T. mit zu kämpfen), werden Kriminalität und Spannungen zu einem verdammt großen Bremsklotz. 150 Millionen Bangladeshis, denen das Wasser im warsten Sinne des Wortes bis zum Hals steht, werden auch eine erhebliche Belastung in diesem Jahrhundert darstellen - und all das bei unkontrolliertem Bevölkerungswachstum.
> Möglich, dass sie China überholen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie ihr Niveau halten können. Erst recht nicht in einer zusammenbrechenden Weltwirtschaft.


 
So ungefähr sehe ich das auch.
Für Indien noch mehr wie für China, doch auch China wird mit diesem Problem denke ich mal noch zu Kämpfen haben, wenn man hört, das ein Schneesturm 1/4 des Landes für mehrer Wochen komplett von der Infrastruktur trennt, gibt das mir zu denken.
Klar ist es auch durch die schier unvorstellbare Größe des Landes bedingt, aber das Problem wird sich so einfach nicht lösen lassen:
Die Menschen auf dem Land verrotten in unfassbarer Armut, trinken aus Flüssen, die mit den Chemieabfällen der riesigen Firmen verschmutz sind und die Städte boomen, vergiften sich selbst und leben von den wenigen Reichen, die sich von den Wanderarbeitern, Paläste bauen lassen, in deren Baustellen diese gennanten Arbeiter nachts schlafen, bis die nächste Baustelle eröffnet wird


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du meinst es wird in Indien auch bald Proteste geben weil ihre Versorgung zu schlcht ist?



"Bald" ist relativ und in Jahrzehnten zu messen, aber ja: Die Entwicklung zu Indien führt zu zunehmenden sozialen Spannungen und die indische Regierung hat keinerlei Maßnahmen, um diese einzudämmen oder ihre Ursache zu bekämpfen. Bereits heute gibt es z.T. recht große Aktionen von ethnischen Minderheiten (z.B. war bis vor kurzem eine Provinz des Landes monatelang vom Rest des Landes abgeschnitten, weil Bergpässe verbarikadiert wurden), das wird sich auch größere Bevölkerungsteile übertragen, wenn deutlicher wird, wie groß die Unterschiede sind - und bekannt, dass das keineswegs so sein muss.




plaGGy schrieb:


> So ungefähr sehe ich das auch.
> Für Indien noch mehr wie für China, doch auch China wird mit diesem Problem denke ich mal noch zu Kämpfen haben, wenn man hört, das ein Schneesturm 1/4 des Landes für mehrer Wochen komplett von der Infrastruktur trennt, gibt das mir zu denken.
> Klar ist es auch durch die schier unvorstellbare Größe des Landes bedingt, aber das Problem wird sich so einfach nicht lösen lassen:
> Die Menschen auf dem Land verrotten in unfassbarer Armut, trinken aus Flüssen, die mit den Chemieabfällen der riesigen Firmen verschmutz sind und die Städte boomen, vergiften sich selbst und leben von den wenigen Reichen, die sich von den Wanderarbeitern, Paläste bauen lassen, in deren Baustellen diese gennanten Arbeiter nachts schlafen, bis die nächste Baustelle eröffnet wird


 
Die Armut in Indien ist weitaus ausgeprägter, als in China, und umgekehrt gibt es auch weitaus mehr Superreiche. Die Leute, die in China im Moment zu Geld kommen, leben zwar unter deutlich besseren Verhältnissen, als die einfache Mehrheit, aber funktional entsprechen sie eher einem Mittelstand. Und nicht zu vergessen: Die chinesische Regierung hat die nötigen Kontrollmechanismen. Sie kann sowohl den wirtschaftlichen Aufstieg von Privatpersonen deckeln, als auch die Karrierechancen der ärmeren systematisch verbessern. Stichwort: Bildung.
Dazu kommt die direkte Bedeutung des Staatsapparates für den einzelnen. Aus europäischer Sicht erscheint es katastrophal, dass in China nur Leute, die sich mit der Partei gutstellen, Erfolg haben. Aber das ist in Bezug auf soziale Spannungen immer noch deutlich besser, als Indien, wo nur Leute mit reichen/erfolgreichen Eltern eine Chance bekommen. Ersteres kann zu Protesten gegen den Staat führen (Potential in China scheint aber, für die Landesgröße, eher klein zu sein), letzteres führt zu Klassenkampf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ist in Russland derzeit ja nicht anders, auch dort kannst du nur dann Erfolg haben, wenn die auf einer Linie mit der Partei von Putin bist.
Bist du es nicht, musst du damit rechnen, dass du für irgendwas angeklagt und verurteilt wirst.
In China aber wird niemand angeklagt, da verschwindet man einfach. 
Und Indien ist nun mal die größte Demokratie der Welt, da laufen die Dinge etwas anders aber trotzdem sehe ich bessere Chancen in Indien als in China, denn in China wird irgendwann der Aufstand gegen den Staat kommen, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, vielleicht in 10 Jahren, vielleicht in 30 Jahren.


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Naja, in Indien geben studierte Mathematiker Online-Nachhilfe in Mathe für Fünf-Klässler (wtf, schreibt man das so, ich komm damit noch net so klar... ) und bekommen gerade soviel, das sie sauber zur Arbeit kommen können und nicht verhungern.
Dennoch kann ich nicht ganz damit übereinkommen, das die Partei in China alle Macht hat. Gerade auf dem Land hat sie es sich meist schon so verscherzt, das die Leute, gelinde gesagt, lieber dumm sterben.
Durch diverse Umsiedlungen von Millionen Menschen, im Zuge von Kraftwerk-, Staudamm und anderen Großprojekten, ist der Ruf dahin. Vor allem die alten sind wohl teilweise sehr verbohrt, und lassen ihre Kinder lieber auf dem heimischen Feld arbeite als sie zu einer SChule zu schicken, dennoch hat China mit Sicherheit, eben wegen der harten Hand an der Regierung größere Chance einen gewissen Wohlstand aufzubauen, als Indien. In Indien gibt es immerhin, der Größe geschuldet, noch Stämme im Urwald, die nicht mal wissen was außerhalb ihres Territoriums passiert, geschweige denn die Amtssprache auch nur annähernd beherrschen (was in China natürlich auch nicht der Fall ist, ich meine bei uns in Deutschland versteht der Kölner ja den Hessen schon nicht mehr, bei 200km Unterschied ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass die Korruption in China, besonders auf dem Land, sehr groß ist.

Und da Grund und Boden Eigentum des Staates ist, es also kein Privatbesitz gibt, ist es für China natürlich sehr einfach, die Leute umzusiedeln, wenn ein Projekt gebaut werden soll, wie z.B. ein Staudamm oder ein Flughafen.
Niemand kann ja dagegen klagen, es gibt keine gesetzliche Grundlage dafür.


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass die Korruption in China, besonders auf dem Land, sehr groß ist.
> 
> Und da Grund und Boden Eigentum des Staates ist, es also kein Privatbesitz gibt, ist es für China natürlich sehr einfach, die Leute umzusiedeln, wenn ein Projekt gebaut werden soll, wie z.B. ein Staudamm oder ein Flughafen.
> Niemand kann ja dagegen klagen, es gibt keine gesetzliche Grundlage dafür.


 
iirc ist die gesetzliche Grundlage aber zumindest so, das ein gleichwertiger Ersatz gegeben werden muss.
Der ist dann meistens die Plattenbausiedlung 10km weiter weg.
Das kleine Dörfchen mit der schönen Kultur fällt dann unter der Planierraupe


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Mir ging es eher darum, dass sich dagegen niemand wehren kann.
Schau dir hier mal die Klagen an, wenn mal wieder ein Flughafen erweitert werden soll oder wenn für ein Bahnhof im Süden des Landes (kleiner Seitenhieb zum anderen Thread ) Bäume gefällt werden.
Schnell sind alle da und meckern, demonstrieren und klagen.
Sowas gibts in China nicht, da wird das neue Bauprojekt gestartet, alles hochgezogen und fertig, nebenbei werden dann die Leute, die dort eben leben, umgesiedelt.
Und wer kontrolliert denn, dass die Menschen einen gleichwertigen Ersatz bekommen?
Und wen sollen sie verklagen, wenn das vielleicht kein gleichwertiger Ersatz ist?
Denn die Bauern, die plötzlich in der Plattenbausiedlung leben und keine Felder mehr haben, sind sicher nicht der Meinung, dass es gleichwertig ist.

So gesehen hat Deutschland eben ein Nachteil im Vergleich zu China. Doch war wäre, wenn der Staat bei uns alles machen könnte, wenn er wollte?
Bzw. was ist, wie z.B. in Texas, dank Rick Perry (schon wieder ein Seitenhieb auf einen anderen Thread ), wenn Firmen plötzlich machen können, was sie wollen, im Bezug auf Umweltauflagen oder Arbeitsrecht? Alles wird abgeschafft, weils vorteilhaft für die Unternehmen sind.

In so einer Welt will ich zumindest nicht leben.


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich hab doch nichts anderes behauptet .

Es gibt aber schon Proteste in China.
Nur enden die oft (aber nicht immer!!) entweder in Einschüchterung, Knast, Gewalt oder sonst was.
Btw, ne weitläufige Bekannte meinte mal, das die Partei garnicht mal das schlimmste wäre, sondern die durch das 1. Parteiensystem hervorgerufenen Machtpostition einzelner, korrupter Provinzbeamten. Sie kam ursprünglich aus dem Norden von China und je weiter weg es vom Machtzentrum ist, desto schlimmer ist es wohl. Die Partei würde durchaus für einen halbwegs vernüftigen ERsatz sorgen, wenn denn diverse Anfragen überhaupt mal kommen würden. Doch die blieben meist auf den Tischen der genannten Beamten liegen, wenn nicht viel Geld flösse, das die meisten nicht aufbringen könnten.
Erinnert mich an ERzählungen aus dem alten Türkenreich, was der Sultan nicht weiß, macht ihn nicht heiß 

Naja, Amerika als Beispiel für was schlechtes zu nehmen ist nicht schwer 
Wobei die BurgerKing Pommes echt einfach nur der Hammer sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nichts anderes behauptet .



War schwer raus zu lesen. 



plaGGy schrieb:


> Es gibt aber schon Proteste in China.
> Nur enden die oft (aber nicht immer!!) entweder in Einschüchterung, Knast, Gewalt oder sonst was.



Jop, ist bei Staaten dieser Art nun mal so.
Ist aber auch in den USA teilweise so, weil hier ja eine "Störung der Öffentlichkeit" vorliegt. Daher werden Beteiligte schnell verhaftet, in der Regel sind sie aber ein paar Stunden später wieder zu Hause.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Btw, ne weitläufige Bekannte meinte mal, das die Partei garnicht mal das schlimmste wäre, sondern die durch das 1. Parteiensystem hervorgerufenen Machtpostition einzelner, korrupter Provinzbeamten.



Provinzbeamte sind korrupt, das siehst du überall, ich war ja schon mal in China. Klar, ich bekomme da nicht alles mit, aber ich weiß, wie die chinesen Geschäfte machen und das ist dann schon sehr erstaunlich, dass das kommunistische Prinzip immer noch bestand hat.
Aber genau deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass das ganze irgendwann zusammenbrechen wird.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Naja, Amerika als Beispiel für was schlechtes zu nehmen ist nicht schwer
> Wobei die BurgerKing Pommes echt einfach nur der Hammer sind


 
Die USA haben halt ihre Macken, aber solange es Staaten gibt, die ihre frisch gedruckten Dollars abnehmen, werden sie nichts an ihrem System ändern.

... und die Pommes von Burger King sind Mist, viel zu salzig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Da ich das hier mal wieder ausgraben will... 

Die Rating Agentur Standard & Poor's will Frankreich und Österreich herunterstufen.
Eurokrise: S&P will Frankreich herabstufen - Politik | STERN.DE
Bonitätsverlust: Ratingagentur S&P will Frankreich herabstufen - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - WELT ONLINE

Das würde bedeuten, dass der Euro Rettungsschirm in Gefahr gerät, denn Frankreich ist neben Deutschland einer der Hauptlieferanten für sicheres Geld.

Standard & Poor's hat schon mehrmals Länder der Eurozone herabgestuft oder damit gedroht, ebenso gegen europäische Banken sind die Drohungen gerichtet worden (Derzeit bekommen die Banken von der EZB frisches Geld für 1% Zinsen und können damit Euro Staatsanleihen kaufen, für die sie deutlich mehr Zinsen bekommen können, also winken fette Gewinne).
Im Gegenzug hat Standard & Poor's aber nichts zur Schuldenpolitik der USA gesagt, hier wird noch nicht mal gedroht.

Besteht also nun die Möglichkeit, dass Standard & Poor's nicht mehr objektiv ist?

Was denkt ihr?


Edit:
Eben kam die Bestätigung in der Tagesschau, dass Standard & Poor's Frankreich herabgestuft hat, damit muss Frankreich mehr Geld für Kredite bezahlen.
Standard and Poor's entzieht Frankreich Bestnote AAA | tagesschau.de


----------



## SL55 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Besteht also nun die Möglichkeit, dass Standard & Poor's nicht mehr objektiv ist?


 
Hast du jemals ernsthaft geglaubt dass S&P oder eine andere amerikanische Ratingagentur "objektiv" ist?

Die sind doch ein machtpolitisches Instrument wie vieles im leben... 

Sollte Österreich wirklich das Tripple-A von S&P entzogen werden, ist hier die Hölle los & die Klatschpresse wird die Regierung tief durch den Kakao ziehen... 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Sollte Österreich wirklich das Tripple-A von S&P entzogen werden, ist hier die Hölle los & die Klatschpresse wird die Regierung tief durch den Kakao ziehen...


 
Wieso sollte? 
S&P entzog sterreich das Triple-A - Nachrichten auf salzburg.com - Salzburger Nachrichten

Die Frage ist eben, Wayne interessiert das?
Den Anlegern kann doch recht egal sein, was eine Rating Agentur meint.


----------



## plaGGy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Hm, klingt für mich eher nach "Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom".
War grad sowenig los, Börse hat sich etwas erholt, den deutschen hat man Geld für Anleihen bezahlt (-0,0001% Zinsen xD) und dann muss halt mal wieder was passieren.


----------



## Geicher (13. Januar 2012)

Was hat das mit einem "Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom" zu tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Rating Agenturen wollen halt zeigen, dass sich alles um sie dreht und nicht um Sarkomerkel.


----------



## Geicher (13. Januar 2012)

In diesem Zusammenhang ist das Wort schlicht falsch.
Jemand der an ADS leidet, hat definitiv nicht das Verlangen nach Aufmerksamkeit, sondern eher das Gegenteil.

ADS ist eine Krankheit, bei der es Betroffenen schwerfällt *sich zu konzentrieren* und hat mit dem oben genannten nichts zu tun.

Ich habe schon öfter gemerkt, dass dieser  Begriff oft falsch verwendet wird...

Ich will jetzt aber hier nicht weiter in's Off Topic, sondern lediglich den Begriff mal klarstellen.

lg Geicher


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollte?
> S&P entzog sterreich das Triple-A - Nachrichten auf salzburg.com - Salzburger Nachrichten
> 
> Die Frage ist eben, Wayne interessiert das?
> Den Anlegern kann doch recht egal sein, was eine Rating Agentur meint.


 
Ist es aber nunmal nicht, sonst hätten wir einige Probleme weniger.
Zu den Agenturen als solche: Wenn die beurteilen würden, ob Schuldner jemals ihre Schulden zurückzahlen könnten, müssten quasi alle Staaten auf D stehen. Da sie aber nur angeben, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass ein Staat jetzt aufgenommen Kredite mit nicht-zu-langer Laufzeit durch neue Kredite refinanzieren kann, sind die Feinabstufungen sowieso sehr nebulös und letztlich selbsterfüllend. Da noch die Begriffe Ob-/Subjektivität anzuwenden, erscheint schon unpassend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es aber nunmal nicht, sonst hätten wir einige Probleme weniger.



Die Frage ist ja auch, wieso ist es das nicht?
Nur weil eine Agentur unter vielen plötzlich meint, dass ein Land in der Zukunft Probleme haben könnte, seine Schulden zurück zu zahlen, wird es herunter gestuft, aber all die anderen Agenturen bleiben bei ihrer Benotung.
Wieso also muss das Land denn plötzlich mehr für den Kredit bezahlen, denn all die anderen Agenturen bescheren ja sehr gute Noten?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu den Agenturen als solche: Wenn die beurteilen würden, ob Schuldner jemals ihre Schulden zurückzahlen könnten, müssten quasi alle Staaten auf D stehen. Da sie aber nur angeben, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass ein Staat jetzt aufgenommen Kredite mit nicht-zu-langer Laufzeit durch neue Kredite refinanzieren kann, sind die Feinabstufungen sowieso sehr nebulös und letztlich selbsterfüllend. Da noch die Begriffe Ob-/Subjektivität anzuwenden, erscheint schon unpassend.


 
Die Kreditlaufzeit geht auch zurück, wenn ich nicht irre. Italien hat letztens erst einen Kredit mit 3 Jahren Laufzeit aufgenommen (vorher waren es immer so 5 Jahre, wenn ich nicht irre), aber eben zu sehr guten Zinsen.

Die nächste Frage ist ja auch, wie lange bleibt die Währung noch stabil, wenn die EZB immer mehr Geld druckt?
Das Prinzip der USA kann man nicht auf Europa ummünzen.
Und wenn Europas Staaten heruntergestuft werden, und auch europäischen Banken, eben von den amerikanischen Rating Agenturen, wieso werden nicht auch US Banken und die USA herunter gestuft?
Immerhin haben die USA mehr Schulden als ganz Europa zusammen (und niemand fragt, wie die das wieder zurück bezahlen wollen), die US Banken haben mehr Verbindlichkeiten in Staatsanleihen als europäische Banken, denn sie kriegen das Geld von der Notenbank ohne Zinsen und kaufen wie blöde US Staatsanleihen damit um ihr eigenes Wirtschaftssystem am Laufen zu halten.

Um mal die Frage des Threads aufzugreifen... Wo führt das hin?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch, wieso ist es das nicht?



Weil zuviele Leute soviel Geld haben, dass sie damit zocken können, ohne dass sie auch nur das Bedürfniss verspüren, sich selbst in größerem Umfange zu informieren.



> Die nächste Frage ist ja auch, wie lange bleibt die Währung noch stabil, wenn die EZB immer mehr Geld druckt?



Wenn man die Rat-Agenturen fragt: Offensichtlich nicht nur für wenig mehr, als drei Jahre 



> und niemand fragt, wie die das wieder zurück bezahlen wollen



Kommt noch. Die Europäer hat jahrzehntelang auch niemand gefragt (man war ja mit Glücksspiel beschäftigt). In den USA fehlt ein Aufwecker ala Griechenland, aber die Leute werden ja derzeit immer empfindlicher und irgendwann wird auch da jemand (sich) die richtigen Fragen stellen und dann platzt auch deren Staatsschuldenblase.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Andererseits wollen die Investoren auch ihr Geld irgendwo reinstecken.
Jetzt stell dir mal vor, die Staaten würden keinen Cent mehr Schulden aufnehmen.
Die Banken würden ihre Haupteinnahmequelle verlieren, die ganzen Fonds wüssten nicht mehr wohin mit ihrem Geld.
Es ist im Interesse der Finanzindustrie, dass die Staaten weiterhin Schulden im großen Stil machen um das System am Laufen zu halten und die Gewinne der Banken und Fonds zu maximieren.


----------



## SL55 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Dann müssen sie eben neue Einnahmequellen finden.

Ich glaube die Einnahmensausfälle der Banken bei plötzlicher 0%-Neuverschuldung wäre für die Allgemeinheit zu verschmerzen... 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie eben neue Einnahmequellen finden.



Wieso sollen sie, wenn das jetzige System für die Banken super läuft?
Gewinne dürfen sie einsacken, Verluste werden verstaatlicht, ein besseres System gibts doch für sie nicht und daher ist die Lobby auch bemüht, dass es so bleibt und in England und den USA (heureka, die beiden größten Finanzmärkte der Welt, was für ein Zufall aber auch... ) funktioniert das auch weiterhin so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist im Interesse der Finanzindustrie, dass die Staaten weiterhin Schulden im großen Stil machen um das System am Laufen zu halten und die Gewinne der Banken und Fonds zu maximieren.


 
Das ist in ihrem zukünftigem Interesse. Aber wer denkt in dieser Branche (oder dieser Wirtschaft  ) schon noch nachhaltig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Kennst du eine andere Branche, die nachhaltig denkt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wie gesagt: Wird schwierig in unserer Wirtschaft 
Forstwirte in Deutschland machen das i.d.R.. Wenn man die Produktion 30 bis 100 Jahre im vorraus planen muss, bleibt einem ja auch nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Früher dachte ich mal (da war ich noch Kind und aß gerne Fischstäbchen  ... wobei ich heute immer noch gerne Fischstäbchen esse aber kein Kind mehr bin ), dass besonders die Fischerei nachhaltig ist, sie fischen dort, wo es was gibt und fahren dabei immer weiter (hatte ich mal so im Fernsehen gesehen) und fangen eben nur die dicken Brocken, die eben schon alt sind, die jungen Fische schlüpfen durch die Netze und können in Ruhe und ungestört erwachsen werden und selbst Kinder haben.
Dann habe ich einen schrecklichen Film gesehen. 

Und seitdem halte ich alle Umweltschutzaktionen der Wirtschaft für scheinheilig und heuchlerisch. 
Besonders auch wenn ich an die Fischerei vor afrikanischen Gewässern denke. Die Fangrechte haben die Unternehmen spottgünstig von den Ländern dort gekauft und die heimische Fischerei (die Fischer ernähren dabei sich und ein ganzes Dorf) geht den Bach runter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Tjo. Drücken wirs mal so aus:
http://newswatch-media.nationalgeographic.com/files/2011/05/i0044-7447-36-4-290-f01-480x319.jpg

Und damit weg von kollabierenden Ökosystemen und zusammenbrechender Ernährungsgrundlage und zurück zu wirklichen Problemen:
Ein paar fehlenden Zahlen auf Papier


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Gibts die Grafik auch größer, ich kann nichts erkennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die große sollte eigentlich lesbar sein - Zeitliche Entwicklung der globalen Fischbestände und welcher Anteil davon Kollabiert/Überfisch/maximal befischt/ausbaufähig/ungenutzt ist. Die kleine Grafik ist eigentlich Nebensache und zeigt den Ertrag eines Bestandes, der diese Phasen durchläuft (k.A. an welchem Beispiel - ich kenne vor allem die große, habe sie nur einzeln nicht online gefunden): Schnelle Steigerung der Erträge, bis der maximal befischte Zeitraum erreicht ist, dann kurzfristig sehr hohe Erträge und kurz danach ein massives Einbrechen und andauernder, schleichender Verfall bis nahe null, während der Bestand kollabiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ja, ok, das ist eben die übliche Vorgehensweise, es wird eben leergefischt, bist zum letzten, bis auch die ganz jungen weg sind und dann können sich die Fischbestände nicht mehr erhohlen, weil ja keine mehr da sind, die die Population wieder aufpeppen können.

Ist ähnlich der Waldrodung im Amazonas, wo du dann für 3-5 Jahre Ackerbau betreiben (oder Viehzucht) und dann ist der Boden ausgelaugt und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Es wird dann neuer Wald gerodet.
Aber wieder aufgeforstet wird nichts. 


*Update:*

Standard & Poor's hat nun auch dem europäischen Rettungsschirm EFSF die Bestnote aberkannt.
http://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2012-01/efsf-herabstufung


----------



## plaGGy (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Geicher schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang ist das Wort schlicht falsch.
> Jemand der an ADS leidet, hat definitiv nicht das Verlangen nach Aufmerksamkeit, sondern eher das Gegenteil.
> 
> ADS ist eine Krankheit, bei der es Betroffenen schwerfällt *sich zu konzentrieren* und hat mit dem oben genannten nichts zu tun.
> ...



Ich hab auch "ADHS" gemeint, war etwas ungenau (wobei die Unterscheidung da eh schwierig bis unmöglich ist)
Aber dennoch kann man ADS nicht mit diesem "einen" Symptom in Verbindung bringen (was du genannt hast) es beschreibt eher eine Vielzfahl von Sachen, die in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen und/oder Kombinationen auftreten können und dann dazu führen.
Eines davon ist auch der Versuch, Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen, oft ist dies allerdings eine Begleiterscheinung der anderen Symptome, deswegen ist eine direkte Zsuchreibung schwierig. 
naja btt


Der Markt scheint ja nicht wirklich auf diese Sachen zu reagieren^^


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Falls sich mal einige Gefragt haben wofür die Griechen Geld ausgeben sollen bzw.was der  EU-Aufsicht da überwacht, also Krankenhäuser, Jobs, .. nein nein die braucht da kein Schwein.



Griechenlands Militärausgaben - ein willkommenes Geschäft | tagesschau.de

ist aber auch verständlich wenn es in Griechenland so weiter geht brauchen die die Panzer Dringend, gegen die eigene Bevölkerung

Jetzt wisst ihr das die Griechenland Hilfe eigentlich nur eine weitere Abwrackprämie ist, halt diesmal für die Rüstungsindustrie & natürlich für die Banken


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Finde Griechenland momentan nur noch zum kotzen. Am besten jeglichen Kontakt abrechen und die sich selbst überlassen.

Aber wir sind ja die Nazis weil wir ihnen die Milliarden von Euros, die wir eigentlich gar nicht haben, nicht einfach in den Arsch stecken, sondern bedingungen haben


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Februar 2012)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> Falls sich mal einige Gefragt haben wofür die Griechen Geld ausgeben sollen bzw.was der  EU-Aufsicht da überwacht, also Krankenhäuser, Jobs, .. nein nein die braucht da kein Schwein.
> 
> Griechenlands Militärausgaben - ein willkommenes Geschäft | tagesschau.de
> 
> ...



Is doch logisch, wenn man mal guckt wer die verkauft. Am Ende kommen die Griechen noch auf die Idee die Verkäufe zu canceln und bevor das passiert wird halt lieber alles kontrolliert.


----------



## OdlG (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

die Griechen sind einfach absurd. Deutsche Fahnen verbrennen und Frau Merkel als Nazi verkaufen? Wer darf es sich bitte erlauben, uns mit Verbrechern gleichzustellen, die viele Millionen Menschenleben auf dem Gewissen haben und gleichzeitig Milliardenbeträge von uns verlangen, weil sie es nicht schaffen, ihren Lebensstil mit so einer Lebenseinstellung zu bezahlen?

Die Eurozone ist für uns sehr wichtig, aber einige Länder würde ich persönlich dann vllt doch nicht einfach mit ins Boot holen oder evtl sogar wieder rauswerfen, damit sie uns nicht mit runterziehen... Hauptsache wir lassen zu, dass man sich über uns lächerlich macht, obwohl wir eine der wichtigsten Nationen dieser Welt sind. 

Abartig.

Nachtrag: Zu den Militärgeschäften muss man sagen, dass es teilweise so ist, dass Vertragsstrafen höher sind als die Kosten der Bestellung an sich oder so hoch, dass man auch gleich die Panzer abnehmen kann, weil es sich nicht lohnt, so viel Geld für nix zu zahlen. Ein Bekannter hat mir das mal erzählt, dass es zumindest in den Werften so ist, dass man eine bestelle Fregatte nicht wieder abbestellt, da das noch teurer wäre als die Produktion und Inbetriebnahme. Aber selbst wenn das nicht zutrifft, finde ich es gut, dass daran festgehalten wird. Warum sollen wir auf unser Geld verzichten, weil die Griechen nicht vorhergesehen haben, dass sie in Zahlungsschwierigkeiten geraten werden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



OdlG schrieb:


> Warum sollen wir auf unser Geld verzichten, weil die Griechen nicht vorhergesehen haben, dass sie in Zahlungsschwierigkeiten geraten werden?


 
Z.B. weil primär deutscher Zwang für den Zusammenbruch der griechischen Wirtschaft verantwortlich ist.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Finde Griechenland momentan nur noch zum kotzen. Am besten jeglichen Kontakt abrechen und die sich selbst überlassen.



dir ist aber schon bewusst das dass ein Parade Beispiel ist was mit dem Geld passiert, das sieht Griechenland nicht wirklich, wird gleich Weiter gebucht und zwar an unsere Banken, als Zinsen.

Was glaubst du was passieren würde wenn Griechenland sagen würde nö wir sind Pleite, dann sind gleich einige unserer Banken Pleite und unser Wirtschaft jammert auch.

Wir leihen dehnen Geld damit die unseren Schrott kaufen können und um der nächste Bankenkrise vorzubeugen.


----------



## SL55 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ihr verallgemeinert gerade aber vieles.

Würde das in einem mitteleuropäischen Staat passieren, würden hier auch die Medien Sturm laufen und die Geldgeber (die Bedingungen stellen) anprangern.

Aber das machen die (Klatsch-)Medien! Und die Hirnlosen Menschen. Halbwegs gebildete Menschen denken eh nicht so...

Würde aber bei uns nicht anders aussehen... 

Also, verstehen beginnt mit verständniss. 

MfG


----------



## Cungalunga (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Eigentlich hat poiu es treffend erklärt, daß vielmehr die vielen miliarden Euro die Athen bekommt, nur dazu da sind alle verbindlichkeiten gegenüber den Gläubigern zu decken. Das bedeutet das daß eine verdeckte bankenrettung 2.0 ist.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie lebt doch auch von Griechenland.
Kein anderes Land in Europa hat im Vergleich zum Bruttosozialproduktion einen so großen Militärhaushalt.
Ich frage mich wieso? Habe die Griechen Angst dass die Türken ganz Zypern erobern?


----------



## SL55 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ja, die hohen Militärausgaben sind im Zusammenhang mit der Türkei begründet, aber nicht nur wegen Zypern, sondern generell. Türkei und Griechenland sind uralte Feinde (einer der Gründe warum die Türkei sicher nicht in absehbarer Zukunft der EU beitreten kann/darf/will, bis dieser Konfliktherd nicht ausgemerzt ist braucht keine Partei mit dem Schreckgespenst "EU Beitritt der Türkei" Angst machen, da es schlichtweg nicht möglich ist), und daran wird sich in der Momentanen Situation nix ändern.

Auch die Türkei hat, verglichen an ihrem Staatshaushalt, hohe Militärausgaben. Was natürlich nix rechtfertigt, aber die Rüstung Griechenlands hat von ihrer Position aus gesehen durchaus Sinn.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Zypern kommt afaik noch einmal extra dazu (und ja - es ist eben immer noch zur Hälfte von der Türkei besetztes Territorium), die Griechen sind auch so nicht ganz gut auf die Türkei zu sprechen. Vor allem aber standen sie (neben der Türkei) bis vor kurzem an vorderster Front der NATO Richtung Osteuropa und Zentralasien.
Würde aber mal vermuten, dass an derzeitigen Schieflage die verhängnissvolle Kombination aus Korruption im griechischen Staat und Korrupierern in der (deutschen) Rüstungsindustrie den größeren Anteil hat. Denn Griechenland kauft offensichtlich auch einiges an Waffensystemen von uns, dass eher mittelmäßig für ihre strategische Situation geeignet ist.




Cungalunga schrieb:


> Das bedeutet das daß eine verdeckte bankenrettung 2.0 ist.


 
So ähnlich, wie die ""Umwelt"prämie", mit der die Autolobby gerettet wurde, gibts jetzt halt die ""Griechenland"hilfe" für die Banken


----------



## Cungalunga (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Das sich Griechenland mit unmengen von Leopard Panzern eindeckt verstehe ich auch nicht unbedingt, weil topografisch ist Griechenland sehr gebirgig( daher der name Balkan, kommt aus dem türkischen bedeutet gebirge) und somit sind die Leo's "fast" überflüssig.


----------



## zeldafan1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ohne jetzt die 60 Seiten gelesen zu haben:

Ich denke dass nicht nur eine Währungs-/Schulden-/Finanz- oder Was-auch-immer-Krise vorliegt, sondern eine Systemkrise. 
Das Versagen an vielen Stellen gleichzeitig weist darauf hin. Die Schulden einzelner Staaten steigen in den Himmel und führen irgendwann zu unbezahlbaren Zinsen, während die vielbeschworene "Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich" immer größer wird.

Die Frage liegt daran begründet, ob die Menschheit nach dem kalten Krieg "die Eier" dazu hat, etwas anderes auszuprobieren, ohne dass dies zu Diktatur und Unterjochung führt...

Zum Thema:
http://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2011-12/wagenknecht-kapitalismus
http://www.zeit.de/2011/46/Sozialismus


----------



## Cungalunga (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

@Zeldafan, der Kapitalismus hat den Kommunismus besiegt darüber brauchen wir nicht debattieren aber der Kapitalismus hat sich irgendwie selbst besiegt.


----------



## zeldafan1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Cungalunga schrieb:


> @Zeldafan, der Kapitalismus hat den Kommunismus besiegt darüber brauchen wir nicht debattieren aber der Kapitalismus hat sich irgendwie selbst besiegt.


Vom "Kommunismus" (der eigentlich gar nicht so genannt werden dürfte, Marx und Engels würden sich im Grab umdrehen) wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht reden. Der Staatskapitalismus der Sowjetunion, China, Kuba und Co. ist keine Option. Ob der Kapitalismus diesen wirklich besiegt hat ist fraglich, da sein eigenes Scheitern dem System anscheinend inhärent ist. 

Gefragt wäre also nicht nach etwas, was es schon gab, sondern etwas neues, wie zum Beispiel einen "echten" Sozialismus oder zumindest einmal ein System das nicht auf unendlichem Wachstum und Schulden basiert. Hier wären auch die beiden Links oben nahezulegen.


----------



## SL55 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Fakt ist, wir haben nix besseres als Kapitalismus und Demokratie. Alle anderen Systeme haben sich in der Vergangenheit als nicht zielführend und selbst zerstörend erwiesen.

Also, was soll man tun? Das System kann/darf man nicht ändern. Man kann nur die Spielregeln anpassen.

MfG


----------



## zeldafan1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wir haben nix besseres als Kapitalismus und Demokratie. Alle anderen Systeme haben sich in der Vergangenheit als nicht zielführend und selbst zerstörend erwiesen.
> 
> Also, was soll man tun? Das System kann/darf man nicht ändern. Man kann nur die Spielregeln anpassen.
> 
> MfG


Das ist genau das was ich meine mit "hat man die Eier". Es ist eine Fehlentwicklung unser System als sakrosankt hinzunehmen und alternativlos zu nennen. Der Prozess der Politik sollte kein fester, sondern ein Fortschreitender sein. 

Welche anderen Systeme meinst du denn? Wir haben die Monarchie, die keiner will, die Diktatur, die ebenfalls keiner will und die Demokratie, welche sich bisher als am zuverlässigsten erwiesen hat. Diese will auch niemand ändern, abgesehen von Nazis und Stalinisten (die praktisch ausgestorben sind, damit meine ich keine Kommunisten). Und selbstzerstörend ist der Kapitalismus wohl auf jeden Fall auch, sieht man sich seinen Hang zu Schulden, Armut und Inflation an.

Und wo steht bitte dass eine Veränderung der Wirtschaftsordnung verboten wäre? Der Gedanke dass Demokratie und Kapitalismus einher gehen leuchtet mir nicht ein, ein Wirtschaftssystem und eine Staatsordnung sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Das Grundgesetz schützt unsere demokratische Grundordnung. Nicht aber den Kapitalismus.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Der Kollaps des ganzen Finanz- und Wirtschaftssystems wie wir es über  Jahrzehnte lang kennengelernt haben bzw. gewohnt sind, ist  unausweichlich.

Es wird noch  gewaltig rumpeln, da der sogenannte "Reset" unausweichlich sein wird, es  wird massenhaft Verlierer geben, ja, mehr noch als heute der oft  zitierte faule Hartz IV Arbeitsverweigerer, der ganze Mittelstand wird  ja auch immer mehr weggefressen, dazu die immer größere Anzahl von  Menschen, die trotz Vollzeitjobs bzw. 2-3 Jobs in Teilzeit nicht umhin  kommen, sich beim Amt um Almosen zur Aufstockung = ergänzendes Hartz  IV, zur Sau machen zu müssen.
Selbst gut ausgebildete Akademiker  hangeln sich oftmals nur noch durch unbezahlte Praktika, wenn sie nicht  nach einiger Zeit stempeln gehen wollen.

Es ist einfach zu viel  Geld in den Märkten, wurde hier ja auch schon mal angesprochen, aber im  Prinzip stellt sich ja auch die Frage des "Großen Ganzen", ob und wie  wir uns als Gesellschaft auf die immer mehr zunehmende Relativierung bis  hin zur Bedeutungslosigkeit der Arbeit an und für sich, einzustellen  werden wissen.
Es ist ja nichts Neues, wenn man sagt, es werden immer  weniger Menschen zur Erzielung der Produktivität benötigt,  gleichzeitig aber haben wir die Misere der viel zu geringen Geburten und  der wachsenden Vergreisung - wenn ich nicht irre, muss ab 2050 ein  Vollzeitarbeitnehmer bis 75 arbeiten, um zwei Rentner zu finanzieren -  wobei die meisten dann eh nur noch Grundsicherung erhalten dürften,  Rente nach heutigen Ansprüchen wird man dann nur noch aus  Geschichtsbüchern kennen.

Ich denke mal, es läuft so vieles  falsch/verkehrt in Deutschland, wie auch weltweit, und nein, ich habe  keine Lösungen parat, aber um ehrlich zu sein, graust es mir doch vor  dem Tag, wenn alles auf "Zero" gestellt werden muss... Was wird aus dem  noch mühsam beschworenen "sozialen Frieden" hier werden? 
Werden wir  verzweifelte Menschen erleben, die Lebensmittel plündern, da Geld  keinen Wert mehr hat?
Wird man gar Panzer einsetzen wollen, da sich unser Volk mittels seiner geballten Masse gen Reichstag bewegen wird?

Egal was kommen wird, die nächsten 10 Jahre (mindestens) werden sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## poiu (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

@Cungalunga


zu denn Militär ausgaben hab ich etwas vorher verlintk




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-hin-gibt-es-einen-ausweg-59.html#post3960644


neben der Abwrakpräme habt ihr die Pharmaindustriehilfen vergessen, wir haben doch tonnenweise Impfstoff gekauft 






@Colonel Faulkner


und wie es krachen wird, spätestens wenn uns das Öl ausgeht, 2013 wird der Zenit erreicht der Verbrauch steigt aber die Fördermengen sollen ab 2013 stark  sinken  ( ob dieses statistk noch stimmt weiß ich nicht)


Öl ist der Motor unsere Wirtschaft und wie es um die steht *hust* ähm kein Kommentar XD


 Aber wir  Menschen sind auch clever, für Produktion von Medikamenten Benötigt man Öl und was machen wir, wir verbrennen es Juhu.


Freut euch schon darauf wenn die Medis Schweine Teuer werden und wir auf dem Balkon Kräuter züchten, ach nee das ist ja Bald auch verboten XD


Colonel du sagst es, es läuft viel Falsch, na ja abwarten wir werden sehen.
http://www.das-wilde-gartenblog.de/...enen-garten-demnaechst-genehmigungspflichtig/


----------



## Cungalunga (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

was uns die Politikerkaste derzeit als "Demokratie vorgaukelt ist vielmehr eine Plutokratie http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plutokratie
Meine Eltern stammen aus dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien obwohl dieser Staat eigentlich Sozialistisch war durften die Bürger dank Tito und seinem Titoismus Titoismus
in den Westen ausreisen um dort zu arbeiten.
Ich bin selbst überfragt wie die nähere Zunkunft von uns allen in Europa sich entwickeln wird hauptsache es kommt nicht zum Krieg.
Ich hatte jede Woche anstatt Religionsunterricht in der deutschen schule "muttersprachlichen ergänzungsunterricht" sprich 90 min Roten Terror aka partisanenlieder auswendig lernen, die Jugofahne mit einem lineal zeichnen, kyrillisch lesen und schreiben lernen und einen SuperUltra Roten Lehrer mit feuchter aussprache


----------



## poiu (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

@Cungalunga
 Ach wir Orientieren uns doch USA und Deren Lobbyismus, dort wird ja auch nur der mit der dicksten Brieftasche Präsident bzw. der der die Dicksten Brieftaschen repräsentiert.



als ich das gelesen hab




> ...sprich 90 min Roten Terror...


Dachte ich zuerst du hattest Ergänzungsuntersicht durch einen SPDler


----------



## zeldafan1 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Cungalunga schrieb:


> was uns die Politikerkaste derzeit als "Demokratie vorgaukelt ist vielmehr eine Plutokratie http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plutokratie
> Meine Eltern stammen aus dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien obwohl dieser Staat eigentlich Sozialistisch war durften die Bürger dank Tito und seinem Titoismus Titoismus
> in den Westen ausreisen um dort zu arbeiten.
> Ich bin selbst überfragt wie die nähere Zunkunft von uns allen in Europa sich entwickeln wird hauptsache es kommt nicht zum Krieg.
> Ich hatte jede Woche anstatt Religionsunterricht in der deutschen schule "muttersprachlichen ergänzungsunterricht" sprich 90 min Roten Terror aka partisanenlieder auswendig lernen, die Jugofahne mit einem lineal zeichnen, kyrillisch lesen und schreiben lernen und einen SuperUltra Roten Lehrer mit feuchter aussprache


Die Sache mit der Plutokratie stimmt... 

Aber bezüglich Jugoslawien: Das war, auch wenn Tito es so genannt hat, genauso wenig Sozialismus wie die Sowjetunion oder Kuba ihn hatte. Das war Diktatur mit Zentralverwaltungswirtschaft. Um das ganze mal krass darzustellen: Wenn ich einen Haufen Mist golden anmale, ist er immer noch Mist.


----------



## SL55 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Seit nicht so pesimistisch.

In der Geschichte gab es schon genug Krisen in verschiedenen Erdteilen, und jedesmal gab es ein morgen. Das wir auch hier so sein. Auch bei uns gab es Krisen - und jede wurde überstanden und machen uns zu dem was wir jetzt sind. 

Angst um die Mittelschicht habe ich auch keine, da es solche Sprüche wirklich immer gab/immer geben wird. Ich hab eher Angst um die wirklich armen, die werden immer mehr werden, denn in unserer heutigen Zeit zählt immer mehr die (Schul-)Bildung, ohne einer guten bist du aufgeschmissen. Aber es gibt einfach Menschen, die haben nicht die nötigen Vorraussetzungen zu studieren oder wenigstens eine Matura (=Abitur) abzuschließen. Und die sind in Zukunft die armen Schweine, obwohl sie nix dafür können. 

Aber gut, da können die Regierungen wenig dagegen machen, da ist eher die Wirtschaft und die Gesellschaft gefragt.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wir haben nix besseres als Kapitalismus und Demokratie. Alle anderen Systeme haben sich in der Vergangenheit als nicht zielführend und selbst zerstörend erwiesen.
> 
> Also, was soll man tun? Das System kann/darf man nicht ändern. Man kann nur die Spielregeln anpassen.



Das System kann sich aber ändern und niemand verbietet es. Und diese aktuell laufende Änderung ist die Selbstzerstörung. Entweder löst man sich von alten Dogmen und baut ein alternatives System auf, ehe das aktuelle komplett versagt, oder man hat ein echtes Problem. Denn im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen Systemen, die auf rein politischer Ebene (Absolutismus) oder auf politischer und sozialer Ebene (real existierender Sozialismus) zusammenbrachen, sorgt die aktuelle Martkwirtschaft auch für verbrannte Erde auf extentieller Ebene (Rohstoffe, Natur, Klima...) - und die lassen sich weder auf absehbare Zeit regenerieren noch kennen wir irgend ein System, dass auch nur ansatzweise ohne sie auskommt. Noch schlimmer als ein Systemzusammenbruch ist aber die Unfähigkeit zum Neuanfang.




poiu schrieb:


> neben der Abwrakpräme habt ihr die Pharmaindustriehilfen vergessen, wir haben doch tonnenweise Impfstoff gekauft



Das war aber keine Rettung, der Pharmaindustrie gings schon vorher blendend 




> und wie es krachen wird, spätestens wenn uns das Öl ausgeht, 2013 wird der Zenit erreicht der Verbrauch steigt aber die Fördermengen sollen ab 2013 stark  sinken  ( ob dieses statistk noch stimmt weiß ich nicht)



Solche Statistiken stimmen in aller Regel nicht, weil es sehr schwer ist, das Wechselspiel zwischen Ölpreis, zu diesem Preis förderbares Öl und Nachfrage exakt vorherzusagen. Frühere Prognosen, die Peak Oil in die 90er packten, haben z.B. nicht damit gerechnet, dass es sich für Kanada tatsächlich rentieren würde, ganze Landstriche unter großem Energieaufwand in eine Mondlandschaft zu verwandeln - aber mitlerweile haben die selbst das Feigenblättchen Kyoto gekündigt und bauen ihren Teersand trotzdem ab. (und Deutschland/EU kann sich nichtmal auf Strafzölle einigen)
Ist aber eigentlich auch ganz egal, wie exakt die Entwicklung abläuft. Fakt ist: Es wird immer soviel verbraucht, wie angeboten wird - und der Preis, der gezahlt werden muss, wird immer höher und unsere massiv Öl/Transport abhängige Wirtschaft somit kostspielieger, ohne dass diese Ausgaben aus zusätzlichem Nutzen gegenfinanzierbar wären.




Cungalunga schrieb:


> was uns die Politikerkaste derzeit als "Demokratie vorgaukelt ist vielmehr eine Plutokratie http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plutokratie



Und das wirklich traurige ist:
Nur zur Hälfte ist die Marktwirtschaft dafür verantwortlich (die nunmal per Definition demjenigen mehr Möglichkeiten/Macht gibt, der mehr Geld hat). Die andere Hälfte ist das Desinteresse der Bevölkerung. Wenn 50-90% (je nachdem, wieviele man neben den Nichtwählern noch als politisch inaktiv zählt, weil sie nur aus Gewohnheit und ohne Nachdenken ankreuzen) nicht mitmachen, dann bleibt von der Demokratie eben nur eine Oligarchie übrig 




SL55 schrieb:


> Seit nicht so pesimistisch.



Aber sonst werden wir nur wieder enttäuscht. 



> In der Geschichte gab es schon genug Krisen in verschiedenen Erdteilen, und jedesmal gab es ein morgen. Das wir auch hier so sein. Auch bei uns gab es Krisen - und jede wurde überstanden und machen uns zu dem was wir jetzt sind.



Du sagst es: Es gab Krisen in verschiedenen Erdteilen. Und wenn du genau hinguckst, wurden diese immer durch Ausbeutung von / Hilfen aus anderen Erdteilen überwunden.

Aktuell haben wir:
- Finanz-, Immobilien-, Staatsschulden- und Wirtschaftskrise in Nordamerika
- Finanz-, Währungs-, Staatsschulden- und Wirtschaftskrise in Europa
- Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise in vielen asiatischen Staaten (Staatsschuldenkrise z.T. anbahnend bzw. alles dafür verhanden. Man vergleiche z.B. die japanische mit der griechischen Staatsverschuldung)
- Politik- und (dadurch bedingt) Wirtschaftskrisen in den meisten arabischen Staaten
- Politik- und Sozialkrisen (und allgemein wenig Wirtschaft) in weiten Teilen Afrikas
- Politik- und Wirtschaftskrise in Russland und Mittelamerika
- Australien und Südamerika haben bislang nur punktuell Wirtschaftsprobleme (und in Venezuela natürlich eine Währungskrise), aber ansonsten auch nur Stagnation
- Ozeanien hatte sowie nie was anderes als Tourismus (bzw. nicht - wenn Krise herrscht) und Subsistenzwirtschaft
- China sieht sich vor einer Wirtschaftskrise wegen wegbrechender Märkte - und über Politik und Soziales brauchen wir da wohl gar nicht reden
- Alle Einwohner der Antarktis sind von anderen Teilen der Welt abhängig
(und das ist wohlgemerkt der Ist-Zustand. Zu zusätzlichen, immer aktuer werdenden Problemen steht weiter oben genug)

Irgendwie fällt mir kein Erdteil ein, an dem man sich diesmal aus dem Wasser ziehen soll. Das ist nunmal das Problem bei einer "globalisierten Weltwirtschaft": Es gibt nur die eine und wenn die scheitert, hat niemand mehr etwas. 



> Angst um die Mittelschicht habe ich auch keine, da es solche Sprüche wirklich immer gab/immer geben wird. Ich hab eher Angst um die wirklich armen, die werden immer mehr werden, denn in unserer heutigen Zeit zählt immer mehr die (Schul-)Bildung, ohne einer guten bist du aufgeschmissen. Aber es gibt einfach Menschen, die haben nicht die nötigen Vorraussetzungen zu studieren oder wenigstens eine Matura (=Abitur) abzuschließen. Und die sind in Zukunft die armen Schweine, obwohl sie nix dafür können.
> 
> Aber gut, da können die Regierungen wenig dagegen machen, da ist eher die Wirtschaft und die Gesellschaft gefragt.


 
Zumindest Gesellschaft und Regierung sollte eigentlich kein Widerspruch sein. Und ob es Regierung und Wirtschaft sein müssen, ist halt eine der großen Fragen unserer Zeit. Wenn man sich diverse Rettungspakete anguckt, dann ist die Antwort in einer Richtung imho schon gegeben.


----------



## poiu (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das war aber keine Rettung, der Pharmaindustrie gings schon vorher blendend



das lass es mich so sagen, da kriegt jemand für seine Lobbyarbeit einen guten Job nach seiner Politischen Karriere oder seine Kinder haben ihn schon jetzt






> Solche Statistiken stimmen in aller Regel nicht, weil es sehr schwer ist, das Wechselspiel zwischen Ölpreis, zu diesem Preis förderbares Öl und Nachfrage exakt vorherzusagen. Frühere Prognosen, die Peak Oil in die 90er packten, haben z.B. nicht damit gerechnet, dass es sich für Kanada tatsächlich rentieren würde, ganze Landstriche unter großem Energieaufwand in eine Mondlandschaft zu verwandeln - aber mitlerweile haben die selbst das Feigenblättchen Kyoto gekündigt und bauen ihren Teersand trotzdem ab. (und Deutschland/EU kann sich nichtmal auf Strafzölle einigen)
> Ist aber eigentlich auch ganz egal, wie exakt die Entwicklung abläuft. Fakt ist: Es wird immer soviel verbraucht, wie angeboten wird - und der Preis, der gezahlt werden muss, wird immer höher und unsere massiv Öl/Transport abhängige Wirtschaft somit kostspielieger, ohne dass diese Ausgaben aus zusätzlichem Nutzen gegenfinanzierbar wären.




Dito, deshalb hab ich auch gesagt das ich nicht weiß wie aktuell diese aussage ist, aber auf kurz oder lang geht uns das Öl aus  okay in Deutschland können wir wie Hitler damals welches aus  Kohle pressen, wenn die Öl Preise Steigen wird das Rentabel, aber seinen wir ehrlich das zögert nur das Problem hinaus, beseitigt es aber nicht.

Aber die Fördermengen steigen nicht mehr großartig,  dafür steigt aber der Verbrauch in Ländern wie China, Indien & Co

Lustig ist ja wenn ich mich an die alten Rangierbahnhöfe erinnre da gab es früher in vielen Städten & Vororten, heute viele geschlossen und wir haben es auf unsere Autobahnen verlagert 

Eindeutig ist das Benzin/Diesel  immo noch wohl zu billig


----------



## SL55 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



poiu schrieb:


> Dito, deshalb hab ich auch gesagt das ich nicht weiß wie aktuell diese aussage ist, aber auf kurz oder lang geht uns das Öl aus  okay in Deutschland können wir wie Hitler damals welches aus Kohle pressen, wenn die Öl Preise Steigen wird das Rentabel, aber seinen wir ehrlich das zögert nur das Problem hinaus, beseitigt es aber nicht.
> 
> Aber die Fördermengen steigen nicht mehr großartig, dafür steigt aber der Verbrauch in Ländern wie China, Indien & Co



Im Endeffekt kannst du aus vielen Dingen Kraftstoffersatz gewinnen, an dem wird es auch nicht scheitern. (Darum werden wohl auch in Zukunft Elektroautos keine ernstzunehmende Alternative, da einfaches nachtanken immer noch leichter ist.) Also am Öl als Kraftstoff wird die Welt nicht untergehen. Die vielen Dinge die aus Erdöl noch gewonnen werden, z.B. Kunststoffe, ist da schon ein ärgeres Problem. Zwar kann man das auch aus anderen Stoffen herstellen, nur so ineffizient und teuer dass es sich nicht auszahlt.



> Lustig ist ja wenn ich mich an die alten Rangierbahnhöfe erinnre da gab es früher in vielen Städten & Vororten, heute viele geschlossen und wir haben es auf unsere Autobahnen verlagert
> 
> Eindeutig ist das Benzin/Diesel immo noch wohl zu billig



Jein. Klar, höhere Benzinpreise würden mehr Leute/Waren auf die Schiene treiben. Aber das Problem liegt eigentlich an der Eisenbahn selbst. Die ÖBB hier bei mir in Österreich ist eine sehr ineffiziente Bahn wo viele Entscheidungen schlecht getroffen wurden/werden. Im Vergleich dazu die Schweiz, mit ähnlich schwierigen geographischen Verhältnissen, hat eine viel effizientere Bahn die von viel mehr Menschen benutzt wird. Das gleiche kann man auch auf Deutschland und Frankreich übertragen - in Frankreich funktioniert das Konzept der TGV mMn besser als das ICE Konzept der DB - in Frankreich wurden einfach Neubaustrecken gebaut, mit möglichst wenig Brücken und/oder Tunnelbauten, um die Kosten klein zu halten. Dafür können keine/kaum Güterzüge drauf fahren. Dafür hat man die einmalige Möglichkeit neue Trassen zu wählen ohne durch Bahnhöfe an denen nicht gehalten wird zu fahren. Und man baut viel billger. Güterzüge können ja weiterhin auf den alten Strecken fahren. Deutschland dagegen hat mit viel Geld und viel technischem Aufwand die Altbaustrecken modernisiert und für den Hochgeschwindigkeitsverkehr vorbereitet bzw. die Neubaustrecken aufwendig auch für den Güterzugverkehr fit gemacht.

Aber wir driften vom Thema ab. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



poiu schrieb:


> Eindeutig ist das Benzin/Diesel  immo noch wohl zu billig



*sign*
Energie und Rohstoffe im allgemeinen. Aber unsere Regierung belohnt halt lieber den Verbrauch von Öl und die Produktion von CO2 in großem Maßstab (Stichwort: Ökosteuerabsenkung) und bestraft das Schaffen von Arbeitsplätzen bzw. das Arbeiten an sich (Stichwort: Lohnsteuer). Gelegentlich kommen dann irgendwelche Grenzwertdiskussionen, um die entstehenden Fehler zu korrigieren, die aber selbst dann nur eine Störung mit eingeschränkter Wirkung wären, wenn sie nicht ohnehin durch Lobbyarbeit bis zum geht nicht mehr verwässert werden.
Aber hat ja niemand gesagt, dass die Leute das Konzept der Marktwirtschaft verstehen müssen, nur weil sie in einer leben und den Kapitalismus seit Jahrzehnten als Maß aller Dinge preisen.




SL55 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt kannst du aus vielen Dingen Kraftstoffersatz gewinnen, an dem wird es auch nicht scheitern. (Darum werden wohl auch in Zukunft Elektroautos keine ernstzunehmende Alternative, da einfaches nachtanken immer noch leichter ist.) Also am Öl als Kraftstoff wird die Welt nicht untergehen. Die vielen Dinge die aus Erdöl noch gewonnen werden, z.B. Kunststoffe, ist da schon ein ärgeres Problem. Zwar kann man das auch aus anderen Stoffen herstellen, nur so ineffizient und teuer dass es sich nicht auszahlt.



Der Preisaufschlag wäre bei Kunststoffen (deren Preis nunmal nur zum kleinen Teil aus dem Rohmaterial resultiert) wesentlich leichter zu verkraften, als bei synthetischen Treibstoffen. Allenfalls Biosprit ist da eine Ausnahme (und da wird ja fleißig -und erfolgreich- an Biokunststoffen gearbeitet), weil er sich fast von selbst erzeugt - aber nicht annähernd in den Mengen, die wir aktuell verbrauchen.

In sofern würde ich nicht so pauschal sagen, dass Elektroautos keine Zukunft haben. Langfristig werden sie, vermutlich mit Brennstoffzelle als Energiespeicher, die einzige Form von Langstreckenindividualmobilität sein, die möglich ist.
Nur:
"Langfristig" heißt "nachdem wir alle Atomkraftwerke, alle Braunkohlekraftwerke, alle Steinkohlekraftwerke, alle Gaskraftwerke und alle Biomassekraftwerke zumindest in Europa (eigentlich aber im Umkreis von 4000-5000 km) durch Wind/Wasser/Sonne ersetzt haben". Das heißt, bei heutiger Ausbaugeschwindigkeit, frühestens Ende des Jahrhunderts. Bei anhaltender Beschleunigung des Ausbaus vielleicht auch etwas schneller - aber die wird, ohne grundsätzliche Einstellungsänderung aller, nicht gegen die bereits geschilderten Einschränkungen zu halten sein.
und:
Individualmobilität oberhalb der Reichweite eines Fahrrads wird allgemein ein ziemlich seltener Luxus werden. 




> Jein. Klar, höhere Benzinpreise würden mehr Leute/Waren auf die Schiene treiben. Aber das Problem liegt eigentlich an der Eisenbahn selbst. Die ÖBB hier bei mir in Österreich ist eine sehr ineffiziente Bahn wo viele Entscheidungen schlecht getroffen wurden/werden. Im Vergleich dazu die Schweiz, mit ähnlich schwierigen geographischen Verhältnissen, hat eine viel effizientere Bahn die von viel mehr Menschen benutzt wird. Das gleiche kann man auch auf Deutschland und Frankreich übertragen - in Frankreich funktioniert das Konzept der TGV mMn besser als das ICE Konzept der DB - in Frankreich wurden einfach Neubaustrecken gebaut, mit möglichst wenig Brücken und/oder Tunnelbauten, um die Kosten klein zu halten. Dafür können keine/kaum Güterzüge drauf fahren. Dafür hat man die einmalige Möglichkeit neue Trassen zu wählen ohne durch Bahnhöfe an denen nicht gehalten wird zu fahren. Und man baut viel billger. Güterzüge können ja weiterhin auf den alten Strecken fahren. Deutschland dagegen hat mit viel Geld und viel technischem Aufwand die Altbaustrecken modernisiert und für den Hochgeschwindigkeitsverkehr vorbereitet bzw. die Neubaustrecken aufwendig auch für den Güterzugverkehr fit gemacht.



Das deutsche Bahnsystem leidet nicht an der Verwendung alter Strecken (am generellen Mangel neuer schon eher) oder an den Ansprüchen des Güterverkehrs (neue ICE Trassen wurden steiler gebaut - die ersten TGV-Trassen dagegen mit normalen Steigungen), sondern an den von dir erwähnten Bahnhöfen. Das Land ist, im Gegensatz zu Frankreich, einfach zu zersiedelt. Der TGV hat auf knapp 500 km Strecke zwei Zwischenhalte - und fährt damit auch wirklich alle wichtigen Orte an, die an der Strecke liegen, der ICE muss auf gleicher Strecke 6-8 mal halten.

Das Hauptproblem ist imho aber nicht die Geschwindigkeit - es gäbe viele Routen, auf denen die Bahn trotzdem mit überfüllten Autobahnen mithalten kann -, sondern der Preis. Selbst wenn man alleine im Auto sitzt, zahlt man z.T. noch weniger für den Sprit, als für den Regelpreis der Deutschen Bahn. Und das hängt dann eben doch damit zusammen, dass bei der Bahn einiges mehr an Personal, an Streckenkosten, Umweltauflagen,... in den Fahrpreisen steckt, während das beim Straßenverkehr alles als Fixkosten ansteht, die man einmal zahlt (z.T. auch als nicht-Autofahrer, weil sie direkt aus dem Staatssäckel kommen. Aber da wird die Aufrechnung schwierig). Und genau hier könnte man z.B. ansetzen, in dem man einen kostenlosen, eng getakteten, engmaschigen ÖPNV anbietet, der aus angemessenen Abgaben auf Öl finanziert werden könnte. Dann braucht nämlich für den Alltag kein Auto mehr (-> man hat die Fixkosten nicht mehr "sowieso") und umgekehrt ist es auf Langstrecken keine Billigalternative mehr.

Aber was macht unsere Regierung stattdessen?
Fernbusse freigeben 



> Aber wir driften vom Thema ab.


 
Stimmt wohl  /Ende


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Kurzfassung:
ich hab tierische Angst vor dem was ich in meinem Leben noch erleben werde und das sollten alle anderen auch haben.
Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ich noch die Abgründe der menschliche Seele kennenlernen werde.
Solange es noch geht: Carpe diem


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Kurzfassung:
> ich hab tierische Angst vor dem was ich in meinem Leben noch erleben werde und das sollten alle anderen auch haben.
> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ich noch die Abgründe der menschliche Seele kennenlernen werde.
> Solange es noch geht: Carpe diem


 Ich weiß, ich komme aus einer Generation (1978 erfolgte meine Installation), die vielleicht die letzte Generation ist, die noch ein halbwegs gutes Leben mitbekommen hat... Aber als (mit)denkender Mensch, der sich für die Vorgänge um sich und andere herum interessiert, der sich nicht einfach nur in die Berieselung ergehen kann, wenn man darüber nachdenkt, wie wenig "frei" wir eigentlich in Wahrheit doch sind - denn in unserem System hat nur der Freiheit, der am meisten Geld hat - kann ich einfach nicht jeden Tag so weiter leben, als ob schon alles ok wäre...

Mir ist klar, als Einzelner kann man nichts bewirken, wir können als Menschen, als Volk - auch wenn Politik und Wirtschaft alles dafür tun, um dies zu verhindern - uns nur zusammen, quer über alle Schranken und Unterschiede, bewusst werden, wenn wir nicht alle zusammen halten, wenn wir nicht versuchen jeden so gut es geht, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "mit zu nehmen", bar dieser ganzen unwürdigen "Der ist nicht profitabel, der kann ruhig verrecken" Mentalität, dann wird es uns wie ein Erdbeben treffen, und wie von alters her, werden nur die obersten 10% des Landes unbeschadet heraus kommen.

Die Frage wird sein, wenn es hart auf hart kommen sollte, ob wir wirklich imstande wären, uns neu zu justieren, jeder Einzelne von uns, wir alle als Menschen in einer Gemeinschaft. Mehr als nur leise Zweifel meinerseits, seitdem die soziale Ausgrenzung seit gut 10+ Jahren stetig an Schärfe hinzu gewonnen hat...

Mag ich auch sicherlich einen Hang fürs Fatale haben, irgendwie kommt mir gerade ein Spruch aus einem der Rambofilme in den Sinn:

"Das einzig Wichtige in einem Krieg ist überleben, sonst nichts."

Und jetzt trinke ich noch die Flasche australischen Rotwein aus.


----------



## Cungalunga (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Ich bin für den "ernstfall" schonmal gut eingedeckt und besitze in Bosnien eine Zastava M72 mit reichlich munition für läppische 75€ erworben nagelneu verpackt und dazu gab es noch eine Makarov gratis dazu. leider kann ich das zeugs nicht nach Deutschland mitschleppen.
Die jetzige wirtschafliche Situation erinnert mich stark an Jugoslawien anfang der 90er wie hohe arbeitslosigkeit, perspektivlosigkeit der jugend, Vetternwirtschaft, hohe verschuldung usw.
Colonel Faulkner ich bin Baujahr 1976 und Deutschland "war" mal ein paradies für alle, spätestens mitte der 90er fing der langsame aber stetige abstieg für bestimmte Bevölkerungsschichten .


----------



## SL55 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Cungalunga schrieb:


> Die jetzige wirtschafliche Situation erinnert mich stark an Jugoslawien anfang der 90er wie hohe arbeitslosigkeit, perspektivlosigkeit der jugend, Vetternwirtschaft, hohe verschuldung usw.



Na jetzt übertreib nicht, in Jugoslawien Anfang der 90er herrschte immer wieder Krieg im eigenen Land, in Deutschland dagegen nicht.

"Richtige" Kriege sind immer noch grausamer und machen mehr kaputt als Wirtschaftskrisen.

Und ganz ehrlich? Ich bin 1994 geboren, werde heuer 18. Und ich habe keine Angst vorm Leben, freue mich auf die nächsten 60+ Jahre. Auch wenn ich noch nicht in die Arbeitswelt eingestiegen bin, habe ich keine Angst davor und keine Zweifel einmal einen Job zu finden. 

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, ihr malt die ganze Zeit Weltuntergangsszenarien an die Wand. Seit nicht so pessimistisch!


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

du, ich hab auch n job und werd in den nächsten par jahren sicherlich noch viele schöne dinge erleben, aber es wird sich ändern. ich weiß nicht ob es jemand schonmal geschrieben hatte, aber wie lange hält durchschnittlich ein bevölkerungssystem? wird sicherlich bald mal wieder zeit für ne wende. spätestens wenn es sich für bestimmte große firmen auf einmal ins negative wendet. dies will ich besonders auf die öl-lobby beziehen. wenn es für die bergab geht nehmen die vieles mit. immerhin hängen manche firmen so tief in anderen sachen mit drin...wenn da n großer aufschrei kommt wars das erstmal fürn nicht nur n par tausend mit der arbeit...und das wird erst der anfang sein.
ich bin sicherlich auch nicht pessimistisch, aber man muss das auch realistisch sehen

für alle verschwörungstheoretiker hab ich mal was: 
	
	



```
http://www.lobbycontrol.de/blog/
```

@colonel
selbst ich als 90er jahrgang kenne noch ein leben, was die meisten aus meiner zeit nie kennengelernt haben. seitdem ich aber in berlin bin sehe ich erstmal wie die wirklichkeit für die meisten menschen aussieht. und es ist zum kotzen. alleine die vorstellung, dass ich mal so sei, lässt es mir kalt den rücken runter laufen.
ich habe mich vor 2 jahren auch schon mit dem theme beschäftigt...hab es aber im gegensatz zu dir dann sein lassen. der grund dafür war, dass es einfahc zu viel ist. es gibt ja kaum ein themengebiet, was kein extremen umsturz bräuchte. wenn nicht mehr menschen aufwachen hat man absolut keine chance...auch nicht als möchtegern anti-organisation. auch wenn ich grad n bisschen abschwenke...wenn ich nur schon von dieser occupy bewegung hören wird mir schlecht. n haufen leute, die denken, als wüssten sie plötzlich was los ist und man könne mit rumsitzen was bewirken. das einzige was man bewirkt ist, dass die manager nicht arbeiten, sondern am fesnter in ihrem büro stehen und witze über die "deppen da unten" machen


----------



## Cungalunga (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

@SL55 ok war etwas überspitzt meine Aussage aber trotzdem höre ich immer wieder in meinem Umfeld wie viele meiner Mitbürger auf gut Deutsch die faxen dicke haben.
Durch den regiden Sparkurs müssen ja Portugal, Italien, Griecheland, Spanien usw. den Gürtel enger schnallen und schon hört man die nächste Hiobsbotschaft das entsprechend auch der konsum massiv zurückgeht, so daß der neuwagen absatz in Spanien zb um 40% zurückgeht und schon bekommen wir die Krise mit (deutschland exportiert zu 2/3 in die EU).
Wir werden sehen wie sich 2012 im weitern verlauf entwickelt, jedenfalls wird es ein turbulentes jahr.


----------



## poiu (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Cungalunga schrieb:


> Ich bin für den "ernstfall" schonmal gut eingedeckt und besitze in Bosnien eine Zastava M72 mit reichlich munition




ich kenne nur die Zastava mit Lenkrad  aber dein Vorschlag hab ich schonmal gehört, ging um die leute die in Gold investiert haben, wenn die glauben das dass System zusammenbricht dann ist eine Investition in Kalaschnikow besser angelegtes Geld.




Cungalunga schrieb:


> Durch den regiden Sparkurs müssen ja Portugal, Italien, Griecheland, Spanien usw. den Gürtel enger schnallen und schon hört man die nächste Hiobsbotschaft das entsprechend auch der konsum massiv zurückgeht, so daß der neuwagen absatz in Spanien zb um 40% zurückgeht und schon bekommen wir die Krise mit (deutschland exportiert zu 2/3 in die EU).




ach ist ewiges Wachstum in einem begrenzten System nicht möglich ups das sollte mal einer unseren Politikern erzählen 



Das Problem ist auch Outsourcing, wenn man die Arbeitsplätze ins Ausland verschiebt und hier lohndumping macht, wer soll die Produkte denn dann noch kaufen können. Das gleiche umgekehrt wenn wir hier lohndumping betreiben und die Leute im Ausland ihre Arbeitsplätze verlieren wer soll unseren Dreck dann noch kaufen können. Deshalb retten wir die Griechen & Co doch um unsere exporte zu schützen


zu Portugal gab es was nettes bei fefe 


Fefes Blog


mal ein kleines Beispiel was ich in meinen Studenten Nebenjobs erlebt habe, Maschinenbau betrieb mit Zweigstellen in Indien, Polen, usw.


Mitarbeiter Lohnabstufung = Dreiklassen Gesellschaft:


1. alte Mitarbeiter mit 30 Jahre alten Werksvertrag Stundenlohn 20 bis ü30€/h
2. neue Mitarbeiter ~10€ der Meister&Techniker 15-17€/h
3 Leiharbeiter 7-8,75€/h


aber am besten war was ich dort gemacht habe, made in Poland/India abgedreht und am nächsten Tag mit made in Germany gestempelt


Deshalb muss ich immer lachen wenn ich höre dem Deutschen Maschinenbau geht es gut,  Exporte usw.


Das gleiche schon von bekannten gehört, die haben Automobilteile aus Frankreich auch in made in Germany Kartons gesteckt, wahrscheinlich ist das gleiche in vorher in Frankreich passiert. 


Also merkt es euch Made in Germany = unverpackt in Deutschland 


Höhere Transport kosten würden das ganze etwas dämpfen, aber man sollte sich auch fragen wieso wir Importe aus Ländern zulassen die unter menschenunwürdigen Bedienungen produzieren. 


Ich stelle mal eine hypothetische Welt vor, stellt euch mal vor ihr habt eine mehr oder wenige homogene Welt,
überall ähnliche Mindeststandards also Renten, Krankenversicherung Pflicht & Mindestlöhne. Ich spreche nicht mal von gleichen Standards, das wäre zu utopisch, sondern nur das es diese Vorgaben regional angepasst geben würde 






  Heute haben wir eine sehr heterogene Welt, die hoch vernetzt ist und der  Spott billige Transport ist nur das i Tüpfelchen.


An dieser Situation haben sich viele bereichert.


Man muss mal überlegen anstatt solche Errungenschaften des 19 Jahrhunderts wie Renten & Co zu exportieren, wird systematisch behauptet das sei alles zu teuer und man wolle die Zustände aus den Anfängen des 19 Jahrhunderts, am besten mit leibeigenen.
Das ist doch was die FDP & andere Konservative wollen, oder interpretiere ich das Falsch


----------



## Cungalunga (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

@poiu hehehe ja Zastava oder Yugo das sind Fahrzeuge zb Yugo 45 der wurde sogar in die USA exportiert  (die armen Amis) gibts auch einen netten Witz aus den USA : warum hat ein Yugo 45 eine Heckscheibenheizung? damit beim anschieben einem nicht die Hände einfrieren!.
Weil der haufen Industrieschrott nie von anhieb starten will, hört sich  das ungefähr so an: Kako pali Yugo 45 sa Google translate - YouTube .
Wenigstens haben die jugendlichen damit Spass Tvoj problem - yugo - YouTube


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



poiu schrieb:


> Höhere Transport kosten würden das ganze etwas dämpfen, aber man sollte sich auch fragen wieso wir Importe aus Ländern zulassen die unter menschenunwürdigen Bedienungen produzieren.



Wenn wir global die gleichen Maßstäbe anlegen würden, müssten wir uns ja am Ende die Frage stellen, warum wir in Brasilien Atomkraftwerke finanzieren, in Deutschland abreißen und den Iran bombardieren wollen, weil er welche betreibt 



> Ich stelle mal eine hypothetische Welt vor, stellt euch mal vor ihr habt eine mehr oder wenige homogene Welt,
> überall ähnliche Mindeststandards also Renten, Krankenversicherung Pflicht & Mindestlöhne. Ich spreche nicht mal von gleichen Standards, das wäre zu utopisch, sondern nur das es diese Vorgaben regional angepasst geben würde



Auf so eine Welt steuern wir zu - dank Globalisierung. Nur leider ist die Mehrheit der Europäer offensichtlich unfähig zu realisieren, was es für uns bedeutet, wenn das globale Mittel der derzeitigen Lebensstandards gebildet wird...



> Das ist doch was die FDP & andere Konservative wollen, oder interpretiere ich das Falsch


 
Jein. Wenn man schon auf Stammtischniveau reden will, dann sollte man wenigstens sagen:
Die FDP ist wirtschaftsliberal und sympathisiert mit Kräften, die die Zustände, die Anfangs des 19. Jhd. in der Wirtschaft eines Landes herrschten, zur globalen Maxime erheben. Die Konservativen dagegen (die nicht in der FDP sind), wollen die Außen- und Sozialpolitik (und Familien- und Umwelt- und Bildungspolitik sowieso) des späten 19. Jhd. in Deutschland durchsetzen


----------



## Cungalunga (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Hi,
Der Iran hat soeben bekannt gegeben, daß Öllieferungen nach Frankreich und Großbritannien sofort eingestellt werden. Im Januar haben die 27 EU Außenminister beschlossen zum 1. Juli 2012 die einfuhr von Erdöl aus dem Iran zu verbieten Iran: Kein Erdöl mehr nach Großbritannien und Frankreich | tagesschau.de . Als ob der Spritpreis nicht schon hoch genug wär  und wie wollen eigentlich die klammen  EU Staaten wie Großbritannien und Frankreich überhaupt Krieg führen und woher das Geld nehmen, von den Amis müssen wir ja erst gar nicht sprechen .


----------



## poiu (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

@ruyven_macaran

 Dito 


habt ihr das schon gesehen -> 



Schäuble Landesverrat - YouTube


@Cungalunga


es gab sogar einen Film und andere Andeutungen, sagen wir mal so der Yugo hat bleibenden Eindruck Hinterlassen


----------



## Cungalunga (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

ja der Schäuble war da nicht die geschichte von einem Koffer mit 100.000 € inhalt und er konnte sich nicht erinnern woher dieser kommt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn wir global die gleichen Maßstäbe anlegen würden, müssten wir uns ja am Ende die Frage stellen, warum wir in Brasilien Atomkraftwerke finanzieren, in Deutschland abreißen und den Iran bombardieren wollen, weil er welche betreibt



In Brasilien leben zwar auch einige religiöse Fanatiker aber keiner davon bedroht den Weltfrieden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf so eine Welt steuern wir zu - dank Globalisierung. Nur leider ist die Mehrheit der Europäer offensichtlich unfähig zu realisieren, was es für uns bedeutet, wenn das globale Mittel der derzeitigen Lebensstandards gebildet wird...



Die Globalisierung ist eine Erfindung der Reichen. Denn sie nutzen die Masse an Meschen aus um ihre Produkte so günstig wie möglich herzustellen um die Gewinnmargen zu maximieren. Dass dabei der Lebensstandard in Europa sich eher dem der restlichen Welt anpasst stört sie nicht. Sie sind davon ja nicht betroffen.



Cungalunga schrieb:


> ja der Schäuble war da nicht die geschichte von einem Koffer mit 100.000 € inhalt und er konnte sich nicht erinnern woher dieser kommt.


 
War es nur ein Koffer oder hat Schäuble nur einen der vielen in die Schweiz gebracht?


----------



## poiu (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

@Cungalunga ja ich finde das immer drollig das der Bundesminister für *Finanzen* ist


----------



## hBGl (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



poiu schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Dito
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht das einzige Landesverratvideo: Schäuble unzensiert Deutschland nicht souverän! - YouTube

Und wir wissen was die Strafe für Landesverrat ist 

Meiner Meinung nach wird es schwer sein dieses ganze Konstrukt zu zerbrechen. Damit meine ich die Hochfinanz/Politklasse.
Durch Wahlen sehe ich nicht viel Möglichkeit, wenn man durch Wahlen wirklich etwas verändern könnte, dann wären sie verboten.

Ein guter Ansatz wäre es das Bankensystem zu überdenken und es vielleicht zu verbieten, dass Banken Geld aus dem Nichts schaffen.

Edit: Vielleicht nicht verbieten, aber den Leuten, die Freiheit geben zu entscheiden welches Geld sie benutzen.
Und den Leuten zu erklären wie da Geld geschöpft wird.


----------



## Cungalunga (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Wir müssten alle unser Monatsgehalt/Einkommen komplett abheben und zuhause horten, so hätten die Banken kein/oder weniger Geld zuverfügung mit dem Sie arbeiten können. Ich mach das schon seit langem so.

Money as Debt 1-5 german Geld aus Schulden www.infokrieg.tv - YouTube


----------



## hBGl (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Cungalunga schrieb:


> Wir müssten alle unser Monatsgehalt/Einkommen komplett abheben und zuhause horten, so hätten die Banken kein/oder weniger Geld zuverfügung mit dem Sie arbeiten können. Ich mach das schon seit langem so.
> 
> Money as Debt 1-5 german Geld aus Schulden www.infokrieg.tv - YouTube



Schöne Idee. Das würde vielleicht funktionieren wenn unser Geld einen inneren Wert hätte. Momentan ist unser Geld soviel wert wie ein Stück Papier mit Farbe nun mal wert ist.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass nur ein Bruchteil, des Geldes auf den Banken ausgezahlt werden kann, da nicht so viel Papiergeld vorhanden ist.

Wenn wir Gold als Währung hätten, dann wäre dein Vorschlag sehr gut.

Papiergeld abzuheben und daheim zu horten ist aber mehr als dumm, da man dabei nur an Wert verlieren kann durch die Inflation.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Also Weltweit ist jetzt übertrieben, der Schweiz und auch mir gehts gut

Warum Deutschland soviel Geld in Griechenland buttert, verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Die sollen dort mal anständig arbeiten gehen!


----------



## poiu (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

netter Artikel zum Thema Griechenland 

Das können wir uns sparen » Spiegelfechter

Spanien geht auch  zu Grunde

http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...-Polizei-pruegelt-auf-Minderjaehrige-ein.html


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Bankensystem in Europa.
Ich hoffe dass das hier ins Thema passt. Ich wollte nicht erst ein neues aufmachen. 

Die EZB hat derzeit einen Zinssatz von 0,5% für die Banken in Europa. Die Banken bekommen also für einen sehr geringen Zinssatz Geld.
Die Staaten und auch alle anderen müssen dann von den Banken sehr viel höhere Zinssätze bezahlen.
Wieso können die Staaten nicht direkt von der EZB Geld leihen und dann eben nur 0,5% Zins zahlen?
Wieso kassieren die Banken hier extra ab und bekommen eben Geld für nichts?

Wie ist es dazu kommen und wieso ändert das niemand?


----------



## Supeq (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Bankensystem in Europa.
> Ich hoffe dass das hier ins Thema passt. Ich wollte nicht erst ein neues aufmachen.
> 
> Die EZB hat derzeit einen Zinssatz von 0,5% für die Banken in Europa. Die Banken bekommen also für einen sehr geringen Zinssatz Geld.
> ...



Das die Staaten nicht direkt Kredite bei der EZB aufnehmen können ist ein Gesetz, welches verhindern soll, das die Staaten unbegrenzt Schulden auf Kosten der EWG aufnehmen. Soweit die Theorie.
In der Praxis wurde das Gesetz aber schon lange umgangen, indem die EZB die Schrottanleihen der PIIGSZ kauft, wodurch der Zinssatz künstlich tief gehalten wird.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Staaten haben ja die Privatschulden der Banken übernommen. Die Banken wurden gerettet und die Staaten haben sich noch mehr verschuldet.
Trotzdem könnten die Staaten -- wie eben Griechenland oder Spanien oder wer auch immer -- kein Geld direkt von der EZB für 0,5% Zinsen bekommen. Sie müssen die Banken anpumpen und müssen dann deutlich mehr Zinsen zahlen.
Die Banken verdienen sich daran dumm und dusselig und haben praktisch kein Risiko denn sie wissen ja dass wenn der Staat Zahlungsunfähig wird springen die EU Länder ein und retten wieder alle.

Das ganze ist so völlig irrsinnig dass ich mir die Frage wieso sich das ganze überhaupt so entwickelt hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Das fragen sich viele.
Grundproblem ist die übliche Gespaltenheit in freie Märkte, solange es um Gewinne geht, und staatliche Verantwortung, sobald es um Sicherheiten geht. Dem Markt zu folge sind Kredite an solche Staaten sehr wohl mit Risiken verbunden (und einen geringen Verlust gab es beim Schuldenschnitt ja auch schon), was die hohen Zinsen der Banken rechtfertigt und eine direkte Kreditgabe durch die EZB (und damit eine Übertragung des Risikos auf alle) verbietet. (Das die Banken auch Pleite gehen zu können scheint für die EZB kein Risiko zu sein - k.A., welche Lobbygruppe dahinter steht...). Aber sobald ein Staat an diesen Punkt kommt, an dem der Markt ihn vor die Hunde gehen lassen würde, fällt den werten Herrn Politikern dann auf einmal doch ein, dass das ja auch die Menschen in diesem Staat einschließt und dann gehts auf einmal um Schutzmaßnahmen, die die Politik natürlich aus Steuern finanzieren muss, während die Banken sich checkig lachen.
Ist übrigens ein generelles Prinzip, nicht nur bei potentiellen Pleitestaaten. Es werden auch immer wieder wichtige Unternehmen vom Staat gestützt, wenn es ihnen schlecht geht (Banken sogar komplett gerettet) und in Ruhe gelassen, sobald es ihnen wieder gut geht und selbst jeder einzelne Arbeitnehmer wird in einen knallharten Konkurrenzkampf gedrängt - es sei denn, er unterliegt ganz unten, dann übernimmt der Staat alles.
Das es vielleicht sinnvoller und effizienter wäre, solidarisch einzugreifen, bevor alles vor die Hunde geht und im Gegenzug vollkommen legitim, sich entsprechende Gegenleistungen zu holen, wenn es gut geht, dass geht irgendwie einfach nicht in die Köpfe der Menschen rein  . Vermutlich weil diejenigen (Menschen, Staaten, Firmen), denen es im jetzigen System gut geht, alle nach so marktorientiert erscheinen, was dann wohl als Schlüssel zum Erfolg für alle interpretiert wird. Das der Markt nur ein Werkzeug ist und der Gewinn der einigen eigentlich auf den Verlust von vielen zurückgeht, das wird regelmäßig ausgeblendet.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die aktuelle Koalition leht ja den Vorschlag der Opposition ab wenn es um Eurobonds geht.
Aber letzendlich haben wir das doch schon alles. Heißt doch nur anders.
Die Euro Staaten müssen einspringen bzw. tun es weil sonst keiner da ist der das macht.
Die Lobby scheint jedenfalls sehr mächtig zu sein denn keiner ist wirklich daran interessiert das System grundlegend zu ändern.
Bei Steuervermeidung sind die Unternehmen auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen und haben überall ihre Tochterfirmen und die haben dann auch wieder welche und da werden dann Lizenzen bezahlt obwohl das alles innerhalb des Hauses bleibt nur um die Steuern gering zu halten.


----------



## Supeq (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Staaten haben ja die Privatschulden der Banken übernommen. Die Banken wurden gerettet und die Staaten haben sich noch mehr verschuldet.
> Trotzdem könnten die Staaten -- wie eben Griechenland oder Spanien oder wer auch immer -- kein Geld direkt von der EZB für 0,5% Zinsen bekommen. Sie müssen die Banken anpumpen und müssen dann deutlich mehr Zinsen zahlen.
> Die Banken verdienen sich daran dumm und dusselig und haben praktisch kein Risiko denn sie wissen ja dass wenn der Staat Zahlungsunfähig wird springen die EU Länder ein und retten wieder alle.
> 
> Das ganze ist so völlig irrsinnig dass ich mir die Frage wieso sich das ganze überhaupt so entwickelt hat?


 

Die meisten unserer Politiker sehen die Rettungsmaßnahmen als notwendige Solidarleistung um den Frieden in Europa aufrecht zu erhalten (Zitat AM: "Zerbricht der Euro, dann zerbricht Europa"). Und dieses vermeintliche Ziel (Frieden in Europa) wird als wichtiger angesehen als volkswirtschaftliche Vernunft.
Natürlich könnte die EZB auch direkt Kredite an die Staaten vergeben, dann würden erstens die Gewinne der privaten Banken einbrechen und zweitens wäre die EWG dann eine bedingungslose Transferunion. 

Bankengewinne schmälern ? Da wird die Bankster-Lobby alles tun was in ihrer Macht steht um das zu verhindern, und ihre Macht ist groß in Europa.

Eine bedingungslose Transferunion ? Das wird kein Politiker fordern, der (wieder)gewählt werden möchte.

Wir sitzen also in einer Sackgasse und man darf gespannt sein wie das Abenteuer Euro ausgeht.


----------



## Dennisth (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Supeq schrieb:


> Wir sitzen also in einer Sackgasse und man darf gespannt sein wie das Abenteuer Euro ausgeht.


 
Wir fahren schon mit 350 km/h auf eine 5 Meter dicke Betonwand zu und die Bremsen funktionieren natürlich nicht.

Sorry wenns jetzt hart klingt, aber die Banken haben uns das eingebrockt und die werden von unserer tollen Regierung gerettet? Mal davon abgesehen, dass da sehr viele schwarze Koffer durch die Hände wandern ist es einfach nur arm. Man muss sich doch nur mall die Managergehälter ansehen. Sind die geringer geworden? Ne eher höher, da die ja Geld geschenkt bekommen. 

Ist doch mit den Konsumgütern auch so, siehe Benzin: Warum sollte da etwas am Preis gemacht werden? Die Politiker brauchen doch Ihren 10. Porsche und Ihre 5. Villa auf kosten der Steuerzahler. 

Dank unserer Politiker verschulden wir uns ja auch immer mehr und ein Ende ist ja nicht in Sicht. Wann war der dritte Weltkrieg in Star Trek? Irgendwie steuern wie genau darauf zu.


----------



## Skyline86 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Der Mensch ist zu seinem eigenem Problem geworden. Die Mehrheit wird dumm gehalten und eine kleine Qlique elitärer Leute , Unternehmen,Politiker beanspruchen alles für sich. Die Situation in der wir uns befinden ist schon mehr als präker. Man sollte jetzt aber nicht die Schuld bei immer nur anderen sehen, dies wird sowieso nichts ändern. Man muss wieder anfangen sich zu ändern und versuchen aus der Situation das beste zu machen. Wir sind doch selber Schuld, lassen uns von jedem Müll denn Sie uns geben so beinflussen, das wir schon wie Zombies durch die Welt blind umher rennnen. Aber das ist ja so gewollt. Wenns nachdenen gehen würde, dann sollten nur noch  5% der Weltbevölkerung noch exestieren. Und damit bei diesem Plan keiner aufmurkst, machtman das ja auch nur ganz langsam, so das keiner merkt, wer der wirkliche Feind der Demokratie ist.



Karpe Diem


----------



## nay (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



> Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is  doing the exact same fucking thing over and over again,  expecting shit to change. That. Is. Crazy.


Die SPDCDUCSULINKEGRÜNEFDPPIRATEN gefällt den Wählern noch viel zu gut. Es ist nicht nötig irgendetwas zu ändern.


----------



## Skyline86 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Der Mensch ändert sich nur langsam, daher sind es immer die gleichen Geschehnisse die er durchmachen muss. Aber die Technik ist so rassant vortgeschritten, das er dabei ist sich selbst abzuschaffen.


----------



## SL55 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Supeq schrieb:


> Das die Staaten nicht direkt Kredite bei der EZB aufnehmen können ist ein Gesetz, welches verhindern soll, das die Staaten unbegrenzt Schulden auf Kosten der EWG aufnehmen. Soweit die Theorie.
> In der Praxis wurde das Gesetz aber schon lange umgangen, indem die EZB die Schrottanleihen der PIIGSZ kauft, wodurch der Zinssatz künstlich tief gehalten wird.



Man muss aber auch fairerweise sagen, nicht nur Banken kaufen Staatsanleihen.

Da sie ja gemeinhin als ausfallsichere Wertanlagen mit stabiler Rendite gelten, sind Staatsanleihen bei vielen (Privat-)Anlegern oder (Renten-)Fonds beliebt.

Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, Banken müssen auch irgendwie Geld verdienen. Im Bankensektor arbeiten gerade in Deutschland viele Menschen.

Das System an sich hat natürlich schwächen, ist aber kaum zu verändern (und die Frage ist, ob das überhaupt gut wäre?).


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



SL55 schrieb:


> Das System an sich hat natürlich schwächen, ist aber kaum zu verändern (und die Frage ist, ob das überhaupt gut wäre?).


 
Früher hatten Banken die Aufgabe Kredite bereit zu stellen damit investiert werden kann.
Heute spekulieren die Banken mit Geld das sie gar nicht haben und hoffen so auf hohe Rendite. Geht das schief wird darauf gepocht dass sie Systemrelevant sind und deshalb gerettet werden müssen.
Das System wurde ja dahingehend geändert dass sowas wie heute erst möglich ist. Wir müssen das Rad nur zurück drehen und die Sachen von Thatcher und Reagan wieder abschaffen. Dann wird das auch wieder was mit den Banken.
Ich frage mich halt welche politische Partei das Rückgrat dafür hat das durchzuziehen?


----------



## Andrej (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Es wird sich nicht ändern und wir werden nie aus diesem Kreislauf herauskommen.
Solange die Mensche daran glauben,dass sie,wenn sie sich nur anschtrengen auch zu den 1-5% gehören können,wird sich nicht ändern.
Man sollte zuerst mal die Börsen regulieren.Es sollte ihnen verbieten werden zu spekulieren z.B. auf Rohstoffe und Nahrungsmittel.Die Banken muss man wieder dazu bringen,das Geld der Menschen zu verwalten und den Menschen kredite zu geben.Und nicht an der Börse damit zu spielen.
Dann sollte man die Zinsen abschafen,denn Zinsen sind Sünde (Atheisten einfach mal die Fresse halten) und stattdessen sollten die Banke wie ein zwischen Händler sein.Sie Kaufen für den Kunden etwas z.B. für 1000€ und verkaufen es an den Kunden für 1200€,so hat man keine Zinsen.
Das Video erklärt das System der islamischen Banken.Das System ist aber nicht Islamisch,denn auch im Christentum und Judenthum(ein Juden hat mal gesagt,dass sie die Zinsen erfunden haben) ist Zinsen nehmen verboten.
islamisches bankensystem - YouTube

Ich bin selber Christ und finde das System besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



SL55 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch fairerweise sagen, nicht nur Banken kaufen Staatsanleihen.
> 
> Da sie ja gemeinhin als ausfallsichere Wertanlagen mit stabiler Rendite gelten, sind Staatsanleihen bei vielen (Privat-)Anlegern oder (Renten-)Fonds beliebt.
> 
> Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, Banken müssen auch irgendwie Geld verdienen. Im Bankensektor arbeiten gerade in Deutschland viele Menschen.



Wenn diese Jobs nur aus vermeidbaren staatlichen Aufwendungen resultieren, dann kann man die Leute aber auch direkt über Transferleistungen bezahlen, anstatt sie an einem System "arbeiten" zu lassen, dass in erster Linie eine Gefahr für Wohlstand und Wohlergehen ist.




Threshold schrieb:


> Früher hatten Banken die Aufgabe Kredite bereit zu stellen damit investiert werden kann.
> Heute spekulieren die Banken mit Geld das sie gar nicht haben und hoffen so auf hohe Rendite. Geht das schief wird darauf gepocht dass sie Systemrelevant sind und deshalb gerettet werden müssen.
> Das System wurde ja dahingehend geändert dass sowas wie heute erst möglich ist. Wir müssen das Rad nur zurück drehen und die Sachen von Thatcher und Reagan wieder abschaffen. Dann wird das auch wieder was mit den Banken.
> Ich frage mich halt welche politische Partei das Rückgrat dafür hat das durchzuziehen?


 
Man müsste wesentlich mehr machen, als die Erleichterungen für Banken/Börsen zurückdrehen. Das Bestreben zu Spekulationen gab es immer und überall. Es sind nicht nur lockere Rahmengesetzte, es sind auch schlicht neue technische Möglichkeiten und vor allem die Globalisierung von so ziemlich allem, die die heutige extreme Dynamik ermöglichen. Das zurückzudrehen wäre ein verdammt komplexer und riskanter Prozess, der keineswegs zu einem besseren Ziel führen muss. Statt stumpfer Retrospektive bräuchte es ein Bewusstsein dafür, was ein künftiges System eigentlich leisten können muss und soll und was nicht.
Aber das würde erfordern unser gesamtes Wirtschafts- und Wertesystem mal vorurteilsfrei zu unterfragen - wozu die Mehrheit der Menschen meiner Erfahrung nach entweder nicht bereit oder nicht in der Lage ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man müsste wesentlich mehr machen, als die Erleichterungen für Banken/Börsen zurückdrehen. Das Bestreben zu Spekulationen gab es immer und überall. Es sind nicht nur lockere Rahmengesetzte, es sind auch schlicht neue technische Möglichkeiten und vor allem die Globalisierung von so ziemlich allem, die die heutige extreme Dynamik ermöglichen. Das zurückzudrehen wäre ein verdammt komplexer und riskanter Prozess, der keineswegs zu einem besseren Ziel führen muss. Statt stumpfer Retrospektive bräuchte es ein Bewusstsein dafür, was ein künftiges System eigentlich leisten können muss und soll und was nicht.
> Aber das würde erfordern unser gesamtes Wirtschafts- und Wertesystem mal vorurteilsfrei zu unterfragen - wozu die Mehrheit der Menschen meiner Erfahrung nach entweder nicht bereit oder nicht in der Lage ist.


 
Das dass so nicht möglich ist, ist klar.
Aber trotzdem sollte es möglich sein die Banken wieder zu dem zu machen was sie mal waren.
Dass das ein Staat alleine nicht kann ist auch logisch.
Das siehst du ja schon alleine an den ganzen Steueroasen die es so gibt. Und die sind nicht mal weit weg wie die Niederlande zeigt.
Steueroase Niederlande - Steueroase - Plusminus - ARD | Das Erste
Da geht es um 4 Billionen Euro. Eine unfassbare Summe.
Es sind nicht nur die Banken aber die Banken ermöglichen solche Dinge und natürlich auch die Politk die solche Rahmenbedingungen schafft.
Ohne ein weltweites Wirtschaftssystem mit einer unabhängigen Weltwährung -- weg mit dem Dollar  -- wird sich wohl nichts ändern.
Aber ich habe die Hoffnung dass meine Kinder das noch erleben werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das dass so nicht möglich ist, ist klar.
> Aber trotzdem sollte es möglich sein die Banken wieder zu dem zu machen was sie mal waren.



Wie ich gerade sagte: Die Banken als solche sind heute das, was sie schon seit über einem Jahrhundert sind. Geändert haben sich nur die Rahmenbedingungen und technischen Möglichkeiten, weswegen die Banken nun schneller und weitreichender handeln können.



> Dass das ein Staat alleine nicht kann ist auch logisch.
> Das siehst du ja schon alleine an den ganzen Steueroasen die es so gibt. Und die sind nicht mal weit weg wie die Niederlande zeigt.
> Steueroase Niederlande - Steueroase - Plusminus - ARD | Das Erste
> Da geht es um 4 Billionen Euro. Eine unfassbare Summe.



Es gibt durchaus auch Szenarien in denen bzw. Staaten aus deren Perspektive Deutschland die Steueroase ist. Nicht ohne Grund werden von fast 200 Staaten selten mehr als ein halbes Dutzend genannt, wenn es um attraktivere Standorte für Firmensitze als Deutschland geht. Und nicht ohne Grund haben wir verdammt schlechte Chancen, andere Staaten in diesem Bereich international zum Handeln zu bringen.



> Es sind nicht nur die Banken aber die Banken ermöglichen solche Dinge und natürlich auch die Politk die solche Rahmenbedingungen schafft.
> Ohne ein weltweites Wirtschaftssystem mit einer unabhängigen Weltwährung -- weg mit dem Dollar  -- wird sich wohl nichts ändern.
> Aber ich habe die Hoffnung dass meine Kinder das noch erleben werden.


 
Und genau das meine ich mit "nicht bereit, die Sache unbeschränkt und vollständig zu durchdenken". Eine weltweite Währung und ein weltweites Wirtschaftssystem würde unsere Probleme nur noch verschärfen, denn das diktiert zwangsläufig auch ein weltweites Sozialsystem, ein weltweites Arbeitsrecht, weltweite Umweltschutzstandards, etc. - bzw. es führt zu massivem Problemen für alle Staaten, die sich auch nur ein bißchen über dem globalen Durchschnitt positionieren wollen.
Wenn dir dein Kinder in irgend einer Weise am Herzen liegen, sollte eine noch weitere Globalisierung so ziemlich das Gegenteil deiner Wünsche sein.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade sagte: Die Banken als solche sind heute das, was sie schon seit über einem Jahrhundert sind. Geändert haben sich nur die Rahmenbedingungen und technischen Möglichkeiten, weswegen die Banken nun schneller und weitreichender handeln können.



Du meinst jetzt sicher den Handel per Computer wo alles in Nanosekunden passiert.
Das meine ich aber nicht. Ich meine die politischen Verändernungen die den Banken geholfen haben derartige "Auswüchse" erst zu erreichen.
Hier muss meiner Meinung nach eingegriffen werden. Also mit einer weltweiten Regulierung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus auch Szenarien in denen bzw. Staaten aus deren Perspektive Deutschland die Steueroase ist. Nicht ohne Grund werden von fast 200 Staaten selten mehr als ein halbes Dutzend genannt, wenn es um attraktivere Standorte für Firmensitze als Deutschland geht. Und nicht ohne Grund haben wir verdammt schlechte Chancen, andere Staaten in diesem Bereich international zum Handeln zu bringen.



Da magst du Recht haben aber ich meine auch dass alle Staaten auf diesem Gebiet zusammenarbeiten müssten.
Dass das praktisch nicht möglich ist weiß ich leider auch. 
Das siehst du ja immer an diesen "Gipfeln" die es ständig gibt und bei denen nie was rauskommt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau das meine ich mit "nicht bereit, die Sache unbeschränkt und vollständig zu durchdenken". Eine weltweite Währung und ein weltweites Wirtschaftssystem würde unsere Probleme nur noch verschärfen, denn das diktiert zwangsläufig auch ein weltweites Sozialsystem, ein weltweites Arbeitsrecht, weltweite Umweltschutzstandards, etc. - bzw. es führt zu massivem Problemen für alle Staaten, die sich auch nur ein bißchen über dem globalen Durchschnitt positionieren wollen.
> Wenn dir dein Kinder in irgend einer Weise am Herzen liegen, sollte eine noch weitere Globalisierung so ziemlich das Gegenteil deiner Wünsche sein.



Ja richtig. Aber wer sagt dass ich das Sozialsystem und die Umweltstandards von China weltweit einführen will?
Nicht Deutschland oder andere Länder müssen ihre Standards senken sondern andere Länder müssen es anheben.
Dass das Kosten verursacht ist logisch. Aber muss der DVD Player wirklich nur 20€ kosten?
Oder der Kaffee nur 4€ pro Pfund?
Oder ein kg Fleisch für 2€?
Hier vermisse ich ein Umdenken bei der Bevölkerung.
Denn der Konsument hat schon eine Macht. Er kann die Unternehmen dazu zwingen dass sie mehr machen als jetzt.

Die aktuelle Globalisierung fördert Armut und Missstände und das muss geändert werden.
Ich hoffe auf eine neue Globalisierung. Auf ein neues Denken. Die jetzigen Politiker sind dazu nicht mehr in der Lage. Daher versuche ich meinen Kindern eben zu vermitteln dass sie kritisch hinterfragen und sich bewusst sein sollen dass das nicht alles selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt sicher den Handel per Computer wo alles in Nanosekunden passiert.



Nein. Bzw. das ist allenfalls das i-Tüpfelchen.
Wesentlich wichtiger ist überhaupt der digitale Handel über globale Datennetze. Selbst von Hand getätigt spielt sich dieser in Sekunden ab. Vor einem Jahrhundert wäre es via Telegraphie eher Tage, einschließlich der Aufarbeitung von Daten und etwaigen Rückfragen aber eher Tage gewesen. Das heißt der Handel lief in Geschwindigkeiten ab, die auf oder unter der Dynamik der Produktion bzw. der Produktionserfassung lagen. Spekulationen basierten somit auf Veränderungen in der Realität - "wieviel von Produkt XY sind morgen/nächste Woche am Markt?" "Welche Preise werden damit erzielt?".
Heute lautet die Frage "wieviele Leute wollen Aktie XY nächste Minute kaufen?". Und die Antwort auf diese Frage liegt in den Handelsbewegungen dieser Minute, etc. . Unterm Strich durchläuft der manuelle Teil der Börse heute tausende bis hunderttausende Aktions-Reaktionszyklen zwischen zwei realen Einflüssen auf den Wert der gehandelten Güter.
Und diese Selbstbeschäftigung generiert das Risiko.



> Das meine ich aber nicht. Ich meine die politischen Verändernungen die den Banken geholfen haben derartige "Auswüchse" erst zu erreichen.
> Hier muss meiner Meinung nach eingegriffen werden. Also mit einer weltweiten Regulierung.



Wie gesagt: Den Banken wurde da sehr wenig zielgerichtet "ermöglicht". Das Verhältnis aus Handelsvolumen und Rücklagen ist von der Politik beeinflussbar und damit in gewissem Maße das Risiko der totalen Pleite. Das wars aber auch fast schon. Es gab nie politische Obergrenzen für das Handelsvolumen oder die Handelsgeschwindigkeit und die gesteigerte Reichweite des Handels ist eine direkte Folge der Globalisierung der gesamten Wirtschaft, nichts Banken-spezifisches.



> Da magst du Recht haben aber ich meine auch dass alle Staaten auf diesem Gebiet zusammenarbeiten müssten.
> Dass das praktisch nicht möglich ist weiß ich leider auch.



Und hier wäre gründliches nachbohren gefordert:
Wieso ist eine Zusammenarbeit immer derart problematisch?

Tipp: Schon Kommunen debatieren die meiste Zeit darüber, wie sie konkurrenzstärker werden können...



> Das siehst du ja immer an diesen "Gipfeln" die es ständig gibt und bei denen nie was rauskommt.



Der fehlende Sinn von Merkels Gipfelbesteigerei wäre noch ein ganz anderes Thema...



> Ja richtig. Aber wer sagt dass ich das Sozialsystem und die Umweltstandards von China weltweit einführen will?
> Nicht Deutschland oder andere Länder müssen ihre Standards senken sondern andere Länder müssen es anheben.



Nein, "müssen" sie eben nicht. Wenn du denen vorschreiben willst, dass sie ihre Standards angleichen sollen, dann musst du keine Weltwährung und keinen Weltwirtschaftsraum fordern, zu allererst einmal eine Weltregierung. In dem Moment, wo du nur Geld- und Wirtschaftsdynamik globalisierst, lässt du den Staaten weiterhin freie Hand, was den Rest angeht. Und die Unternehmen (die als Inhaber der meisten Werte nun einmal der letztlich entscheidende Machtfaktor in unserem System sind) haben in einer freien Weltwirtschaft sowieso die Freiheit, darauf nach eigenem Gutdünken zu reagieren. Und das läuft zwangsläufig darauf hinaus, dass nur die Staaten mit den aus Unternehmersicht attraktiveren (d.h. für die Lebewesen dieses Planten schlechtesten) Standards sich verbessern, während es mit der gehobenen Hälfte bergab geht.



> Hier vermisse ich ein Umdenken bei der Bevölkerung.



Die Bevölkerung hat gelernt, dass es für alle das Beste sein soll, wenn sich jeder (egal ob Person, Gruppe, Kommune, Land, Staat, Unternehmen, etc.) darum kümmert, dass es ihm gut geht...



> Denn der Konsument hat schon eine Macht. Er kann die Unternehmen dazu zwingen dass sie mehr machen als jetzt.



Der Konsument als solcher hat überhaupt nicht die praktische Möglichkeit, derartigen Zwang flächendeckend aufzubauen. Das ist schlichtweg eine Aufwands- und damit Zeitfrage. Wir bezahlen nicht umsonst hunderte Vollzeit-Quatschköppe ("Politiker") dafür, sich um die Durchsetzung grundlegender Standards in Deutschland zu kümmern, weil das eben tatsächlich ein Vollzeitjob ist - für jedes einzelne kleine Segment. Und schon hier ist die Bevölkerung als Wähler offensichtlich überfordert, auch nur im Auge zu behalten, welche Politiker diesem Auftrag zumindest etwas besser nachkommen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tipp: Schon Kommunen debatieren die meiste Zeit darüber, wie sie konkurrenzstärker werden können...



schon klar. Anstatt einheitliche Rahmenbedinungen zu schaffen werden Konkurrenzsysteme erzeugt. Konkurrenzdenken eben.
Das wird von den Unternehmen und der Politik leider noch gefördert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der fehlende Sinn von Merkels Gipfelbesteigerei wäre noch ein ganz anderes Thema...



Ich meine nicht Merkel direkt sondern eher die G8 Gipfel und alles was sonst so dazu gehört.
Dass die Koalition nicht mal hausgemachte Probleme lösen kann ist eine ganz andere Baustelle und würde einen neuen Thread komplett füllen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, "müssen" sie eben nicht. Wenn du denen vorschreiben willst, dass sie ihre Standards angleichen sollen, dann musst du keine Weltwährung und keinen Weltwirtschaftsraum fordern, zu allererst einmal eine Weltregierung. In dem Moment, wo du nur Geld- und Wirtschaftsdynamik globalisierst, lässt du den Staaten weiterhin freie Hand, was den Rest angeht. Und die Unternehmen (die als Inhaber der meisten Werte nun einmal der letztlich entscheidende Machtfaktor in unserem System sind) haben in einer freien Weltwirtschaft sowieso die Freiheit, darauf nach eigenem Gutdünken zu reagieren. Und das läuft zwangsläufig darauf hinaus, dass nur die Staaten mit den aus Unternehmersicht attraktiveren (d.h. für die Lebewesen dieses Planten schlechtesten) Standards sich verbessern, während es mit der gehobenen Hälfte bergab geht.



Du musst eben Rahmenbedingungen schaffen die es den Unternehmen nicht mehr erlaubt das für sich beste herauszupicken um den Profit zu maximieren.
Natürlich gehört zu einem weltweit einheitlichen Wirtschaftssystem auch eine einheitliche Politik ohne Zwänge regionaler Gruppierungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung hat gelernt, dass es für alle das Beste sein soll, wenn sich jeder (egal ob Person, Gruppe, Kommune, Land, Staat, Unternehmen, etc.) darum kümmert, dass es ihm gut geht...



Ob sie das gelernt hat weiß ich nicht. Ich würde eher sagen dass es zuwenig Leute gibt die daran was ändern wollen und die jenigen die was ändern wollen kommen nicht in die Positionen was ändern zu können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Konsument als solcher hat überhaupt nicht die praktische Möglichkeit, derartigen Zwang flächendeckend aufzubauen. Das ist schlichtweg eine Aufwands- und damit Zeitfrage. Wir bezahlen nicht umsonst hunderte Vollzeit-Quatschköppe ("Politiker") dafür, sich um die Durchsetzung grundlegender Standards in Deutschland zu kümmern, weil das eben tatsächlich ein Vollzeitjob ist - für jedes einzelne kleine Segment. Und schon hier ist die Bevölkerung als Wähler offensichtlich überfordert, auch nur im Auge zu behalten, welche Politiker diesem Auftrag zumindest etwas besser nachkommen.



Der Konsument kann aber ein Produkt ablehnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird von den Unternehmen und der Politik leider noch gefördert.



Und das wiederum von den Wählern belohnt. Jedes einzelne mal, wenn jemand mit "Investoren anlocken" (= "Investoren woanders weglocken") Wahlkampf macht, sollte es eigentlich einen in die Fresse geben. Stattdessen gibt es Applaus.



> Ich meine nicht Merkel direkt sondern eher die G8 Gipfel und alles was sonst so dazu gehört.
> Dass die Koalition nicht mal hausgemachte Probleme lösen kann ist eine ganz andere Baustelle und würde einen neuen Thread komplett füllen.



G8 hat überhaupt nicht das Ziel derartige Probleme lösen, sondern dient im wirtschaftlichen -wie der Name schon andeutet- dazu, den Gewinn der G8 zulasten der K190 zu maximieren. 



> Du musst eben Rahmenbedingungen schaffen die es den Unternehmen nicht mehr erlaubt das für sich beste herauszupicken um den Profit zu maximieren.



Dafür gibt es nur drei Wege
1. direkte Kontrolle der Unternehmen - das wäre Planwirtschaft, nicht freier Kapitalismsu
2. Abtrennung verschiedener Regionen - realistisch, aber genau das Gegenteil der von dir befürworteten Globalisierung
3. Vereinheitlichung der Bedingungen weltweit - politisch auf Jahrhunderte unmöglich (s.u.) und auch praktisch aus Sicht Europas (bzw. deiner Kinder) ein massiver Rückschritt. Denn die Produktivität steigt dadurch nicht an (im Gegenteil: Durch die massive Veränderung sinkt sie erst einmal) und wenn man die gleichbleibende Produktivität auf einmal fair unter der Weltbevölkerung aufteilt, dann bedeutet das für Deutschland eben ein Absinken auf den globalen Mittelwert, der afaik irgendwo zwischen Bolivien und Irak liegen dürfte.



> Natürlich gehört zu einem weltweit einheitlichen Wirtschaftssystem auch eine einheitliche Politik ohne Zwänge regionaler Gruppierungen.



Und das erhoffst du dir für deine Kinder? Sehr optimistisch. Wir leben in einer Welt, die nicht einmal weltweit einheitliche Menschenrechte hinbekommt, in der eine europaweite wirtschaftliche Koordination unrealistisch erscheint und in der selbst innerhalb der USA keine einheitlichen Arbeiterrechte gelten. Eine Zeit, in der es als größte Errungenschaft gilt, dass in den letzten 50 Jahren nur noch einzelne Länder Europas von Kriegen heimgesucht wurden.
Ehe Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall und Kompensationsmaßnahmen für Bodenversiegelung auf UN-Ebene festgelegt werden, wird noch sehr viel Zeit vergehen. 



> Ob sie das gelernt hat weiß ich nicht. Ich würde eher sagen dass es zuwenig Leute gibt die daran was ändern wollen und die jenigen die was ändern wollen kommen nicht in die Positionen was ändern zu können.



Es wurde ihr jedenfalls Jahrzehnte lang eingebleut und >75% der Leute, mit denen ich Diskussionen in dieser Richtung anfange, haben diese Sichtweise auch angenommen.



> Der Konsument kann aber ein Produkt ablehnen.


 
Genau. EINS. Vielleicht auch zwei. Und er kann sie "ablehnen" - aber die Frage ist: Auf welcher Grundlage? Bei hunderten Produkten, die wir jeden Monat nutzen und die ihrerseits auf tausende Vorgängerprodukte aufbauen, hat der Konsument keine Chance, selbstständig zu ermitteln, welche er ablehnen sollte. Selbst wenn alle Informationen offen verfügbar wären (was sie nicht sind), richtig wären (was sie nicht sind) und nicht unter Werbung, Falschangaben, etc. verschüttet werden würden (was sie werden), hätte der Konsument i.d.R. noch nicht einmal die Möglichkeit, alle von ihm konsumierten Produkte selbst anhand der Rohdaten zu bewerten.
Ablehen kann er somit nur Produkte, von denen ihm jemand anders erklärt, dass diese ablehnungswürdig sind. Und man muss nicht einmal über die Kernthemen dieses Forums hinausgucken, um festzustellen, dass es vielfach unmöglich ist, jemanden zu finden, der einem objektiv abzulehnend und zu befürwortende Produkte auseinandersortiert. (Stichwort: Objektive Spieletests. Gibts quasi gar nicht, erst recht nicht zu jedem Spiel und erst recht nicht ohne lange Recherche auffindbar. Und hier reden wir nur von eine Bewertung des Entprodukts. Von den Arbeitsbedingungen und der Ökobilanz ist noch gar nicht die Rede)

Wohin es führt, wenn der Konsument der Meinung ist, er könnte es dennoch, sieht man ja am Beispiel OEM-Fertiger:
Von Foxconn produzierte Apple-Smartphones sind ablehnungswürdig, weil da ja Arbeiter Selbstmord begehen (weniger oft als anderswo, aber egal  ). Von Foxconn hergestelllte Asus-Notebooks sind dagegen vollkommen okay


----------



## poiu (12. August 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

vielleicht für einige lesenswert

Griechenland ist gefallen, Spanien und Portugal werden gehalten! » Spiegelfechter


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Die Macht von Goldman Sachs gehört eh gebrochen.
Überall sitzen ehemalige Goldman Leute in wichtigen Funktionen der Geldwirtschaft.
Und dass Rot/Grün mit ihrer Politik die Hedge Fonds erst "Eingeladen" hat, ist auch bekannt.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie auch nur ein SDP Politiker heute noch Schröder loben kann, ohne rot zu werden und in den Boden zu versinken.


----------



## poiu (15. August 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

korrekt aber der Artukel fast das ganze ganz gut zusammen, wieso gibt es diese Fakten nicht in denn mainstream Medien

OK wahrscheinlich gibt es das so um 2 Uhr nachts auf Arte


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2013)

*AW: Weltweite Finanz/Währungskrise - USA/Europa/China - wo führt es hin, gibt es einen Ausweg?*

Weil die Mainstream Medien nur das für sich herauspicken, das für Auflage/Quote sorgt und das auch verständlich dargestellt werden kann.
Keiner versteht die Derivatengeschäfte der Banken und wieso sie den Bach herunter gegangen sind (würde man das verstehen, hätte es die Bankenkrise 2008 nie gegeben.

Schon Henry Ford hatte gesagt "_Würden die Menschen das Geldsystem verstehen, hätten wir eine Revolution noch vor morgen früh_."

Wir haben ein Schuldgeldsystem, Geld entsteht nur, wenn Schulden gemacht werden.
Diese Schulden müssen dann zurück gezahlt werden, das geht nur durch neue Schulden. Da es aber den Zinseszins gibt, wird es niemals möglich sein, die Schulden komplett zurück zahlen zu können, denn durch den Zinseszins bedarf es mehr Geld, als durch das Schulden machen entstanden ist.
Deswegen muss ja die Wirtschaft ständig wachsen, damit zumindest der Zinsszins der Schulden gezahlt werden kann. Aber je länger das System so läuft, desto mehr Schulden häufen sich an (sieht man ja inzwischen ganz gut) und die Folge ist, dass das System irgendwann zusammenbricht/brechen muss.
Das kann auf mehrere Weise erfolgen. Einerseits, indem man Schulden und Guthaben miteinander verrechnet (die Schulden des einen sind ja die Guthaben des anderen) oder andererseits, dass man Inflation hat. Wenn man 100.000€ Schulden hat, ist das viel, wenn das Brötchen 30 Cent kostet, aber wenig, wenn das Brötchen 20.000€ kostet.

Was wir meiner Meinung nach brauchen ist eine Demokratisierung des Geldsystems. Geld darf nicht mehr das Monopol von wenigen sein. 
Die Banken können sich Geld von der EZB für derzeit 0,75% leihen (die EZB erzeugt das Geld eben durch Schulden machen) und verleihen das dann an andere weiter, wie Unternehmen, Privatleute, oder eben Staaten und kassieren dafür deutliche höhere Zinsen. Die Banken verdienen also aus dem Nichts Geld, ohne was dafür zu machen und haben sogar noch Garantien von den Staaten, dass das Geld, wenn ein Staat die Staatsanleihen nicht zurück zahlen, nicht weg ist, sondern dass andere Staaten dafür einspringen (dank EFSF). Um den Banken dann das verlorene Geld zurück geben zu können, müssen die Staaten wieder neue Schulden machen (indem sie sich Geld von den Banken für 6% Zinsen leihen, das die Banken für 0,75% Zinsen von der EZB bekommen haben).


----------

